# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Attaques terroristes : la guerre en plein Paris

## Escapetiger

EN DIRECT - Des attaques terroristes sans prcdent ont fait au moins 128 morts et 200 blesss vendredi soir  Paris et prs du Stade de France. Huit assaillants sont morts, dont sept en se faisant exploser. Franois Hollande a dcrt l'tat d'urgence et trois jours de deuil national.
http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualites/20...-de-france.php
_Attaques terroristes : la guerre en plein Paris_

Lire aussi sur ce thme : Attaques  Paris : les partisans de la surveillance blment Snowden et le chiffrement

----------


## Mishulyna

Mes condolances les plus sincres aux familles et aux proches des victimes. De tout cur avec vous tous...

----------


## lper

De mme, toutes mes condolances aux personnes touches, je pense aussi aux services de scurits, aux pompiers, aux infirmiers, mdecins.
Je suis touch en plein coeur en tant que franais car j'aime Paris.

----------


## Glutinus

Bonjour tous,

Je vais deux ou trois fois par an en concert au Bataclan (le dernier c'tait godspeed en avril, les deux soirs).
Rpublique n'est pas mon quartier favori mais des fois je m'y retrouve  l'improviste le soir. Heureusement que j'avais autre chose de prvu hier.
Je n'ai de cesse de penser que des amis de concert auraient pu y tre,  ceux qui habitent dans le coin et qui vont boire un verre sur Oberkampf. Aucun n'tait au Bataclan hier et d'autres auraient du y tre ce soir.

----------


## wimfgame

Nous sommes ici en Belgique de tout coeur avec vous.  Nous pensons  nos amis Franais et la moindre chose que nous puissions faire est de vous soutenir. Courage  tous et condolances sincres aux personnes concernes, et bravo  toutes les forces de l'ordre, secours, etc...

----------


## ddoumeche

Condolances aux victimes et  leurs familles.

A Deuche, attends la fin du deuil national avant de te lancer dans les considrations politiques

----------


## Mat.M

> J'espre que le ministre de l'intrieur va dmissionner. Comment ont-il pu laisser passer six attaques simultannes  sur notre territoire ? Comment est-ce possible ?


je n'aimerais pas tre  la place du ministre de l'intrieur, il doit supporter une pression et des responsabilits terribles...voil sans juger et sans faire de dbat politique.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Nous sommes ici en Belgique de tout coeur avec vous.  Nous pensons  nos amis Franais et la moindre chose que nous puissions faire est de vous soutenir. Courage  tous et condolances sincres aux personnes concernes, et bravo  toutes les forces de l'ordre, secours, etc...


Condolances aux familles belges touches par les attentats. Le bilan est lourd et va s'aggraver.

----------


## Escapetiger

EN IMAGES. "Carnages  Paris, "Cette fois, c'est la guerre" la presse  l'unisson
http://actualites.nouvelobs.com/gale...-de-paris.html

_1 / 16
 la une du "Parisien" : "Cette fois c'est la guerre", le 14 novembre 2015. "La colre et le dgot : voil ce qu'inspirent les assassins qui, hier, ont frapp dans Paris avec la lchet habituelle des terroristes", crit Jean-Marie Montali dans l'ditorial du quotidien.

(Capture d'cran)

Publi le 14-11-2015  07h16 - Mis  jour  08h26 par L' Obs_

----------


## Escapetiger

http://actualites.nouvelobs.com/gale...la-france.html
_PHOTOS. Aprs les attentats, le monde rend hommage  la France - L'Obs_

_1 / 15
Bouquets de fleurs, mots amicaux, bougies, btiments illumins ou minutes de silence. Les soutiens  la France s'expriment dans le monde entier aprs les attaques meurtrires du 13 novembre  Paris et Saint-Denis. Ici, l'Opra de Sydney.

(William West/AFP)_

----------


## Escapetiger

Attentats  Paris: des ressortissants trangers parmi les victimes 
http://www.bfmtv.com/societe/attenta...es-930219.html

_Un hommage aux victimes devant le restaurant "La belle Equipe",  Paris, samedi. - AFP_

----------


## Escapetiger

News about #ParisAttacks on Twitter
https://twitter.com/hashtag/ParisAttacks

----------


## Escapetiger

TERRORISME Attaques  Paris : qui sont les victimes ?
Au lendemain des attentats de Paris, ayant fait au moins 129 morts et prs de 100 blesss graves, des gens sont toujours  la recherche de proches qui taient prsents au Bataclan vendredi soir. Les premiers noms des victimes se font connatre. Parmi elles, la cousine de Lassana Diarra, un journaliste des Inrocks, et bien d'autres...

http://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/ac...t-les-victimes

_les-bougies-et-la-tour-eiffel-symboles-de-soutien-et-d-hommage-aux-victimes-photo-afp-1447524975.jpg_

----------


## Escapetiger

21:25 heure de Paris



> Plus d'une dizaine de victimes trangres
> Plusieurs trangers ont t tus vendredi soir lors des attentats de Paris au lourd bilan provisoire de 129 morts et 352 blesss.
> Parmi les tus figurent :
> - au moins deux ressortissants belges, selon le ministre belge des Affaires trangres.
> - un Espagnol de 29 ans, Alberto Gonzlez Garrido, selon les autorits espagnoles. Le jeune Madrilne assistait, selon sa soeur, au concert du Bataclan.
> - un Portugais de 63 ans qui rsidait  Paris et travaillait dans le transport de passagers, selon les autorits portugaises. Il serait mort alors qu'il se trouvait aux abords du Stade de France au nord de Paris.
> - deux ressortissants roumains, selon le ministre des Affaires trangres  Bucarest.
> - un ressortissant britannique, a indiqu le Foreign Office voquant galement des blesss dont le nombre n'est pas prcis.
> - deux jeunes Tunisiennes, des soeurs qui vivaient l'une  Paris et l'autre au Sngal, et dont les parents sont installs au Creusot (centre-est) et ftaient  Paris un anniversaire, selon des sources concordantes.
> ...

----------


## MABROUKI

Condolances profondes aux victimes et  leurs familles...
A tous les francais sans distinction ....
Aux victimes  innocents *innocentes* des  terroristes criminels islamistes , aveugles et barbares comme  l'accoutume !!!
Solidarite entiere avec les victimes encore vivantes ,les familles et proches des morts ...
Qu'il sachent  aussi que notre indignation est profonde ainsi que  notre colere ,face  cette abomination barbare!!!
Ces criminels doivent dechanter ,car la terreur ne paie jamais ....
Ces  criminels doivent etre pourchasses  et eradiques par les autorites !!!

----------


## Glutinus

> Ce qui vient d'arriver est trrifiant. J'ai beaucoup de peine pour ces innoncentes victimes. J'espre que le ministre de l'intrieur va dmissionner. Comment ont-il pu laisser passer six attaques simultannes  sur notre territoire ? Comment est-ce possible ?


J'applaudis  deux mains tes valeurs humaines.
On est tous en train de se recueillir, d'tre attrist, de penser aux amis, aux familles. J'ai jamais vu a, sur facebook tout le monde cherchait des nouvelles de tout le monde, pourtant le nombre de victimes n'est "que" de quelques centaines, la probabilit de tomber sur quelqu'un... j'ai vu la mme annonce de recherche d'une personne passe, je me suis aperu que c'tait des collgues, amis, famille, de plusieurs personnes de mon entourage qui n'ont aucun rapport. Encore un lien de connexion, rompu  tout jamais.

Mais que veut monsieur ? holala juste qu'un ministre dmissionne.
On avait juste besoin de a pour se rendre compte que t'as vraiment pas de coeur.

----------


## Escapetiger

News about #attentatparis on Twitter :
https://twitter.com/hashtag/attentatparis

----------


## Escapetiger

Eugne Delacroix (17981863)
Description 	
Franais : La Libert guidant le peuple

Source : 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libert...raternit%C3%A9
_Libert, galit, Fraternit  Wikipdia_

----------


## Escapetiger

Top Gun legendary opening scene and credits - YouTube

----------


## Escapetiger

Sky Fighters - Into The Fire - YouTube :

_
Uploaded on Apr 22, 2010

High definition remake of the popular music video from the movie Les Chevaliers Du Ciel (Sky Fighters) featuring French Air Force Mirage 2000 fighter jets.

Music: Thirteen Senses - Into The Fire_

----------


## danielhagnoul



----------


## laerne

Mes condolances doublement pour les familles des victimes des attentats de terroristes, des bombardements de nos avions, des executions de Daesh, de la repression de Bashar.

Il n'y a qu'a lire le titre du topic.  Le chemin de la violence est tout trac.  Je prpare dj mes condolances pour les prochains attentats et les prochains bombardements.

----------


## Le Naone

Hommage aux victimes et  leurs familles.

----------


## MichaelREMY

Ceux qui ont cout les infos, savent que les atentats ont eu lieu sur le mme trajet que le dfil d'aprs charli-hebdo...

question technique : si les terroristes ont emprunt ce mme parcours pour reconnaissance des lieux avant leurs actions suicides et qu'ils avaient leurs tlphones allums, est-ce que les GiS (systme de reconnaissances golocaliss) peuvent permettre de requter les terminaux qui one emprunt 3 points par exemple et de sortir la liste via une requte ? (bien sr cela suppose qu'ils aient eu un smartphone allum pendant leur reconnaissance du chemin).

Pour avoir dj manipul cela un peu, je ne peux me dire que oui cest amplement faisable si les checkpoints sont enregistrs (tel IMEI tait  tel longitude/latitude  tel moment ou a t triangularis par x antennes), mais cela suppose que les donnes des oprateurs tlphoniques soient mutualises et a, j'en doute, non ?

----------


## landry161

Attrist

----------


## Chauve souris

Je dois dire, quand mme, que je suis surpris par la quantit de morts, nous avons affaire  des "professionnels" et non  des "amateurs" comme Merah et Cie.

Je me souviens de la bte immonde des mdias qui tait pratiquement le seul  dnoncer cette Europe qui n'allait que nous apporter que des ennuis, et pas seulement fiscaux. Et, comme je ne suis pas encore menac par Alzheimer, je me souviens aussi des manifestations de petits cons, manipuls par leurs profs trotskistes, qui manifestaient contre le rsultat d'un vote qui ne leur convenait pas (la dmocratie sous Trotski...) en criant "FHaine, FHaine". Et bien il la voient la haine en action les dits petits cons...

Effectivement le dferlement "migratoire" (comme on dit dans la bienpensance pour ne pas parler d'envahisseurs) a eu vite fait de montrer sa vraie nature. Pourtant tous les SR l'avaient annonc et Daesh, eux-mmes, ne s'en cachaient pas : ils allaient se servir de cette invasion pour y mettre leurs gens  eux dont la finalit n'est pas de toucher des allocs.

Et j'imagine que nos dirigeants vont sauter sur l'occasion pour nous concocter un "patriot act" qui musellera un peu plus les mdias libres comme Internet.

----------


## captaindidou

Un totalitarisme en chasse un autre.

Nos aeuls ont lutt contre un mal absolu, mille fois plus puissant et l'ont ananti en 6 ans.
Il en sera de mme pour Daesh, l'ennemi n1 de l'humanit toute entire.

Ils seront rduits  nant; des villes seront reconstruites sur les vestiges de cette vermine qui ne fera plus parler d'elle  jamais.

Ces ignobles coups d'clat nous runissent tous au del de nos diffrences et permettent d'affirmer et prendre conscience de notre identit de civilisation humaine qui aspire  un monde meilleur.

C'est un dfi lanc  la face du monde mais
la libert, l'galit et la fraternit auront raison une fois de plus, du totalitarisme.

----------


## Invit

> Pour avoir dj manipul cela un peu, je ne peux me dire que oui cest amplement faisable si les checkpoints sont enregistrs (tel IMEI tait  tel longitude/latitude  tel moment ou a t triangularis par x antennes), mais cela suppose que les donnes des oprateurs tlphoniques soient mutualises et a, j'en doute, non ?


Pas tellement un problme de mutualisation...
Plutt problme de stockage (14 octets pour stocker un IMEI, 2 octets pour stocker lat/long, je te laisse faire le calcul sur les quelques 60 millions d'IMEI en France dont on voudrait prendre une "go-empreinte" ne serait-ce qu'une seule fois par heure).
Et puis il y a aussi le problme juridique sur le stockage des donnes personnelles...

Steph

----------


## Boubou2020

malgr que je suis contre le terrorisme quelque soit son source 
mais vous devrez aussi penser au personne  qui sont entrain dtre tuer du faon journalier avec les avion de guerre francais en syrie
Qui a donner le droit a la france pour intervenir en syrie  pour tuer des millier des personnes en disant que c'est la guerre compte contre Daech
Qui donner le droit a la france pour tuer des personne en mali , lybie et d'autre paye

----------


## eclesia

Mes condolances pour les familles francaises et syriennes victimes de l'ingrence militaire occidentale dict par nos lobbys, lubrifi par nos merdias et execut par nos plutocrates.

----------


## Boubou2020

bonne lecture 

Mediapart : *Douze enfants tus par larme franaise en Syrie*.




> Le bombardement franais dun camp dentrainement en Syrie a tu au moins douze enfants. Ces enfants certainement enrls de force ou par ruse, mritaient-ils de mourir sous les bombes de la France ? Nous sommes devenus un drle de pays qui en en bombardant dautres sans lgitimation, applique une justice expditive, la loi du talion.

----------


## deuche

> bonne lecture 
> 
> http://blogs.mediapart.fr/blog/daniv...caise-en-syrie


Tous les Franais ne soutiennent pas les actions menes par l'Otan, qu'elles soient en Irak, Libye, Afghanistan ou Syrie. 
Il faut se souvenir que D. de Villepin avait dit non aux Amricains pour la guerre en Irak, il faut se souvenir que c'est Sarkozy qui a fait rentrer de nouveaux la France dans l'Otan.
D'autant que dans le cas de la Syrie il a t reconnue que la France a bien livr des armes a des groupes dit rebelle qui ensuite se sont rallis  Daech.

Dans cette affaire, je crois qu'il convient de bien couter les spcialistes de la question.

Pierre Conesa est ancien haut fonctionnaire du Ministre de la Dfense (France).
Spcialiste des questions stratgiques internationales et en particulier militaires. Pierre Conesa est un praticien des relations internationales et stratgiques quil a pratiqu pendant une vingtaine dannes au ministre de la Dfense dans diffrents services (autres quadministratifs).

----------


## laerne

> malgr que je suis contre le terrorisme quelque soit son source 
> mais vous devrez aussi penser au personne  qui sont entrain dtre tue du faon journalier avec les avion de guerre francais en syrie
> Qui a donner le droit a la france pour intervenir en syrie  pour tuer des millier des personnes en disant que c'est la guerre compte contre Daech
> Qui donner le droit a la france pour tuer des personne en mali , lybie et d'autre paye


Pour le Mali, le cassus belli est une demande explicite d'aide du gouvernement malien et une rsolution d'intervention approuve  lunanimit par l'ONU (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United...esolution_2085).

Si tu veux vraiment aider  en finir avec les ides tlgraphies et la violencedont la France est aussi un acteur en Syrie et ailleurs, souvent  travers l'OTAN, je suis d'accord l-dessussoit irrprochable dans tes faits (et ton orthographe).  Et soit complet dans tes raisonnements.  Par exemple (1) Quel est le lien entre le Mali avec un attentat perptr par Daesh, depuis la Syrie? (question sincre) (2) Daesh a tu des civils par le terrorisme.  Tu rappelles que la France a tu des civils avec des bombardements.  Quel message veut-tu faire passer en adjoignant ces vnements ?

----------


## deuche

> Condolances aux victimes et  leurs familles.
> 
> A Deuche, attends la fin du deuil national avant de te lancer dans les considrations politiques



Ben voyons. Je devrai tre le seul  devoir fermer ma gueule quand sur toutes les chaines de TV ou de radio en permanence il y a des considrations politiques qui visent uniquement  la fabrication du consentement sans jamais aborder le problme de fond  ?

Certes, la dmission de Cazeneuve ne rendra pas la vie aux victimes, mais nanmoins il est de sa responsabilit que d'assurer la scurit sur le territoire.
Or, nous constatons tous que c'est un norme chec ? 

Et d'ailleurs, pour Alain Chouet, ancien chef du service de renseignements de scurit  la DGSE, la contre le terrorisme brandies par le gouvernement constituent une imposture qui en masque une autre, celle de lalliance militaire entre les pays occidentaux et les parrains financiers du djihad.

Qui sont donc ces parrains financiers dont veut nous parler Alain Chouet ?

----------


## Marco46

> malgr que je suis contre le terrorisme quelque soit son source 
> mais vous devrez aussi penser au personne  qui sont entrain dtre tue du faon journalier avec les avion de guerre francais en syrie
> Qui a donner le droit a la france pour intervenir en syrie  pour tuer des millier des personnes en disant que c'est la guerre compte contre Daech
> Qui donner le droit a la france pour tuer des personne en mali , lybie et d'autre paye


Et donc ? On s'en prend dans la tte c'est pas grave parce qu'on fait la guerre ailleurs ?

Pour ce qui est du droit il a t donn en Syrie par l'ONU, au Mali par l'tat Malien lui-mme, en Lybie  la demande des rebelles lybiens  l'poque et dans le cadre du droit international.

Bref il est o le problme ?

L'article de mediapart est vraiment aux fraises. L'arme franaise a tu douze enfants soldats dans un camp d'entrainement militaire. Et on est suppos tre choqu ? L'arme n'a pas tap un hpital mais un camp militaire. Je vois pas le problme.

----------


## Marco46

> Ben voyons. Je devrai tre le seul  devoir fermer ma gueule quand sur toutes les chaines de TV ou de radio en permanence il y a des considrations politiques qui visent uniquement  la fabrication du consentement sans jamais aborder le problme de fond  ?
> 
> Certes, la dmission de Cazeneuve ne rendra pas la vie aux victimes, mais nanmoins il est de sa responsabilit que d'assurer la scurit sur le territoire.
> Or, nous constatons tous que c'est un norme chec ?


On sait et nous rpte depuis des mois qu'un attentat dans ce style va se produire, et actuellement on nous explique que a va se reproduire parce qu'on a pas la possibilit de bloquer ce genre de chose. C'est juste impossible. Et a n'a rien  voir avec tel ou tel ministre de l'intrieur.

Par ailleurs, faudrait vraiment qu'on soit les derniers des dbiles pour qu'au moment o on a le plus de l'tat on dstabilise tout en faisant sauter un des chefs.

Et puis tu lui reproches quoi  Cazeneuve ? Quelles actions videntes  mener il n'a pas fait ( part des propositions idiotes du style radiquer l'EI ou empcher les terroristes de rentrer sur le sol franais).

Bref, c'est pas le moment d'aborder les problmes de fond justement, il faut faire a  froid pas dans le feu de l'action. Je te rappelle que toutes les victimes ne sont pas encore identifies et qu'ils viennent  peine de retrouver la 2me voiture avec les kalash dedans ce qui veut dire que 2  3 des terroristes sont encore dans la nature (si ils ne sont pas les mecs chopps en belgique).

----------


## super_navide

> malgr que je suis contre le terrorisme quelque soit son source 
> mais vous devrez aussi penser au personne  qui sont entrain dtre tue du faon journalier avec les avion de guerre francais en syrie
> Qui a donner le droit a la france pour intervenir en syrie  pour tuer des millier des personnes en disant que c'est la guerre compte contre Daech
> Qui donner le droit a la france pour tuer des personne en mali , lybie et d'autre paye


Je trouve ce genre de propos honteux.
Pourquoi aucune manifestation spontan dans les pays arabes pour condamner ces gens qui tue au nom de l'islam ??????
Je trouve pire de tuer au nom de l'islam que de faire des caricatures ......
Quand il y avait eu les caricatures de charlie hebdo  il y avait eu des manifestations violentes contre la France dans les pays arabes et rien quand des innocents Franais sont tus.

----------


## Jipt

> Pour le Mali, le *cassus* belli est une demande explicite d'aide du gouvernement malien et une rsolution d'intervention approuve  lunanimit par l'ONU (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United...esolution_2085).
> 
> Si tu veux vraiment aider  en finir avec les ides tlgraphies et la violencedont la France est aussi un acteur en Syrie et ailleurs, souvent  travers l'OTAN, je suis d'accord l-dessus*soit* irrprochable dans tes faits (et ton orthographe).  Et *soit* complet dans tes raisonnements.  Par exemple (1) Quel est le lien entre le Mali avec un attentat perptr par Daesh, depuis la Syrie? (question sincre) (2) Daesh a tu des civils par le terrorisme.  Tu rappelles que la France a tu des civils avec des bombardements.  Quel message *veut-tu* faire passer en adjoignant ces vnements ?


Dsol, je ne peux pas laisser passer, mme si c'est HS, mais reprocher des fautes d'orthographe  quelqu'un qui de toute vidence n'a pas le franais comme langue maternelle, et en faire quatre, a la fout franchement mal !
On va commencer par casus belli, et on va continuer par la conjugaison des verbes "tre" et "vouloir"  la deuxime personne de l'impratif : "sois" (deux fois), et "veux-tu".

----------


## Jipt

> [...] la contre le terrorisme brandies par le gouvernement constituent une imposture qui en masque une autre, ...]


En franais, deuche, en franais stp...

----------


## Boubou2020

> Je trouve ce genre de propos honteux.
> Quand il y avait eu les caricatures de charlie hebdo  il y avait eu des manifestations violentes contre la France dans les pays arabes et rien quand des innocents Franais sont tus.


je te rappel Monsieur que la grand journal libration  pendant l'attentat terroriste sousse a crit que c'est fini pour la tunisie c'est fini le tourisme 
http://www.espacemanager.com/non-mad...-non-plus.html 
alors que notre prsident tait le premire prsident qui passe a la France pour exprimer leur solidarit du peuple  Tunisien avec la France 
http://www.lapresse.tn/15112015/1064...la-france.html

----------


## RyzenOC

En tout cas sa confirme ce que je pensait, que la loi sur le renseignement qui devait empcher cela ne sert a rien, sauf pour nous prendre pour des cons.
HS Apparemment les terroristes communiquait avec des PS4.

troll: Je pense qu'aprs cela, il faut voter une loi pour mettre des camras dans les toilettes et aussi on devrait s'inspirer de David Cameron et interdire le chiffrement en France.

Plus srieusement j'espre que cette vnement ne nous feras pas voter des lois liberticide comme celles qui ont t vot aux tat Unis aprs le 11 septembre, sinon les terroristes aurons gagn. Au tats Unis par exemple le gouvernement peut arrter n'importe qui sans le juger.




> USA PATRIOT Act
> Elle cre aussi les statuts de combattant ennemi et combattant illgal, qui permettent au gouvernement des tats-Unis de dtenir sans limite et sans inculpation toute personne souponne de projet terroriste.


wikipedia

----------


## fcharton2

> malgr que je suis contre le terrorisme quelque soit son source 
> mais vous devrez aussi penser au personne  qui sont entrain dtre tuer du faon journalier avec les avion de guerre francais en syrie


C'est comme moi, je suis pas raciste, mais... pas homophobe mais...

130 personnes sont mortes parce qu'elles ont eu la malchance de croiser le chemin d'une dizaine de demeurs manipuls par des tars (parce que srieusement, croire qu'on va pouvoir baiser au paradis parce qu'on a tu du mcrant, faut tre un rien limit quand mme), et tu viens nous parler de gopolitique.

Pauvre type!

Francois

----------


## Kurodiam

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de mots pour expliquer une telle barbarie ...

Encore un artiste ,un musicien , un tudiant Didine Sahbi  (sans parler des autres victimes   ::cry::  ) qui est mort pour rien https://www.facebook.com/didine.sahbi

 

Voici une vido en son hommage 



Bref , on voit clairement se profiler la question :  qui le prochain tour ?

Aussi , *Paix aux mes de toutes les victimes*


Il faut que tous les pays occidentaux se dsolidarisent de la politique extrieure mene par les USA et les sionistes ,qui foutent la pagaille dans le monde . La France et d'autres pays d'ailleurs ne doivent plus soutenir indirectement des tats mafieux et autoritaires ! En gros , le grand problme est l'effet domino ...Bref , maintenant , avec tous les attentats survenus ,  Beyrout , et en France ,  on peut dire qu'on vit vraiment dans un monde de cowboys ! 

Aussi , une intervention au sol en Syrie est ncessaire pour terrasser cette vermine .Persos , je trouve que des ressortissants radicaliss revenant de Syrie ne doivent pas bnficier de clmence ,c'est trop facile de pardonner l'extrmisme . En plus , l'assignement  rsidence devrait tre automatique pour toutes les personnes radicalises .

----------


## Invit

Condolances et courage  tous

----------


## deuche

> On sait et nous rpte depuis des mois qu'un attentat dans ce style va se produire, et actuellement on nous explique que a va se reproduire parce qu'on a pas la possibilit de bloquer ce genre de chose. C'est juste impossible. Et a n'a rien  voir avec tel ou tel ministre de l'intrieur.
> 
> Par ailleurs, faudrait vraiment qu'on soit les derniers des dbiles pour qu'au moment o on a le plus de l'tat on dstabilise tout en faisant sauter un des chefs.
> 
> Et puis tu lui reproches quoi  Cazeneuve ? Quelles actions videntes  mener il n'a pas fait ( part des propositions idiotes du style radiquer l'EI ou empcher les terroristes de rentrer sur le sol franais).
> 
> Bref, c'est pas le moment d'aborder les problmes de fond justement, il faut faire a  froid pas dans le feu de l'action. Je te rappelle que toutes les victimes ne sont pas encore identifies et qu'ils viennent  peine de retrouver la 2me voiture avec les kalash dedans ce qui veut dire que 2  3 des terroristes sont encore dans la nature (si ils ne sont pas les mecs chopps en belgique).


*Voici la position officielle de Cazeneuve :*

http://www.interieur.gouv.fr/Actuali...re-a-Bruxelles

Le mot cl c'est PNR qui veut dire Passenger Name Record

*
Voici la position officielle de la commission Europenne*

http://www.gdr-elsj.eu/2015/01/25/co...le-terrorisme/


Je comprends que depuis le mois de Janvier rien n'a boug et je comprends que la France n'annonce aucune mesure concrte pour dfendre son territoire et qu'elle se repose en premier sur la bonne mise en uvre et coordination des actions menes par Bruxelles.

1. Cazeneuve annonce des mesures concrtes pour rassurer la population comme par exemple un dblocage de fond pour la surveillance des individus suspect ou la mise en place de flics civil.
2. Il demande de l'aide  l'UE.

Pour les fonds, voire la vido de Grard Filoche.



On attends toujours le 1 dans le cadre de ces attentats.

----------


## Jipt

> On attend*s* toujours le 1 dans le cadre de ces attentats.


On attend toujours ta rcriture claire et limpide :




> Envoy par deuche
> 
> 
> [...] la contre le terrorisme brandies par le gouvernement constituent une imposture qui en masque une autre, ...]
> 
> 
> En franais, deuche, en franais stp...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je dois dire, quand mme, que je suis surpris par la quantit de morts, nous avons affaire  des "professionnels" et non  des "amateurs" comme Merah et Cie.
> 
> Je me souviens de la bte immonde des mdias qui tait pratiquement le seul  dnoncer cette Europe qui n'allait que nous apporter que des ennuis, et pas seulement fiscaux. Et, comme je ne suis pas encore menac par Alzheimer, je me souviens aussi des manifestations de petits cons, manipuls par leurs profs trotskistes, qui manifestaient contre le rsultat d'un vote qui ne leur convenait pas (la dmocratie sous Trotski...) en criant "FHaine, FHaine". Et bien il la voient la haine en action les dits petits cons...
> 
> Effectivement le dferlement "migratoire" (comme on dit dans la bienpensance pour ne pas parler d'envahisseurs) a eu vite fait de montrer sa vraie nature. Pourtant tous les SR l'avaient annonc et Daesh, eux-mmes, ne s'en cachaient pas : ils allaient se servir de cette invasion pour y mettre leurs gens  eux dont la finalit n'est pas de toucher des allocs.
> 
> Et j'imagine que nos dirigeants vont sauter sur l'occasion pour nous concocter un "patriot act" qui musellera un peu plus les mdias libres comme Internet.


Il y a des centaines de franais chez Daech, et encore plus de combatants prt  se faire sauter sur le territoire franais. En outre, une partie sont formes par des spcialistes venus des sponsors de Daech que je ne nommerais pas. Vous remarquez qu'ils ont de beaux uniformes, des dizaines de milliers de pickups : ce n'est pas Allah qui a guid les pas de Mr Bagdadi dans une partie du dsert -o aurait t entrepos ce matriel- en attendant qu'une main bnie les prenne.
Depuis Charlie Hebdo, ce ne sont plus des amateurs.
Il y aura d'autres attentats en France sauf a prendre des mesures radicales, le plus triste dans l'histoire est que nos bombardements sur Daech sont plus que minimes. Mais comme nous soutenons al-qaida pardon les "islamistes modrs" (notez l'oxymore) qui font du bon boulot, et que ceux si sont en conflit direct avec Daech en Syrie, ceci explique cela.

Et on ne sait pas exactement qui paye le passage a ses dizaines de milliers de migrants, sachant qu'un voyage coute dans les 20000$, sans doutes les mmes sponsors que prcdemment. Mais comme nous sommes dirigs par des eunuques incapables d'appeler un chat un chat.
Quand les "islamistes modrs" auront pris le complet contrle de la Lybie, ils pourront nous en envoyer des millions qui viendront directement d'Afrique noire, rgion du monde a plus forte croissance dmographique.

Tu crois que Patriot Act a fait quoique ce soit contre la libert sur internet ? Faut arrter avec vos sempiternels dbats la dessus: les lois de lgalisation de l'espionnage lectronique ne servent  rien car les parades existent et au pire tu envoie une lettre ou un SMS cod, et a ne fait que lgaliser des pratiques existant depuis toujours.

----------


## ddoumeche

> On sait et nous rpte depuis des mois qu'un attentat dans ce style va se produire, et actuellement on nous explique que a va se reproduire parce qu'on a pas la possibilit de bloquer ce genre de chose. C'est juste impossible. Et a n'a rien  voir avec tel ou tel ministre de l'intrieur.
> tout
> Par ailleurs, faudrait vraiment qu'on soit les derniers des dbiles pour qu'au moment o on a le plus de l'tat on dstabilise tout en faisant sauter un des chefs.
> 
> Et puis tu lui reproches quoi  Cazeneuve ? Quelles actions videntes  mener il n'a pas fait ( part des propositions idiotes du style radiquer l'EI ou empcher les terroristes de rentrer sur le sol franais).
> 
> Bref, c'est pas le moment d'aborder les problmes de fond justement, il faut faire a  froid pas dans le feu de l'action. Je te rappelle que toutes les victimes ne sont pas encore identifies et qu'ils viennent  peine de retrouver la 2me voiture avec les kalash dedans ce qui veut dire que 2  3 des terroristes sont encore dans la nature (si ils ne sont pas les mecs chopps en belgique).


De qui se moque t'on ? Les freres kouachi avaient fait l'objet d'une fiche "S" tout comme 5000 personnes en France, qui doivent tre considrs comme des radicaux prt  passer  l'acte.
On va apprendre que certains parmi les terroristes faisaient aussi l'objet d'un tel document. Quand vous avez une fiche "S", celle-ci est transmise  l'espace Schengen et au fichier des personnes recherchs tout comme les vads de prison, les fous en fuite etc... *mais* on ne vous arrte pas, on vous surveille.

Il faut 25 personnes pour surveiller 1 suspect, dixit je ne sais plus quel expert en terrorisme. Chiffre hallucinant mais bon. Comment veut-on nous faire croire qu'on puisse mettre 125000 agents sur le terrain pour ces 5000 suspects ? Il faut les mettre en camps, point barre.
En outre, il y a eu d'autres attentats le nombre de tentatives n'a pas baiss donc forcment il allait y avoir une russite. 

Cazeneuze, peut-etre... mais la responsabilit est beaucoup plus large et engage tout le gouvernement.

PS : notons aussi que le seul contrle d'entre sur le territoire tait  Roissy et que le logiciel charg du contrle d'identit tourne sous Windows 2000 et est en panne 3 heures par jour

----------


## boblinux

Dveloppeur mobile/Java mais avant tout en tant que *musulman*, je tiens  rappeler, que l'islam, la noble religion de paix et de justice est innocent de ces actes tratres, s'en prenant  une foule de civiles sans dfense, en rompant fourbement les pactes qui nous lient.

Ces vnements nous attristent beaucoup, et ceux pour plusieurs raisons, parmi elles, le fait de *couler le sang d'innocents dont Allah  rendu sacr les vies*, mais aussi  cause des *rpercussions* que cela va avoir sur l'islam et les musulmans, et ce  cause des amalgames que ce genre dvnements provoque dans la tte des gens, en particulier ceux qui ont une maladie dans leur cur.

Et sincrement, si amalgame il y aura, c'est presque comprhensible, en effet, ces gens l ont l'apparence des musulmans, la langue des musulmans et quelques pratiques des musulmans, il est donc,  moins de connatre l'islam en profondeur, trs difficile de diffrencier le musulman terroriste du musulman authentique. 

Il est donc du devoir de tout musulman, de communiquer la position claire et sans ambigut de l'islam concernant ces vnements et ce qui s'y rapporte, mais en particulier du devoir des savants de l'islam (qui l'ont fait hier, le font aujourd'hui et le feront demain jusqu'au jour dernier, quelques unes de leur rponses ici : http://tinyurl.com/oedb5ac)

Une pense donc,  ces mes dont Allah a rendu sacres, qui ont perdu la vie sans droit.

----------


## souviron34

> ...
> Il est donc du devoir de tout musulman, de communiquer la position claire et sans ambigut de l'islam concernant ces vnements et ce qui s'y rapporte, mais en particulier du devoir des savants de l'islam (qui l'ont fait hier, le font aujourd'hui et le feront demain jusqu'au jour dernier)
> ...


Merci  ::D: 

Avec toutes les conneries qu'on peut lire dans ces 3 pages, il en faudrait plus, des comme toi... Mais au moins dj merci pour a  ::bravo::

----------


## Marco46

> Il faut les mettre en camps, point barre.


Donc en rsum tu reproches aux gouvernements occidentaux de ne pas ouvrir des guantanamo un peu partout et de priver de libert des personnes (qui n'ont rien fait jusqu' preuve du contraire) de manire arbitraire et par la mme de tirer un trait sur l'tat de droit ?

Bravo, t'as vraiment rien compris copain, c'est la pire de toutes les solutions proposes.

----------


## deuche

> Et sincrement, si amalgame il y aura, c'est presque comprhensible, en effet, ces gens l ont l'apparence des musulmans, la langue des musulmans et quelques pratiques des musulmans, il est donc,  moins de connatre l'islam en profondeur, trs difficile de diffrencier le musulman terroriste du musulman authentique.



Ton message ne me plait pas trop. Je ne vois pas en quoi les musulmans devraient se justifier de quoique ce soit. 
a veut dire quoi "Il est trs difficile de diffrencier le musulman terroriste du musulman authentique."

Si demain je prends les armes et que je fais un acte terroriste au nom de Jsus devra t-on dire : "Il est trs difficile de diffrencier le chrtien terroriste d'un chrtien authentique." tout en sachant que je pratiquant d'aucune religion en ralit ?

Il devra alors tre du devoir de tous les chrtiens de justifier les tenants de leur religion ?
Il y aurait-il donc un doute ?

----------


## boblinux

@deuche 

Si tu arrives  ne pas faire l'amalgame, j'en suis trs heureux de l'apprendre (sincrement...), et cela ne me dplairait pas que tout le monde soit comme toi.

Hlas ce n'est pas le cas, il y a et aura toujours des amalgames, si demain des prtres viendraient  commettre des actes horribles (pdophilie par ex), et que par consquent, certaines personnes viendraient  penser que tous les prtres sont comme cela, il sera ncessaire pour les chrtiens d'innocenter leur religion de ces actes.

Ce discours vise en particulier "ceux qui ont une maladie dans leur cur", et notamment la maladie de l'ignorance, qui ne se dissipe qu'avec le savoir et la science.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il est donc du devoir de tout musulman, de communiquer la position claire et sans ambigut de l'islam concernant ces vnements et ce qui s'y rapporte, mais en particulier du devoir des savants de l'islam (qui l'ont fait hier, le font aujourd'hui et le feront demain jusqu'au jour dernier)


Pour moi c'est personnel, la France ne cherche pas des harkis, c'est un dbat strile qui apporte rien et est repos  chaque fois qu'un attentat est commis.
La question de confiance... comme si c'tait la communaut musulmane qui tait responsable.
C'est une question nausabonde.

Et s'ils vous rpondent non ?




> Donc en rsum tu reproches aux gouvernements occidentaux de ne pas ouvrir des guantanamo un peu partout et de priver de libert des personnes (qui n'ont rien fait jusqu' preuve du contraire) de manire arbitraire et par la mme de tirer un trait sur l'tat de droit ?
> 
> Bravo, t'as vraiment rien compris copain, c'est la pire de toutes les solutions proposes.


Non monsieur, d'abord je ne suis pas votre copain, ni votre cousin, heureusement d'ailleurs. Ensuite la pire des solutions c'est celle qu'on a vu vendredi soir, l'inaction.
La libert de ces radicaux ne vaut pas la mort de centaine*s* de nos concitoyens.
Ce sont des combatants, nous sommes en guerre, et ces gens doivent tre interns comme des prisonniers de guerre. 

Ensuite, qui a parl de guantanamo (qui n'est qu'un sommet de l'iceberg) ?  part vous.
Si on n'agit pas, au prochain carnage de ce genre, il faudra rouvrir Cayenne ou mme pire.

----------


## Marco46

> Non monsieur, d'abord je ne suis pas votre copain, ni votre cousin, heureusement d'ailleurs. Ensuite la pire des solutions c'est celle qu'on a vu vendredi soir, l'inaction.
> La libert de ces radicaux ne vaut pas la mort de centaine*s* de nos concitoyens.
> Ce sont des combatants, nous sommes en guerre, et ces gens doivent tre interns comme des prisonniers de guerre. 
> 
> Ensuite, qui a parl de guantanamo (qui n'est qu'un sommet de l'iceberg) ?  part vous.
> Si on n'agit pas, au prochain carnage de ce genre, il faudra rouvrir Cayenne ou mme pire.


Non c'est toi qui a parl de guantanamo. Tu as parl de faire des camps pour y interner des suspects. Ce qui est trs exactement la dfinition de guantanamo. Sur quels critres ? Pour quelle dure ? Sur quelle base juridique ? On se limite aux seuls radicaux islamistes ou on y met aussi les radicaux chrtiens ? Juifs ? D'extrme droite ? D'extrme gauche ?

Je comprends le besoin de frapper pour se dfendre mais il faut garder la tte froide et ne pas faire (ni dire, je parle pour les politiques surtout) n'importe quoi.

----------


## deuche

> @deuche 
> 
> Si tu arrives  ne pas faire l'amalgame, j'en suis trs heureux de l'apprendre (sincrement...), et cela ne me dplairait pas que tout le monde soit comme toi.


Merci. Saches que j'ai grandi dans un quartier  forte mixit sociale sans qu' aucun moment mes parents m'aient inculqu une quelconque diffrence entre les diffrentes ethnies reprsentative. 

Le mieux, c'est qu'il m'a fallut beaucoup de temps pour comprendre que certains faisaient des diffrences et j'avais beaucoup de mal avec cette vision des choses. J'irai mme jusqu' me demander si les Franais aux origines arabes ne seraient pas plus patriote que les Franais dit de souche. Je suis en fait agrablement surpris.

----------


## Invit

> @deuche 
> 
> Si tu arrives  ne pas faire l'amalgame, j'en suis trs heureux de l'apprendre (sincrement...), et cela ne me dplairait pas que tout le monde soit comme toi.
> 
> Hlas ce n'est pas le cas, il y a et aura toujours des amalgames, si demain des prtres viendraient  commettre des actes horribles (pdophilie par ex), et que par consquent, certaines personnes viendraient  penser que tous les prtres sont comme cela, il sera ncessaire pour les chrtiens d'innocenter leur religion de ces actes.
> 
> Ce discours vise en particulier "ceux qui ont une maladie dans leur cur", et notamment la maladie de l'ignorance, qui ne se dissipe qu'avec le savoir et la science.


Quand j'tais mme, j'ai eu une nounou musulmane pendant quelques annes.
J'ai encore des liens trs forts avec elle et ses 6 enfants qu'elle a levs dans le respect mutuel.
Et au passage, 4 des enfants sont BAC+5, dont un avec qui j'ai pass bcp de temps parce qu'il se destinait  un job en tlcoms...

Je me souviens, lorsqu'il y a eu l'affaire Charlie, elle m'avait appel en pleurant, ne cessant de rpter "mais qu'est-ce qu'ils vont penser des musulmans" ?
Aujourd'hui, elle et ses enfants sont dvasts.

Steph

----------


## TiranusKBX

> *Voici la position officielle de Cazeneuve :*
> 
> http://www.interieur.gouv.fr/Actuali...re-a-Bruxelles
> 
> Le mot cl c'est PNR qui veut dire Passenger Name Record
> 
> *
> Voici la position officielle de la commission Europenne*
> 
> ...


et si je prend le bateau ?
mince alors je ne suis pas dans le PNR  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon j'ai trouv un usage  nos dchets nuclaires si vous voyez ou je veut en venir  ::dehors::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non c'est toi qui a parl de guantanamo. Tu as parl de faire des camps pour y interner des suspects. Ce qui est trs exactement la dfinition de guantanamo. Sur quels critres ? Pour quelle dure ? Sur quelle base juridique ? On se limite aux seuls radicaux islamistes ou on y met aussi les radicaux chrtiens ? Juifs ? D'extrme droite ? D'extrme gauche ?
> 
> Je comprends le besoin de frapper pour se dfendre mais il faut garder la tte froide et ne pas faire (ni dire, je parle pour les politiques surtout) n'importe quoi.


Quelle prcipitation, j'oserais mme dire quelle mauvaise foi... cites-moi l'endroit o j'ai parl de guantanamo ?

Tu ne sais pas que ce camps est de sinistre rputation car :
- les prisonniers sont gards en plein soleil
- on y pratique la torture
- la croix rouge n'y a pas accs
- les prisonniers sont hors territoire amricain et n'ont aucun droit

Ne crois-tu pas que les camps de prisonniers britanniques ou americains  respectaient les conventions relatives aux prisonniers de guerre. Selon ta philosophie politique, fallait-il donc laisser les soldats capturs en libert, aprs signature d'une dcharge, ou les excuter systmatiquement ?

Tu ne sais pas qu'il y a des conventions strictes en ce qui concerne les prisonniers de guerre ? que notre gouvernement ne respecte mme pas en ce qui concerne Georges Ibrahim Abdallah par exemple.
Les militants dextrme gauche ? on les met dj en prison comme on veut, comme ces jeunes ayant soit-disant jet des pierres sur les TGV, ou le type prcdent. Crois-tu que la DCRI va interpeller les extrmistes chrtiens ? Il n'y en a plus aucun. Ce n'est pas eux qui posent des bombes dans les mosqus et cela fait bien longtemps qu'ils n'ont pas bruls de cinma.
Ils vont emprisonner les gros bras du DPS ? soyons srieux. 

En outre, tu ne rponds pas sur les moyens de la surveillance.

Tient, un de nos terroriste a t t condamn 8 fois mais jamais incarcr (!!) donc un rcidiviste, et avec une fiche S. Sans doute une victime d'erreur judiciaire qui s'est radicalis face  la socit.

----------


## Kurodiam

Sur ce , bonne nuit  tous  ::calim2::

----------


## Jipt

> Je suis en fait agrablement surpris.


a ne va pas durer : 



> On attend toujours ta rcriture claire et limpide :
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still waiting...

----------


## Marco46

> Quelle prcipitation, j'oserais mme dire quelle mauvaise foi... cites-moi l'endroit o j'ai parl de guantanamo ?
> 
> Tu ne sais pas que ce camps est de sinistre rputation car :
> - les prisonniers sont gards en plein soleil
> - on y pratique la torture
> - la croix rouge n'y a pas accs
> - les prisonniers sont hors territoire amricain et n'ont aucun droit


Tu essaies de dtourner la discussion sur la torture mais ce n'est pas la caractristique principale de ce camp. Sa caractristique principale c'est la dtention arbitraire sans charge ni jugement ce qui est trs exactement ce que tu proposes.




> En outre, tu ne rponds pas sur les moyens de la surveillance.


Parce qu'il n'y a rien de plus  faire que ce qui est dj en place. Tu l'as dit toi mme, la surveillance systmatique de toutes personnes fiches S n'est matriellement pas possible.




> Tient, un de nos terroriste a t t condamn 8 fois mais jamais incarcr (!!) donc un rcidiviste, et avec une fiche S. Sans doute une victime d'erreur judiciaire qui s'est radicalis face  la socit.


Sombrer dans la dmagogie ne sert  rien, un peu de tenue.

----------


## Mingolito

Ce qui me choque le plus dans tout a c'est les mensonges des politiques :

- "Nous avons ferm les frontires" : C'est des conneries, mme avant que les frontires existent avant Schengen n'importe qui pouvais les franchir, donc maintenant qu'elles n'existent plus elles sont impossibles  fermer, et mme s'ils recrutaient un million de douaniers cela ne suffirait absolument pas  rendre les frontires tanches, il faudrait construire un Mur et le surveiller, comme du temps du mur de Berlin, et encore a ne serais toujours pas tanche (tunnels, la mer, voie des airs, ...).

- "Nous allons prendre des mesures de scurit". C'est des conneries, mme en recrutant 2 millions de soldats et 2 millions de gendarmes, personne ne peu empcher que quelqu'un se balade avec une Kalachnikov dans un sac de sport, puis dcide de mitrailler quand a lui chante qui il veux. Le pays est un guerre, quand il y  une guerre il y  des morts et aucun discours mensonger de politicien ne pourra l'viter.

- "Ce sont des attaques barbares". Oui ok, et alors les enfants qui sont morts pendant les bombardements c'est pas barbare a ? Ces gens croient ils encore  la guerre courtoise, avec des preux chevaliers qui se dfient lors d'une joute ? Une guerre a veux dire des victimes civiles, et quand un prsident dcide de ne faire que des bombardements, comme ce qui  t dcid pour la Syrie, c'est aussi le meilleur moyen de faire normment de victimes civiles, c'est donc une politique totalement barbare.

- "Ils nous ont attaqu". C'est faux, c'est le prsident de la France qui  dcid d'attaquer le premier. On ne peu pas dcider de mettre le pays en guerre et s'imaginer que l'autre pays ne va pas rpliquer. La France  ne fait que bourdes sur bourdes en terme de politique trangre, et c'tait dj le cas avec le prcdent responsable. Pourquoi soutenir Isral contres les palestiniens ? Pourquoi aller faire la guerre au Mali si ce n'est faire diversion des checs de la politique conomique et sauver les mines d'Arva, pourquoi attaquer le califat alors qu'on sais que cette population n'est pas prte pour la dmocratie et que quand un dictateur tombe un autre pire encore prends le pouvoir.... Doit on rappeler la vritable histoire, que les USA n'avait eu aucun moyen de tester les nouveaux chasseurs F15 ils n'avaient plus de guerre en cours, et que donc il ont utiliss le conflit Isralo Arabe pour tester leurs F-15 et dmontrer leur supriorit sur les Mig Russes qui quipaient les pays arabes des environs, et que ce confit tait donc en ralit une continuation de la guerre froide USA versus URSS. Et que donc pour les USA les arabes ne sont ni plus ni moins que de la chair  canon pour tester leurs armements, puis une fois tests les vendre dans le monde entiers.. Pourquoi la France doit-elle obir servilement  cette bande de barbares amricains et rentrer dans des conflits ? A quoi a  servi d'attaquer l'Irak et de ruiner totalement le pays ?  quoi a  servi d'attaquer la Libye et encore une fois de ruiner le pays ? Quand les USA et la France auront fini de dtruire tous ces pays avec des attaques barbares et pour les transformer en champ de ruine qui va accueillir tous les rfugis, apparemment pas les USA... Doit on rappeler que c'est les USA qui ont cr Daesh, car Daesh  t cr dans les prisons amricaines en Irak, Daesh n'aurait jamais t cr sans l'invasion de l'Irak par les USA, quelle bonne ide de rassembler tous les islamistes de la rgion dans les prisons pour les aider faire connaissance les uns des autres et crer un nouveau mouvement... Quelle bonne ide d'avoir ruin le pays totalement, et de l'avoir occup pendant des annes, donc en humiliant profondment les habitants,  et donc d'avoir crer de la haine dans ces populations. Pourquoi la France devrait elle payer pour rparer les conneries des USA ?

La personne qui est responsable de tout ces morts c'est le mme responsable politique qui  dcid de lancer le pays dans la guerre. Les Franais ont ils donns leur accords pour se lancer dans toutes ces guerres, vont il comprendre la consquence d'tre en guerre, je pense que non, vont il enfin comprendre ce que a veux dire d'tre en guerre ? a veux dire beaucoup de morts, mais aussi des milliards jets par les fentres en oprations militaires et en oprations de scurit, a veux dire moins de tourismes et encore des milliards de perdus, a veux dire que le pays va continuer  sombrer encore plus vite dans le dsastre conomique.

Pourquoi il y  la guerre en France, et pas en Suisse ? Parce que les Suisses ils sont pas dirigs par un irresponsable assez fou et dangereux pour se lancer dans des guerres alors mme que le pays est dj ruin avec 2000 milliards de dettes, dette accumule par une srie de responsables tout aussi irresponsables et incomptents les uns que les autres.

Il y  des sites qui osent remettre en cause les mensonges des politiques, vous pouvez par exemple lire a il y  de vrais bons articles, qui expliquent entre autre l'incomptence sans limite du gouvernement actuel , notez que c'est une presse non subventionne, donc libre : mediapart.fr

----------


## kain_tn

> la guerre est un massacre de gens qui ne se connaissent pas, au profit de gens qui se connaissent mais ne se massacrent pas  (Paul Valry, 1871-1945)


Toujours les mmes qui trinquent... Et ce n'est pas fini: on va continuer de payer les imbcilits de notre classe politique ainsi que de leurs allis: les marchands d'armes qui nous parlent d'une anne record pour la France, les commerants d'nergie qui nous entrainent dans des guerres dont aucun tre humain ne voudrait, pour du gaz, du ptrole ou de l'uranium, et tous ces pourris avides de pouvoir et de richesses dont les dents rayent le parquet.

Combien de familles brises en quelques minutes? Quelle tristesse. Et pourtant c'est ce que nos dirigeants imposent  d'autres pays depuis des lustres en notre nom! On nous entraine dans des guerres en Afghanistan, en Irak, au Mali, en Libye, tout a pour contenter ces charognards. On dstabilise des rgimes sans penser aux consquences _ rgimes que bien souvent on cautionnait au dpart. Nos stupides politiciens nous parlent de guerre depuis 48h maintenant car il ne faut pas se leurrer: nous sommes en deuil mais eux sont en campagne. Rpugnant!

Messieurs nos politiques, vous tes tout aussi responsables de ce qui est arriv que ceux qui nous ont attaqu; arrtez de chercher  vous en ddouaner et ayez la dcence de vous taire et de vous tenir tranquille et laissez-nous faire notre deuil en paix.

Mes condolances les plus sincres aux proches des victimes.

----------


## deuche

> - "Nous allons prendre des mesures de scurit". C'est des conneries, mme en recrutant 2 millions de soldats et 2 millions de gendarmes, personne ne peu empcher que quelqu'un se balade avec une Kalachnikov dans un sac de sport, puis dcide de mitrailler quand a lui chante qui il veux. Le pays est un guerre, quand il y  une guerre il y  des morts et aucun discours mensonger de politicien ne pourra l'viter.


Si on peut. Cela s'appelle l'ducation et c'est au moins sur vingt ans qu'il faut travailler.
Nous sommes en train de payer, vingt ou trente ans de politiques inefficaces en ayant dlaiss une partie de la population qui aujourd'hui n'hsite pas  se faire sauter en kamikaze.

La seule chose qui puisse modifier la donne ce serait l'ducation populaire pour que chacun puisse trouver une place honorable dans notre socit en ne rvant pas de possder le dernier e-phone ou la dernier pompe Nike.

----------


## Jipt

> Si on peut.


Bonne nouvelle !

Et la question que tu zappes, tu comptes y rpondre, oui ou non ?



> Envoy par deuche
> 
> 
> Je suis en fait agrablement surpris.
> 
> 
> a ne va pas durer : 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Mingolito

> Si on peut. Cela s'appelle l'ducation et c'est au moins sur vingt ans qu'il faut travailler.


La nouvelle politique d'ducation de la France qui consiste  bombarder les enfants syrien ne semble pas en effet avoir que des effets positifs.

----------


## Zirak

> La nouvelle politique d'ducation de la France qui consiste  bombarder les enfants syrien ne semble pas en effet avoir que des effets positifs.


Oui enfin, contrairement  ce que tu laisses entendre, ce ne sont pas des civils, mais des enfants-soldats dans un camp d'entrainement...

Donc oui, c'est dgueulasse de tuer des enfants, par contre, se servir d'enfants pour aller faire pter des bombes c'est pas grave ? 

Tu l'as dit toi-mme dans une guerre, il y a des morts, les franais ont bombard un camp "militaire", et certains de ces "militaires" taient des enfants, mais ce n'est pas la faute du gouvernement franais...


De plus, mme si je suis d'accord avec toi sur la politique trangre franaise, tu mlange normment de chose, typiquement le Mali, c'est leur gouvernement qui nous a demand d'intervenir, on ne s'est pas dit comme a un dimanche matin "tiens et si demain on allait faire la guerre au Mali ?"

Enfin bref, ici comme partout sur le net, on lit un nombre incalculable de bullshit  cause de raction  chaud alors qu'on devrait tous tre unis dans cette preuve, mais entre ceux qui bavent sur les musulmans, et ceux qui bavent sur le gouvernement, elle a belle gueule l'unit nationale... Comme disait je sais plus qui chez Ruquier samedi soir, vous tes en train de finir le boulot de Daesh...

----------


## deuche

> Oui enfin, contrairement  ce que tu laisses entendre, ce ne sont pas des civils, mais des enfants-soldats dans un camp d'entrainement...
> 
> Donc oui, c'est dgueulasse de tuer des enfants, par contre, se servir d'enfants pour aller faire pter des bombes c'est pas grave ? 
> 
> Tu l'as dit toi-mme dans une guerre, il y a des morts, les franais ont bombard un camp "militaire", et certains de ces "militaires" taient des enfants, mais ce n'est pas la faute du gouvernement franais...



C'est une situation extrmement compliqu puisqu'en fait les enfants sont enrls de force et servent surtout de bouclier humain. Donc de fait les bombardements ne sont pas une rponse adapte mais en mme temps si tu les laisses faire ils enrlent encore plus d'enfants.






> La personne qui est responsable de tout ces morts c'est le mme responsable politique qui  dcid de lancer le pays dans la guerre. Les Franais ont ils donns leur accords pour se lancer dans toutes ces guerres, vont il comprendre la consquence d'tre en guerre, je pense que non, vont il enfin comprendre ce que a veux dire d'tre en guerre ? a veux dire beaucoup de morts, mais aussi des milliards jets par les fentres en oprations militaires et en oprations de scurit, a veux dire moins de tourismes et encore des milliards de perdus, a veux dire que le pays va continuer  sombrer encore plus vite dans le dsastre conomique.
> 
>  Pourquoi il y  la guerre en France, et pas en Suisse ? Parce que les Suisses ils sont pas dirigs par un irresponsable assez fou et dangereux pour se lancer dans des guerres alors mme que le pays est dj ruin avec 2000 milliards de dettes, dette accumule par une srie de responsables tout aussi irresponsables et incomptents les uns que les autres.


Que proposes-tu ?

----------


## Jipt

> Que proposes-tu ?


De rpondre aux questions, au lieu de te dfiler comme une larve :




> Envoy par deuche
> 
> 
> [...] la contre le terrorisme brandies par le gouvernement constituent une imposture qui en masque une autre, ...]
> 
> 
> En franais, deuche, en franais stp...

----------


## Zirak

> C'est une situation extrmement compliqu puisqu'en fait les enfants sont enrls de force et servent surtout de bouclier humain. Donc de fait les bombardements ne sont pas une rponse adapte mais en mme temps si tu les laisses faire ils enrlent encore plus d'enfants.


Et donc tu fais quoi, tu interviens au sol ? 

Tu crois que quand tu lances un assaut au sol, tu as le temps de t'arrter demander l'ge du mec en face pour voir s'il est majeur ? 

Et s'il te dit qu'il a 12 ans, tu fais quoi ? tu baisses ton arme, tu poursuis ta route et il te met un balle dans le dos ? 

En plus tu le dis toi-mme, les enfants sont enrls de force, du coup, ce n'est mme pas une question d'ducation auprs des enfants de ces pays. (Et comment duquer ces enfants dans un pays en guerre ? Ces enfants ont-ils ne serait ce que l'occasion d'encore aller  l'cole ?)   


Qu'on participe  ce conflit pour de bonnes ou de mauvaises raisons, on peut en discuter des heures, car il y a effectivement des choses  dire, maintenant, ne venez pas me faire croire qu'il y avait une solution pour raser ce camp d'entrainement de Daesh sans que ces enfants-soldats ne meurent, ni ne tuent...

Un enfant qui meurt, bien sr que c'est horrible, maintenant, si un de ces enfants, se serait fait identifier dans 4/5 ans, une fois majeur, comme coupable d'un attentat ayant tu X (dizaines de) personnes, je ne suis pas sr que vous auriez tenu le mme discours.

Plus vite Daesh sera dtruit, plus vite ces enfants seront "libres" de retrouver une vie normale sans se faire enrler de force.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pourquoi il y  la guerre en France, et pas en Suisse ? Parce que les Suisses ils sont pas dirigs par un irresponsable assez fou et dangereux pour se lancer dans des guerres [...]


C'est surtout parce que la Suisse a dcid de rester neutre vis  vis des politiques internationales, et n'est donc pas une cible prioritaire pour des organisations comme Daech. Alors que la France, qui leur balance des bombe sur le coin du nez, et qui est assez facilement accessible, vu qu'il n'y a pas un ocan  traverser, c'est une cible prioritaire.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est surtout parce que la Suisse a dcid de rester neutre vis  vis des politiques internationales, et n'est donc pas une cible prioritaire pour des organisations comme Daech. Alors que la France, qui leur balance des bombe sur le coin du nez, et qui est assez facilement accessible, vu qu'il n'y a pas un ocan  traverser, c'est une cible prioritaire.


A mon avis c'est plus compliqu que a hein...

----------


## pschiit

Bonjour et toutes mes condoleances pour les familles des victimes.

Je voulais rapporter ici mon indignation face  ces actes de barbarie, mais aussi envers Facebook qui n'a pas hsit  faire un mailing pour inviter ses insrits de l'ile-de-France  aller sur leur site. 
 ::furax::  Je trouve cela proprement scandaleux qu'un gant de l'IT profite de l'horreur pour augmenter son traffic (et donc ses revenus)  ::furax::

----------


## Zirak

> Bonjour et toutes mes condoleances pour les familles des victimes.
> 
> Je voulais rapporter ici mon indignation face  ces actes de barbarie, mais aussi envers Facebook qui n'a pas hsit  faire un mailing pour inviter ses insrits de l'ile-de-France  aller sur leur site. 
>  Je trouve cela proprement scandaleux qu'un gant de l'IT profite de l'horreur pour augmenter son traffic (et donc ses revenus)



Oui enfin, ce n'tait pas une incitation  aller sur Facebook juste pour aller lire le murs de ses potes, mais pour signaler si on tait en scurit ou non (d'ailleurs tu n'tais pas oblig d'y aller toi-mme, tu pouvais tre signal comme tant en scurit par tes "amis" qui avaient eu de tes nouvelles).

On peut dire ce qu'on veut  propos de Facebook, mais ce petit system m'a permis de savoir plutt rapidement que mes amis taient sauf, et du coup, je n'ai eu qu' contacter ceux n'y allant plus ou n'ayant pas de compte.

Du coup, au lieu de me ronger les sangs tout le week-end, en 2/3h max j'ai su que mes proches et mes amis en IDF taient sauf.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je ne parlerai pas d'avantage des attentats de vendredi dernier, beaucoup l'on dj fait, et bien fait.

Mais, comment se fait-il que je ne sois pas surpris que le premier message de Deuche, sur ce post, soit une nerie ?  ::roll:: 

Franchement, Deuche, tu me donnes la gerbe !

----------


## Boubou2020

je n'ajoute pas de filtre tricolore a ma photo de profil facebook simplement car aucun option similaire n'est dissponible pour les amis libanais, pour les amis irakiens afghans, syriens... et tous ceux victimes du terrorisme 
les motions et les peines de certaines personnes sont slectives Certains cadavres valent mieux que d'autres 
Bizarrre

----------


## GPPro

> je n'ajoute pas de filtre tricolore a ma photo de profil facebook simplement car aucun option similaire n'est dissponible pour les amis libanais, pour les amis irakiens afghans, syriens... et tous ceux victimes du terrorisme 
> les motions et les peines de certaines personnes sont slectives Certains cadavres valent mieux que d'autres 
> Bizarrre


40 morts au Liban il y a quelques jours, zro motion. Double standard...

----------


## _skip

> Quelle bonne ide d'avoir ruin le pays totalement, et de l'avoir occup pendant des annes, donc en humiliant profondment les habitants,  et donc d'avoir crer de la haine dans ces populations. Pourquoi la France devrait elle payer pour rparer les conneries des USA ?


Parce que comme tu l'as identifi, la France, et plus gnralement l'Europe est dirige par des gens qui s'alignent systmatiquement sur les positions amricaines, alors mme que cela est contre leurs intrts. Tu peux le voir sur plein de sujets, comment se fait-il qu'on soutienne inconditionnellement Kiev, pourquoi ce stupide embargo contre la Russie accompagn de dnigrement systmatique de tout ce qu'ils font (Jo de Sotchi, frappes en Syrie qui semblent russir etc...), pourquoi vouloir "punir Bachar", pourquoi l'Irak etc... 
Pourquoi dnoncer l'Iran, prtendre vouloir combattre l'extrmisme religieux et lutter pour les droits de l'homme (et de la femme) tout en se prosternant devant des pays comme l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar qui sont sans cesse accuss d'tre des soutiens idologiques et financiers au Daesch? On veut pas d'intgrisme islamique, en mme temps on fait tomber tous ceux qui les combattent (voir la Lybie, les printemps Arabes etc...). 

En Europe, nous sommes juste des instruments au service de la politique amricaine. Tout est toujours habill en combat pour la justice et la dmocratie mais en vrit on fait notre part du sale boulot, on prend les coups  leur place, on dpense des milliards pour l'accueil des rfugis et au final on se fait cracher  la gueule  la fois par nos allis qui nous jettent un petit "nonosse" et nos ennemis qui rient  l'ide qu'une bande de suiveurs ose se prendre pour une grande puissance.

Un jour, la France et l'Europe devront se rveiller et clairement peser le pour et le contre de ce statut de vassal des USA.

----------


## Gunny

> je n'ajoute pas de filtre tricolore a ma photo de profil facebook simplement car aucun option similaire n'est dissponible pour les amis libanais, pour les amis irakiens afghans, syriens... et tous ceux victimes du terrorisme 
> les motions et les peines de certaines personnes sont slectives Certains cadavres valent mieux que d'autres 
> Bizarrre


Je connais personnellement des rfugis (notamment) syriens, palestiniens et ukrainiens qui vont  la mme cole que moi pour apprendre le danois. Donc des gens qui ont vraiment fui leur pays  cause de l'horreur. Et bien figure-toi qu'ils sont aussi tout choqus que tout le monde ici et samedi sur facebook c'tait concert de drapeaux franais, mme (et en fait surtout) chez eux. C'est presque comme s'ils comprenaient ce que a fait d'tre frapps gratuitement par le terrorisme et qu'ils prfrent la compassion aux jrmiades.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et donc tu fais quoi, tu interviens au sol ?


De toute manire, entre les troupes dployes en Afrique, et celles dployes ce week end dans Paris et plusieurs grandes villes, on ne doit plus avoir grand monde de disponible pour aller en Syrie ou en Irak. Puis vu l'tat de nos moyens de projection, de toute manire, a risque d'tre compliqu (vu qu'on doit louer nos avions gros porteurs...)

----------


## Invit

> Et voil l'alli n1 de Daesh, le genre de mec qui fait que leurs attentats atteignent leur but (qui n'est pas de juste tuer 140 personnes), mais de diviser le peuple franais, et de faire monter l'islamophobie...


C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'ils avaient un faux passeport Syrien : pour nous faire croire qu'ils sont arrivs par la Grce en mme temps que les migrants et faire accrotre leur rejet. 
Malheureusement pour nous, ils sont tous de nationalit franaise, ce qui laisse supposer qu'on a plutt affaire  une "meute de loups solitaires" (en gros une douzaine de Kouachi) qu' quelque chose de planifi depuis la Syrie.
http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...2_4355770.html

C'est un cercle vicieux : on tape sur les migrants et les musulmans => Daesh dit "regardez comme ils sont pas sympas avec vous, viendez chez nous" => ils y vont et reviennent faire des attentats en  France => on tape sur les migrants et les musulmans, etc.

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


Et toujours pas de rponse... Quel lche, quel couard, quel dgonfl ! Va falloir le supporter encore longtemps ?



> Envoy par deuche
> 
> 
> [...] la contre le terrorisme brandies par le gouvernement constituent une imposture qui en masque une autre, ...]
> 
> 
> En franais, deuche, en franais stp...

----------


## GPPro

> Et toujours pas de rponse... Quel lche, quel couard, quel dgonfl ! Va falloir le supporter encore longtemps ?


Ca te dirait pas de rgler tes problmes persos en PM ???

----------


## deuche

> je n'ajoute pas de filtre tricolore a ma photo de profil facebook simplement car aucun option similaire n'est dissponible pour les amis libanais, pour les amis irakiens afghans, syriens... et tous ceux victimes du terrorisme 
> les motions et les peines de certaines personnes sont slectives Certains cadavres valent mieux que d'autres 
> Bizarrre


Le terrorisme qui nous touche en France n'est en rien comparable  celui que peut vivre les Irakiens avec de 40  70 morts par jour.
Oui, par jour, il existe un site, une ONG je crois qui rcence le nombre de victimes. A aucun moment, les mdias nont relay linformation sur le fait que cette situation en Irak, nous puissions, avec les forces de lOtan en tre responsable. Et pourtant cest bien de cette responsabilit dont il sagit, cette mme responsabilit qui a pouss Tony Blair  prsenter ses excuses au peuple Irakien face  la monte de lEI et de lerreur dinterprtation face aux armes de destruction massive supposes dtenu par Sadam Hussein.

Et bien fort de cette rflexion, je me demande si Bachar el Assad ne serait pas mieux que lEI et je me demande mme si armer des groupes rebelles qui rejoignent lEI par la suite est une bonne ide ?

En fait, d'une faon plus gnrale, je me demande si nous ne sommes pas en train de payer 10 ans de politiques trangres catastrophique et si cela n'a pas t une trs grave erreur d'avoir rejoint l'Otan en 2007.

----------


## Gaulouis

La seul chose qui est vrai, c'est le dsarroi et la douleur des familles...

Mes condolances les plus attristes,

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> A aucun moment, les mdias nont relay linformation sur le fait que cette situation en Irak, nous puissions, avec les forces de lOtan en tre responsable.


Sans doute parce que la situation actuelle en Irak n'est pas due  la France ? On n'a pas fichu les pieds l bas quand Saddam a t destitu, jug et excut. On n'y est all que quand l'EI a conquis un bon tiers du pays et que les autorits locales ont demand de l'aide.

Aprs c'est sr que les bombardements de nos appareils ont fait de nous une cible. Mais est ce qu'on pouvait moralement ne rien faire ?




> Pour le reste, tant donn que je conseille le rapprochement avec la Chine et la Russie et que je me dissocie de l'UE et de l'Otan, j'envoie bouler les cranciers de la dette.


Quelle magnifique ide, se dissocier et envoyer bouler nos plus proches allis et accessoirement nos premiers partenaires commerciaux, et les gens  qui on doit de l'argent (histoire de bien se mettre a dos la communaut internationale). Tu en as d'autres des bonnes ides ?

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Ton message ne me plait pas trop. Je ne vois pas en quoi les musulmans devraient se justifier de quoique ce soit. 
> a veut dire quoi "Il est trs difficile de diffrencier le musulman terroriste du musulman authentique."
> 
> Si demain je prends les armes et que je fais un acte terroriste au nom de Jsus devra t-on dire : "Il est trs difficile de diffrencier le chrtien terroriste d'un chrtien authentique." tout en sachant que je pratiquant d'aucune religion en ralit ?
> 
> Il devra alors tre du devoir de tous les chrtiens de justifier les tenants de leur religion ?
> Il y aurait-il donc un doute ?


je n'ai pas connaissance de camp d'entrainement pour les soldats du dieu chrtien.

 ma connaissance la majorit des chrtiens de France on accept de mettre la lacit devant leur foi, et leur revendications sont non armes mme si elles sont dictes par leur religion, on l'a vu avec le mariage pour tous.

 ma connaissance l'islam met la religion avant toute chose, mme chez les modrs; s'ils prnent la tolrance, c'est au nom d'allah. s'ils se disent laques c'est au nom d'allah, ce qui est pour le moins curieux.

----------


## foetus

> donc demain mardi 17 novembre, on fusille un quartier sensible en reprsailles, on leur coupe l'lectricit, ou on envoie les rgiments de parachutistes en Belgique ?


Rasons Molenbeek et la jungle de Calais  ::whistle::  (et il y a des campements sur Paris qui peuvent passer inaperu, et a puera moins de par la mme occasion)

----------


## athlon64

::rose2::  ::rose2::  ::rose2:: Toutes mes condolances  aux victimes et proches de victimes de ce carnage. Je n'ose pas imaginer ce qu'ils ont vcu. ::rose2::  ::rose2::  ::rose2:: 

*"LEtat islamique cherche  dclencher la guerre civile et la division en France"* comme l'ont relev des analystes.
Il ne faut pas tomber dans leurs piges.

J'ai lu parfois qu'il fallait que les musulmans condamnent ces actes,  oui les responsables doivent clairement donner un signal fort. Mais souhaiter que les musulmans  aillent dfiler dans la rue
 pour dire "non" est  un pige selon moi, c'est ouvrir la voie au communautarisme et  la victimisation donc division.

Il faudrait au contraire que toute la population, des gens de toutes confessions, manifestent main dans la main contre cette barbarie, l les commanditaires de ces attaques auront les nerfs.
Je pense aussi que c'est une erreur stratgique de la part des mdias et des autorits de les appeler *"djihadistes"* , c'est encourager de plus en plus de dsquilibrs  se lancer dans cette voie.

En dernier lieu exiger des autorits qu'ils agissent srieusement dans l'intrt des Franais et qu'ils nous rendent des comptes. Dessiner des symboles de paix pendant 3 jours, faire des dclarations fracassantes  et retourner  des mesures politiques qui servent les marchants d'armes et les ptroliers, on a pas fini de pleurer...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Effectivement, je rintroduis le service national. Pour le financement, tant donn que beaucoup de comptences (ex: gestion du trafic arien et ferroviaire civils, protection civile, centres et coles de formation) passent  l'arme, une partie provient des transferts correspondants. Pour le reste, tant donn que je conseille le rapprochement avec la Chine et la Russie et que je me dissocie de l'UE et de l'Otan, j'envoie bouler les cranciers de la dette.


Ton budget restera en dsquilibre  moins de supprimer la loi VGE-Rothschild, et de ne pas payer le budget de l'UE, donc de quitter les traits europens, 
Rapprochement de la Chine donc pour trouver des devises, nous voila rabaiss du status de pantin des USA a celui de pantin de la Chine. Quelle consolation !

----------


## Mat.M

> Pourquoi il y  la guerre en France, et pas en Suisse ? Parce que les Suisses ils sont pas dirigs par un irresponsable assez fou et dangereux


avant de s'nerver et de faire preuve de manichisme on rflchit quelques minutes...
la Suisse n'est pas attaque tout simplement parce que, par le biais d'critures comptables donc de manire indirecte, elle dtient l'argent plac de tous le monde notamment des dictateurs et des organisations terroristes..
si tu veux commettre des attaques terroristes, tu as besoin de financement donc logiquement tu ne vas pas attaquer la banque qui dtient ton propre argent, non ?



> Rapprochement de la Chine donc pour trouver des devises, nous voila rabaiss du status de pantin des USA a celui de pantin de la Chine. Quelle consolation !


exact de toute faon le pantin des USA et de la Chine a commence  faire un bout de temps que c'est le cas tant donn qu'une bonne partie de l'conomie franaise et des entreprises sont aux mains des capitaux trangers...donc les profts gnrs par les entreprises made in France sont en grande partie aspirs par les investisseurs trangers.

----------


## G'Optimus

Toutes  mes Condolances au victimes .

----------


## Zirak

> Fais gaffe quand mme, le nez du troll commence  se voir l.


+1, la Core du Nord tait de trop l. ^^

----------


## Orgoff

Srieux les trolls sur ce thread sur ce sujet, alors que les corps sont encore chaud, vous avez honte de rien...

----------


## Paul TOTH

> je n'ajoute pas de filtre tricolore a ma photo de profil facebook simplement car aucun option similaire n'est dissponible pour les amis libanais, pour les amis irakiens afghans, syriens... et tous ceux victimes du terrorisme 
> les motions et les peines de certaines personnes sont slectives Certains cadavres valent mieux que d'autres 
> Bizarrre


non a n'a rien de bizarre, j'habite Paris, quand des attentas sont commis  Paris, je m'inquite de mes proches, mes amis, mes enfants, je suis concern directement.

je n'ai pas d'ami ni connaissance au Liban, en Irak, en Afghanistan. Quand des massacres sont perptrs l bas, c'est pour l'humanit que je m'inquite, mais l'humanit elle ne vas pas mourir demain,  elle ne vas couter un concert de rock ou boire un caf en terrasse, elle ne m'appelle pas pour me dire "a va tu n'as rien", et je ne cherche pas  la joindre pour savoir si elle tait reste tranquillement chez elle ou pas.

Donc oui mon profil Facebook est tricolore et "je suis Charlie", et je trouve cela lgitime. Et je suis certain qu' Beyrouth ils se sentent plus concerns par ce qu'il se passe chez eux que par le Bataclan, et c'est tout aussi normal.

Et je t'affirme sans problme que si je devais tenir le cadavre de mes enfants dans mes bras demain, a compterait infiniment plus que tous les morts de la terre.

----------


## GPPro

> non a n'a rien de bizarre, j'habite Paris, quand des attentas sont commis  Paris, je m'inquite de mes proches, mes amis, mes enfants, je suis concern directement.
> 
> je n'ai pas d'ami ni connaissance au Liban, en Irak, en Afghanistan. Quand des massacres sont perptrs l bas, c'est pour l'humanit que je m'inquite, mais l'humanit elle ne vas pas mourir demain,  elle ne vas couter un concert de rock ou boire un caf en terrasse, elle ne m'appelle pas pour me dire "a va tu n'as rien", et je ne cherche pas  la joindre pour savoir si elle tait reste tranquillement chez elle ou pas.
> 
> Donc oui mon profil Facebook est tricolore et "je suis Charlie", et je trouve cela lgitime. Et je suis certain qu' Beyrouth ils se sentent plus concerns par ce qu'il se passe chez eux que par le Bataclan, et c'est tout aussi normal.
> 
> Et je t'affirme sans problme que si je devais tenir le cadavre de mes enfants dans mes bras demain, a compterait infiniment plus que tous les morts de la terre.


Tu as videmment raison, mais ce qui me met quand mme mal  l'aise c'est la disproportion entre les ractions.

----------


## foetus

> Srieux les trolls sur ce thread sur ce sujet, alors que les corps sont encore chaud, vous avez honte de rien...


Pourtant leurs bombinettes portables ne provoquent pas d'incendie.

Le nalphalm tait plus marrant: a brule et a colle   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen:: .
Tu as vu les images rcentes de la petite fille du Vietnam de la fameuse photo qui vit maintenant au Canada il me semble

----------


## deuche

> Et je t'affirme sans problme que si je devais tenir le cadavre de mes enfants dans mes bras demain, a compterait infiniment plus que tous les morts de la terre.


C'est horrible ce que tu dis. 
Mais c'est vrai.

Enlves cela tout de suite de ton esprit.

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


Et il blablate, et il blablate...

Mais il oublie (ou fait semblant d'oublier)



> Envoy par deuche
> 
> 
> [...] la contre le terrorisme brandies par le gouvernement constituent une imposture qui en masque une autre, ...]
> 
> 
> En franais, deuche, en franais stp...

----------


## el_slapper

> je n'ai pas connaissance de camp d'entrainement pour les soldats du dieu chrtien.
> (.../...)


Tu est fort mal inform, j'en ai peur. Sans doute parce que eux ne nous tapent pas dessus, il est plus difficile de les remarquer. Mais ils sont tout aussi dangereux.

----------


## fcharton2

> Tu est fort mal inform, j'en ai peur. Sans doute parce que eux ne nous tapent pas dessus, il est plus difficile de les remarquer. Mais ils sont tout aussi dangereux.


Peut-tre, mais il est difficile de se sentir concerns, ici, maintenant, par ces fous de dieu l. Les autres, ben, on les a un peu sous le nez. 

Qu'on le veuille ou non, il y a un lien entre ces attentats et l'islam. Les musulmans ne se trompent pas, qui expliquaient,  raison, ds vendredi que ce n'tait pas l'islam. Tant qu'on refusera de nommer les choses, et de tenter de les comprendre autrement qu'en terme de "oui mais vous", on continuera  s'enfoncer, et on fera le lit de tous les bas du front de passage.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour



> malgr que je suis contre le terrorisme quelque soit son source 
>  mais vous devrez aussi penser au personne qui sont entrain dtre tuer du faon journalier avec les avion de guerre francais en syrie
>  Qui a donner le droit a la france pour intervenir en syrie pour tuer des millier des personnes en disant que c'est la guerre compte contre Daech
>  Qui donner le droit a la france pour tuer des personne en mali , lybie et d'autre paye


Ces propos siderants de nos amis voisins tunisiens et marocains ne m'etonnent pas !!!
Ils versent dans l'amalgame...Il n'est pas permis de repondre  un amalgame par un autre amalgame .
Les valeurs humaines religieuses ou laiques ne le permettent pas ....
Et je sais de quoi je parle pour l'avoir vecu qutodiennement pendant 10 ans :la terreur aveugle,les crimes quotidiens en masse d'innocents civils pour les prendre en otage par la peur...
Il n'y a aucune commune mesure entre le massacre AVEUGLE de civils innocents et la conduite de l'ETAT FRANCAIS  fut-elle  reprehensible !!!
Qu'ils s'attaquent aux  porte-avion de gaulle,aux representations francaises de l'etat (ambassades ,consulats,casernes etrangeres)....mais pas  de malheureux innocents regroupes dans un bar ou un dancing  qui n'ont rien  voir dans ce que font les politiciens et l'etat....

Ce genre  de crime ne fera que les discrediter un peu plus aupres des francais et du monde entier !!!
Les francais musulmans doivent prendre leur plus grande vis--vis de ces criminels, les denoncer et les remettre aux autorites quand ils en ont connaissance...
En algerie ,cela me rappelle un amalgame en son temps: qui tue qui ?

Faut-il que nos voisins en arrivent  des decimations   grande echelle pour leur dessiller les yeux !!!

Quand  la conduite de l'etat francais,si on veut l'inflechir il faut s'adresser aux citoyens de bonne  
volonte qui ne manquent pas dans ce pays...!!!

----------


## BenoitM

> non a n'a rien de bizarre, j'habite Paris, quand des attentas sont commis  Paris, je m'inquite de mes proches, mes amis, mes enfants, je suis concern directement.
> 
> je n'ai pas d'ami ni connaissance au Liban, en Irak, en Afghanistan. Quand des massacres sont perptrs l bas, c'est pour l'humanit que je m'inquite, mais l'humanit elle ne vas pas mourir demain,  elle ne vas couter un concert de rock ou boire un caf en terrasse, elle ne m'appelle pas pour me dire "a va tu n'as rien", et je ne cherche pas  la joindre pour savoir si elle tait reste tranquillement chez elle ou pas.
> 
> Donc oui mon profil Facebook est tricolore et "je suis Charlie", et je trouve cela lgitime. Et je suis certain qu' Beyrouth ils se sentent plus concerns par ce qu'il se passe chez eux que par le Bataclan, et c'est tout aussi normal.
> 
> Et je t'affirme sans problme que si je devais tenir le cadavre de mes enfants dans mes bras demain, a compterait infiniment plus que tous les morts de la terre.


Il y a aussi que le Liban est assez coutumier des attentats et des "demi" guerre civile et que ca t'tonne personne d'y voir des attentats.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Tu est fort mal inform, j'en ai peur. Sans doute parce que eux ne nous tapent pas dessus, il est plus difficile de les remarquer. Mais ils sont tout aussi dangereux.


ok tu as trouv un groupuscule arm qui se revendique du dieu chrtien. Mme si, selon l'ONU, cette rbellion a tu plus de 100 000 personnes depuis 1987 en Afrique centrale et a enlev plus de 60 000 enfants, le "tout aussi dangereux" me semble un peu lger si tu veux les comparer  Daesh...

d'autre part Les Etats-Unis offrent 5 millions de dollars pour la capture de son chef et fondateur Joseph Kony...

http://www.lemonde.fr/afrique/articl...0414_3212.html

Face  Daesh voici ce que je trouve :

Un millier de religieux musulmans indiens ont lanc une fatwa condamnant les actions du groupe jihadiste Daesh. Ils dnoncent des actes "non-islamiques".
http://www.directmatin.fr/monde/2015...e-daesh-710536

La lettre de 120 savants musulmans contre le terrorisme de Daesh
http://www.zamanfrance.fr/article/le...esh-12371.html

Et  chaque fois c'est un argumentaire religieux, on n'a bien rflchi, on a bien tout relu et c'est sur, ils ne respectent pas la parole d'allah...cela me dsole.

----------


## hotcryx

Mes condolances...

Des malheureux il y en a partout.
N'allez pas dans la direction qu'on vous impose "je suis charlie, pray for paris...".
Vos politiciens et ceux des pays toils sont des militaires, des business men.
A qui profite le crime?
Surement pas au pauvre juif, arabe, noir... du coin.

Ne tombez pas dans le racisme, dans la haine, dans la peur...

Peace, que Dieu vous garde et vous ouvre les yeux avec douceur.

----------


## _skip

> Qu'on le veuille ou non, il y a un lien entre ces attentats et l'islam. Les musulmans ne se trompent pas, qui expliquaient,  raison, ds vendredi que ce n'tait pas l'islam. Tant qu'on refusera de nommer les choses, et de tenter de les comprendre autrement qu'en terme de "oui mais vous", on continuera  s'enfoncer, et on fera le lit de tous les bas du front de passage.


Ca c'est une question intressante... Est-ce que c'est tre malhonnte et haineux de penser qu'il y a quand mme un lien ou dans ce cas faut-il se jeter un bidon d'eau sale  la figure et chasser sans tarder cette ide nausabonde de son esprit  ::aie:: ?  Je pense que la question est trop obsurcie par des idologues, les rductions ad hitlerum et les enjeux lectoraux pour qu'on puisse mme envisager de la poser.

Ici aussi, on a eu une raction de musulmans qui interviews  la radio disent qu'ils condamnent ces attentats et qui nous refont le point sur les amalgames dont ils seront victimes, la stigmatisation, faire le jeu de l'extrme droite etc.... Et tous disent invariablement que a n'a rien  voir avec l'Islam. Pourtant une personne qui se fait sauter avec une ceinture d'explosifs c'est bien qu'il voit a comme un devoir et peut tre une "promotion" dans le sens o a le rapproche de son dieu.
Dire que des criminels ou voleurs qui commettent des mfaits dans le but de se payer de belles bagnoles et des iphones n'ont rien  voir avec l'Islam, a je veux bien l'entendre mais que penser de gens qui peuvent mener une opration de ce genre au nom de quelque chose et conclure par le sacrifice de leur vie? Ce n'est pas trs matrialiste comme finalit, il dit y avoir une conviction trs forte derrire non? 
Je suis d'accord pour qu'on discute d'interprtation errone, de mauvaise comprhension des textes, d'endoctrinement, de manipulation. Ok c'est complexe, je suis pas thologien, mais dire que a n'a aucun lien ni aucun rapport avec l'Islam? Dire que ce sont des fondamentalistes, n'est-ce pas dj admettre, mme malgr soi, qu'il y a un rapport?

----------


## Zirak

> Dire que ce sont des fondamentalistes, n'est-ce pas dj admettre, mme malgr soi, qu'il y a un rapport?


Bah vu que dans le Coran c'est crit noir sur blanc qu'il ne faut pas tuer, moi perso, mme en creusant beaucoup, j'ai du mal  le faire le rapport...

Pour moi, ceux qui explosent, ce sont justes de gens faibles psychologiquement et/ou intellectuellement, qui sont manipuls par des gens qui eux profitent du ct matriel (les jeunes femmes esclaves, l'argent des divers financement, la position de pouvoir, etc etc).

Pour moi ce ne sont mme pas des extrmistes ou des fondamentalistes justement, car si ils voulaient vraiment pousser le truc  l'extrme bah ils seraient bloqus ds le dpart dans leur "extermination des infidles" car ils n'ont pas le droit de tuer.

D'ailleurs beaucoup de musulmans le disent eux-mmes, en gnral ils ne disent pas "extrmistes", mais que ce ne sont pas des musulmans du tout.

Ce sont des gens qui prennent l'excuse de l'Islam pour perptrer leurs crimes, et certains sont peut-tre mme rellement croyants  la base, mais  Daech, ils pourraient faire exactement la mme chose en se rclament chrtiens ou boudhistes, puisqu'ils ne respectent pas les prceptes de "leur" religion...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Par THOH
> Et  chaque fois c'est un argumentaire religieux, on n'a bien rflchi, on a bien tout relu et c'est sur, ils ne respectent pas la parole d'allah...cela me dsole.


Ce sont l des associations religieuses qui representent des citoyens croyants de ces divers pays ...
*Le fait que l'argumentaire soit religieux reponds  l'AMALGAME RELIGIEUX des criminels du mvt TERRORISTE DAESH comme il convient de le qualifier sans ambiguite....*
Ils veulent dire simplement que ces terroristes de DAESH ne sont pas musulmans au sens religieux ,meme si leur mvt se reclame de l'islam...

Hitler ,Mussolini aussi invitaient des chretiens  se debarrasser des juifs ,cela ne veut pas dire qu'ils etaient de bons chretiens ...
Ils etaient meme l'anti-these du christianisme...
*Prendre en otage  la societe* tel est le but  de ces criminels par la RELIGION,par la PEUR,par tous les moyens imaginables ...
Il ne faut pas s'y tromper....!!!

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Ca c'est une question intressante... Est-ce que c'est tre malhonnte et haineux de penser qu'il y a quand mme un lien ou dans ce cas faut-il se jeter un bidon d'eau sale  la figure et chasser sans tarder cette ide nausabonde de son esprit ?  Je pense que la question est trop obsurcie par des idologues, les rductions ad hitlerum et les enjeux lectoraux pour qu'on puisse mme envisager de la poser.
> 
> Ici aussi, on a eu une raction de musulmans qui interviews  la radio disent qu'ils condamnent ces attentats et qui nous refont le point sur les amalgames dont ils seront victimes, la stigmatisation, faire le jeu de l'extrme droite etc.... Et tous disent invariablement que a n'a rien  voir avec l'Islam. Pourtant une personne qui se fait sauter avec une ceinture d'explosifs c'est bien qu'il voit a comme un devoir et peut tre une "promotion" dans le sens o a le rapproche de son dieu.
> Dire que des criminels ou voleurs qui commettent des mfaits dans le but de se payer de belles bagnoles et des iphones n'ont rien  voir avec l'Islam, a je veux bien l'entendre mais que penser de gens qui peuvent mener une opration de ce genre au nom de quelque chose et conclure par le sacrifice de leur vie? Ce n'est pas trs matrialiste comme finalit, il dit y avoir une conviction trs forte derrire non? 
> Je suis d'accord pour qu'on discute d'interprtation errone, de mauvaise comprhension des textes, d'endoctrinement, de manipulation. Ok c'est complexe, je suis pas thologien, mais dire que a n'a aucun lien ni aucun rapport avec l'Islam? Dire que ce sont des fondamentalistes, n'est-ce pas dj admettre, mme malgr soi, qu'il y a un rapport?


le nazisme te montre que des atrocits peuvent tre commises sans le support d'une religion. Donc l'Islam n'est pas responsable en soit...tout comme aucune arme n'a jamais tu personne, c'est toujours celui qui l'utilise qui tue.

----------


## benjani13

> Un millier de religieux musulmans indiens ont lanc une fatwa condamnant les actions du groupe jihadiste Daesh. Ils dnoncent des actes "non-islamiques".
> http://www.directmatin.fr/monde/2015...e-daesh-710536
> 
> La lettre de 120 savants musulmans contre le terrorisme de Daesh
> http://www.zamanfrance.fr/article/le...esh-12371.html
> 
> Et  chaque fois c'est un argumentaire religieux, on n'a bien rflchi, on a bien tout relu et c'est sur, ils ne respectent pas la parole d'allah...cela me dsole.


Perso a me gonfle ces dbats religieux pour dire que l'islam ne pousse pas au terrorisme. La plupart des gens qui entrent dans ces dbats sont de bonne foi, mais pour moi faire ce dbat c'est se faire entrainer par les fanatiques dans un jeu sans fin. Comme rcemment j'entendais certains commentateur expliquait avec coeur que non il n'y a pas de "race blanche", etc, je pense qu'il ne faut pas nourrir ces dbats strile. Tout comme je ne pense pas qu'il y ait besoin de dbat ni d'arguments pour trouver que le racisme est une ineptie, il n'y a pas non plus besoin de trouver d'argument pour prouver que ce que font ces fanatiques est d'une monstruosit totale et est inacceptable.

J'ai aussi du mal avec tous les gens qui ont post des messages du type "Ce n'est pas mon Islam" avant mme de rendre hommages aux morts. Comme si la dfense de leur religion importait plus que ces innocents massacrs.

Concernant le dbat sur le fait que les attentats dans le monde aujourd'hui sont principalement li  l'islam, mon opinion est que ce n'est qu'une question d'poque. Hier c'tait les chrtiens fanatiques, aujourd'hui les musulmans fanatiques, et demain ce seront les fanatiques d'une autre religion. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un problme d'une religion prcise (outre que sur une priode donne), mais que c'est bien le problme de la religion en gnrale qui est pose.

Pour illustrer ce dernier propos avec humour, je suis tomb hier sur ce superbe dessin:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour moi, ceux qui explosent, ce sont justes de gens faibles psychologiquement et/ou intellectuellement, qui sont manipuls par des gens qui eux profitent du ct matriel


Ouais, peut-tre, mais ils ont des cours...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Perso a me gonfle ces dbats religieux pour dire que l'islam ne pousse pas au terrorisme. La plupart des gens qui entrent dans ces dbats sont de bonne *foies*


Ae ! La foi, le foie, des fois, la ville de Foix ! 
Souvenez-vous simplement : "Il tait une marchande de foie, qui se dit, ma foi, c'est bien la premire fois que je vends du foie dans la ville de Foix" !

----------


## foetus

> Ae ! La foi, le foie, des fois, la ville de Foix ! 
> Souvenez-vous simplement : "Il tait une marchande de foie, qui se dit, ma foi, c'est bien la premire fois que je vends du foie dans la ville de Foix" !


Si de bon foie ... pour encaisser les balles  ::?:   ::?: 

D'autant plus qu'ils avaient des balles plus grosses que celles des militaires et leurs FAMAS (5 versus 6)

Parce que le plus dur ce n'est pas [forcment] le nombre de morts, mais le nombre de blesss: 325 dont 99 dans un tat extrme (soit grosse perte de sang soit en tat de choc profond)


"Scnes de guerre", "sidration" : les mdecins des urgences racontent

----------


## Saverok

> Concernant le dbat sur le fait que les attentats dans le monde aujourd'hui sont principalement li  l'islam, mon opinion est que ce n'est qu'une question d'poque. Hier c'tait les chrtiens fanatiques, aujourd'hui les musulmans fanatiques, et demain ce seront les fanatiques d'une autre religion. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un problme d'une religion prcise (outre que sur une priode donne), mais que c'est bien le problme de la religion en gnrale qui est pose.


Qu'en est il des massacres aux USA o sans aucune revendication religieuse quelle quelle soit, des gens s'arment et font un carton dans un campus ou une glise ?
Plus que la religion, je pense qu'il faut se poser la question lien entre la violence et la nature humaine.

----------


## BenoitM

> J'ai aussi du mal avec tous les gens qui ont post des messages du type "Ce n'est pas mon Islam" avant mme de rendre hommages aux morts. Comme si la dfense de leur religion importait plus que ces innocents massacrs.


Le gros problme c'est que c'est souvent l'islam de personne mais c'est pourtant celui prch dans beaucoup de mosque.
Je serai pour l'argument ce n'est pas l'islam quand les imams intolrants seront jeter hors des mosques

----------


## benjani13

> Qu'en est il des massacres aux USA o sans aucune revendication religieuse quelle quelle soit, des gens s'arment et font un carton dans un campus ou une glise ?
> Plus que la religion, je pense qu'il faut se poser la question lien entre la violence et la nature humaine.


Oula je n'ai pas dit que la violence tait la chasse garde de la religion. Des mouvements violents il y en a eu pour bien d'autres causes que la religion.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour



> Ok c'est complexe, je suis pas thologien, mais dire que a n'a aucun lien ni aucun rapport avec l'Islam? Dire que ce sont des fondamentalistes, n'est-ce pas dj admettre, mme malgr soi, qu'il y a un rapport?


Le rapport existe,mais ce n'est pas le rapport  la religion (l'islam en l'occurence)..
La  religion est simplement un outil devoye pour atteindre un autre objectif "politique"(si tant est qu'on peut le qualifier ainsi): le soi-disant et utopique etat islamique qui n'as jamais existe qu'en reve depuis que l'islam existe ...
L ou le bat blesse c'est les moyens reprehensibles (terreur,crimes etc..),indamissibles utilises par ce groupe de criminels....
Que ce groupe soit criminel ,vient des moyens utilises pour atteindre sa folle utopie ,et non de la religion...
Quant  la manipulation cela s'appelle :propagande pour recruter des adherents en abusant de leur bonne foi  , menaces et  chantages ,argent  ,tout y pass et je dirais rien de nouveau sous le soleil....!!!

----------


## fcharton2

> Je suis d'accord pour qu'on discute d'interprtation errone, de mauvaise comprhension des textes, d'endoctrinement, de manipulation. Ok c'est complexe, je suis pas thologien, mais dire que a n'a aucun lien ni aucun rapport avec l'Islam? Dire que ce sont des fondamentalistes, n'est-ce pas dj admettre, mme malgr soi, qu'il y a un rapport?


Il y a un rapport parce que ces gens se rclament de l'islam, que beaucoup d'entre eux frquentent assidment la mosque. Il y en a aussi un parce qu'une majorit de non musulmans font ce rapport...




> Bah vu que dans le Coran c'est crit noir sur blanc qu'il ne faut pas tuer, moi perso, mme en creusant beaucoup, j'ai du mal  le faire le rapport...


En mme temps, en Janvier, quand les journalistes de Charlie se sont fait tuer, on a entendu un certain nombre de gens, pas toujours fanatiques, expliquer que c'tait "mrit". Par ailleurs, et sans tre un exgte, il me semble que Mahomet a t chef militaire, et  ce titre a tu des gens. Ce n'tait pas un musulman? Et il me semble que certaines dispositions de la charia prvoient la peine de mort pour certains crimes, ce ne sont pas des musulmans? 

Srieusement, toutes les religions ont un prcepte qui dit "tu ne tueras point". C'est un principe gnral, mais la ralit est toujours plus complique. En fait, ce que dit ce principe, c'est "tu ne tueras pas sans raison", et c'est bien ce "sans raison" qui pose problme (et qui fait la diffrence entre un musulman modr et un fondamentaliste). 

L'explication "ce ne sont pas des musulmans, car ce n'est pas l'islam", c'est un peu du pharisasme. Ce qui ressort de toutes les enqutes (de Merah,  Charlie,  celle en cours), c'est que le parcours de tous ces jeunes s'est fait  l'intrieur d'une communaut prcise, et que leur radicalisation a eu lieu dans un contexte religieux (frquentation d'imams, assiduit  la mosque). Et le problme se pose d'autant plus douloureusement que vu de l'extrieur, les musulmans ont souvent donn l'impression de "faire bloc", en refusant de condamner le salafisme ou de faire le mnage chez eux. Je crois que les discours victimaires et communautaires ont eu un rle trs ngatif.

Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que les musulmans modrs, en refusant de se sentir concerns, se sont un peu mis dans la situation actuelle. 




> J'ai aussi du mal avec tous les gens qui ont post des messages du type "Ce n'est pas mon Islam" avant mme de rendre hommages aux morts. Comme si la dfense de leur religion importait plus que ces innocents massacrs.


Tout comme le discours : c'est nous les vraies victimes qu'on avait entendu en Janvier, terriblement dplac.




> Concernant le dbat sur le fait que les attentats dans le monde aujourd'hui sont principalement li  l'islam, mon opinion est que ce n'est qu'une question d'poque.


Certainement, mais nous avons le malheur, ou la chance, de vivre  l'poque actuelle, o le problme vient du fondamentalisme islamique, et pas trop bouddhiste ou protestant... Et ce fondamentalisme pose des problmes particuliers, qui ne seraient probablement pas les mmes si c'taient des cathos. En ce sens, dire que c'est "toutes les religions", ou que "comme a pourrait tre une autre religion, ce n'est pas l'islam", revient  noyer le poisson.

Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que les musulmans doivent tre au cur de la solution, en s'impliquant, en clarifiant ces choses qui leurs semblent apparemment des vidences. C'est un peu ce que demandait Boutih ce matin. S'ils ne le font pas, les choses s'envenimeront et se retourneront contre eux.

Francois

----------


## Zirak

> Le gros problme c'est que c'est souvent l'islam de personne mais c'est pourtant celui prch dans *beaucoup* de mosque.
> Je serai pour l'argument ce n'est pas l'islam quand les imams intolrants seront jeter hors des mosques


Tu as frquent beaucoup (voir la totalit) de(s) mosque(s) pour pouvoir affirmer cela je suppose ?

Sinon, c'est juste une phrase haineuse de plus...


Tout ceux qui pointent l'Islam du doigt, ou les musulmans, en disant "ils devraient faire ceci ou cela..." mais pourquoi ils devraient faire quelque chose spcifiquement eux ? 

On est *tous* citoyens franais, on est *tous* blesss par ces vnements, et l'on doit *tous* montrer qu'on restera souds et qu'on ne rentrera pas dans le jeu de Daech.

En voulant que telle ou telle communaut se justifie plus qu'une autre, ou prenne plus parole qu'une autre, vous ne faites que renforcer ce communautarisme, et donc vous ne faites que faire avancer Daech.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> En voulant que telle ou telle communaut se justifie plus qu'une autre, ou prenne plus parole qu'une autre, vous ne faites que renforcer ce communautarisme, et donc vous ne faites que faire avancer Daech.


j'aime bien son intervention
https://www.facebook.com/samia.orose...0898745111023/

----------


## hotcryx

"Aimez-vous les uns, les autres comme je vous ai aim"
"Tu aimeras ton prochain comme toi-mme"
"Allez et apprenez ce que signifie, je prends plaisir  la misricorde et non au sacrifice car je ne suis pas venu appeler des justes mais des pcheurs"
"Tu ne rendras le mal pour le mal..."
...

Ecartez-vous de ces phrases et votre vision deviendra de plus en plus sombre...
C'est exactement ce que fait le systme et les politiques.

----------


## foetus

> Tout ceux qui pointent l'Islam du doigt, ou les musulmans, en disant "ils devraient faire ceci ou cela..." mais pourquoi ils devraient faire quelque chose spcifiquement eux ? 
> 
> On est *tous* citoyens franais, on est *tous* blesss par ces vnements, et l'on doit *tous* montrer qu'on restera souds et qu'on ne rentrera pas dans le jeu de Daech.


Peut-tre parce que leurs coutumes, habillements et morale (le rle de la femme, les prires, manger hallah (bon il y a les juifs aussi), se couper le bout de la saucisse, ...) sont trs visibles dans un pays cens tre lac.

Et en plus, il nous colle la pression, notamment pour construire plus de mosques.

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu as frquent beaucoup (voir la totalit) de(s) mosque(s) pour pouvoir affirmer cela je suppose ?
> 
> Sinon, c'est juste une phrase haineuse de plus...
> 
> 
> Tout ceux qui pointent l'Islam du doigt, ou les musulmans, en disant "ils devraient faire ceci ou cela..." mais pourquoi ils devraient faire quelque chose spcifiquement eux ? 
> 
> On est *tous* citoyens franais, on est *tous* blesss par ces vnements, et l'on doit *tous* montrer qu'on restera souds et qu'on ne rentrera pas dans le jeu de Daech.
> 
> En voulant que telle ou telle communaut se justifie plus qu'une autre, ou prenne plus parole qu'une autre, vous ne faites que renforcer ce communautarisme, et donc vous ne faites que faire avancer Daech.


Euh non, mais :
C'est le collectif musulmans de France qui dit avoir signal une centaines dImams radicaux aux service Franais
C'est la Belgique qui a renvoyer certains Imams pour prche radicaux.
Certains musulmans aussi le pensent
C'est pas moi qui justifie les lois en Arabie saoudite au nom d'un Islam.
Et puis les gentils bombes entre Chiite et Sunnite je ne pense pas que ca vient de nul part

ps: Je vois pas en quoi dnonc les mauvaises herbes seraient une mauvaise chose, quand il y a des homophobes, des fachos, des cathos extrmistes ca ne pose problme  personne de les clous aux piloris

----------


## benjani13

> Tout ceux qui pointent l'Islam du doigt, ou les musulmans, en disant "ils devraient faire ceci ou cela..." mais pourquoi ils devraient faire quelque chose spcifiquement eux ? 
> 
> On est *tous* citoyens franais, on est *tous* blesss par ces vnements, et l'on doit *tous* montrer qu'on restera souds et qu'on ne rentrera pas dans le jeu de Daech.
> 
> En voulant que telle ou telle communaut se justifie plus qu'une autre, ou prenne plus parole qu'une autre, vous ne faites que renforcer ce communautarisme, et donc vous ne faites que faire avancer Daech.


Perso je m'en fou des prises de paroles, je ne pense pas que les musulmans aient ni plus ni moins  dire que les autres. Cependant, il faut tre pragmatique, si effectivement il y a des discours dviant dans certaines mosques, qui de mieux placer que les personnes frquentant ces mosque pour le dnoncer et faire changer ce discours?

----------


## souviron34

> Ces propos siderants de nos amis voisins tunisiens et marocains ne m'etonnent pas !!!
> ...
> Il n'y a aucune commune mesure entre le massacre AVEUGLE de civils innocents et la conduite de l'ETAT FRANCAIS  fut-elle  reprehensible !!!


 ::D: 
A part ton intervention et 2 ou 3 posts, ce fil me fait gerber....


La majeure partie est juste lamentable...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu essaies de dtourner la discussion sur la torture mais ce n'est pas la caractristique principale de ce camp. Sa caractristique principale c'est la dtention arbitraire sans charge ni jugement ce qui est trs exactement ce que tu proposes.
> 
> Parce qu'il n'y a rien de plus  faire que ce qui est dj en place. Tu l'as dit toi mme, la surveillance systmatique de toutes personnes fiches S n'est matriellement pas possible.
> 
> Sombrer dans la dmagogie ne sert  rien, un peu de tenue.


- les gens dans ce camps  Cuba ne le sont pas pour rien mais pour appartenance avec un groupe terroriste. Mais comme on les a class "combattants" illgaux, ils ne bnficient pas du status de prisonniers de guerre. Ils sont donc hors droit, point n4 de mon post prcdent.
- donc internons les, quitte  leur mettre un bracelet lectronique le temps de juger de leur dangerosit.
- donc s'tonner de ce qu'une personne condamne 8 fois n'ait jamais t incarcre, alors qu'elle a t officiellement signale comme radicale, c'est de la dmagogie ? 
D'ailleurs  mon avis, cela n'a pas t dit par hasard par l'intrieur et cela vise clairement la justice.

Honntement, j'espre que tu pourras soutenir ce discours du "je m'en lave les mains" au lendemain du prochain attentat. Mais je crains que ce ne soit difficile.

----------


## Zirak

> Peut-tre parce que leurs coutumes, habillements et morale (le rle de la femme, les prires, manger hallah (bon il y a les juifs aussi), se couper le bout de la saucisse, ...) sont trs visibles dans un pays cens tre lac.


Car quand tu croise un mec dans la rue, tu sais dire s'il mange halla*L* ou si il est circoncit ? S'il est musulman pratiquant et qu'il fait effectivement la prire ? Ou comment vit sa femme ?

Chapeau ! 

J'ai la barbe du coup je suis un islamiste ?





> Et en plus, il nous colle la pression, notamment pour construire plus de mosques.


Moi j'ai aucune pression...

Quant au fait de vouloir plus de mosque, bah je suis dsol, on se rclame d'un pays dans lequel existe la libert de culte, tre libre de suivre le culte que tu veux, c'est bien, mais si tu n'as pas de lieu de culte, c'est plus difficile...

C'est comme si tu divisais le nombre d'glise en France par 4 ou 5 et que tu disais aux cathos "bon bah vous avez le droit d'tre cathos par contre si il n'y a pas d'glise prs de chez vous pour faire tout faire votre tintouin religieux, et que du coup, selon votre religion, cela signifie aller en enfer, tant pis pour vous !"

La France possde la plus grosse communaut musulmane d'Europe, donc soit on assume d'tre un pays lac avec une libert de culte, et donc on essai de fournir  chacun les moyens d'exercer son culte comme il faut. Soit on avoue enfin ouvertement qu'on est toujours un pays catho et que la libert de culte s'arrtent aux cultes chrtiens...





> ps: Je vois pas en quoi dnonc les mauvaises herbes seraient une mauvaise chose, quand il y a des homophobes, des fachos, des cathos extrmistes ca ne pose problme  personne de les clous aux piloris


Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas dnoncer les mauvaises graines, mais que de dire que ce genre d'individus se trouvent dans BEAUCOUP de mosques, ce qui laisse sous -entendre "la majorit", c'est compltement faux.

Tu aurais dit dans "quelques" mosques cela ne m'aurait pas choqu. On dit toujours que chaque mot  une signification prcise, et qu'il faut donc employer les bons, je voulais juste souligner le fait que ta phrase laissait plus sous-entendre que ce que tu as peut-tre voulu dire.  :;):

----------


## Mingolito

Je trouve a dommage que ce dbat finisse en dbat sur les religions, parce que a ne vous avancera  rien. Il y  en France des millions de musulmans qui sont en France, dont une majorit de franais, qui travaillent, qui payent leur impts, qui contribuent  la socit, et qui n'ont jamais fait le moindre mal  qui que ce soit et qui souffrent peut tre mme encore plus que d'autres de cette situation car ils vont se retrouver pour cible  tord. Rappelons que les musulmans et les imams se sont dplacs pour rendre hommage aux victimes et condamner ces actes.

Les catholiques n'ont pas de leons de bonne conduite  donner aux musulmans, rappelons :
- Le massacre des populations civiles (gnocide) des pays nordiques avec des morts civiles par millions pour ceux qui ont refus la conversion au catholicisme, et ce par le "bon" roi Charlemagne... Le catholicisme  t impos en Europe du nord par la force et sous peine de mort.
- L'inquisition, avec des centaines de milliers de civils innocents torturs puis bruls vifs.
- Le massacres de civils et d'enfants par les croiss en orient.
- La conqute gratuite et inutile de l'gypte par Napolon bonaparte ce qui  cr de nombreux morts cot Egyptien, et tout a pour rien.
- Le massacre de 3 millions de protestants par les catholiques en France
- Pour la petit histoire, des tentatives d'assassinats de la reine d'Angleterre Elisabeth lanc par le pape de l'poque, oui je dis bien par le pape en personne.... Le reprsentant de jsus sur terre qui est un assassin, quelle belle pub...
- ...

Vous pouvez tre un meurtrier et vous affubler d'une tiquette de catholique ou de musulman et tre une personne de bien et tre athe. Donc discourir  l'infini des chrtiens versus musulmans, c'est de l'obscurantisme mdival, et cela ne vous mnera  rien.

Si on en est arriv la aujourd'hui c'est pour des raisons *politiques*. Si les USA et les europens n'tait pas aller foutre la merde dans ces pays : occuper ces pays, massacrer ces gens, les ruiner, les humilier, voler leurs terres, les emprisonner  tord, ... ces gens seraient chez eux bien tranquillement en paix. Le prsident  voulu la guerre il  eu la guerre, c'est son choix, c'est lui le responsable, maintenant c'est la population chrtienne, musulmane, athe ou autres qui va payer pour les nouvelles croisades du prsident.

----------


## MABROUKI

> BenoitM
> Je serai pour l'argument ce n'est pas l'islam quand les imams intolrants seront jeter hors des mosques


Chez moi les "massallas" ,simple lieu de priere qu'erigent les faux imams faisant l'apologie ouverte ou voilee du terrorisme  ont ete -tenez-vous bien- rasees  au bulldozer ....simplemnt  
Et les pretendus imams envoyes se faire cuire la peau au Sahara dans un camp isole ou fuir ne pouvait que se traduire par la mort certaine .
Rendons grace au Sahara ,et  dieu de nous avoir pourvu en tout  !!!
L'eau salee et chaude leur servait d'apero et 50 degres centigrade leur permettaient de mediter amplement sur leur propaganda criminelle....
Les marais du bagne de Cayenne(s'il existe encore sinon il faut le rehabiliter)  seraient un moyen idoine pour y envoyer toute cette faune...
Au demeurant je suis fort etonne qu'une Republique Laique tolere cette anarchie religieuse en France ,et les seules mosques et lieux de priere doivent etre legalement autorises et les imams soigneusemnt designes avec l'aval du ministere charge du culte ( defaut l'aval de Mr Cazeneuve qui doit regenter cette foire d'empoigne)...

----------


## benjani13

> La France possde la plus grosse communaut musulmane d'Europe, donc soit on assume d'tre un pays lac avec une libert de culte, et donc on essai de fournir  chacun les moyens d'exercer son culte comme il faut. Soit on avoue enfin ouvertement qu'on est toujours un pays catho et que la libert de culte s'arrtent aux cultes chrtiens...


Le constat est juste. En revanche, est-ce qu'il ne serait pas tant de ne plus construire d'glise, de mosque, de temple, mais plutt des "centres religieux" cogr par les diffrents responsable de cultes? Ne serait-ce pas  la fois un pas vers la lacit (lieu moins tape  l'oeil), le vivre ensemble (si les communauts religieuses se ctoyaient et apprenais  se connaitre il y aurait surement moins de heurts), la clart (notamment des financements) et le respects des croyants (leur donner un lieu satisfaisant)?
Juste une ide qui me traverse l'esprit.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les catholiques n'ont pas de leons de bonne conduite  donner aux musulmans, rappelons :
> - Le massacre des populations civiles (gnocide) des pays nordiques avec des morts civiles par millions pour ceux qui ont refus la conversion au catholicisme, et ce par le "bon" roi Charlemagne... Le catholicisme  t impos en Europe du nord par la force et sous peine de mort.
> - L'inquisition, avec des centaines de milliers de civils innocents torturs puis bruls vifs.
> - Le massacres de civils et d'enfants par les croiss en orient.


Ca serait pas mal de nous mettre des sources avec ton chiffrage...




> - La conqute gratuite et inutile de l'gypte par Napolon bonaparte ce qui  cr de nombreux morts cot Egyptien, et tout a pour rien.


Surtout qu'il tait anticlrical, donc comme guerre au nom de Dieu, on a vu plus crdible.




> - Pour la petit histoire, des tentatives d'assassinats de la reine d'Angleterre Elisabeth lanc par le pape de l'poque, oui je dis bien par le pape en personne.... Le reprsentant de jsus sur terre qui est un assassin, quelle belle pub...


Source ?




> Donc discourir  l'infini des chrtiens versus musulman, c'est de l'obscurantisme mdival, et cela ne vous mnera  rien.


Le souci, l, c'est que c'est pas nous qui nous revendiquons d'une guerre sainte au nom de notre dieu (ouais, avec une minuscule, parce que s'il existait vraiment, il arrterait de glander  la Bourboule)




> Si on en est arriv la aujourd'hui c'est pour des raisons *politiques*. Si les USA et les europens n'tait pas aller foutre la merde dans ces pays : occuper ces pays, massacrer ces gens, les ruiner, les humilier, voler leurs terres, les emprisonner  tord, ... ces gens seraient chez eux bien tranquillement en paix.


Oui, c'est politique, mtin de religion pour contrler les masses. Oui, les occidentaux et la Russie ont bien mis le bazar l bas (et a date), les derniers en date tant les USA avec l'Irak. Cela dit, "bien tranquille chez eux", a reste  voir, vu le merdier que c'est entre les chiites et les sunnites... plus le fait qu'on ne peut pas dire que ce sont les rgions les plus riches du monde (niveau ressources agricoles, en eau potable et en minerais... reste le ptrole ici ou l)

----------


## Marco46

> - donc s'tonner de ce qu'une personne condamne 8 fois n'ait jamais t incarcre, alors qu'elle a t officiellement signale comme radicale, c'est de la dmagogie ? 
> D'ailleurs  mon avis, cela n'a pas t dit par hasard par l'intrieur et cela vise clairement la justice.


Les condamnations portent sur des dlits de droit commun antrieures  sa radicalisation. Donc on parle d'un dlinquant, comme il en existe des dizaines voire des centaines de milliers, qui n'a pas t incarcr, comme cela arrive couramment pour des dizaines de milliers de dlinquants.

Bref, c'est mlanger les choux et les carottes et travestir la vrit factuelle pour faire passer un message idologique aux gens, il s'agit donc bien stricto censu de dmagogie. (les dlinquants des banlieues doivent tre emprisonns car ils deviennent des terroristes)

Quel rapport de cause  effet entre la dlinquance et la radicalisation d'une personne ?

Depuis quand la radicalisation politique ou religieuse est-il un crime en France ? Je ne porte aucun jugement je demande juste, ca devrait peut tre le devenir mais ce n'est pas le cas actuellement et ce n'est pas le sujet. Dans ces conditions, si la loi ne permet pas lemprisonnement pour radicalisme (et la constitution certainement pas non plus) *comment est-il possible en tant sain d'esprit de demander des comptes  la justice sur ce sujet* ? Depuis quand les juges votent les lois ?

Bref, tu es dans l'irrationalit la plus complte.




> Honntement, j'espre que tu pourras soutenir ce discours du "je m'en lave les mains" au lendemain du prochain attentat. Mais je crains que ce ne soit difficile.


Je ne m'en lave pas les mains du tout sinon je ne prendrais pas la peine de te rpondre. Simplement parfois on se demande si certains d'entre vous se relisent et rflchissent avant d'appuyer sur le bouton "Envoyer la rponse".

----------


## foetus

> Car quand tu croise un mec dans la rue, tu sais dire s'il mange halla*L* ou si il est circoncit ? S'il est musulman pratiquant et qu'il fait effectivement la prire ? Ou comment vit sa femme ?
> 
> Chapeau ! 
> 
> J'ai la barbe du coup je suis un islamiste ?


Bravo tu es magique  ::mrgreen:: : j'ai donn 4 exemples, dont 3 qui sont dans le cadre prive ... et devine quels exemples tu as pris?

Pour les prires, il y a une histoire de prire de rue. Par contre je ne sais si c'est spcifique aux musulmans.

----------


## Mingolito

> Ca serait pas mal de nous mettre des sources avec ton chiffrage...



J'ai donn des faits historiques, tu as toutes les sources que tu veux sur internet.

videment  l'cole on t'apprends que Charlemagne est un gentil roi, Bonaparte un gentil empereur (c'est pourtant lui qui  rtablis l'esclavage), et autres fadaises d'auto congratulation, mais la vrit est bien plus moche que ce qu'on veux faire croire aux petits enfants naifs...

----------


## Zirak

> Le constat est juste. En revanche, est-ce qu'il ne serait pas tant de ne plus construire d'glise, de mosque, de temple, mais plutt des "centres religieux" cogr par les diffrents responsable de cultes? Ne serait-ce pas  la fois un pas vers la lacit (lieu moins tape  l'oeil), le vivre ensemble (si les communauts religieuses se ctoyaient et apprenais  se connaitre il y aurait surement moins de heurts), la clart (notamment des financements) et le respects des croyants (leur donner un lieu satisfaisant)?
> Juste une ide qui me traverse l'esprit.


Ah bah aprs peu importe le "comment" (perso je suis athe donc je m'enfou un peu  ::D: ), ce que je veux dire c'est que pour moi, ce n'est pas "choquant" que des gens rclament la construction d'un lieu pour exercer leur culte. 

Aprs oui, il n'y a pas forcment besoin d'avoir une mosque tous les 10m non plus, mais l'on devrait prvoir 1 lieu de culte tous les X habitants "pratiquant" ce culte (un peu comme on fait avec certains types de services ou de magasins), et ce, pour les diffrents cultes reconnus, ds qu'ils atteignent un certain nombre de pratiquants dans une mme commune.

Enfin pour moi voil, si un jour l'Islam devient la religion la plus reprsente en France (peut-tre mme que c'est dj le cas ?), cela ne me choquerait pas d'avoir plus de mosques que d'glises, aprs tout, une belle mosque, c'est tout aussi joli qu'une belle glise ou qu'une cathdrale, et je les visiterais de la mme faon (oui je suis athe, donc moi je visite les lieux de culte en touriste  ::D: ).

----------


## GPPro

> Oui, c'est politique, mtin de religion pour contrler les masses. Oui, les occidentaux et la Russie ont bien mis le bazar l bas (et a date), les derniers en date tant les USA avec l'Irak. Cela dit, "bien tranquille chez eux", a reste  voir, vu le merdier que c'est entre les chiites et les sunnites... plus le fait qu'on ne peut pas dire que ce sont les rgions les plus riches du monde (niveau ressources agricoles, en eau potable et en minerais... reste le ptrole ici ou l)


Non, le dernier exemple en date c'est l'occident en Syrie. Attend, la Syrie ??? Pourquoi a fait tilt par rapport aux vnements de ce WE ? (non pas que le bordel en Irak ne soit pas li non plus, note bien)

----------


## AoCannaille

> La France possde la plus grosse communaut musulmane d'Europe, donc soit on assume d'tre un pays lac avec une libert de culte, et donc on essai de fournir  chacun les moyens d'exercer son culte comme il faut.


Non, non et non. Tu prend la lacit au sens Russe du terme : L'tat soutient toutes les religions. La lacit Franaise garanti n'en soutenir AUCUNE. Pas de prtre / imam pays par l'Etat, pas d'intervention de responsable religieux dans les dcisions politiques.

Au mme titre que l'Etat franais ne construit pas d'glise, il ne construit pas de mosque, un point c'est tout. C'est  chaque culte de faire ses propres lieux de culte.

 cot de chez moi une mosque se construit (a prend du temps) et est entirement finance par les dons des fidles pour la partie "cultuelle" de la mosque. Ils ont eu le bon got d'y intgrer une salle communale et une bibliothque qui elles reoivent des subventions "culturelle". Ils ont pay leur terrain  la mairie au tarif en vigueur dans la commune. Et la seule influence de l'Etat sur la mosque est au final son aspect extrieur car devant respecter, comme n'importe quel batiment, le code de l'urbanisme.

donc NON, on ne "fourni (pas)  chacun les moyens d'exercer son culte comme il faut". Sinon je cre ma religion et pour satisfaire mon culte comme il faut, il me faut une salle de 100m avec 5 connexions fibre pour faire des lan avec mes potes  fidles que j'appellerais "mes fils" pendant qu'ils m'appelleront "mon pre".

La lacit ce n'est pas "fournir  chacun les moyens d'exercer son culte", mais plutt l'inverse : garantir que l'Etat ne fournira aucun moyen contre exertion  du culte (Interdire les permis de construire, proposer des tarifs indcents au m etc...)

----------


## Zirak

> Bravo tu es magique : j'ai donn 4 exemples, dont 3 qui sont dans le cadre prive ... et devine quels exemples tu as pris?


Tes 4 exemples :

rle de la *femme*
nutrition *hallal*
*prire*
*circoncision*

ma rponse :




> Car quand tu croise un mec dans la rue, tu sais dire s'il mange *hallaL* ou si il est *circoncit* ? S'il est musulman pratiquant et qu'il fait effectivement la *prire* ? Ou comment vit *sa femme* ?


Je ne vois pas o je n'ai repris que 3 exemples sur 4 ? 





> Pour les prires, il y a une histoire de prire de rue. Par contre je ne sais si c'est spcifique aux musulmans.


Aucune ide, je ne connais pas suffisamment les diffrentes religions pour savoir cela.

Quant aux prires de rues, seul un musulman pratiquant (ayant lu le Coran si possible) pourra te dire ce qu'il en est vraiment, car entre les on-dit, les clichs, et autres, idem, je ne m'y connais pas assez sur ce point.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> J'ai donn des faits historiques, tu as toutes les sources que tu veux sur internet.
> 
> videment  l'cole on t'apprends que Charlemagne est un gentil roi, Bonaparte un gentil empereur (c'est pourtant lui qui  rtablis l'esclavage), et autres fadaises d'auto congratulation, mais la vrit est bien plus moche que ce qu'on veux faire croire aux petits enfants naifs...


C'est toi qui cite ces faits, c'est  toi d'en apporter la preuve ou une source... On apprend a  l'cole, pourtant.

Accessoirement, je sais pas o t'es all  l'cole, mais moi on ne m'a jamais appris que Charlemagne ou Napolon taient des bisounours. Faut tre sacrment con pour croire que des conqurants sont des "gentils", surtout ceux l.

Au passage : 




> Par la loi du 20 mai 1802 (30 floral an X), le Premier Consul Napolon Bonaparte ne restaure pas l'esclavage, ni  la Guyane, ni  Guadeloupe, ni  Saint Domingue, puisque l'abolition y est dj (difficilement) applique, mais, le maintient partout o la loi du 4 fvrier 1794, n'a pas encore t administre ( cause de l'opposition locale aux Mascareignes : La Runion, l'le de France - Maurice - et Rodrigues, mais aussi,  La Martinique, Tobago, Saint Martin et Sainte Lucie, les rcemment restitues  la France par l'Angleterre, avec le trait d'Amiens du 25 mars 1802).


C'est sur Wikipedia. Et puisqu'on parle d'abolition, renseigne toi sur les conditions dans lesquelles les anciens esclaves ont t "embauchs" et entretenus par leurs anciens maitres.

----------


## Ecva233

> ....
> Les catholiques n'ont pas de leons de bonne conduite  donner aux musulmans, rappelons :
> ...
> - La conqute gratuite et inutile de l'gypte par Napolon bonaparte ce qui  cr de nombreux morts cot Egyptien, et tout a pour rien.
> ....


L je voudrais bien que vous m'expliquiez le rapport entre la conqute de l'Egypte par le gnral Bonaparte et le catholicisme. La conqute de l'Egypte par Bonaparte avait entre autre pour objectif, de couper la route des Indes  la Grande Bretagne, et surtout le Directoire voulait loigner un gnral qui commenait  devenir populaire.

Il me semble de plus, qu'il s'est convertit  l'islam, par pur besoin politique, car la religion n'tait pour lui que l'un des instruments ncessaires et incontournables de la politique.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Quant aux prires de rues, seul un musulman pratiquant (ayant lu le Coran si possible) pourra te dire ce qu'il en est vraiment, car entre les on-dit, les clichs, et autres, idem, je ne m'y connais pas assez sur ce point.


Les prires de rues n'tait dues qu'uniquement au manque de place dans les mosques autour pour prier (en gnral une affluence inhabituelles dues  des ftes prcises) et les problmes caus ne sont que praticaux-pratique de la part des mairies : Plan de circulation, scurit etc... 
Le Coran n'a rien  voir l dedans. Juste une problme d'infrastructure. Ils ne se mettent pas en scne ou quoi que ce soit, ils veulent juste prier, et  lintrieur tant qu'a faire.

----------


## lper

> A part ton intervention et 2 ou 3 posts, ce fil me fait gerber....
> 
> 
> La majeure partie est juste lamentable...


Entirement d'accord, a reflte juste ce qu'est une partie de notre monde...

----------


## Zirak

> La lacit ce n'est pas "fournir  chacun les moyens d'exercer son culte", mais plutt l'inverse : garantir que l'Etat ne fournira aucun moyen contre exertion  du culte (Interdire les permis de construire, proposer des tarifs indcents au m etc...)


A vrai dire, mme si effectivement mes propos pouvaient prter  confusion, c'est bien dans ce sens la que je l'entendais. 

Je doute qu'aujourd'hui, (et pas seulement  cause des vnements de ce week-end), une demande de permis de construire pour une mosque soit accueillie et accepte avec beaucoup d'enthousiasme...




> Au mme titre que l'Etat franais ne construit pas d'glise, il ne construit pas de mosque, un point c'est tout. C'est  chaque culte de faire ses propres lieux de culte.


Oui enfin la dessus par contre, c'est facile  dire car la sparation de l'glise et de l'Etat a eu lieu alors qu'on avait dj une glise par village pratiquement. Mais  l'poque la plupart ont t construite par le ou les seigneurs du coins, et certaines par l'Etat de l'poque, ce ne sont pas les gueux qui se sont cotiss pour construire des glises...  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tout ceux qui pointent l'Islam du doigt, ou les musulmans, en disant "ils devraient faire ceci ou cela..." mais pourquoi ils devraient faire quelque chose spcifiquement eux ? 
> 
> On est *tous* citoyens franais, on est *tous* blesss par ces vnements, et l'on doit *tous* montrer qu'on restera souds et qu'on ne rentrera pas dans le jeu de Daech.
> 
> En voulant que telle ou telle communaut se justifie plus qu'une autre, ou prenne plus parole qu'une autre, vous ne faites que renforcer ce communautarisme, et donc vous ne faites que faire avancer Daech.


Tu as raison sur pas mal de chose, sauf que tu oublies l'Histoire. Regardes un peu notre pays, la France. Vas te promener dans les villages de nos rgions. Si, pendant ces voyages tu vois plus d'glises (souvent trs anciennes) que de mosques, tu auras une partie de la rponse.
La France a un pass chrtien de profession catholique. Qu'il y ait des musulmans en France, en grand nombre, c'est rcent. Les us et coutumes franaises ne sont pas d'origines musulmanes, nos traditions ne sont pas musulmanes. Bref, la France est un pays catholique.

Certes, la rvolution a fait de la France un pays laque, mais il n'empche que cela reste un pays catholique. La Rpublique Franaise octroie  chacun le libre choix religieux. Donc, l'islam a sa place en France, au mme titre que le catholicisme ou le bouddhisme ou ce que tu voudras, mais, car il y a un mais, notre histoire, notre pass, nos traditions, nos coutumes sont d'origines catholique, et quand un drame comme celui qui vient de frapper notre pays survient, qu'il est revendiqu par des musulmans (pour le moins des personnes se dclarant musulmanes), il me parait normal que les pratiquants de cette religion soient mis en accusation par le reste de la communaut.Q

Quand, en janvier, des musulmans franais dclaraient "c'est normal" en parlant de ce qui s'tait pass  Charly Hebdo, on est en droit de se poser des questions sur une religion somme toute rcemment implante dans notre pays. 

L'islam n'est pas arriv en France parce que des franais se sont convertis, mais parce que des musulmans trangers sont venus s'installer en France, et ont import leur religion. 

Ne sommes nous pas en droit de nous questionner vis  vis d'une religion qui a dbarqu dans notre pays, nous imposant ses coutumes, ses croyances, ses principes, nous rclamant l'galit, l'acceptation, mais dont certains membres commettent des actes barbares sur notre sol, tuant des innocents sans raison, autre que "Notre Dieu est Grand" ! Alors, oui, on nous explique que ce n'est pas le "vrai" islam. Que l'islam est une religion de paix et de tolrance. 
Mais, quand des musulmans, croyants, vivant en France, avec la nationalit franaise ou pas (ce n'est pas la question) ne condamne pas les meurtres de Charly Hebdo, parce que ces derniers avaient insult leur prophte, alors il est quand mme justifier de se poser la question : "Et l ! Vous condamnez ou pas ?"

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bref, c'est mlanger les choux et les carottes et travestir la vrit factuelle pour faire passer un message idologique aux gens, il s'agit donc bien stricto census de dmagogie. (les dlinquants des banlieues doivent tre emprisonns car ils deviennent des terroristes)


Ca, c'est vous qui le dites et si vous en tes  ce genre de raccourci, je vous plaint. Cela ne me surprend pas car depuis samedi, vous me faites un procs d'intention.

----------


## deuche

Vous n'avez pas l'impression qu'il y a quelque chose qui cloche dans notre Rpublique pour que des Franais aient pu agir de la sorte ?
J'ai du mal  voir au bout de 7 pages l'autocritique qui pourraient tre la ntre.
Et si notre Rpublique avait enfant ces monstres par notre indiffrence ou en donnant du crdit  celui qui voulait nettoyer au karcher les banlieues par exemple ?

Je me souviens, en 1999, 2000, j'tais en formation dans les quartiers nord de Marseille. On entend ce qui ressemble  des coups de feu. C'en tait.
Quelques minutes plus tard une ribambelle de gamins et tous les quartiers, au moins 200 personnes qui s'agitent dans la rue dans tous les sens. Impossible de comprendre ce qu'il se passe. Ca gueulait dans tous les sens. Ctait une meute qui dfilait sous mes yeux.
Le problme cest quil y avait plein de gamins en ge daller  lcole primaire qui tait dans la rue ? Que faisaient-ils l ? Que sont-ils devenus aujourdhui ?

Je me souviens, trop curieux, daller voir un peu comment ctait et d'aller l-bas en prtextant chercher un bout de chichon. Jtais en survetement et jai tout de suite tait repr. Un gamin de quatre ou cinq ans maximum tenait dans sa main un norme flingue quil tentait de lever vers moi.

Je me souviens encore de son regard pleins dinterrogations est-ce que cest bien ou pas et quensuite trois mecs sortis de nulle part me tombent dessus. -       Tu veux quoi ? T'as la gueule d'un flic.
-	Non, je veux juste du shit. 

Sans doute la seule rponse valable pour ne pas avoir dennuis. Je nen ai pas eu.
Je nai pas renouvel lexprience. 
Cependant je ne serai pas surpris dapprendre que ce mme qui pointait son flingue vers moi puisse avoir le potentiel de devenir un de ces terroristes kamikaze.

Linculture est sans doute un terreau extrmement favorable  toute forme de radicalisation.

Lducation est la meilleure rponse que lon puisse apporter et si jtais ministre de lducation je commencerai par regarder si oui ou non tout le monde va bien  lcole.

----------


## Mingolito

> L je voudrais bien que vous m'expliquiez le rapport entre la conqute de l'Egypte par le gnral Bonaparte et le catholicisme. La conqute de l'Egypte par Bonaparte avait entre autre pour objectif, de couper la route des Indes  la Grande Bretagne, et surtout le Directoire voulait loigner un gnral qui commenait  devenir populaire.


Donc pour loigner un gnral on l'autorise  aller massacrer des musulmans innocents ? C'est dire le peu de cas qu'on fait de ces populations.
Oui cet exemple n'est pas  ranger dans la catgorie "mauvaises actions du pape" mais dans la catgorie "de quel droit le gouvernement de la France de l'poque est all envoyer une arme pour faire la guerre dans ce pays ?" L'histoire simplement se rpte, l'agresseur c'est la France dans ce cas de figure, et sur le sujet qui nous importe c'est aussi le cas.

----------


## Zirak

> "Et l ! Vous condamnez ou pas ?"


Et en gnral, la rponse est oui, et alors, tu es plus avanc pour autant ? 

Cela ramne les morts ? 

Cela aide  capturer les mecs en fuite ?

Cela fait disparaitre le terrorisme d'un coup ?


Nan le seul truc qui reste, une fois que tu as pos ta question, c'est ta suspicion envers les musulmans (car bon, comment peux-tu savoir si ils sont sincres ou pas hein, ils pourraient te dire oui juste pour te faire plaisir), et le fait, pour les musulmans d'tre pris  parti, et considrs comme des citoyens "diffrents" "  part", etc etc...


Oui tu peux te poser la question, mais la poser, apporte plus de mal que de bien, mais bon, ce n'est que mon avis.

----------


## Mingolito

> Je me souviens, en 1999, 2000, j'tais en formation dans les quartiers nord de Marseille. On entend ce qui ressemble  des coups de feu.


Encore une fois l'histoire se rpte. Tu as entendu parler de la "prohibition" ? Al Capone ? Les rglements de comptes  l'arme automatique en plein Chicago ?
Tu lgalise la vente de cannabis, problme rsolu. En plus tu taxes, tu rcoltes plus d'impts, tu aura 50% en moins de couts  en procs et en emprisonnements, et tu utilises l'argent rcolt des taxes pour la prvention contre toutes les drogues, y compris les "drogues lgales" comme l'alcool et le tabac qui sont prouves tre 10 fois pires que le cannabis.

----------


## deuche

Mon propos ne visait pas du tout la lgalisation ou non du cannabis mais plutt le fait que des enfants ne puissent pas tre  l'cole ou avoir un flingue dans la main  l'age de 4 ou 5 ans.

----------


## BenoitM

> Vous n'avez pas l'impression qu'il y a quelque chose qui cloche dans notre Rpublique pour que des Franais aient pu agir de la sorte ?


Je crois que c'est la faute  l'UE

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Donc pour loigner un gnral on l'autorise  aller massacrer des musulmans innocents ? C'est dire le peu de cas qu'on fait de ces populations.
> Oui cet exemple n'est pas  ranger dans la catgorie "mauvaises actions du pape" mais dans la catgorie "de quel droit le gouvernement de la France de l'poque est all envoyer une arme pour faire la guerre dans ce pays ?" L'histoire simplement se rpte, l'agresseur c'est la France dans ce cas de figure, et sur le sujet qui nous importe c'est aussi le cas.


C'est marrant, quand on te lit, Bonaparte est all en Egypte massacrer des millions dgyptiens (ha pardon, des musulmans... visiblement c'est plus important de signaler leur religion que leur patrie... Surtout quand en face on a un gnral et des troupes qui n'ont rien  cirer de la religion du mec d'en face) sans dfense  coups de baillonette... Et juste a, et non pas pour couper des routes commerciales pour mettre leurs ennemis dans la panade. a t'arrive de te renseigner avant d'crire ?

----------


## _skip

> Donc pour loigner un gnral on l'autorise  aller massacrer des musulmans innocents ? C'est dire le peu de cas qu'on fait de ces populations.
> Oui cet exemple n'est pas  ranger dans la catgorie "mauvaises actions du pape" mais dans la catgorie "de quel droit le gouvernement de la France de l'poque est all envoyer une arme pour faire la guerre dans ce pays ?" L'histoire simplement se rpte, l'agresseur c'est la France dans ce cas de figure, et sur le sujet qui nous importe c'est aussi le cas.


Je comprends pas trop tes interventions depuis un moment  ::aie:: . 
Tu es l en train de dire "Oh mais les chrtiens ils ont fait a! puis a!". Je vois pas trop ce que t'essaies de justifier de cette faon l mais il me semble que l'on ne considre pas que tu hrites de la responsabilit de crimes commis par tes anctres ou mme tes parents, en principe. Ce dont on parle ici s'est pass dernirement, et on doit le juger avec le regard d'aujourd'hui. Je ne vois pas en quoi les guerres napoloniennes (exemple fort mal choisi comme cela a t expliqu par une autre personne) devrait ter toute lgitimit aux chrtiens (ou autres) de se poser la question sur la communaut musulmane, la radicalisation et l'Islam en France de faon gnrale.

----------


## deuche

> Je crois que c'est la faute  l'UE


Est-il normal que le premier communiqu du ministre de l'interieur est une demande d'aide  l'Union Europenne pour mettre en place un fichier qui a dj t demand  la suite des attentats de Charlie Hebdo et pour laquelle la commission ne semble pas favorable ?

O puis-je avoir la position et les mesures officielles de la France a la suite de ce drame ?
Est-ce que la France peut prendre ses propres dcisions sans devoir demander son autorisation  qui que ce soit pour mener ses affaires internes ?

(si vous avez des doutes ou envies de mettre -1, allez donc sur le site du minstre de l'intrieur pour voir si c'est vrai ou pas.)

----------


## Ecva233

> C'est marrant, quand on te lit, Bonaparte est all en Egypte massacrer des millions dgyptiens (ha pardon, des musulmans... visiblement c'est plus important de signaler leur religion que leur patrie... Surtout quand en face on a un gnral et des troupes qui n'ont rien  cirer de la religion du mec d'en face) sans dfense  coups de baillonette... Et juste a, et non pas pour couper des routes commerciales pour mettre leurs ennemis dans la panade. a t'arrive de te renseigner avant d'crire ?


Moi je laisse tomber la discussion, avec des gens qui tordent la ralit historique pour l'adapter  leurs propos. Cela ne reprsente aucun intert.

Je lui fait remarquer qu'il n'existe pas de corrlation entre Bonaparte et les diffrents massacres perptrs par les Chrtiens. Donc il trouve un autre faux fuyant.

----------


## Mingolito

> Mon propos ne visait pas du tout la lgalisation ou non du cannabis mais plutt le fait que des enfants ne puissent pas tre  l'cole ou avoir un flingue dans la main  l'age de 4 ou 5 ans.


Aller  l'cole pourquoi faire et se retrouver chmeur Bac+8 alors que tu peu gagner 10 000 Eu par mois  vendre du cannabis ?
Il faut travailler sur les causes, pas sur les consquences...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Est-ce que la France peut prendre ses propres dcisions sans devoir demander son autorisation  qui que ce soit pour mener ses affaires internes ?


Je pense que l'ide de cette demande est plus une mise en commun facilite des infos des diffrents services de police et de renseignements des pays europens. a faciliterait ptet un peu la surveillance des personnes  risque.

----------


## Zirak

> O puis-je avoir la position et les mesures officielles de la France a la suite de ce drame ?
> Est-ce que la France peut prendre ses propres dcisions sans devoir demander son autorisation  qui que ce soit pour mener ses affaires internes ?


Bah si tu suis un peu les actualits, tu devrais tre au courant niveau position et mesures officielles...

Entre l'tat d'urgence sur tout le pays, le retour du contrle aux frontires, des perquisitions chez des gens surveills, etc. etc. Il y a quand mme des choses qui commencent  tre mises en place contrairement aux vnements de janvier, et a sans demander  l'UE.

----------


## Mingolito

> Je comprends pas trop tes interventions depuis un moment . 
> Tu es l en train de dire "Oh mais les chrtiens ils ont fait a! puis a!". Je vois pas trop ce que t'essaies de justifier de cette faon l mais il me semble que l'on ne considre pas que tu hrites de la responsabilit de crimes commis par tes anctres ou mme tes parents, en principe. Ce dont on parle ici s'est pass dernirement, et on doit le juger avec le regard d'aujourd'hui. Je ne vois pas en quoi les guerres napoloniennes (exemple fort mal choisi comme cela a t expliqu par une autre personne) devrait ter toute lgitimit aux chrtiens (ou autres) de se poser la question sur la communaut musulmane, la radicalisation et l'Islam en France de faon gnrale.


Met toi  la place des populations locales, une arme compose de chrtiens quips de fusils et de cannons va massacrer une arme musulmanes quipe de sabres.
C'est glorieux a ? 
Tu crois que  un moment donn il y  pas un effet de ras le bol ? Puisque avant il y eu les croiss je le rappelle, et aprs la colonisation, et encore aprs le conflit Isralo arabe.
Donc c'est des agressions de l'occident, encore et encore.




> Moi je laisse tomber la discussion, avec des gens qui tordent la ralit historique pour l'adapter  leurs propos. Cela ne reprsente aucun intert.
> Je lui fait remarquer qu'il n'existe pas de corrlation entre Bonaparte et les diffrents massacres perptrs par les Chrtiens. Donc il trouve un autre faux fuyant.


C'est un fait bien connu que l'arme de bonaparte tait constitu de bouddhistes c'est a ?
Et Bonaparte  t couronn empereur dans une mosque ?

Bon allez si a te fait plaisir : "les franais et les chrtiens sont des sains et tous les musulmans des vilains mchants, et c'est bien de faire de nouvelles croisades de temps en temps pour aller massacrer des musulmans", c'est bon tu peu aller relire tes pifs gadgets et autres mickeys parade...

----------


## Ecva233

> Met toi  la place des populations locales, une arme compose de chrtiens quips de fusils et de cannons va massacrer une arme musulmanes quipe de sabres.
> C'est glorieux a ? 
> Tu crois que  un moment donn il y  pas un effet de ras le bol ? Puisque avant il y eu les croiss je le rappelle, et aprs la colonisation, et encore aprs le conflit Israelo arabe.
> Donc c'est des agressions de l'occident, encore et encore.


Et a : 
Au XVIe sicle, sous le rgne de Soliman le Magnifique, les armes ottomanes parviennent jusqu Vienne en 1529 et 1532, dont elles font le sige en vain. Cette avance marque la limite de lexpansion de l'Empire en Occident (Source Wikipdia). 

L'anne 1517 marque un tournant dans l'histoire confessionnelle de l'empire : le sultan Yavuz Sultan Selim choisit le sunnisme comme religion officielle. (au cas ou)

Ce sont de gentils sunnites qui sont venus avec des fleurs dans la main un chichon et des pin's peace and love... 

Putain Audiard tu me manques ...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Met toi  la place des populations locales, une arme compose de chrtiens quips de fusils et de cannons va massacrer une arme musulmanes quipe de sabres.
> C'est glorieux a ? 
> Tu crois que  un moment donn il y  pas un effet de ras le bol ? Puisque avant il y eu les croiss je le rappelle, et aprs la colonisation, et encore aprs le conflit Isralo arabe.
> Donc c'est des agressions de l'occident, encore et encore.
> 
> C'est un fait bien connu que l'arme de bonaparte tait constitu de bouddhistes c'est a ?
> Et Bonaparte  t couronn empereur dans une mosque ?
> 
> Bon allez si a te fait plaisir : "les franais et les chrtiens sont des sains et tous les musulmans des vilains mchants, et 'est bien de faire de nouvelle croisades de temps en temps pour aller massacrer des musulmans", c'es bon tu peu aller relire tes mickeys parade...


Mais punaise, renseigne toi avant de sortir des btises plus grosses que toi...

Edit : t'es un troll, en fait, c'est a ? (vu le pseudo...)

----------


## RyzenOC

> Met toi  la place des populations locales, une arme compose de chrtiens quips de fusils et de cannons va massacrer une arme musulmanes quipe de sabres.
> C'est glorieux a ? 
> Tu crois que  un moment donn il y  pas un effet de ras le bol ? Puisque avant il y eu les croiss je le rappelle, et aprs la colonisation, et encore aprs le conflit Israelo arabe.
> Donc c'est des agressions de l'occident, encore et encore.


L'invasion de L'Hispanie par les sarrasins, l'invasion de l'empire byzantin par les turcs, le sige de Vienne par les turcs...etc
"Donc c'est des agressions de l'orient, encore et encore."

On peut remonter jusqu' l'antiquit comme ca et s'a n'as aucun intrt/rapport avec le contexte actuel. Et je n'ai pas parl du gnocide armnien...
Sa n'a d'ailleurs aucun rapport avec Daech.

Al Qaida, Nosra et Daesh sont des groupes diffrents.


Daech, en tant quorganisation, a t cre en Irak en 2004. Cest en Syrie que leffectif Daech est passe de 5200  7000 lments en 2012 dont une bonne partie venues dailleurs principalement dEurope, alors quelle en compte aujourdhui plus de 35 000 combattants.

----------


## deuche

> Bah si tu suis un peu les actualits, tu devrais tre au courant niveau position et mesures officielles...
> 
> Entre l'tat d'urgence sur tout le pays, le retour du contrle aux frontires, des perquisitions chez des gens surveills, etc. etc. Il y a quand mme des choses qui commencent  tre mises en place contrairement aux vnements de janvier, et a sans demander  l'UE.


Il y a effectivement tout ce qu'on entends  la radio et il y a les mesures prises officiellement sur le site du ministre. Mais je vois que l'ordre des choses a t chang sur le site et que ce que tu dis est maintenant visible sur le site du ministre et j'ai l'impression que le premier lien que j'avais mis a t enlev.

----------


## hdgetnet

si Dieu existe rellement, je ne serai pas dveloppeur.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> (si vous avez des doutes ou envies de mettre -1, allez donc sur le site du minstre de l'intrieur pour voir si c'est vrai ou pas.)


Pas de doutes, mais pour le -1, pas de problmes...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ecva233

> C'est un fait bien connu que l'arme de bonaparte tait constitu de bouddhistes c'est a ?
> Et Bonaparte  t couronn empereur dans une mosque ?
> 
> Bon allez si a te fait plaisir : "les franais et les chrtiens sont des sains et tous les musulmans des vilains mchants, et c'est bien de faire de nouvelles croisades de temps en temps pour aller massacrer des musulmans", c'est bon tu peu aller relire tes pifs gadgets et autres mickeys parade...


Les armes de la rvolution, ont tus sans distinction de race de couleur et de religion (la preuve ils ont tir sur des Espagnols catholiques, des autrichiens catholiques, des anglais protestants, des russes orthodoxes, des Mamelouks sunnites ...)

Napolon 1er a t couronn  Notre Dame de Paris, dans une cathdrale effectivement. Par contre tous les autres empereurs avant lui avaient t couronn par le Pape, car Empereur de droit divin. Hors Napolon 1er s'est couronn lui-mme, relguant le Pape a un tat de spectateur. Tout un symbole.

Je retourne  mes Mickey Parades, histoire de me cultiver un peu plus. Tu devrais t'y mettre toi aussi ...

----------


## AoCannaille

> Napolon 1er a t couronn  Notre Dame de Paris, dans une cathdrale effectivement.


Yep,  l'poque c'tait la plus belle salle de spectable de Paris  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> - Le massacres de civils et d'enfants par les croiss en orient.
> - La conqute gratuite et inutile de l'gypte par Napolon bonaparte ce qui  cr de nombreux morts cot Egyptien, et tout a pour rien.


Et, c'est par hasard que Charles MArtel a repouss les sarrasins  Poitiers ? Je suppose que ces braves sarrasins faisaient tourisme ?
Et devines l'origine des croissants en viennoiserie ? Parce que les boulangers ont vit que les mulsulmans s'introduisent dans Vienne (authentique). Mais, l encore, je suppose que c'taient des touristes victimes d'islamophobie...  

Bref, l'histoire est faite de saloperies, mais en choisir une ou deux pour en excuser de nouvelles, c'est vraiment pas terrible !

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


Fouhhh, il a fallu que je m'absente, 4 pages de retard !

Mais je n'oublie rien, et surtout pas l'autre bouffon dont j'attends toujours, depuis hier, qu'il m'explique ce qu'il a voulu dire :



> Envoy par deuche
> 
> 
> [...] la contre le terrorisme brandies par le gouvernement constituent une imposture qui en masque une autre, ...]
> 
> 
> En franais, deuche, en franais stp...

----------


## Ecva233

> Fouhhh, il a fallu que je m'absente, 4 pages de retard !
> 
> Mais je n'oublie rien, et surtout pas l'autre bouffon dont j'attends toujours, depuis hier, qu'il m'explique ce qu'il a voulu dire :


Tu es pire qu'un Zlote  ::mrgreen::

----------


## GPPro

> Tu es pire qu'un Zlote


Sa tendance  pourrir les files avec sa marotte est assez lourde...

----------


## lper

> Sa tendance  pourrir les files avec sa marotte est assez lourde...


Je ne trouve pas que c'est lui qui pourrit le thread et je trouve que sa demande d'explications est tout  fait lgitime sur ce qu'avait crit Deuche et sur ce qu'il sous-entendait.

----------


## Invit

> Fouhhh, il a fallu que je m'absente, 4 pages de retard !
> 
> Mais je n'oublie rien, et surtout pas l'autre bouffon dont j'attends toujours, depuis hier, qu'il m'explique ce qu'il a voulu dire :


La phrase complte dans l'huma est "Pour Alain Chouet, ancien chef du service de renseignements de scurit  la DGSE, la  guerre de civilisation  et celle contre le  terrorisme  brandies par le gouvernement comme par lopposition de droite constituent une imposture qui en masque une autre, celle de lalliance militaire entre les pays occidentaux et les parrains financiers du djihad."
L-dessus, Deuche pose la question "qui sont les parrains financiers". Il demande des sources, quoi.
Je n'ai pas le courage d'y aller moi-mme, mais pour ce genre de question je suggre d'plucher les archives du monde diplomatique. Bien sr, les dossiers les portant le sceau du secret d'tat n'y figureront pas, mais il y aura dj matire  lecture, je pense.

----------


## BenoitM

> Est-il normal que le premier communiqu du ministre de l'interieur est une demande d'aide  l'Union Europenne pour mettre en place un fichier qui a dj t demand  la suite des attentats de Charlie Hebdo et pour laquelle la commission ne semble pas favorable ?
> 
> O puis-je avoir la position et les mesures officielles de la France a la suite de ce drame ?
> Est-ce que la France peut prendre ses propres dcisions sans devoir demander son autorisation  qui que ce soit pour mener ses affaires internes ?
> 
> (si vous avez des doutes ou envies de mettre -1, allez donc sur le site du minstre de l'intrieur pour voir si c'est vrai ou pas.)


Ben la France n'a pas besoin de UE, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi elle demande l'aide de l'UE, et de la Belgique.
En plus il faut que la Belgique fasse des oprations policire pour de mchants terroristes alors qu'ils n'ont rien fait en Belgique.




> Est-ce que la France peut prendre ses propres dcisions sans devoir demander son autorisation  qui que ce soit pour mener ses affaires internes ?


Je vois pas le rapport?
C'est elle qui demande qu'on partage des informations judiciaires et des services de renseignement. Je vois pas o l'UE lempche de faire quoique se soit.

----------


## ddoumeche

> L'invasion de L'Hispanie par les sarrasins, l'invasion de l'empire byzantin par les turcs, le sige de Vienne par les turcs...etc
> "Donc c'est des agressions de l'orient, encore et encore."
> 
> On peut remonter jusqu' l'antiquit comme ca et ca n'a aucun intrt/rapport avec le contexte actuel. Et je n'ai pas parl du gnocide armnien...
> Sa n'a d'ailleurs aucun rapport avec Daech.
> 
> Al Qaida, Nosra et Daesh sont des groupes diffrents.
> 
> Daech, en tant quorganisation, a t cre en Irak en 2004. Cest en Syrie que leffectif Daech est passe de 5200  7000 lments en 2012 dont une bonne partie venues dailleurs principalement dEurope, alors quelle en compte aujourdhui plus de 35 000 combattants.


Ne pas oublier que si l'Islam fut en ascension pendant quelques sicles, ce n'est clairement plus le cas depuis la rvolution industrielle et la constitution des grands empires europens.
1918 marque le dbut de la fin pour l'empire ottoman, mais cette fin est pressentie bien avant. Les intellectuels arabes diagnostiquent le mal et beaucoup prconisent un retour vers l'Islam, dans le cas des frres musulmans. Sans doute pour prserver l'unit de leurs socits, mais sans doute aussi sous la pesanteur paralytique de l'empire ottoman.
Preuve que les orientaux ragissent mal  ce dfi.

Or depuis la rvolution franaise, puis l'arriv du second empire, la constitution des Etats-Unis d'Amrique (sa premire guerre sera contre l'Algrie et sa flotte de pirates) et la constitution de l'empire russe (avec dj la guerre de Crime opposant ottomans + britanniques + franais contre russes),  la situation s'est clairement inverse et l'orient est devenu le terrain de jeu des grandes puissances occidentales.

Apparemment, au vu de l'agravation de la situation ses dix dernires annes, les conflits entre l'occident et le proche orient ne sont pas prt de se terminer. Sans compter qu'un cataclysme sur l'une des cases de l'chiquier peut trs bien dborder et se propager de l'autre ct et s'y rpandre comme une traine de poudre.

----------


## Algo D.DN

Encore des victimes innocentes qui payent le prix fort...

Au nom de quoi, de qui, la religion, hum...

AMA ces Assassins s'en tamponnent des victimes que ce soit ici en Europe ou au Moyen-Orient, si les gens fuient de leur rgion natale en masse, c'est qu'ils subissent aussi le dictat et les massacres de ces malades mentaux shouts au crack et  la coke, ici ou l-bas des innocents se font buter arbitrairement juste pour la forme. Rien  voir avec une quelconque religion, le couvert de religion c'est juste la carte pass que les manipulateurs refilent aux abrutis pour masquer leurs forfaits, usant des pantins bons  servir leurs intrts gopolitiques, et tout a sous le regard intress des princes du dsert, plus soucieux de leurs barils de ptrole que de la population...

Quant  nos chers mdias, feraient bien de se remettre  faire du journalisme d'investigation, d'information, au lieu de faire dans la course au sensationnalisme gloss et botox favorisant la propagande.

----------


## Jipt

> Sa tendance  pourrir les files avec sa marotte est assez lourde...


Non mais a va pas bien la tte ?
Si l'autre blaireau avait rpondu tout de suite, on n'en serait pas l, hein !
Quand mme un truc de malade, cette attitude. Je comprends maintenant d'o viennent tous les pouces rouges rcolts, et au final, rcolts  tort.

Merci, lper !  ::coucou:: 




> --snip--


Merci aussi  Conan Lord, qui nous permet de lire la phrase entire, et l on se rend compte que l'autre naze a supprim 10 mots, des guillemets, et surtout la source du texte !
Et il ne rpond pas quand on lui demande des explications, il lude, et c'est moi qui me fait pourrir ! On croit rver...

Bah, j'ai bien fait d'insister, merci encore Conan Lord, a montre bien  tout le monde  qui on a  faire avec l'autre, l...

----------


## deuche

> Je ne trouve pas que c'est lui qui pourrit le thread et je trouve que sa demande d'explications est tout  fait lgitime sur ce qu'avait crit Deuche et sur ce qu'il sous-entendait.



Il ne faut pas tre bien malin pour prendre le texte, le copier et le coller.
A partir du moment o je cite Alain Chouet, c'est qu'videmment je ne m'exprime pas en mon nom.

Donc  en collant Alain Chouet, ancien chef du service de renseignements de scurit  la DGSE dans son moteur de recherche en quelques clics il tait extrmement facile darriver  l'information.


Mais non, c'est trop compliqu pour certains, il faut que tout arrive pr-mch, sans aucune recherche...

Eh oui mon petit jpt, il faut te sortir les doigts du luc !

----------


## frenchlover2

normalement ce genre d'acte devrait renforcer l'espionnage et le patriot act , a condition qu'il soit moderer , pour lutter efficacement contre le terrorisme mondial

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

J'ai suivi le Congrs de Versailles qui s'est tenu aujourd'hui, et j'aurais deux choses  dire.

La premire est que, comme beaucoup, j'aime les valeurs franaises et qu'elles valent la peine d'tre dfendues.
La seconde, malheureusement, est que notre gouvernement me semble incapable de faire cela. Retour sur ce Congrs :

Le message du Prsident de la Rpublique tait que l'EI nous attaque  cause de nos valeurs et de nos interventions chez eux, mais que nous renforcerons nos attaques chez eux quand mme. Bon, je comprends qu'il ne faille pas baisser les bras, mais si on se limite  ce genre de commentaires, c'est de l'ordre du " qui frappera le plus fort" des cours de rcr. Par ailleurs, si j'ai bien compris il compte renforcer la loi Renseignement de faon  autoriser toutes les techniques disponibles. Donc bon, l encore on ne rflchit pas trs loin, l'objectif est de frapper fort. Pas frapper bien, mais frapper fort. Vous voyez o je veux en venir.

Une autre observation, qui ne se limite pas qu'au discours du prsident, est que si tout les intervenants semblaient unis contre le terrorisme, nombre d'entre eux fournissent un discours des plus alarmant : on fait passer l'idologie  la franaise pour l'idologie universelle qui doit se rpandre partout. On ne prend pas une position de dfenseur des franais, mais de dfenseur du monde.  dfaut d'avoir les chevilles qui enflent, je trouve en tout cas que ces discours sont de l'ordre de l'idologie primaire (on croit en quelque chose et on le dfend becs et ongles, peu importe comment ou pourquoi) alors que c'est prcisment ce qu'est l'extrmisme :
- nos valeurs sont les bonnes, point final (pas de rflexion sur nos actes, sur pourquoi on se fait attaquer, on est dans le vrai et c'est eux les mchants, point barre)
- on va leur faire la guerre jusque chez eux pour les exterminer (plusieurs fois durant le Congrs on a bien parler que l'objectif principal est de dtruire l'EI, pas de nous protger)

Encore une fois, j'ai les mme valeurs, mais ce que je critique est bien la manire que notre gouvernement a des les protger. La plupart des discours au Congrs visaient  donner un rle de martyr  la France,  faire passer ses valeurs comme les plus belles au monde, et  associer l'EI  toutes les plus viles bassesses : l'ignorance, la haine, le sectarisme, la barbarie, la folie, etc. C'est d'ailleurs  se demander comment on peut aussi lui assigner des proprits telles que la stratgie et le contrle des flux d'informations (faut croire qu'on peut tre stupide et intelligent en mme temps). Sauf que, n'est-ce pas exactement ce que fait l'EI vis  vis de notre pays ? Comment peut on dire vouloir combattre le terrorisme en employant le mme discours ? Franchement, je ne comprends pas.

Et que ce soit nous ou l'EI qui appliquions ces mthodes, on n'innove en rien : Hitler faisait pareil et bien d'autres conqurants avant lui. Si pour nous l'EI est "notre ennemi absolu", pour Hitler c'tait les juifs, et il savait bien entendu en soulever les points les plus ngatifs comme gnralits videntes, tout en ignorant les points les plus positifs, sans quoi il n'aurait bien videmment pas eu autant de succs. Et comme Hitler a souhait exterminer des juifs, notre gouvernement souhaite maintenant exterminer l'EI. Et plus que a d'ailleurs : c'est aussi durant ce Congrs qu'on entend des responsables politiques parler de "nettoyer la France" de ceux qui sont susceptibles de provoquer des attentats ! Je suis persuad qu'on pourrait reprendre des vieux discours de propagande qu'on criminalise aujourd'hui, remplacer les termes par ceux qui vont bien, et on retrouverait les discours qui se sont tenus aujourd'hui sur Versailles.

Voil donc ce qui me fait peur : ce n'est pas le terrorisme de l'EI, mais c'est de voir que nos dirigeants semblent se fonder sur un idologisme non raisonn, o la fin justifie les moyens, et o au final nul besoin d'argument car on se contente d'alimenter la spirale de la violence. Encore une fois, j'ai les mme valeurs, mais si c'est pour appliquer les mme mthodes que l'EI, moi je ne suis pas. Alors l, pour les jolies phrases, les citations et l'motion, nos politiques n'ont rien  envier aux plus grands thtres, mais pour moi il manque dfinitivement la composante raisonne ncessaire  tout comportement visant la paix sur le long terme. Et quand j'entends notre Prsident insister par 4 fois "Nous radiquerons le terrorisme", un flau qui existe depuis que l'Homme est Homme, je me dis qu'on a vraiment touch le fond dans la navet. C'est consternant.

Alors oui, tout n'est pas noir, on a bien des intervenants qui mettent l'accent sur l'ducation, la rflexion sur nos alliances et sur qui nous finanons, etc. mais ce n'est clairement pas le message principal de ce Congrs, qui me semble bien plus drangeant. Surtout quand le Prsident parle de changer la constitution...

----------


## Kropernic

Je ne suis pas franais mais effectivement, ton retour fait assez peur...

----------


## laerne

Belle analyse.  Voil quelqu'un qui a compris.  On fonce droit dans le purement motionnel et l'escalade violence.  Et c'est tout  fait jouer le jeu des terroristes.

----------


## Zorrak

Pourquoi tes vous surpris ?  Vous tes responsable de cela.  Le vous c'est pour les votants umps, pour les islamo gauchistes collabo, pour les ayatollah du vivre ensemble, pour les dfenseurs de la rpublique laque.  Etes vous satisfait de votre boucherie ?  La prochaine fois ce sera peut tre une attaque  l'arme chimique.  Vous l'avez voulu votre vivre ensemble, et votre rpublique laque au dessus de tout.  Bouffez maintenant, mais combien d'innocents devront aussi payer pour vous ?

----------


## deuche

> Considrant que le risque d'attentats terroristes et le risque d'exposition aux neurotoxiques organophosphors constituent des menaces sanitaires graves qui appellent des mesures d'urgence ;
> Considrant les donnes disponibles sur le sulfate d'atropine, solution injectable 40 mg/20 mL PCA comme antidote spcifique dans les intoxications aigus par les anticholinestrasiques (insecticides organo-phosphors, neurotoxiques de guerre et carbamates) ou par les mdicaments parasympathomimtiques ou cholinomimtiques, dans un contexte d'urgence ou de catastrophe ;


http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affich...NT000031474491

Le gouvernement Franais anticipe une attaque chimique (gaz sarin ?) et s'y prpare dans le cadre de la COP21.

----------


## athlon64

En ces moments il vaut mieux se concentrer sur ce qui nous unit en France pour avancer. 




> Qu'ils s'attaquent aux  porte-avion de gaulle,aux representations francaises de l'etat (ambassades ,consulats,casernes etrangeres)....mais pas  de malheureux innocents regroupes dans un bar ou un dancing  qui n'ont rien  voir dans ce que font les politiciens et l'etat....


Mme s'ils attaquaient des installations dont tu parles, a ferait aussi des victimes civiles : le peintre, la femme de mnage, des gamins  venant visiter leurs parents, erreur de cible, etc.
C'est pour cela qu'il faut bien se mettre dans la tte que quand nous attaquons, que ce soit en Syrie  ou ailleurs, on tue des innocents. La guerre c'est terrible. ceux qui se frottent les mains actuellemnt ce sont les marchants d'armes qui financent bien videment  les campagnes de nos politiques.

Nous sommes aussi une gnration qui oublions vite. Anders Breivik  avait assassin de sang froid 69 personnes et fait des dizaines d'autres victimes, au nom de la chrtient, du nationalisme blanc et j'en passe... On trouvera toujours des dsquilibrs pour fomenter des crimes de masse, s'ils ne se servent pas du coran ils se serviront de la bible, du talmud, des documents de sectes ou mme du manifeste sur les droits de l'homme. En ce moment le coran a le vent en poupe...

Les nombreuses fusillades sur les campus amricains ou mme un massacre dans une salle de cinma lors de la projection d'un Batman n'ont rien   voir avec la radicalisation islamique par ex.  

*Notre socit participe  fabriquer des tars qui sont en manque de repres* et laissent une trace dans l'histoire en commettant des massacres. Tous ces idiots font maintenant la une des mdias, on sintresse  eux mme si c'est pour la mauvaise raison, et bientt  ils auront leur page sur Wikipedia. Bravo, alors que ceux qui sauvent des vies, les policiers et mdecins manifestent dans les rues presque  dans l'indiffrence pour sauver leurs conditions de travail.

----------


## coolspot

> Pourquoi tes vous surpris ?  Vous tes responsable de cela.  Le vous c'est pour les votants umps, pour les islamo gauchistes collabo, pour les ayatollah du vivre ensemble, pour les dfenseurs de la rpublique laque.  Etes vous satisfait de votre boucherie ?  La prochaine fois ce sera peut tre une attaque  l'arme chimique.  Vous l'avez voulu votre vivre ensemble, et votre rpublique laque au dessus de tout.  Bouffez maintenant, mais combien d'innocents devront aussi payer pour vous ?


C'est assez grossier mais totalement vrai et hlas c'est le peuple qui payent et pas les BHL, Pujadas, Sarkozy, Yann Barths qui eux auraient mriter de mourrir  la place.

Et ce qui est pas rassurant dans le discours c'est qu'on continue  aller faire semblant de faire la guerre la-bas sans rien scuris ici vu qu'il n'y a ni remise en cause de Schengen, ni de l'immigration de masse et des migrants qui ont caus cela.

----------


## MABROUKI

Bonjour 




> Athlon64
> Mme s'ils attaquaient des installations dont tu parles, a ferait aussi des victimes civiles : le peintre, la femme de mnage, des gamins venant visiter leurs parents, erreur de cible, etc.


Incroyable mais tu n'as rien compris  mon propos...!!!
Les organismes cites ,outre qu'ils representent l'Etat Francais auquel DAESH pretends s'attaquer ,sont outilles convenablement pour se defendre contre ces attaques ,alors que les victimes civiles n'ont rien  voir car elles ne sont pas une menace pour lui,et de surcroit demunis de moyens de defense...
Ce mvt terroriste est par suite compose de criminels cela va sans dire LACHES...
Meme  la guerre ,les procedes deloyaux et criminels sont proscrits chez quelqu'un qui pretends faire partie de notre humanite...Faute de quoi,meme vainqueur,on est rabaisse aux yeux de l'humanite !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> ECVA233
> Les armes de la rvolution, ont tus sans distinction de race de couleur et de religion (la preuve ils ont tir sur des Espagnols catholiques, des autrichiens catholiques, des anglais protestants, des russes orthodoxes, des Mamelouks sunnites ...)
> 
> Napolon 1er a t couronn  Notre Dame de Paris, dans une cathdrale effectivement. Par contre tous les autres empereurs avant lui avaient t couronn par le Pape, car Empereur de droit divin


Quels autres empereurs de France  mis  part Charlemagne couronne en l'an 800!!!
Voil des propos excessifs sur ce Grand Homme que memes ses pires ennemis aka les Anglais  n'ont pas prononces en leur temps !!!
Cours approfondi d'histoire du 1er  Empire  relire...
Napoleon 1er etait Consul de la Republique et ses armees revolutionnaires ont ete contraints  la guerre  outrance contre toutes les Monarchies d'Europe liguees contre les regicides francais ...qui proclamait ouvertement d'exporter leur modele  toute l'Europe...


Par ailleurs notons le fait tout  son honneur d'avoir fait prevaloir le pouvoir politique en France sur le pouvoir de l'Eglise Catholique veritable etat dans l'etat dans tous les pays catholiques (latins)...
Ainsi il a etabli le traite du Concordat  qui menagait les interets inconciliables des Anti-Clericaux (qui avait interdit tout culte religieux ) et de l'Eglise Catholique de Rome en guerre ouverte contre la revolution....
Seul Napoleon avait :
- su resoudre cette epineuse question qui empoisonnait la vie politique francaise pendant la revolution  ,l'eglise ayant ses partisans meme dans l'assemblee ...
- rendu les paroisses francaises aux paysans attaches  leurs cures et processions 
- mis l'Etat * egale distance* des anti-clericaux et de l'eglise ,aka le regime laic republicain actuel sous lequel tu vis....
Ceci expliquant cela ,il s'est fait couronner Empereur  Paris et non  Rome pour signifier l'independance du pouvoir politique vis  vis de l'Autorite de l'Eglise catholique...
En Egypte il a etabli un regime politique local (arabe ) independant de la porte ottomane ,espece d'empire guerrier pressureur comparable  l'empire romain ,et favorise le percement du Canal de Suez ,introduit l'imprimerie  caracteres arabes en Egypte et fait accueilir les premiers etudiants egyptiens  Paris...

Je n'en dirais pas autant du Regime de la Restauration de Louis Philippe ni de Charles le 10 qui lui succederent...

----------


## fcharton2

> Ainsi il a etabli le traite du Concordat  qui menagait les interets inconciliables des Anti-Clericaux (qui avait interdit tout culte religieux ) et de l'Eglise Catholique de Rome en guerre ouverte contre la revolution....


Et cr pour les juifs de France une organisation qui,  mon avis, est prcisment ce qui manque aujourd'hui  l'islam de France. 

@matthieu vergne: je ne crois pas que le Prsident prtende combattre l'Etat Islamique avec ses propres moyens. Il n'est pas question de poster sur internet des vidos de dcapitation, de violer les femmes et les filles des territoires conquis, ou de tirer dans le tas en criant "montjoie saint denis", "vive la rpublique" ou "COP21". Ce qui a t dit hier, qui me parait assez sens, c'est que dans la mesure o l'on a affaire  des terroristes franais sous influence extrieure (c'est le cas, la majorit tait passe par la Syrie, comme lors des attentats de Janvier), il faut galement s'en prendre aux donneurs d'ordre, et donc  l'EI. Et il ne s'agit pas de lui "imposer nos valeurs" (qui sont quand mme un peu universelles : il suffit de voir l'lan de solidarit de ces derniers jours), mais d'liminer une menace. On peut ensuite discuter de l'quilibre entre action extrieure et intrieure ( mon avis, le discours de Hollande oublie un peu trop notre problme interne, qui ne date pas de l'EI, vu qu'on l'avait dj  l'poque de Merah, donc avant), et la revendication d'un rgime d'exception (renforcer l'article 16, rien que a!), mais il n'est pas question de se mettre au niveau de l'EI.

Francois

----------


## deuche

Je ne sais pas ce qui va advenir de la suite mais quand le 1er ministre dit qu'il faut s'attendre  d'autres frappes, dans les jours, les semaines qui viennent, que Hollande commence son discours au Congrs en disant que nous sommes en guerre, qu'il annonce qu'il va devoir modifier la constitution pour agir conformment  l'Etat de droit contre le terrorisme de guerre, je trouve que, quand mme, il y a beaucoup d'exagrations et que le gouvernement est en train d'installer la peur dans l'esprit de tous les Franais. J'tais sur le cul en voyant la presse titrer des attaques au gaz  venir.

Il s'agit d'un acte de guerre mais nous ne sommes pas en guerre, du moins pas en France. Je ne minimise pas les actes, je dis juste que nous ne sommes pas face  une nation qui dclare la guerre  une autre nation. Il s'agit de moins de dix individus qui ont fait un acte de terrorisme et il appartient aux services secrets de faire leur boulot. 

Les propos du prsident sont  mon avis tout  fait disproportionns. Notez que je juge surtout le ton du discours et son ct alarmant et que je ne porte pas de jugement sur les dispositions concrtes qui ont t adopts. 

Tout ceci me fait penser  1984. Nous sommes en guerre. 
Cela naugure rien de bon pour lavenir.

----------


## Gunny

> Vous n'avez pas l'impression qu'il y a quelque chose qui cloche dans notre Rpublique pour que des Franais aient pu agir de la sorte ?
> J'ai du mal  voir au bout de 7 pages l'autocritique qui pourraient tre la ntre.
> Et si notre Rpublique avait enfant ces monstres par notre indiffrence ou en donnant du crdit  celui qui voulait nettoyer au karcher les banlieues par exemple ?
> 
> Je me souviens, en 1999, 2000, j'tais en formation dans les quartiers nord de Marseille. On entend ce qui ressemble  des coups de feu. C'en tait.
> Quelques minutes plus tard une ribambelle de gamins et tous les quartiers, au moins 200 personnes qui s'agitent dans la rue dans tous les sens. Impossible de comprendre ce qu'il se passe. Ca gueulait dans tous les sens. Ctait une meute qui dfilait sous mes yeux.
> Le problme cest quil y avait plein de gamins en ge daller  lcole primaire qui tait dans la rue ? Que faisaient-ils l ? Que sont-ils devenus aujourdhui ?
> 
> Je me souviens, trop curieux, daller voir un peu comment ctait et d'aller l-bas en prtextant chercher un bout de chichon. Jtais en survetement et jai tout de suite tait repr. Un gamin de quatre ou cinq ans maximum tenait dans sa main un norme flingue quil tentait de lever vers moi.
> ...


Je reviens sur cette raret qu'est un post massivement plusun de deuche, car malheureusement c'est tout  fait vrai. Ma mre est prof dans un lyce technique assez chaud, et son tmoignage fait froid dans le dos. Il y a de plus en plus de problme avec des jeunes qui vivent compltement dans un autre monde et  qui on a bourr le crne de "culture" gangster et/ou extrmiste religieux. De plus en plus de jeunes franais, ns en France de parents eux-mmes franais, viennent en cours en habit religieux intgral et portent un discours intolrant alors que mme rcemment ce phnomne n'existait pas. Malheureusement le systme de l'ducation nationale est compltement  revoir, car la hirarchie y est non seulement souvent totalement incomptente, mais en plus est encourage par le systme  touffer tous les incidents plutt que de les rsoudre (il y a des problmes de violence et de dogues, et mme un viol il y a peu, et rien de tout cela ne sort de l'enceinte de l'tablissement), rendant les profs et le reste du personnel (ou ce qu'il en reste...) impuissants. Les parents, quant  eux, sont le plus souvent compltement dpasss et ont mme parfois peur de leurs propres enfants.
C'est grave car si l'cole jouait son rle et si on lui en donnait les moyens, il y aurait infiniment moins de problmes de radicalisation ou de grande criminalit. Le pire c'est que a couterait certainement moins cher de donner plus de moyens  l'ducation nationale pour dtecter liminer les problmes en amont que d'envoyer des avions de chasses hors de prix balancer des bombes  1 millions d'euros depuis un porte-avions  5000km d'ici...

----------


## fcharton2

> Les propos du prsident sont  mon avis tout  fait disproportionns. Notez que je juge surtout le ton du discours et son ct alarmant et que je ne porte pas de jugement sur les dispositions concrtes qui ont t adopts.


Je pense qu'il faut faire la part du contexte. Le congrs, avec toute la reprsentation assemble, se prte assez bien aux grandes phrases. La situation demande des mots forts, et Hollande a souvent t accus de mollesse. Quant  Valls, il s'nerve dj toutes les semaines lors des questions parlementaires, alors l. Donc, oui, il y a une certaine surenchre, et non ce n'est pas l'quipe que j'aurais choisie pour grer le pays dans cette situation, mais ce sont ceux qu'on a.

Maintenant, si tu regardes les mesures prises, pour l'instant, a me parait assez correct. On envoie les avions contre Daesch, et on en aura plus  la fin de la semaine, on essaye de btir une coalition, et  l'intrieur du pays on s'intresse (enfin) aux quartiers et  leurs trafics, qui sont autant de financements et de bases arrires. Comme souvent avec Hollande, on peut se demander si cela durera plus d'une semaine (c'est exactement le problme depuis Janvier, en fait...), mais pour l'instant rien  dire.

J'en profite pour repasser un petit message  l'attention des lecteurs de ce fil. *Les trafics (de drogue notamment) financent, directement ou pas, le terrorisme qui nous frappe, ne les sponsorisez pas, buvez du Ricard, de l'ouzo ou du Sidi Brahim  la place si vous voulez, mais boycottez les, et parlez en autour de vous.* 

Francois

----------


## Zirak

> *Les trafics (de drogue notamment) financent, directement ou pas, le terrorisme qui nous frappe, ne les sponsorisez pas, buvez du Ricard  la place si vous voulez, mais boycottez les, et parlez en autour de vous.* 
> 
> Francois



Ou faites poussez vous mmes ! xD

D'ailleurs message aux lecteurs de ce fil : il faut arrter d'aller chez les priprostiputes aussi, car a finance l'EI ! Dsol les gars ! 


Sinon je ne vois pas trop le rapport ? Tu crois que les "mafia" colombienne, italienne, russe, des pays de l'est ou autres, financent toutes l'EI ??? 

Je ne suis mme pas certains que les trafiquants d'Afrique du Nord financent quoi que ce soit par rapport  l'EI... 

Surtout vu que l'Islam interdit de se droguer, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'aurait  y gagner les trafiquants dans une monte de l'EI un peu partout,  part perdre tous leurs clients et donc leurs revenus ? 

Autant je suis d'accord sur le fond, fumer c'est mal, a finance effectivement divers rseaux mafieux qui existaient et existeront peu importe ce qu'il advient de l'EI, tout a tout a, mais au niveau de l'EI, vu qu'on leur file dj des armes et du fric, et que dans le pire des cas, ils ont maintenant la force de frappe pour aller se servir directement dans des camps militaires en Syrie, je ne vois pas trop pourquoi ils viendraient se faire chier avec des trafiquants d'armes en Europe par exemple ?

----------


## fcharton2

> Sinon je ne vois pas trop le rapport ? Tu crois que les "mafia" colombienne, italienne, russe, des pays de l'est ou autres, financent toutes l'EI ???


Je crois au contraire que tu le vois assez bien, mais qu'il t'agace... Touche pas  mon chichon, c'est cela?

Il ne s'agit pas du financement de l'EI, mais du fait que la quasi totalit de nos terroristes sont de braves petits gars de chez nous, issus de ce milieu de la petite dlinquance, gnralement li au trafic de drogue (de cannabis, essentiellement, et en France, je ne voudrais pas dire, mais ce trafic local n'est pas exactement colombien...), et qu'une partie des armes en circulation le sont dans ce contexte. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que depuis deux jours les perquisitions visent ces activits (et pas les russes, et pas les colombiens, et pas non plus les prostitues). 

Le rapport, c'est que l'EI ne pourrait pas intervenir en France s'il n'avait pas ici des appuis logistiques et des quipes. Et la petite dlinquance,  base de trafic de shit (c'est de cela qu'on parle), est  la base de ce systme (sans parler des effets sociaux dans ces quartiers, qui nourrissent indirectement le terrorisme). Par ailleurs, c'est quelque chose sur lequel NOUS pouvons agir, facilement mme. C'est  peine plus difficile que signer une ptition pour la COP21, c'est moins dangereux qu'aller boire un coup en terrasse, (et cela fait des annes qu'on m'explique qu'on s'arrte quand on veux, de toutes faons...), et c'est nettement plus efficace (et c'est une faon d'aider la police, qui intervient l depuis deux jours...)

Francois

----------


## GPPro

Bizarre moi j'avais entendu que la principale came qui finanait l'EI c'tait le ptrole... Dsol Franois, va falloir laisser la mercedes au garage.

----------


## athlon64

Bonjour,




> Meme  la guerre ,les procedes deloyaux et criminels sont proscrits chez quelqu'un qui pretends faire partie de notre humanite...Faute de quoi,meme vainqueur,on est rabaisse aux yeux de l'humanite !!!


Il parait que nous sommes dsormais en guerre, je me demandais ce qu'on faisait prcdemment en Syrie, on jouait aux lgos avec l'EI ?

Ce qui s'est pass est inqualifiable de lchet, tu le fais comprendre toi mme qu'il n'y a pas de logique dans ces actes. Je suis d'accord avec toi et on ne devrait mme pas s'attendre   la logique de la part de ces gens ! Ils tuent des civils musulmans en plus des musulmans qui les combattent sur le terrain . En France un membre de l'quipe de France  a perdu sa cousine de confession musulmane aussi.

*Je dis juste qu'il faut qu'on se mette dans la tte que la guerre ne tue pas que les armes*. Il faut donc tre srieux sur ce que nous allons faire en Syrie. La guerre c'est un monde sans loi, rempli de viols de femmes et d'enfants, de violences et de mensonges. Des deux dernires guerres mondiales il y a eu  deux perdants. On a pas gagn, vu les pertes humaines et matrielles des deux cts. Les gagnants de ces guerres sont ceux qui se sont enrichis avec mais ne l'ont pas faite.

C'est aussi se bercer d'illusions en pensant que certains Etats font des guerres avec des procds loyaux, l're des chevaliers aux pes est derrire nous. Little Boy et Fat Man les deux bombes Atomiques ont aussi vis des cibles  militaires... Les USA sont alls faire la guerre a Saddam sans tre srieux, (mme Tony blair a rcemment reconnu que les renseignements taient faux)  et a a fini avec des millions de civils tus  en plus de la naissance de Daesh.

Le wahhabisme "_diffre du salafisme sur la notion de chef politique_" -Wikipedia-. Ces deux annes on a vendu des milliards d'armes aux wahhabites, radicaux islamistes et  ptromonarchies du golfe alors qu' l'intrieur du pays on dnonce que le radicalisme n'est pas compatible avec la rpublique...

 ::fleche:: *Ensuite on nous dit qu'il faut nous habituer   ces attentats  sans oublier que ceux qui disent cela sont surprotgs, alors que nous, non*.  Comment peut-on s'habituer   a ?
De plus certains font encore campagne sur le dos des victimes.

*Tout a n'est vraiment pas srieux*. Le jour des attentats,  quelques heures, j'tais  Strasbourg je voulais faire un tour en Allemagne  1 quart d'heure, il y avait une file immense car des contrles renforcs taient mis en place  la frontire, j'ai perdu du temps puis j'ai dcid de retourner vers Chalamp  1h30 dans le Haut-Rhin, l 0 contrle, j'ai pas vu seul membre des forces de l'ordre. Je me suis dit c'est pas logique, ces gens ne surveillent pas les frontires, il est possible qu'ils s'attendent  quelque chose.

Raction du gouvernement Syrien sur europe 1.

----------


## Zirak

> Je crois au contraire que tu le vois assez bien, mais qu'il t'agace... Touche pas  mon chichon, c'est cela?


Ou pas !





> Il ne s'agit pas du financement de l'EI, mais du fait que la quasi totalit de nos terroristes sont de braves petits gars de chez nous, issus de ce milieu de la petite dlinquance, gnralement li au trafic de drogue (de cannabis, essentiellement, et en France, je ne voudrais pas dire, mais ce trafic local n'est pas exactement colombien...), et qu'une partie des armes en circulation le sont dans ce contexte. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que depuis deux jours les perquisitions visent ces activits (et pas les russes, et pas les colombiens, et pas non plus les prostitues). 
> 
> Le rapport, c'est que l'EI ne pourrait pas intervenir en France s'il n'avait pas ici des appuis logistiques et des quipes. Et la petite dlinquance,  base de trafic de shit (c'est de cela qu'on parle), est  la base de ce systme (*sans parler des effets sociaux dans ces quartiers, qui nourrissent indirectement le terrorisme*). Par ailleurs, c'est quelque chose sur lequel NOUS pouvons agir, facilement mme. C'est  peine plus difficile que signer une ptition pour la COP21, c'est moins dangereux qu'aller boire un coup en terrasse, (et cela fait des annes qu'on m'explique qu'on s'arrte quand on veux, de toutes faons...), et c'est nettement plus efficace (et c'est une faon d'aider la police, qui intervient l depuis deux jours...)
> 
> Francois


Oui c'est le shit qui cause la pauprisation dans les quartiers, et qui donnent aux gars envie de partir au Djihad... 

Il ne faut pas inverser causes et consquences, si les mecs se mettent  dealer ou  partir au Djihad, c'est parce que cela leur apporte plus que de se faire ignorer par la Rpublique qui les laissent crever  petit feu.

Et cette petite dlinquance, qui trafique du shit et des armes, il y a 15 jours, je me suis pris des voles des pouces rouges quand je disais que les flics n'avaient pas le courage d'aller dans ces banlieues, on m'a rpondu que ce n'tait pas de leur faute, que c'tait un manque de moyens tout a, et la hop, comme par magie, on nettoie tous dealeurs ? 

C'est donc qu'on avait la capacit de le faire, et que donc jusque la, on a laiss ces trafics se faire par flemme ou par peur, mais pas par manque de moyens... 

Ou alors, cela va tre comme d'hab, on va arrter les ptis refourgueurs qui se font 200 par mois en dealant  quelques potes, et puis les gros qui terrs au fond de leurs cits  Marseille ou autres,  l'abri derrire leurs kalash, bah on n'ira pas les titiller et leur financement / logistique continuera  aider l'EI. 


Comprenons-nous bien, je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas arrter ces dealeurs, je dis juste que d'une part, on aurait du le faire depuis bien longtemps, et d'autres part, je doute qu'on pousse le truc assez loin pour arrter ceux qui pourrait bosser avec l'EI.

----------


## Invit

> Je crois au contraire que tu le vois assez bien, mais qu'il t'agace... Touche pas  mon chichon, c'est cela?
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas du financement de l'EI, mais du fait que la quasi totalit de nos terroristes sont de braves petits gars de chez nous, issus de ce milieu de la petite dlinquance, gnralement li au trafic de drogue (de cannabis, essentiellement, et en France, je ne voudrais pas dire, mais ce trafic local n'est pas exactement colombien...), et qu'une partie des armes en circulation le sont dans ce contexte. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que depuis deux jours les perquisitions visent ces activits (et pas les russes, et pas les colombiens, et pas non plus les prostitues). 
> 
> Le rapport, c'est que l'EI ne pourrait pas intervenir en France s'il n'avait pas ici des appuis logistiques et des quipes. Et la petite dlinquance,  base de trafic de shit (c'est de cela qu'on parle), est  la base de ce systme (sans parler des effets sociaux dans ces quartiers, qui nourrissent indirectement le terrorisme). Par ailleurs, c'est quelque chose sur lequel NOUS pouvons agir, facilement mme. C'est  peine plus difficile que signer une ptition pour la COP21, c'est moins dangereux qu'aller boire un coup en terrasse, (et cela fait des annes qu'on m'explique qu'on s'arrte quand on veux, de toutes faons...), et c'est nettement plus efficace (et c'est une faon d'aider la police, qui intervient l depuis deux jours...)
> 
> Francois


 entendre ce genre de discours, on aurait presque l'impression qu'il suffirait que le shit soit vendu dans les bureaux de tabac pour couper les vivres au terrorisme. Dans ce cas, qu'est-ce qu'on attend ?
Quel que soit ce que l'on achte, on n'a pas la main sur la circulation de l'argent. Qu'est-ce qui nous dit que, quand on achte un tl d'occas sur le bon coin, on ne finance pas un groupuscule dangereux ?

C'est vraiment aller sortir des coupables d'un chapeau magique, a ne mne nulle part.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Dveloppeur mobile/Java mais avant tout en tant que *musulman*, je tiens  rappeler, que l'islam, la noble religion de paix et de justice est innocent de ces actes tratres, s'en prenant  une foule de civiles sans dfense, en rompant fourbement les pactes qui nous lient.
> 
> Ces vnements nous attristent beaucoup, et ceux pour plusieurs raisons, parmi elles, le fait de *couler le sang d'innocents dont Allah  rendu sacr les vies*, mais aussi  cause des *rpercussions* que cela va avoir sur l'islam et les musulmans, et ce  cause des amalgames que ce genre dvnements provoque dans la tte des gens, en particulier ceux qui ont une maladie dans leur cur.
> 
> Et sincrement, si amalgame il y aura, c'est presque comprhensible, en effet, ces gens l ont l'apparence des musulmans, la langue des musulmans et quelques pratiques des musulmans, il est donc,  moins de connatre l'islam en profondeur, trs difficile de diffrencier le musulman terroriste du musulman authentique. 
> 
> Il est donc du devoir de tout musulman, de communiquer la position claire et sans ambigut de l'islam concernant ces vnements et ce qui s'y rapporte, mais en particulier du devoir des savants de l'islam (qui l'ont fait hier, le font aujourd'hui et le feront demain jusqu'au jour dernier, quelques unes de leur rponses ici : http://tinyurl.com/oedb5ac)
> 
> Une pense donc,  ces mes dont Allah a rendu sacres, qui ont perdu la vie sans droit.


Je compatis sincrement avec les musulmans qui voudraient que leur religion soit une religion "comme les autres" base sur un humanisme. J'en ai connu comme a au sud marocain. Mais c'est se voiler la face (comme une fatma) que de croire - et de faire croire - que c'est une religion de paix. Moi je suis neutre puisque sans religion. Mais si le livre fondateur du christianisme est l'histoire d'un baba cool qui a eu des ennuis svres  la fin de sa vie (et qui a ralis - un peu tard - qu'il a fantasm sur son "pre" : "Mon Dieu, mon Dieu, pourquoi m'as-tu abandonn", Matthieu) il n'en est rien du Coran et des Hadiths. Ce sont des textes de guerre, crit en temps de guerre. La meilleure preuve en est que le Coran divise le monde en deux camps : 
Dar-el-Islam, la zone musulmane, qui dsigne le territoire sous contrle de la charia islamique, et Dar-el-Harb, la zone de guerre, le reste du monde  soumettre.
Le Coran fait devoir  tout musulman de conqurir tous les pays du monde par tous les moyens, la ruse, la tromperie (taqqiya), le proslytisme, la force et le meurtre si ncessaire. 
Les historiens se sont demands pourquoi Muhamad tait parti en guerre contre les chrtiens et les juifs puisque ces derniers l'avaient mme protg dans son exil. La raison est du mme niveau que le massacre des templiers sous Philippe-le-Bel : les chrtiens et les juifs taient riches et il fallait les piller pour s'approprier leurs richesses ncessaire  la guerre. A l'poque pas ptrodollars, pas de pickups offerts gnreusement et pas de kalachnikovs.

Mais j'assure Boblinux que je compatis tout autant aux massacres quasi quotidiens des populations musulmanes par les mmes cingls qui n'ont, dans ces massacres, pas l'ombre d'une justification militaire. Rappelons que Daesh et Cie massacrent des musulmans  plus de 80 %.

Maintenant soyons d'une -bte - logique informatique du niveau d'un lve de CM2 et avanons quelques points

1. Tout musulman n'est pas un terroriste
2. Tout terroriste est un musulman ( part quelque cingls de sectes dont les massacres se limitent, dans le monde,  quelques dizaines de personnes)
3. Plus on fait entrer de musulmans sans contrle plus on accroit le risque d'importer d'authentique terroristes (confirm par les SR et Daesh soi-mme)
4. Pourquoi importer ces gens alors que la situation conomique de la France est dj dsastreuse et qu'il n'y a mme plus de travail pour les franais ?
5. La rponse est complexe mais les rsultats sont l : un vritable remplacement ethnique est en marche (1)
6. Corollaire les bac+5 et autres actifs (dont votre serviteur) foutent le camp en masse de ce pays qui crve et qui veut crever pendant qu'on importe massivement des bac-10
7. Plus personne ne peut plus croire  une "intgration" vu le nombre ("les changements quantitatifs entrainent les changements qualitatifs", axiome du matrialisme dialectique).
8. A moins que ce soit le contraire mais c'est alors la dhimmitude (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhimmi).
9. Tous les politiques qui ont t auteurs, responsables ou complices actifs de cette invasion dont l'attentat du vendredi 13 est une consquence directe doivent tre jugs par la Haute Cour de Justice au motif de collaboration avec l'ennemi en temps de guerre.

Point complmentaire : 
Je partage l'avis de bon nombre des intervenants sur l'assertion que la France n'avaient pas  se mler des affaires intrieures de pays, fussent-ils de dingues islamistes, car le rsultat prvisible tait que ces pays allaient tomber dans le chaos et les massacres (il fallait la main de fer de Sadam Hussein pour que les irakiens ne se livrent pas  leur sport national : se massacrer entre eux).

(1) Le 29 avril 1976  il y a trente-cinq ans  le duo Giscard/Chirac transformait radicalement la nature de limmigration. Ce qui tait jusqualors une immigration de travail devint, dun trait de plume, une immigration de peuplement. Il ny eut mme pas, pour ce qui devait changer le visage de la socit franaise, de dbats  lAssemble nationale, ni de loi vote par les dputs. Un simple dcret, n76-383, y suffit.

----------


## deuche

> De plus en plus de jeunes franais, ns en France de parents eux-mmes franais, viennent en cours en habit religieux intgral et portent un discours intolrant alors que mme rcemment ce phnomne n'existait pas.


Sans dconner ?
Ta maman a bien du mrite.

J'ai lu l'histoire d'un des jeunes Kamikaze (ils ont tous entre 20 et 31 ans). Sa mre semblait exemplaire en tant trs impliqu dans le milieu associatif. Son fils qui a beaucoup galr avait un cdi  la RATP. Peut-tre la-t-il eu grce  sa maman ? Puis il a dmissionn en 2012. A partir de l, il a commenc  vouloir que sa mre ne regarde plus la tl et  lui imposer le voile.

Cest dabord le terreau de lislamisation et de la radicalisation quil faut combattre. Mais en mme temps, comment voulez-vous quun jeune franais dorigine arabe puisse sen sortir et/ou sy retrouver lorsque nous avons un march du travail satur avec des dlocalisations qui narrangent rien ? Vous imaginez le caractre humiliant que ces jeunes doivent supporter pour juste avoir le droit dexister ? Ce nest en rien tonnant que la radicalisation existe mme si elle touche une trs faible minorit. Tous les lments ncessaires  son existence sont runis  lintrieur : entassement dans des quartiers pourris, parents qui ne travaillent pas, checs scolaire, trafic de drogues, mais aussi  lextrieur : dlit de sale gueule, nettoyage au karcher, rejet affich sur toutes les ondes en promouvant le FN. 

Et vous voudriez quil se passe quoi ? Quils votent par millions pour Christine Boutin ?

Cest un avenir dont ils ont besoin et cet avenir, certain le trouve dans la radicalisation. Mais il ne faut pas non plus croire que tous se radicalisent jusqu avoir envie de mourir en martyr. A mon avis, je lespre, ils ne doivent pas tre trs nombreux  vouloir aller jusquau bout et je pense, dun point de vue stratgique, diplomatique, quil faudrait tendre la main  celles et ceux qui ont rejoint lEI et qui ont compris que le rve qui leur tait propos est en ralit un miroir aux alouettes qui se transforme dans le pire des cauchemars. Vouloir tous les tuer, ne me semble pas une bonne ide. Cest mme probablement la pire qui soit.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ceux qui ont cout les infos, savent que les atentats ont eu lieu sur le mme trajet que le dfil d'aprs charli-hebdo...
> 
> question technique : si les terroristes ont emprunt ce mme parcours pour reconnaissance des lieux avant leurs actions suicides et qu'ils avaient leurs tlphones allums, est-ce que les GiS (systme de reconnaissances golocaliss) peuvent permettre de requter les terminaux qui one emprunt 3 points par exemple et de sortir la liste via une requte ? (bien sr cela suppose qu'ils aient eu un smartphone allum pendant leur reconnaissance du chemin).
> 
> Pour avoir dj manipul cela un peu, je ne peux me dire que oui cest amplement faisable si les checkpoints sont enregistrs (tel IMEI tait  tel longitude/latitude  tel moment ou a t triangularis par x antennes), mais cela suppose que les donnes des oprateurs tlphoniques soient mutualises et a, j'en doute, non ?





> Pas tellement un problme de mutualisation...
> Plutt problme de stockage (14 octets pour stocker un IMEI, 2 octets pour stocker lat/long, je te laisse faire le calcul sur les quelques 60 millions d'IMEI en France dont on voudrait prendre une "go-empreinte" ne serait-ce qu'une seule fois par heure).
> Et puis il y a aussi le problme juridique sur le stockage des donnes personnelles...
> 
> Steph


Sans parler de smartphone, je peux vous rpondre sur la "golocalisation" des tlcommunications.
Un oprateur est en mesure de stocker les logs de connexion aux antennes relais sans soucis.
C'tait dj possible avant les technos big data, mais aujourd'hui on peut mme faire des requtes sur le systme presque en temps rel.
Dans mon quipe on construit un systme similaire bas sur une techno nomme CEM propose par Nokia.
On s'en sert pour mesurer la qualit de service, mais d'autres systmes existent pour pouvoir rpondre aux requtes judiciaires.
Donc, si je ne sais pas si on triangule la position de nos abonns, ce que l'on devrait tre capable de faire je pense approximativement, on peut savoir a cot de  quelle antenne la personne se trouve  l'instant prsent, et darchiver cette valeur.




Pour le problme du terrorisme, je pense que la solution, la seule qui peut fonctionner, n'est pas simple et prendra des annes  se mettre en place.
Pour moi, le principal problme que l'on a, c'est le malheur d'une partie de la population qui se transforme en rage pour une portions de ceux ci. Qu'un recruteur croise l'un de ce rageux quand on voit leur nombre n'est pas irraliste et je pense que ca ne va pas s'amliorer.

Qu'on soit clair, pas un homme ou une femme ne partirait si nous leur offrions une vie digne, la possibilit d'avoir des enfants, de russir...
Ok, j'exagre, il y a toujours les fous, mais leur nombre serait moins important, et donc grable par nos services.

Pour moi, on paye aujourd'hui nos politiques : 
 - ghettoisation des banlieues
 - racisme de la socit
 - racisme  la tl
 - racisme de la police

Et bien sur nos politiques trangres avec le soutien  Isral envers et contre tout quelque soit leur exactions.

Au final, l'impression dominante, c'est qu'on a institutionnalis l'ide qu'un arabe, ca valait moins qu'un bon franais... bien qu'on se dfende de le faire.


Est-ce que la solution a ce problme est l'enfermement des fichs S,  long terme, non. A court terme je ne sais pas(j'ai envie de croire que non).
Est-ce que ca passe par une remise en question du vivre ensemble pour mieux inclure ces populations dans le reste du pays, surement plus.

J'ai toujours pens que l'ide mme d'avoir des quartiers dfinis ou l'on isole la misre n'est pas une bonne ide... Si ce n'est pas possible  Paris tout de suite, je pense qu'on aurait tout intrt a dfinir en outre du quota de logement sociaux maximum une autre contrainte en terme de pourcentage de logement sociaux maximum dans une zone. (pas plus de 35% par exemple)
Cela aurait pour effet sur 15 ans d'taler les personnes en situation de misre dans toute la population, et donc de limiter pas mal de problme.

----------


## fcharton2

> C'est donc qu'on avait la capacit de le faire, et que donc jusque la, on a laiss ces trafics se faire par flemme ou par peur, mais pas par manque de moyens...


Sans doute, et on a probablement sous estim les dangers qu'une telle conomie parallle pouvaient faire courir au pays. Maintenant, on est d'accord que tout cela aurait d tre fait avant, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas le faire maintenant. 




> Ou alors, cela va tre comme d'hab, on va arrter les ptis refourgueurs qui se font 200 par mois en dealant  quelques potes, et puis les gros qui terrs au fond de leurs cits  Marseille ou autres,  l'abri derrire leurs kalash, bah on n'ira pas les titiller et leur financement / logistique continuera  aider l'EI.


Tu fais  la police un mauvais procs. Ces jours ci, c'est manifestement dans les grosses cits qu'ils vont. 

Par ailleurs, le boycott touche petits et gros, voire, les gros davantage que les petits, si on va par l. L'ide c'est que tant qu'une large partie de la population continuera  s'approvisionner dans ces cits, la police, mme avec davantage de moyens, mnera une bataille perdue. Et dans la situation actuelle, c'est quelque chose sur lequel nous pouvons agir.

On est capables de boycotter une marque, un pays, les mchants capitalistes, le systme, mais pas les dealeurs? 




> entendre ce genre de discours, on aurait presque l'impression qu'il suffirait que le shit soit vendu dans les bureaux de tabac pour couper les vivres au terrorisme. Dans ce cas, qu'est-ce qu'on attend ?


C'est un sujet diffrent. Aujourd'hui, le cannabis n'est pas en vente libre, et je doute que nos politiques changent d'avis maintenant. La principale raison, c'est que cela ajouterait un problme de sant publique  ceux existant (nommment, l'alcool et le tabac). Mais ce n'est pas la question. Ici, et maintenant, les trafics posent problme, on peut agir en arrtant de les sponsoriser. Bien entendu, ce serait mieux s'ils n'existaient pas, mais ce n'est pas le cas.




> Quel que soit ce que l'on achte, on n'a pas la main sur la circulation de l'argent. Qu'est-ce qui nous dit que, quand on achte un tl d'occas sur le bon coin, on ne finance pas un groupuscule dangereux ?


Ca c'est un sophisme ou je ne m'y connais pas. On n'est jamais certain  100%, mais... Un paquet de clope achet chez un buraliste a trs peu de chance de financer des trafics divers, le mme paquet achet au noir a toutes les chances de le faire. La tl d'occasion sur le bon coin est trs probablement moins risque la barrette made in cit. 

Francois

----------


## Zirak

> Cest dabord le terreau de lislamisation et de la radicalisation quil faut combattre. Mais en mme temps, comment voulez-vous quun jeune franais dorigine arabe puisse sen sortir et/ou sy retrouver lorsque nous avons un march du travail satur avec des dlocalisations qui narrangent rien ? Vous imaginez le caractre humiliant que ces jeunes doivent supporter pour juste avoir le droit dexister ? Ce nest en rien tonnant que la radicalisation existe mme si elle touche une trs faible minorit. Tous les lments ncessaires  son existence sont runis  lintrieur : entassement dans des quartiers pourris, parents qui ne travaillent pas, checs scolaire, trafic de drogues, mais aussi  lextrieur : dlit de sale gueule, nettoyage au karcher, rejet affich sur toutes les ondes en promouvant le FN. 
> 
> Et vous voudriez quil se passe quoi ? Quils votent par millions pour Christine Boutin ?
> 
> Cest un avenir dont ils ont besoin et cet avenir, certain le trouve dans la radicalisation.


Amen ! 

Et c'tait dj vrai avant les attentats ou l'existence de l'EI. Mais quand on le dit, on nous rpond que ce n'est pas vrai, que ce sont les trangers qui ne font pas d'efforts pour s'intgrer (alors que les mecs ne sont pas trangers mais ns en France pour la plupart...).

C'est exactement la discussion qu'on a eu l'autre jour sur un autre fil.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai toujours pens que l'ide mme d'avoir des quartiers dfinis ou l'on isole la misre n'est pas une bonne ide... Si ce n'est pas possible  Paris tout de suite, je pense qu'on aurait tout intrt a dfinir en outre du quota de logement sociaux maximum une autre contrainte en terme de pourcentage de logement sociaux maximum dans une zone. (pas plus de 35% par exemple)
> Cela aurait pour effet sur 15 ans d'taler les personnes en situation de misre dans toute la population, et donc de limiter pas mal de problme.


En fait, beaucoup de familles de classe moyenne occupent des logements sociaux (un smic, ou un peu plus, ne suffit pas  louer un appart pour cinq personnes, en raison du prix). Perso, j'ai habit plusieurs types de quartiers :
1. Le quartiers sociaux "de luxe" avec que des blancs, regards de haut, mais avec compassion, par les quartiers voisins.
2. La vraie crasse : les cages de lapin, o 99 % de la population est chmeuse et noire, et en surpopulation dans le logement. Le seul espace vert servait de terrain de bataille aux enfants. Ces quartiers devraient tout bonnement tre rass, et la population reloge dcemment.
3. Quartier espac, beaucoup de parcs, population *extrmement mixte*, cole qui fait vraiment de son mieux avec le peu de moyen dont elle dispose, mairie dsireuse de proposer des activits aux jeunes, quelques problmes de dgradation, mais honntement pas beaucoup.

Depuis, j'habite toujours dans ce troisime quartier, pourtant constitu  90 % de logements sociaux et pourtant trs agrable  vivre. Si on doit imposer un quota,  mon avis ce serait plutt sur les espaces de vie disponibles. a parat bte dit comme a, mais a change absolument tout.

----------


## deuche

> Au final, l'impression dominante, c'est qu'on a institutionnalis l'ide qu'un arabe, ca valait moins qu'un bon franais... bien qu'on se dfende de le faire.


Il faut r-apprendre  vivre ensemble.
Dtruire les quartiers et mettre en place une politique de mixit sociale.


@Conan & Pmithrandir je n'ai pas lu vos messages avant d'crire le mien. Mais je constate que nous nous rejoignons.
Il serait alors intressant que de savoir si loption de btir dautres quartiers est partag par lensemble de la communaut ici. Si tel tait le cas, il ne faudrait pas seulement le demander.

Il faut lexiger.
Nous sommes souverain et nos reprsentants doivent se soumettre  ce que nous leur demandons !

----------


## Invit

> Ca c'est un sophisme ou je ne m'y connais pas.


Pas faux, je reformule donc : il est tout  fait possible qu'un jour, on dcouvre que toto158, vendeur sur le bon coin, a russi  collecter 15 milliards d'euros pour financer sa secte. Ce jour l, tu auras tous les mdias qui se dchaneront sur les dangers de ce type de vente qui est, rappelons-le,  la limite de la lgalit (a reste de la vente au noir). Il est tout  fait possible que dans 5 ans, la vente d'occasion soit brandie comme la bte noire de la rpublique.Tout est question d'poque et de point de vue. C'est simplement un exemple, je ne compare pas le trafic de drogue  la vente d'occasion, je compare deux conomies officieuses. Aujourd'hui, on pointe du doigt le shit parce que c'est reconnu comme "mal". Demain, a pourra tre autre chose, et a mnera toujours autant  rien.

----------


## Zirak

> Il serait alors intressant que de savoir si loption de btir dautres quartiers est partag par lensemble de la communaut ici.


Vu les messages de certains, je peux dj te dire que la rponse est non...

Une partie de la population franaise, (n'en dplaise  certains, oui il y a des racistes en France), ne veut pas des musulmans, donc ils seront ok pour tout raser, et d'en profiter pour mettre tout le monde dehors, pas pour reconstruire hlas...

----------


## GPPro

> Amen ! 
> 
> Et c'tait dj vrai avant les attentats ou l'existence de l'EI. Mais quand on le dit, on nous rpond que ce n'est pas vrai, que ce sont les trangers qui ne font pas d'efforts pour s'intgrer (alors que les mecs ne sont pas trangers mais ns en France pour la plupart...).
> 
> C'est exactement la discussion qu'on a eu l'autre jour sur un autre fil.


En fait on pourrait pousser le raisonnement plus loin. Ce qui se passe est un vrai constat d'chec pour la socit franaise et ses politiciens (de droite, ceux qui les ont fait venir, de gauche, ceux qui les ont laiss grandir dans les cits et les ont instrumentaliss pour faire monter le FN). On a fait venir des gens pour avoir de la main d'oeuvre corvable et plus docile que l'autochtone lambda. Sauf qu' long terme on n'avait rien  leur offrir.

Du coup a me fait rflchir aux rfugis syriens : est-ce vraiment un cadeau  leur faire ? Eux srement (ce qu'on a  leur offrir ne peut tre pire que la guerre), mais leurs enfants, est-ce qu'on saura mieux les traiter ?

----------


## GPPro

> Vu les messages de certains, je peux dj te dire que la rponse est non...
> 
> Une partie de la population franaise, (n'en dplaise  certains, oui il y a des racistes en France), ne veut pas des musulmans, donc ils seront ok pour tout raser, et d'en profiter pour mettre tout le monde dehors, pas pour reconstruire hlas...


Les "quartiers" c'taient une grosse connerie. J'y ai pass mon enfance : construit  l'cart de la ville ( distance raisonnable du centre ville, pour ne pas effrayer le bourgeois j'imagine) y'a pas grand chose  faire que de zoner. Perso j'ai eu la chance que mes parents (enfin surtout ma mre en fait) m'interdisent de jouer dehors. Je ne sais pas si elle l'a fait consciemment (je n'en ai jamais discut avec elle) mais avec le recul c'est ce qui fait que j'ai mieux fini que la plupart de mes camarades de collges. Et les autres qui ont russis (un Mohammed et un Faruk, pour bien prciser que je ne parle pas que de petits blancs) taient dans la mme situation que moi : on ne joue pas dehors en bas de l'immeuble.

----------


## fcharton2

> Il est tout  fait possible que dans 5 ans, la vente d'occasion soit brandie comme la bte noire de la rpublique.


Ca me parait un peu douteux, mais si tu relis mon message, tu verras que je parle des trafics en gnral (et que je cite la drogue parce que c'est l'un des plus importants, et des plus violents, ce que la vente d'occasion a peu de chance de devenir).

Mais je suis d'accord avec toi quand tu dis : 




> Tout est question d'poque et de point de vue.


Tout  fait. Dans cinquante ans, les morts de vendredi seront probablement oublis, et, on l'a vu dans certaines ractions, certaines personnes ressentent moins que nous ces violences, parce que les attentats chez eux sont monnaie courante. Est-ce  dire qu'il ne faut rien faire? Parce que ce sont juste des poques et des points de vue? Ne disait on pas exactement le contraire, en Janvier, quand on tait Charlie? 

Donc oui, peut tre que dans 10 ans on pensera autrement, et peut tre que les esquimaux rigolent le soir  la veille, dans leur igloo, en lisant ce fil et en nous trouvant dcidment bien tranges, mais le comprendre et s'en rjouir ne change rien  la situation prsente, qui est que ces trafics (de drogue notamment), les zones de non droit qu'ils ont fait apparatre, les armes qui y circulent, l'argent qui y est brass, font partie du problme actuel, qui a caus la mort, pas relative du tout, de 130 personnes vendredi dernier. Et qu' ce titre, rduire le trafic serait, ici et maintenant, une bonne chose, et que nous, consommateurs potentiels, avons l une occasion en or d'agir,  notre niveau et notre chelle. 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> mais leurs enfants, est-ce qu'on saura mieux les traiter ?


J'ose esprer que oui. Je n'ai pas de boule de cristal et je ne connais pas l'avenir, mais j'espre qu'on va garder nos structures de base (notamment l'cole gratuite et obligatoire). Mme si les circonstances sont loin d'tre favorables, nous avons quand mme beaucoup plus de chances d'tre en mesure de leur proposer un mtier que les pays du tiers monde (dsole, a ne se dit plus mais l, j'ai du mal  sortir les autres termes sans avoir l'impression d'tre dmago).

Concernant les quartiers, on habitait certainement pas les mmes, mais moi j'ai jou dehors et j'ai zon, a ne m'a pas empch de russir (c'est marrant que ce soit ce terme "russir" qui sorte), de mme que certains de mes copains  l'poque. J'aimerais bien que tu dveloppes ce point et que tu expliques pourquoi ctoyer d'autres enfants de ton quartier aurait pu sucrer tes chances. L'ducation des parents aide beaucoup, je pense aussi, mais je suis trs rticente face  l'ide que les frquentation des enfants dterminent leur avenir. Je pense au contraire que plus on ctoie de personnes diffrentes, mieux on est arm pour l'avenir, et moins on se laisse mettre des illres par les mdias.

----------


## deuche

> Vu les messages de certains, je peux dj te dire que la rponse est non...
> 
> Une partie de la population franaise, (n'en dplaise  certains, oui il y a des racistes en France), ne veut pas des musulmans, donc ils seront ok pour tout raser, et d'en profiter pour mettre tout le monde dehors, pas pour reconstruire hlas...



Les messages de certains ne forment pas une majorit.
Que dit la majorit ?

A situation d'urgence, plan d'urgence.
S'il y a des milliards pour des bombes, il doit bien y en avoir pour rebatr.

----------


## Zirak

> J'aimerais bien que tu dveloppes ce point et que tu expliques pourquoi ctoyer d'autres enfants de ton quartier aurait pu sucrer tes chances. L'ducation des parents aide beaucoup, je pense aussi, mais je suis trs rticente face  l'ide que les frquentation des enfants dterminent leur avenir. *Je pense au contraire que plus on ctoie de personnes diffrentes, mieux on est arm pour l'avenir, et moins on se laisse mettre des illres par les mdias.*


Je pense que malgr toute la bonne volont de tes parents, et l'ducation qu'il te donne, si tu "zone" avec de "mauvaises graines", tu as plus de chance de te laisser embrigader  faire des btises qu'en jouant seul.

Je considre tre quelqu'un de relativement bien lev, j'ai grandi en cit aussi, qui n'taient pas les pires ni les meilleurs (Sainte-Genevive des bois, Evry, etc. etc.), et  8 ans je fraudais dj le bus pour aller dans le centre-ville ou le RER pour aller Courcouronnes, je ne pense pas que j'aurais fait ce genre de chose tout seul.

Bon moi mes parents ne m'ont pas tenu enferm, mais vers 10/11 ans, on a dmnag  la "campagne" dans le 77, avant de vraiment partir  la campagne. Mais  l'poque, on entendait dj des coups de feu dans la cit, sans que les flics ne se dplacent, et je serais rest l-bas, et malgr l'ducation de mes parents, je ne mettrais pas ma main  couper que je n'aurais rien fait de plus grave que frauder le RER...


Aprs je suis d'accord avec toi sur la partie en gras, si tu ctois plein de monde d'horizons diffrents mais qui sont relativement ouverts et bien levs aussi, ce n'est que mieux. Il ne faut pas se baser sur les origines ethniques ou sociales d'une personne pour savoir si elle est frquentable ou non, la je te rejoins, maintenant, cela ne veux pas dire que tout le monde est frquentable.

----------


## Pascaltech

Aujourd'hui, le laxisme du gouvernement sur l'immigration est sa rponse au financement de la retraite.

3 actifs pour un retrait : tant donn que les actifs ont vu leur revenu baisser, peut tre en faudra-t-il 4.

Ce qu'ils ne vous disent pas, c'est que les 3 actifs atteindront la retraite aussi, alors il faudra 9 actifs pour financer leur retraite, et ainsi de suite ... Le montage financier est faux ds son nonc. 

Alors peut-tre leur solution va tre de repousser l'ge de la retraite indfiniment. Preuve de leur gosme.

L'objectif du gouvernement c'est d'assurer le financement de la retraite de la gnration des criquets, exclusive, goste, autocentre.

Soyez solidaires de leur gosme.

----------


## Invit

> Est-ce  dire qu'il ne faut rien faire? Parce que ce sont juste des poques et des points de vue? Ne disait on pas exactement le contraire, en Janvier, quand on tait Charlie?


L c'est toi qui verses dans le sophisme. Bien sr qu'il faut faire quelque chose, mais malheureusement, le trafic de drogue et autres n'est pas une cause relle du terrorisme et nous, simples citoyens, ne sommes pas dans le secret des Dieux et ne disposons pas de toutes les cls pour comprendre les tenants et les aboutissants politiques et conomiques. Et, malheureusement aussi, je n'ai pas la rponse  la question "que faut-il faire" ? Je souhaitais juste signaler que mme si tout le monde arrtait le shit du jour au lendemain, le terrorisme ne s'arrterait pas, car il y aurait tout un tas d'autres conomies parallles (ou non d'ailleurs) pour les financer. Mais comme tu m'as repris sur mon sophisme et que j'ai fait un effort pour reformuler ma pense, j'attends de toi que tu m'entendes, ce que tu n'a pas fait.
O alors, c'est moi qui n'ai pas capt ton message ? Dans ce cas, n'hsite pas  le formuler plus clairement, autrement, je m'arrte l pour ma part.

----------


## Zirak

> Les messages de certains ne forment pas une majorit.
> Que dit la majorit ?
> 
> A situation d'urgence, plan d'urgence.
> S'il y a des milliards pour des bombes, il doit bien y en avoir pour rebatr.


Je suis bien d'accord, mais tu as parl "d'ensemble de la communaut"  la base, pas de majorit.

Donc sur l'ensemble de la communaut, je te rponds "non tout le monde ne sera pas d'accord".

Aprs, plus le temps passe, et plus ce genre d'vnements font leurs uvres et plus je doute que la "majorit" soient pour une meilleur "intgration" des trangers, c'est bien le problme.

Comme je disais, il suffit de voir ce fil, qui  mon avis, doit plutt bien reprsenter les diverses opinions sur le sujet, et ce que l'on pourrait trouver au niveau national (et encore que, on est sens tre plus "duqu" que la moyenne, donc dans des milieux de bas du front (comme les appelles certains), c'est surement pire). Et rien qu'ici, a ne fleur pas spcialement bon l'envie de mixit sociale...

----------


## Invit

> Je pense que malgr toute la bonne volont de tes parents, et l'ducation qu'il te donne, si tu "zone" avec de "mauvaises graines", tu as plus de chance de te laisser embrigader  faire des btises qu'en jouant seul.


Marrant, j'ai trs souvent ce type de retour dans le cas de la rgion parisienne. Moi, je suis de Brest. Je n'ai jamais russi  avoir ne serait-ce qu'un lment de rponse  la question de savoir pourquoi c'est si diffrent. Mais pourtant, c'est trs diffrent. Chez moi, frauder le bus, c'tait un sport local (de mme que tout un tas de joyeusets du mme type), mais ce que tu appelles bien pire (je suppose savoir de quoi tu parles) tait rserv  des bandes trs underground, qui ne se mlaient pas au reste de la population. Et nous, les jeunes cons, on fuyait ces types comme la peste (trop malsains et trop dangereux).
Ce qui serait intressant, ce serait de savoir pourquoi les choses sont si diffrentes  Paris qu' Brest et dans d'autres villes provinciales.

----------


## fcharton2

> Je souhaitais juste signaler que mme si tout le monde arrtait le shit du jour au lendemain, le terrorisme ne s'arrterait pas, car il y aurait tout un tas d'autres conomies parallles (ou non d'ailleurs) pour les financer. Mais comme tu m'as repris sur mon sophisme et que j'ai fait un effort pour reformuler ma pense, j'attends de toi que tu m'entendes, ce que tu n'a pas fait.


Je t'ai entendue et je t'ai rpondu. Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que si on regarde les choses d'un peu haut ou dans la dure, alors rien n'a rellement d'importance. C'est vrai du trafic de drogue, mais c'est aussi vrai des attentats, et des morts. 

Maintenant, on vit ici et maintenant, et ce n'est pas parce que la solution complte du problme nous chappe qu'on ne peut rien faire  notre niveau. 

Ce que je dis, c'est qu'en ne soutenant plus les trafics (je ne parle pas d'arrter de fumer, mais de ne plus rien acheter qui vienne ou passe par ces circuits) on peut avoir un effet qui ira dans le bon sens, parce que les trafics n'existe que parce qu'il y a des consommateurs. Je ne prtends pas que cela fera disparaitre l'conomie parallle, ni que cela liminera le terrorisme, mais je suis certain que cela aura un effet. 

Ca me parait aussi une question de logique. Il n'est pas raisonnable de pester contre les zones de non droit, ou les territoires perdus de la rpublique, et la misre qui s'y installe, et de ne pas voir que certaines de nos "manies" y contribuent.

Ce sera tout aussi pour moi. 

Francois

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Marrant, j'ai trs souvent ce type de retour dans le cas de la rgion parisienne. Moi, je suis de Brest. Je n'ai jamais russi  avoir ne serait-ce qu'un lment de rponse  la question de savoir pourquoi c'est si diffrent. Mais pourtant, c'est trs diffrent. Chez moi, frauder le bus, c'tait un sport local (de mme que tout un tas de joyeusets du mme type), mais ce que tu appelles bien pire (je suppose savoir de quoi tu parles) tait rserv  des bandes trs underground, qui ne se mlaient pas au reste de la population. Et nous, les jeunes cons, on fuyait ces types comme la peste (trop malsains et trop dangereux).
> Ce qui serait intressant, ce serait de savoir pourquoi les choses sont si diffrentes  Paris qu' Brest et dans d'autres villes provinciales.


peut-tre que Brest (139 676 hab) n'est tout simplement pas comparable  Paris (2 240 621 hab) ou Marseille (852 516 hab).

Compare peut-tre plutt  Roubaix (94 536 hab.).



> En 2009, Roubaix possde un taux de criminalit de 83,62 actes pour 1 000 habitants, suprieur au taux moyen de 75,28 des villes franaises de 100 000  250 000 habitants et un taux trs suprieur  la moyenne franaise de 56,39


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roubaix#Criminalit.C3.A9

----------


## ManusDei

Hier soir (16 Novembre) le journal d'arte taient exclusivement consacr aux attentats.
http://www.arte.tv/guide/fr/emissions/AJT/arte-journal
Plus intressant que presque tout ce que j'ai pu voir ou lire ces derniers jours (le deuxime sujet  partir de 3min).

----------


## Zirak

> Marrant, j'ai trs souvent ce type de retour dans le cas de la rgion parisienne. Moi, je suis de Brest. Je n'ai jamais russi  avoir ne serait-ce qu'un lment de rponse  la question de savoir pourquoi c'est si diffrent. Mais pourtant, c'est trs diffrent. Chez moi, frauder le bus, c'tait un sport local (de mme que tout un tas de joyeusets du mme type), mais ce que tu appelles bien pire (je suppose savoir de quoi tu parles) tait rserv  des bandes trs underground, qui ne se mlaient pas au reste de la population. Et nous, les jeunes cons, on fuyait ces types comme la peste (trop malsains et trop dangereux).
> Ce qui serait intressant, ce serait de savoir pourquoi les choses sont si diffrentes  Paris qu' Brest et dans d'autres villes provinciales.


Aprs je parle de a en RP, c'tait il y a 25 ans. Mais pour moi la diffrence RP / Province, c'est un peu comme certaines modes entre les US et la France, a dbarque chez nous 10/15 ans aprs, quand c'est dj dmod l-bas (enfin c'est moins le cas maintenant avec internet).

Quand  8 ans, on fraudait le RER pour aller  Courcouronnes depuis Evry (dbut 90), on tait pas 150  le faire, les "voyous" taient plus dans la vingtaine voir fin d'adolescence, alors qu'aujourd'hui j'ai l'impression que ds la primaire voir au collge maximum, les jeunes sont dj limite aussi voyous que les mecs de 20 piges de mon poque.

Et pas seulement  Paris, j'ai fait mon lyce  Bourges et  St-Brieuc (j'habitais vers Guingamp), 1 an de fac  Rennes, maintenant, j'habite vers Nevers, et dans toutes ces villes, il y avait des quartiers o je n'avais pas envie d'aller trainer...

----------


## deuche

> Ce qui serait intressant, ce serait de savoir pourquoi les choses sont si diffrentes  Paris qu' Brest et dans d'autres villes provinciales.


Vas une fois  Mante-la-Jolie et tu comprendras.

----------


## Invit

> peut-tre que Brest (139 676 hab) n'est tout simplement pas comparable  Paris (2 240 621 hab) ou Marseille (852 516 hab).
> 
> Compare peut-tre plutt  Roubaix (94 536 hab.).
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roubaix#Criminalit.C3.A9


J'ai t comparer la densit de population sur Wikipdia, plutt, par curiosit.
Marseille : 3 543 hab./km2
Roubaix : 7 146 hab./km2
Brest : 2 821 hab./km2
Paris : 21 258 hab./km2

Je ne connais pas la vie  Marseille, mais peut-tre qu'on a effectivement peut-tre un lment de rponse, en voyant que Roubaix a deux fois plus d'habitants au km2 que Marseille et Brest, mme si bien moins que le taux atteint par Paris. Pourtant, je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit la cause premire, quand on compare la densit de population au taux de criminalit de ce document par exemple.
Je constate aussi qu'ils intgrent les dlits et la dlinquance dans le taux de criminalit, ce qui peut tre judicieux dans un autre contexte, mais dans le cas prsent, o on parle des chances d'avenir pour les enfants, je pense que la criminalit (de  mon avis  plusieurs problmes srieux et difficilement solubles) n'est pas comparable  la dlinquance (o bon nombre de jeunes qui jonglent avec la lgalit sont conscients de la ncessit de prparer leur avenir, poursuivent leurs tudes et se calment  25 ans). Encore une fois, je parle de mon vcu propre  Brest, je conoit que c'est diffrent dans d'autres villes.

----------


## Invit

> Vas une fois  Mante-la-Jolie et tu comprendras.


J'y suis all une fois, et je n'ai pas compris. C'est toujours un grand point d'interrogation dans ma tte. Et je n'ai pas envie d'aller y vivre  des fins d'tude, je suis curieuse mais pas  ce point  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Vas une fois  Mante-la-Jolie et tu comprendras.


Ah le val fourr...  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Marrant, j'ai trs souvent ce type de retour dans le cas de la rgion parisienne. Moi, je suis de Brest. Je n'ai jamais russi  avoir ne serait-ce qu'un lment de rponse  la question de savoir pourquoi c'est si diffrent. Mais pourtant, c'est trs diffrent. Chez moi, frauder le bus, c'tait un sport local (de mme que tout un tas de joyeusets du mme type), mais ce que tu appelles bien pire (je suppose savoir de quoi tu parles) tait rserv  des bandes trs underground, qui ne se mlaient pas au reste de la population. Et nous, les jeunes cons, on fuyait ces types comme la peste (trop malsains et trop dangereux).
> Ce qui serait intressant, ce serait de savoir pourquoi les choses sont si diffrentes  Paris qu' Brest et dans d'autres villes provinciales.


Moi aussi j'ai pass mon enfance a Brest... et bien c'est une ville assez protg, globalement bien duqu et calme. La politique est clairement oriente a gauche toute depuis des annes avec des services nombreux pour les quartiers dfavoriss(quand un con ne crame pas la bibliothque).
Il y a aussi de nombreuses maisons / appartements peu cher qui permette de se recaser juste si les deux parents gagnent le smic. 

C'est je pense une diffrence majeure, en banlieue parisienne, mme en trouvant un travail, tu ne peux pas sortir du logement social. A Brest, si tu travailles tu auras vite un niveau de vie suffisant pour t'assumer et mme acheter un truc. Il faudra faire des rparations, mais ca se trouve facilement.

----------


## GPPro

> Je pense que malgr toute la bonne volont de tes parents, et l'ducation qu'il te donne, si tu "zone" avec de "mauvaises graines", tu as plus de chance de te laisser embrigader  faire des btises qu'en jouant seul.
> 
> Je considre tre quelqu'un de relativement bien lev, j'ai grandi en cit aussi, qui n'taient pas les pires ni les meilleurs (Sainte-Genevive des bois, Evry, etc. etc.), et  8 ans je fraudais dj le bus pour aller dans le centre-ville ou le RER pour aller Courcouronnes, je ne pense pas que j'aurais fait ce genre de chose tout seul.
> 
> Bon moi mes parents ne m'ont pas tenu enferm, mais vers 10/11 ans, on a dmnag  la "campagne" dans le 77, avant de vraiment partir  la campagne. Mais  l'poque, on entendait dj des coups de feu dans la cit, sans que les flics ne se dplacent, et je serais rest l-bas, et malgr l'ducation de mes parents, je ne mettrais pas ma main  couper que je n'aurais rien fait de plus grave que frauder le RER...
> 
> 
> Aprs je suis d'accord avec toi sur la partie en gras, si tu ctois plein de monde d'horizons diffrents mais qui sont relativement ouverts et bien levs aussi, ce n'est que mieux. Il ne faut pas se baser sur les origines ethniques ou sociales d'une personne pour savoir si elle est frquentable ou non, la je te rejoins, maintenant, cela ne veux pas dire que tout le monde est frquentable.


Mais de toute faon ces gens l je les frquentais  l'cole (et on tait ami, je n'tais pas autiste dans mon coin  ::mouarf:: ). Par contre aprs les cours je n'avais pas le droit d'aller faire des conneries avec eux...

Edit : dsol je sors de runion et j'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire, je vois qu'il y a une discussion sur Paris vs le reste : moi c'tait un bled de 30k habitants (d'o la facilit de construire les cits  l'cart de la ville justement, car il y en a 2).

----------


## deuche

> J'y suis all une fois, et je n'ai pas compris. C'est toujours un grand point d'interrogation dans ma tte. Et je n'ai pas envie d'aller y vivre  des fins d'tude, je suis curieuse mais pas  ce point


Il ne faut pas confondre Mantes-la-Jolie et Mantes-la-Ville qui est trs jolie. En effet  l'poque o j'y all (pour faire du sport sur le bassin olympique) c'tait le seul bassin de France en permanence protgs. Il est situ jute  ct du Val Fourr. 

C'est vraiment dans ce type de quartier qu'il faut gnrer de la mixit sociale.

----------


## Issam

> Le Coran fait devoir  tout musulman de conqurir tous les pays du monde par tous les moyens, la ruse, la tromperie (taqqiya), le proslytisme, la force et le meurtre si ncessaire.


Waouw !!!!! cites tes sources (versets) puisque tu parles du coran,  si ce que tu *affirmes* est vrai !!!

hallucinant !

----------


## Kropernic

Moi de ce que j'ai entendu (source : mon chef de service qui est tout aussi musulman que moi  ::aie:: ), le coran prne effectivement la paix et la non-violence mais pas tous les add-ons sur le ct.

Je crois qu'il y a le mme genre d'add-on pour la bible et le thalmud non ?

My 2 cents.

----------


## daniel.d

Une trange odeur de puanteur.

Tous les clichs ressortent : terrorisme, intgration, immigration, drogue, dlinquance, quartiers ghettos.
Un trop vaste sujet pour le traiter en un post, quelques brves ractions.

Depuis 2015 le nombre de terroristes 11 pour plusieurs millions d'immigrs et parmi ces terroristes la grande majorit sont franais.
Parmi ceux qui partent combattre en Syrie nous trouvons mme de "bons franais de souche duqus catho".
En parallle j'aimerai que l'on rappelle le nombre d'immigrs et de fils d'immigrs morts pour la France dans les guerres. Aujourd'hui mme ils sont plus nombreux  nous dfendre dans notre arme et notre police que le nombre de terroristes.
Je rappellerai qu'entre autre ce sont souvent les lgionnaires qui sont envoys en premire ligne pour nous dfendre et que l'on puisse notre cul sur une chaise crire sur nos forum.

Sur le financement pensez-vous srieusement que l'EI ai besoin de l'argent de la drogue quand ils gagnent des millions de dollars issus du ptrole vendu  l'un de nos allis.
Je me souvient d'un "c dans l'air" o l'intervenant disait qu'il suffisait d'un crdit  la consommation pour financer de telles oprations.

Je pense que ce vendredi ils ont gagn sur un point malgr les apparences en augmentant le clivage "bon franais" et immigrs qui pour certains restent immigrs mme aprs la deuxime ou troisime gnration ne en France.
Mme le prsident tombe dans le pige en voquant des problmes de "nationalit" comme si cela aurait empch les auteurs du massacre de venir de Belgique.

Quant aux quartiers ghettos ils servent encore le fantasme collectif, combien de reportages sur ce qu'il y a de bon, les russites, l'entraide, le savoir vivre ensemble.
Et non ce n'est pas en dtruisant ces quartiers que viendra la paix.
Les terroristes de janvier avaient sjourn et s'taient runis dans le Cantal.

Par ailleurs on oublie vite que l'on se flicite des contrats d'armement raliss avec les financeurs d'organisations terroristes.
Nous prfrons ses allis aux russes dont je rappelle que l'embargo n'est pas lev malgr leur implication relle en Syrie.
Quel suivi aprs la guerre en Libye ? en Irak ?

On parle de grandes valeurs rpublicaines en ces temps de crise profonde alors que nous n'avons aucun rituels pour nous les rappeler en temps normal.
Un bal le 14 juillet, le dfil la majorit n'en a que faire.
Le 1er mai un poigne de manifestant chaque anne.
le 11 novembre un jour fri quelconque.
Service national suspendu. D'ailleurs combien l'on fait sans rechigner et combien on essay de d'y chapper.
Un projet dont on serait fier ? scientifique, social ? non , le vide, le march et la consommation.

----------


## RyzenOC

Je pense que le coran c'est comme la bible (j'avais lu il y'a longtemps 2-3 passage en latin de la bible de mon grand pre), sa sont des bouquins qui ont t crit dans des langues morte (aramen pour la bible ?) avec des phrases trs vagues, dans le mme style que l'horoscope.

Si on compte une traduction un peu bancale + du texte qui peut dire tout et n'importe quoi, les interprtations sont innombrable.
Dans le mme style que les bouquins de nostradamus, ou tous ce que l'on interprte/croit comprendre n'est que pur statistique mlanger  notre contexte/environnement.

Rien que quand le lis un manuel technique, on peut dj faire plusieurs interprtation de ce que le pauvre codeur a bien pu vouloir dire alors.

Concernant la religion dans sa globalit, elles ont t cre  des poques diffrentes, le coran interdit au musulman de manger du porc juste parce que y'a 1000 ans on connaissait pas le frigo. Pour la bible, il y'a 2000 ans on n'avait pas cre le prservatif par exemple.
Donc mme si ce qui est crit est claire, il faut aussi savoir le transposer au 21eme sicle.

----------


## GPPro

> Concernant la religion dans sa globalit, elles ont t cre  des poques diffrentes, le coran interdit au musulman de manger du porc juste parce que y'a 1000 ans on connaissait pas le frigo.
> Donc mme si ce qui est crit est claire, il faut aussi savoir le transposer au 21eme sicle.


Tu veux dire, comme l'volution ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Tu veux dire, comme l'volution ?


Oui, car tous ce qui n'volue pas meurt c'est ainsi.
Le pape par exemple tente de modernis l'glise par exemple en assouplissent quelque lois.

La pratique de l'islam volue aussi de maniere diffrente d'un pays a l'autre, dans certain pays Arabe, les femmes ne peuvent pas sortir sans tre accompagn d'un homme. Ce qui n'est pas le cas France par exemple.

Le terrorisme tant le dernier recours quand une puissance s'croule.

----------


## Gooby

Pour info, Roubaix est l'une (la?) des villes les plus pauvres de France en 2015. Mme si a n'a jamais t trs rutilant, a s'est clairement dgrad depuis la fin de l'industrie textile. Le climat conomique dsastreux est favorable  l'mergence de la dlinquance et des traffics en tout genre. Et vu que tout a, c'est parqu dans une cit de Lille, qui est une ville assez active et bourgeoise, la mixit est assez minime, et a cre des destins (presque,  relativiser) tout tracs pour des gnrations entires, selon de quel ct du priphrique on nat.
Edit: j'insiste vraiment sur le fait que le clivage est, d'aprs moi, avant tout conomique plutt que culturel. Peut tre que la culture ne favorise pas  l'intgration conomique, certes, mais en fin de compte, a sera vraiment la richesse qui dcoupera les strates sociales.

----------


## r0d

> Le terrorisme tant le dernier recours quand une puissance s'croule.


Selon toi, Daesh serait donc en train de s'crouler?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Selon toi, Daesh serait donc en train de s'crouler?


Non, juste que le terrorisme/la gurilla et la dernire solution pour survivre.
Sa veut pas forcment dire qu'il s'croule. Mais quand on en viens  former des kamikazes c'est mauvais signe en gnrale.


trange d'ailleurs qu'avec les moyen moderne qu'ils ont ils forment encore des kamikazes, si j'tait un terroriste je fabriquerait plutt des drones avec des bombes, ou je balancerais un virus comme bola dans le mtro.

Ils ont l'argent pour acheter des armes, alors un drone ou une victime d'bola sa doit s'acqurir facilement pour eux ?

----------


## deuche

> Quant aux quartiers ghettos ils servent encore le fantasme collectif, combien de reportages sur ce qu'il y a de bon, les russites, l'entraide, le savoir vivre ensemble.


T'as dj travers un quartier du type Val Fourr ou quartier Nord de Marseille ?
Pour l'entraide, trs certainement mais pour le savoir vivre ensemble...
Tes reportages, c'est bien gentil, a permet peut-tre d'avoir bonne conscience. Mais visiblement a n'est pas suffisant pour que des Franais ns de parents ns en France ne commettent pas des attentats en pleine capitale.

On dit juste quil faut de la mixit sociale comme il pouvait en avoir dans les annes 70, 80. Cela na rien dun clich, jai moi-mme connu cette mixit, je serai le dernier  vouloir habiter dans ce type de quartier. En revanche, si lon me dit que dans le cadre dun amnagement urbain et du plan de rnovation des quartiers il est envisag de mlanger toutes les ethnies, religions l je pense que cela donne du sens  la fraternit et j'aurai mme envie d'y aller pour vivre ensemble tout simplement.

----------


## Marco46

> Selon toi, Daesh serait donc en train de s'crouler?


Le mot est fort mais la thorie des experts qu'on a pu entendre c'est que subissant des revers au nord de l'Irak et en Syrie ils compensent par des actions en Europe pour donner une image de puissance. Ca semble assez cohrent.

----------


## daniel.d

> T'as dj travers un quartier du type Val Fourr ou quartier Nord de Marseille ?
> Pour l'entraide, trs certainement mais pour le savoir vivre ensemble...
> Tes reportages, c'est bien gentil, a permet peut-tre d'avoir bonne conscience. Mais visiblement a n'est pas suffisant pour que des Franais ns de parents ns en France ne commettent pas des attentats en pleine capitale.
> 
> On dit juste quil faut de la mixit sociale comme il pouvait en avoir dans les annes 70, 80. Cela na rien dun clich, jai moi-mme connu cette mixit, je serai le dernier  vouloir habiter dans ce type de quartier. En revanche, si lon me dit que dans le cadre dun amnagement urbain et du plan de rnovation des quartiers il est envisag de mlanger toutes les ethnies, religions l je pense que cela donne du sens  la fraternit et j'aurai mme envie d'y aller pour vivre ensemble tout simplement.


Oui je sais de quoi je parle boulet. J'ai vcu en banlieue et j'y ai encore des amis.

Ou tu as vu de la mixit un jour dans ces quartiers? il y avait des franais modestes avec des immigrs modestes de mme condition, tous employs et ouvriers, quelques rares artisans. En effet les franais sont partis "trop d'arabes".
Quand je retourne dans ces quartiers avec mauvaise rputation, j'y trouve une population respectueuse et polie, c'est pas le cas partout. Mme les plus jeunes qui pourtant ne me connaissent pas disent bonjour.

Le peuple franais a besoin d'un bouc missaire il l'a

Sinon pour ceux qui ont le temps Infrarouge immigration et dlinquance l'enqute qui drange

----------


## Issam

> Concernant la religion dans sa globalit, elles ont t cre  des poques diffrentes, le coran interdit au musulman de manger du porc juste parce que y'a 1000 ans on connaissait pas le frigo. Pour la bible, il y'a 2000 ans on n'avait pas cre le prservatif par exemple.
> Donc mme si ce qui est crit est claire, il faut aussi savoir le transposer au 21eme sicle.


le fait que l'islam interdit le porc n'a rien a voir avec le frigo,http://islammedia.free.fr/Pages/islam-porc.html



> Je pense que le coran c'est comme la bible (j'avais lu il y'a longtemps 2-3 passage en latin de la bible de mon grand pre), sa sont des bouquins qui ont t crit dans des langues morte (aramen pour la bible ?) avec des phrases trs vagues, dans le mme style que l'horoscope.
> 
> Si on compte une traduction un peu bancale + du texte qui peut dire tout et n'importe quoi, les interprtations sont innombrable.
> Dans le mme style que les bouquins de nostradamus, ou tous ce que l'on interprte/croit comprendre n'est que pur statistique mlanger  notre contexte/environnement.


selon la foi musulmane , le coran est transmis par Dieu lui mme a travers l'ange gabriel , et c'est comme a que tous les prcdants prophtes ont reu leurs messages originels .


Bref! on s'loigne vraiment du sujet .
ce qui c'est pass est avant tout d'ordre politique , la religion n'est que le pretexte . on plus on ne peux pas exclure la france de ce qui ce passe a l'echelle mondiale d'autant plus que le gouvernement franais est directement impliqu dans cette quation complexe.

que toutes les victimes innocentes qui sont mortes pour rien ! a paris ou ailleurs reposent en paix , mes  sincres condolances au familles des victimes , du  plus profond de mon coeur .

un jour justice sera faite , en tout les cas c'est ma foi .

----------


## Zirak

> Quand je retourne dans ces quartiers avec mauvaise rputation, j'y trouve une population respectueuse et polie, c'est pas le cas partout. Mme les plus jeunes qui pourtant ne me connaissent pas disent bonjour.
> 
> Le peuple franais a besoin d'un bouc missaire il l'a


Oui enfin il ne faut pas exagrer dans le sens inverse non plus, bien sr que les banlieues ne contiennent pas que toute la lie de l'humanit, mais de la  dire que tout le monde y est gentil et poli, et ce, dans toutes les banlieues, dsol mais non. ^^

Aprs ce ne sont jamais tous les habitants des banlieues, on est bien d'accord, dans chaque cit, c'est toujours une "bande", avec des membres connus de tout le monde (et pas forcment d'origine trangre on est bien d'accord aussi), qui font chier les gens, et qui vont te braquer ou t'agresser, car tu auras "os" en regarder un dans les yeux de faon tout  fait anodine...

Des cons, y'en a partout, mme dans les cits.  ::):

----------


## daniel.d

Je te parles de la majorit de la population de ces quartiers et pas de la poigne d'abrutis dont la police devrait s'occuper depuis bien longtemps.

----------


## Algo D.DN

Si a continue Zebda va devoir reprendre du service, rapport au bruit et l'odeur, mixit etcetera, c'est une bien belle ide, mais qui n'est qu'une des utopies propages par les lectoralistes, et les gens qui le peroivent comme un concept social, un peu comme une mode.




> Des cons, y'en a partout...


Anf, c'est mme  a qu'on les reconnat.  ::D:

----------


## souviron34

> Il ne faut pas inverser causes et consquences, si les mecs se mettent  dealer ou  partir au Djihad, c'est parce que cela leur apporte plus que de se faire ignorer par la Rpublique qui les laissent crever  petit feu.


Voui.. Enfin la Rpublique aurait beaucoup de mal  leur trouver un travail  1000 euros par jour, hein ???

T'en connais beaucoup, toi, des gens qui travaillent honntement et qui  22 ans s'achtent une BMW ??
 ::aie:: 





> Selon toi, Daesh serait donc en train de s'crouler?





> Le mot est fort mais la thorie des experts qu'on a pu entendre c'est que subissant des revers au nord de l'Irak et en Syrie ils compensent par des actions en Europe pour donner une image de puissance. Ca semble assez cohrent.


Oui c'est ce que j'entend aussi...





> Je te parles de la majorit de la population de ces quartiers et pas de la poigne d'abrutis dont la police devrait s'occuper depuis bien longtemps.


Va te promener au pied des immeubles de La Rose,  Marseille.. J'ai une copine qui habite juste derrire. La station de mtro est sur une petite place et il faut passer au pied des 3 barres.. Ben.... Si il n'y avait pas rgulirement les 15 camions de CRS, c'est vraiment craignos...

C'est pas Noir et Blanc, mais le gris est passablement fonc quand mme, hein ??




@deuche et en apart :  y'a pas qu'aux US , hein, qu'il y a des armes partout... Dans mon bled un chasseur s'est fait tuer par un autre il y a 3 semaines.. Et hier un gamin se fait tuer par un autre, et chez son pre on retrouve.... 150 armes  feu.. .(_Collgien tu en Alsace: un arsenal retrouv chez le pre du tireur_).. Plus ce qu'on a dans les rglements de compte des cits, ce qu'on retrouve dans les voitures de ce vendredi, ce qu'on a trouv chez Breijvik, ce qu'on avait retrouv chez le gars qui avait tir dans le conseil municipal de ..je sais plus.. Villetaneuse ou Saint-Denis ? ....  Y'a peut tre moins de meurtres, mais pour ce qui est des armes, on est pas mal...

----------


## deuche

> Oui je sais de quoi je parle boulet. J'ai vcu en banlieue et j'y ai encore des amis.
> 
> Ou tu as vu de la mixit un jour dans ces quartiers? il y avait des franais modestes avec des immigrs modestes de mme condition, tous employs et ouvriers, quelques rares artisans. En effet les franais sont partis "trop d'arabes".[/URL]


T'tais pas n bouffon. Mais la mixit a exist un jour. Ce n'tait pas des dortoirs pour banlieusards c'tait tout autre chose.

----------


## souviron34

Et pour ceux qui, dans les pages prcdentes, racontaient tout un tas de btises sur le Coran etc etc :

Une fatwa des Oulmas du Maroc contre lamalgame  Jihad  et  terrorisme 




> Le Conseil suprieur des Oulmas, instance officielle regroupant les oulmas du Maroc a mis samedi 14 novembre une fatwa (avis religieux) corrigeant la notion de  Jihad  et rejettant la violence et le  terrorisme  que lui accolent les groupes djihadistes comme  lEtat islamique  (EI).





> De plus, la proclamation du jihad relve du  ressort exclusif du Grand Imam  qui lIslam a donn le droit exclusif de le proclamer, dy appeler et de lorganiser , selon la mme source qui ajoute que l  islam ne permet, par consquent,  aucun individu ou groupe de proclamer le Jihad de leur propre chef .





> le communiqu qui cite des versets coraniques pour appuyer sa position :   nattaquez pas, Dieu naime pas ceux qui attaquent   et  Celui qui tuerait un homme non coupable dun meurtre ou un dlit sur la terre, cest comme sil avait tu tous les hommes .





> Le communiqu appelle les prposs religieux du Maroc   clairer  les citoyens en  leur dmontrant que toutes les formes de violence et de contrainte ne relvent nullement de la religion et de la prdication .




il tait temps: une fatwa officielle sur le jihad au Maroc

----------


## ManusDei

> Voui.. Enfin la Rpublique aurait beaucoup de mal  leur trouver un travail  1000 euros par jour, hein ???
> 
> T'en connais beaucoup, toi, des gens qui travaillent honntement et qui  22 ans s'achtent une BMW ??


Un peu clich non ? Oui tu trouveras quelques gars dans cette situation, mais de l  s'en servir comme d'un exemple... a ressemble pas mal  l'extrme-gauche prsentant les patrons du CAC40 comme des patrons normaux.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Sazearte
> Concernant la religion dans sa globalit, elles ont t cre  des poques diffrentes, le coran interdit au musulman de manger du porc juste parce que y'a 1000 ans on connaissait pas le frigo. Pour la bible, il y'a 2000 ans on n'avait pas cre le prservatif par exemple.
>  Donc mme si ce qui est crit est claire, il faut aussi savoir le transposer au 21eme sicle.


Sans vouloir rentrer dans le meandre des interpretations / justifications religieuses ,les meilleurs historiens religieux et memes les adeptes des religions monotheistes expliquement l'egorgement des animaux destines  la consommation par des raisons sanitaires :la decomposition rapide de la viande animale etant redoutee dans des pays au climat excessivement chaud... 
Les anciens egyptiens eux -memes pratiquaient l'egorgement ...
Relativement au porc ,des considerations sanitaires sont egalement valables cet animal etant porteur de parasites cutanees particulierement redoutables en pays chaud...
De meme en ce qui les boissons alcoolisees (vin de vigne,alcool de dates et autres fleaux ),une goutte de vin peut conduire  l'irreperable dans des  pays ou la temperature avoisine 50 degres !!!

Neanmoins les sacrifices ,autres habits et ceremonies ont une fonction plus symbolique :distinguer les adeptes des differentes religions ,les catholiques  sans procession ,les chretiens sans noel, les musulmans et juifs sans engorgement , les bouddhistes sans vache sacree  n'en seraient pas etc...
Et il deviendrait particulierement fort difficile pour un adepte d'une religion de reconnaitre les siens...!!!

Mais je me permettrais  de faire remarquer que c'est cette diversite meme des etres humains qui fait le charme et la saveur de la societe humaine ...
J'ai peine  imaginer un monde uniforme de chretiono-juivo-musulmano-boudhhistes -taoisto-athees ou nous serions indistinguables  ...
Ce serait une desolation formidable et je me mettrais une corde au coup sance tenante !!!

----------


## Zirak

> Un peu clich non ? Oui tu trouveras quelques gars dans cette situation, mais de l  s'en servir comme d'un exemple... a ressemble pas mal  l'extrme-gauche prsentant les patrons du CAC40 comme des patrons normaux.


Pas mieux, tous les dealeurs ne se font pas 1000 jours...

A 1000 /jour, c'est dj un mec qui brasse quelques kilos toutes les semaines, on n'est plus dans le petit revendeur la, et c'est trs loin d'tre une majorit...


@Souviron : essayons dj de leur filer un boulot tout court, avant de dire qu'ils n'en voudront pas car cela ne rapporte pas assez... Surement que certains prfreront continuer  dealer plutt que de se faire un smic ou un peu plus, mais je pense que la plupart, seront bien content d'avoir un vrai job, de pouvoir vivre normalement comme tout le monde et de ne plus risquer de passer X annes en prison  la moindre "boulette" qu'ils pourraient commettre.

Le truc, c'est que oui, le mec qui aura pass X annes sans boulot, une fois qu'il aura gout aux rentres d'argent de la drogue, il sera dur  convaincre. Mais si on arrive  proposer du boulot "rapidement" aux gens, et ce, sans aucune "distinction" en fonction de la personne, bah il y en aura surement beaucoup moins qui basculeront dans le deal.

Personne ne nait en se disant "je vais dealer, c'est mon rve", et le phantasme du jeune de banlieue qui veut se prendre pour Al Pacino dans Scarface, c'est une minorit, la plupart prfreraient un boulot, et ne basculent dans le deal que par ncessit.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ce qui s'est pass est inqualifiable de lchet, tu le fais comprendre toi mme qu'il n'y a pas de logique dans ces actes. Je suis d'accord avec toi et on ne devrait mme pas s'attendre   la logique de la part de ces gens ! Ils tuent des civils musulmans en plus des musulmans qui les combattent sur le terrain . En France un membre de l'quipe de France  a perdu sa cousine de confession musulmane aussi.
> ....
> Le jour des attentats,  quelques heures, j'tais  Strasbourg je voulais faire un tour en Allemagne  1 quart d'heure, il y avait une file immense car des contrles renforcs taient mis en place  la frontire, j'ai perdu du temps puis j'ai dcid de retourner vers Chalamp  1h30 dans le Haut-Rhin, l 0 contrle, j'ai pas vu seul membre des forces de l'ordre. Je me suis dit c'est pas logique, ces gens ne surveillent pas les frontires, il est possible qu'ils s'attendent  quelque chose.


L'EI vise tous les franais pour nous enrager et que nous intervenions au sol, que "nous" sommes atteignables et vulnrable et que notre prsence dclenche l'ire de tous les exalts du bocal de la rgion. Histoire de capitaliser sur la connaissance rgionale en attentats suicides et bombes improviss. Bref, attirer les franais en Syrie comme Al-qaida a attir Washington en Irak, ou le Hezbollah au Liban en 2006 (mme si dans ce dernier cas, c'tait tout  faire involontaire d'aprs les interviews de Nasrallah).
C'est la base une tactique trs logique de la part. 

Le gouvernement savait obligatoirement que de gros attentats taient imminents, il y avait reu des avertissements de partout et des simulations avaient lieux dans les hpitaux le matin mme. Le problme c'est que l'tat d'urgence couvre les responsabilits





> En fait on pourrait pousser le raisonnement plus loin. Ce qui se passe est un vrai constat d'chec pour la socit franaise et ses politiciens (de droite, ceux qui les ont fait venir, de gauche, ceux qui les ont laiss grandir dans les cits et les ont instrumentaliss pour faire monter le FN). On a fait venir des gens pour avoir de la main d'oeuvre corvable et plus docile que l'autochtone lambda. Sauf qu' long terme on n'avait rien  leur offrir.


Et surtout pas syndicalise, ce qui fait que la CGT et le PCF appelait ces ouvriers des jaunes, mais on n'a constat de raction anti-immigration chez les communistes que vers le tard (1980-85 ?). Ce qui aussi concid avec le dbut du recul de ce parti en France, mais sans aucun lien. Je sais, la moiti d'entre vous n'tait pas ns  l'poque, je pourrais tre votre pre  ::mrgreen:: 
C'est pour cela que les Juncker, Merkel et consort, les super libraux de l'Europe se frottent les mains en voyant ses millions de bras pas cher arriver. Ils se moquent du fait que les classes populaires voient cela comme un provocation, de toute faon il les considrent (pas sans raison) comme des moutons. tonnamment, ce sont les soit-disant ractionnaires (aux marchs) qui ferment leurs frontires comme ce brave Mr Orban.

On avait pas d'autre chose  offrir que  ces hommes (et leur compagnes) qu'une vie dans une belle ville nouvelle, dans un appartement avec l'eau courante. Et l'intgration plus ou moins russie.

Aprs il faut aussi un peu arrter avec la vision sociologue/assistante sociale/ neuneux sur le pauvre fils d'immigr exprimant sa juste colre sociale en devenant djihadiste. Une bonne partie des terroristes du 9/11 taient des fils de bourgeois, les deux tiers des membres europens de l'EI sont bourgeois, et leurs cadres ont sans doute pour la plupart fait des tudes suprieures. 
Ce qui les motive est l'exaltation, pas les revendications sociales.





> Je compatis sincrement avec les musulmans qui voudraient que leur religion soit une religion "comme les autres" base sur un humanisme. J'en ai connu comme a au sud marocain. Mais c'est se voiler la face (comme une fatma) que de croire - et de faire croire - que c'est une religion de paix. Moi je suis neutre puisque sans religion. Mais si le livre fondateur du christianisme est l'histoire d'un baba cool qui a eu des ennuis svres  la fin de sa vie (et qui a ralis - un peu tard - qu'il a fantasm sur son "pre" : "Mon Dieu, mon Dieu, pourquoi m'as-tu abandonn", Matthieu) il n'en est rien du Coran et des Hadiths. Ce sont des textes de guerre, crit en temps de guerre. La meilleure preuve en est que le Coran divise le monde en deux camps.


Dans la bible, on trouve aussi des versets glorifiant l'esclavage, le gnocide, le meurtre des poux adultres, le viol des prisonnires vierges comme butin de guerre. Quand au Talmud, il n'est pas tendre avec les non juifs et leur faux prophte Jsus qui "pourrit en enfer dans les excrments".
Ces textes antiques restent tous donc vraiment rpugnants reprsentatifs de la mentalit de l'poque.

Je vais donc me replonger dans la lecture du petit livre rouge histoire d'en retirer toute la profonde sagesse asiatique.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Une trange odeur de puanteur.
> 
> Tous les clichs ressortent : terrorisme, intgration, immigration, drogue, dlinquance, quartiers ghettos.
> Un trop vaste sujet pour le traiter en un post, quelques brves ractions.
> 
> Depuis 2015 le nombre de terroristes 11 pour plusieurs millions d'immigrs et parmi ces terroristes la grande majorit sont franais.
> Parmi ceux qui partent combattre en Syrie nous trouvons mme de "bons franais de souche duqus catho".
> En parallle j'aimerai que l'on rappelle le nombre d'immigrs et de fils d'immigrs morts pour la France dans les guerres. Aujourd'hui mme ils sont plus nombreux  nous dfendre dans notre arme et notre police que le nombre de terroristes.
> Je rappellerai qu'entre autre ce sont souvent les lgionnaires qui sont envoys en premire ligne pour nous dfendre et que l'on puisse notre cul sur une chaise crire sur nos forum.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, la ressemblance majeure entre tous les mecs / filles qui partent la bas, c'est le sentiment de rejet local, d'inutilit... je pense que la religion n'est qu'un point d'approche bien pratique, pas le seul.
(mais c'est vrai que ca doit tre plus dur d'encourager un catho a devenir musulman...)




> Sur le financement pensez-vous srieusement que l'EI ai besoin de l'argent de la drogue quand ils gagnent des millions de dollars issus du ptrole vendu  l'un de nos allis.
> Je me souvient d'un "c dans l'air" o l'intervenant disait qu'il suffisait d'un crdit  la consommation pour financer de telles oprations.


Un peu d'argent, ca ne fait pas de mal, diversifier les sources de revenus non plus, mais je pense comme toi que c'est hors sujet ici.




> Je pense que ce vendredi ils ont gagn sur un point malgr les apparences en augmentant le clivage "bon franais" et immigrs qui pour certains restent immigrs mme aprs la deuxime ou troisime gnration ne en France.
> Mme le prsident tombe dans le pige en voquant des problmes de "nationalit" comme si cela aurait empch les auteurs du massacre de venir de Belgique.
> 
> Quant aux quartiers ghettos ils servent encore le fantasme collectif, combien de reportages sur ce qu'il y a de bon, les russites, l'entraide, le savoir vivre ensemble.
> Et non ce n'est pas en dtruisant ces quartiers que viendra la paix.
> Les terroristes de janvier avaient sjourn et s'taient runis dans le Cantal.


Quand j'voquais les quartiers, c'est parce qu'en dehors de certains exemples rels, la majeure partie viennent des barre bien dgueulasse ou l'avenir consiste a refaire la mme chose qu'aujourd'hui, c'est a dire rien. 
Et mentalement, vivre de lassistanat quand tu as 25 ans, c'est dur, surtout pour ceux qui en veulent.
Donc quand tu as 50% de chmage chez les jeunes, faut pas stonner que de la dtresse s'installe, et que certains en profitent pour embrigader facilement.

Ca a toujours t des viviers pour les mecs bizarre les pauvres... mafias, dealer, gang, religion... tant qu'ils peuvent, ils essayent tous de rcuprer les pauvres pour les plumer un peu plus en change de miettes.



> Par ailleurs on oublie vite que l'on se flicite des contrats d'armement raliss avec les financeurs d'organisations terroristes.
> Nous prfrons ses allis aux russes dont je rappelle que l'embargo n'est pas lev malgr leur implication relle en Syrie.
> Quel suivi aprs la guerre en Libye ? en Irak ?


Mais la on parle de gros sous... tu veux mettre les franais au chmage, hein, au CHOMAGEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!  espce d'inconscient post 68ard... (ironie)



> On parle de grandes valeurs rpublicaines en ces temps de crise profonde alors que nous n'avons aucun rituels pour nous les rappeler en temps normal.
> Un bal le 14 juillet, le dfil la majorit n'en a que faire.
> Le 1er mai un poigne de manifestant chaque anne.
> le 11 novembre un jour fri quelconque.
> Service national suspendu. D'ailleurs combien l'on fait sans rechigner et combien on essay de d'y chapper.
> Un projet dont on serait fier ? scientifique, social ? non , le vide, le march et la consommation.


Et bien moi ces rassemblement, je m'y reconnais peu.
le dfil, rien  foutre, le 11 novembre et les autres guerres, rien  faire, et les couillons de syndicats le premier mai, pas mieux.

J'aime bien le 14 juillet depuis que je suis en Roumanie parce que c'est fun d'aller faire la fte pour rien  l'ambassade(c'est pay par des sponsors) mais c'est bien la seule raison.

Quand on arrtera de faire des commmoration pour clbrer le jour ou on a craser la gueule de nos voisins ou d'un roi depuis bien longtemps poussires... ca me parlera peut tre. 
Un 9 mai fri, par exemple ca m'irait bien(fte de l'Europe), une fte de la famille, etc... des trucs un peu positifs.

----------


## GPPro

> Aprs il faut aussi un peu arrter avec la vision sociologue/assistante sociale/ neuneux sur le pauvre fils d'immigr exprimant sa juste colre sociale en devenant djihadiste. Une bonne partie des terroristes du 9/11 taient des fils de bourgeois, les deux tiers des membres europens de l'EI sont bourgeois, et leurs cadres ont sans doute pour la plupart fait des tudes suprieures. 
> Ce qui les motive est l'exaltation, pas les revendications sociales.


Je ne leur prte aucune grandeur d'me hein, je dis juste qu'on a l un terreau favorable. Aprs les bien-blancs-de-chez-nous qui sont partis l bas ne viennent pas forcment de ces cits, c'est certain, mais a n'en taient pas moins de paums pour autant (des exemples que j'ai vu, donc ceux qu'on a bien voulu nous montrer, toujours pareil).

----------


## MABROUKI

> fcharton2
> Et cr pour les juifs de France une organisation qui,  mon avis, est prcisment ce qui manque aujourd'hui  l'islam de France.


Tu as raison certainement ....

Mais  je te ferais observer que l'islam prescrit l'obeissance non  un Imam ou espece de grand Pape mais au Souverain du Jour (hadith du prophete : obeissez  celui qui detiens le pouvoir d'entre vous !!!)...
Le souverain est preeminent en matiere d'organisation civile de la societe sur l'Imam ou Pape !!!
De plus l'islam rends legitime la desobeissance au Souverain excessivement injuste (aie,aie,disposition caillou-dans-le soulier  qu'aucun chef politique n'apprecie )'!!!
L'histoire du monde musulman est jalonnes de jacqueries religieuses contre les exces des emirs et autres sultans menees par d'obscurs predicateurs devenus chefs d'empire ....
Saladin pour ne citer que le plus connu ,n'est qu'un obscur soldat kurde ,mort sans successeur  et l'heritage du pouvoir est rare en Islam!!!
Par ailleurs le grand Mufti nomme par le souverain et sous sa coupe  ,a la  charge de dire la priere du Vendredi au nom du souverain ...
Bref cette  subordination du religieux au politique  fait confusion chez les europeens contemporains et meme les musulmans qui croient que le Calife est un Imam....


C'est un peu de l'anglicanisme ,voire du mazarinisme  la Louis le 16eme...
C'est ce qui explique actuellement la floraison de grands Imams dans chaque etat musulman charge de maintenir un minimum d'ordre ...

Et le grand Mufti de Paris ,francais vivant sous le regne de Mr Hollande ,devrait en toute logique prononcer la priere du Vendredi   au nom de Mr Hollande  et exiger des fideles devoir d'obeissance complete  ses lois....
Les mechantes langues vont crier bien sur que Mr Hollande est devenu Calife !!!

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> J'aime bien le 14 juillet depuis que je suis en Roumanie parce que c'est fun d'aller faire la fte pour rien  l'ambassade(c'est pay par des sponsors) mais c'est bien la seule raison.
> 
> Quand on arrtera de faire des commmoration pour clbrer le jour ou on a craser la gueule de nos voisins ou d'un roi depuis bien longtemps poussires... ca me parlera peut tre. 
> Un 9 mai fri, par exemple ca m'irait bien(fte de l'Europe), une fte de la famille, etc... des trucs un peu positifs.


a tombe bien, le 14 juillet on ne fte pas le jour o on a cass des ttes, mais le jour de la Fte de la Fdration (enfin  l'origine, depuis on nous met en tte que c'est le jour o on a pris la Bastille, j'ai du mal  piger pourquoi).

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour
Qui connait Moulenbeek banlieu bruxelloise ,nouveau Moulenbeekistan ?
Serait-ce un nouveau londonistan (pour reprendre un terme usite dans les annees 1980 pour El Qaida)?

Bref  El Qiada morte a enfante DAESH et  DAESH une fois decede,qu'enfantera-t-il ?
That is question ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne leur prte aucune grandeur d'me hein, je dis juste qu'on a l un terreau favorable. Aprs les bien-blancs-de-chez-nous qui sont partis l bas ne viennent pas forcment de ces cits, c'est certain, mais a n'en taient pas moins de paums pour autant (des exemples que j'ai vu, donc ceux qu'on a bien voulu nous montrer, toujours pareil).


On aime bien en France glorifier les aventuriers, ces types en sont. Pratiquant la guerre de conqute et de pillage. Des paums, oui certainement.
A ce propos un article bien surprenant : http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...s-francais.php

----------


## foetus

> On aime bien en France glorifier les aventuriers, ces types en sont. Pratiquant la guerre de conqute et de pillage. Des paums, oui certainement.
> A ce propos un article bien surprenant : http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...s-francais.php


Non ce n'est pas surprenant: ce sont des jeunes qui ne connaissent rien  la vie (15-21 ans), avec une ducation srement assez libre (en campagne cela doit tre comme cela) (d'ailleurs les stats montrent des professeurs, encore des gauchos 68-tars  ::whistle:: ), qui ne sont qu'au c*l des vaches, limite ils n'ont jamais vu un musulman de leur vie.

Et au lieu d'avoir 2 paires de baffes dans la tronche, ils finissent sur Internet  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> On aime bien en France glorifier les aventuriers, ces types en sont. Pratiquant la guerre de conqute et de pillage. Des paums, oui certainement.
> A ce propos un article bien surprenant : http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...s-francais.php


Difficile de le prendre pour argent comptant : on parle l n'ont pas d'une tude mais d'une analyse de tmoignages volontaires. On a donc ds le dpart un biais : ceux qui ne sont pas informs ou ceux qui ne sont pas assez intresss/courageux pour les contacter et raconter leur vie ne sont pas considrs. Autrement dit on n'a aucune ide du profil type sur la base d'un tel rapport. On sait seulement que a peut couvrir de telle catgorie  telle autre, sans assurer pour autant que a se limite l. Par exemple quand ils disent que :



> Contrairement  une ide reue, les recrues de l'islam radical ne se trouvent pas en majorit dans des familles musulmanes trs pratiquantes: 80%, des familles ayant affaire au CDPSI se dclarent athes


je comprends surtout que parmi les familles touches, celles tant aptes  le faire savoir sont majoritairement des familles se dclarant athes. Si la famille en elle-mme est musulmane, on gnraliserait facilement  "famille de terroristes", donc je doute que ce type de famille soit enclin  rvler ce genre de choses aussi facilement.

Donc c'est bien pour savoir que a ne touche pas que les musulmans, mais je ne me fierai pas aux nombres.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Ouh, mais c'est qu'il est intressant ce rapport mine de rien !  dfaut de faire confiance aux proportions, il y a au moins des ides intressantes :



> IV.1 La mise en veilleuse de la raison facilite la fusion de groupe


J'aurai voulu rsumer le congrs de Versailles j'aurai pas dis mieux.

J'ai l'impression qu'on pourrait retrouver certains parallles entre nos politiques et ce rapport. Mais l tout de suite j'ai pas envie de me farcir 90 pages. Si quelqu'un est intress...

----------


## Chauve souris

> Waouw !!!!! cites tes sources (versets) puisque tu parles du coran,  si ce que tu *affirmes* est vrai !!!
> 
> hallucinant !


Mes sources ? Mais c'est tout simple : c'est le Coran et les Hadiths. Prendre de prfrence une dition agre par le CCM comme a on ne viendra pas te sortir l'argument classique que la traduction est mauvaise.

Tu peux aussi trouver des liens de ceux qui ont fait le travail de lecture si tu as la flemme (il faut dire que la lecture des dits libres prcits est trs ch**nte). Juste un : http://marcrousset.over-blog.com/art...125347529.html

Ce qui est hallucinant, au sens psychiatrique du terme, c'est le dni de ralit.

----------


## Issam

> Mes sources ? Mais c'est tout simple : c'est le Coran et les Hadiths. Prendre de prfrence une dition agre par le CCM comme a on ne viendra pas te sortir l'argument classique que la traduction est mauvaise.
> 
> Tu peux aussi trouver des liens de ceux qui ont fait le travail de lecture si tu as la flemme (il faut dire que la lecture des dits libres prcits est trs ch**nte). Juste un : http://marcrousset.over-blog.com/art...125347529.html
> 
> Ce qui est hallucinant, au sens psychiatrique du terme, c'est le dni de ralit.


Critiquer une religion et en dbattre sur ses sources et ses fondement je veux bien, je vous encourage mme . mais le minimum d'honntet intellectuelle
impose de traduire et citer les sources selon *leurs contexte* chose que les auteurs de ton "site de rfrence sur l'islam" ne semblent pas connatre ou ne veulent pas connaitre .

un contexte dans n'importe que texte , religieux ou pas c'est Capital pour le comprendre ! a pourrait dire quelques chose ou son contraire !!!

en tout les cas ce n'est pas le lieu d'en dbattre ici, ni le moment ni le sujet .
c'est juste que je n'ai pas rsister a rpondre a ton intervention tellement c'tait norme .


cordialement .

----------


## Mingolito

Pour dtendre l'atmosphre :







Et,  qui profite le crime : *Stock Prices of Weapons Manufacturers Soaring Since Paris Attack*




> The Paris attacks took place on Friday night. Since then, Frances president has vowed war on ISIS and today significantly escalated the countrys bombing campaign in Syria (France has been bombing ISIS in Iraq since last January, and began bombing the group in Syria in September).
> 
> Already this morning, as Aaron Cant noticed, the stocks of the leading weapons manufacturers  what is usually referred to as the defense industry  have soared:


Peut tre que le calife Iznogood joue en bourse pour se financer qui sait...

----------


## Gunny

> Trois des personnes vises par l'opration en cours  Saint-Denis ont t tues. Parmi elles, figure une femme kamikaze qui a dclench sa ceinture explosive


a pte  St Denis en ce moment : http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/live/2...2231_3224.html

On ne peut pas dire que la police se tourne les pouces pendant l'tat d'urgence.

----------


## deuche

> le dfil, rien  foutre, le 11 novembre et les autres guerres, rien  faire, et les couillons de syndicats le premier mai, pas mieux.
> 
>  J'aime bien le 14 juillet depuis que je suis en Roumanie parce que c'est fun d'aller faire la fte pour rien  l'ambassade(c'est pay par des sponsors) mais c'est bien la seule raison.






> Un 9 mai fri, par exemple ca m'irait bien(fte de l'Europe), une fte de la famille, etc... des trucs un peu positifs.


Ha, a c'est sr ! L'Europe c'est trs important et ce n'est pas du tout un truc capitaliste qui vise au bien tre des actionnaires ni  faire de l'optimisation fiscale avec en number one Junker le Fraudeur ! Ce qui est important, c'est que l'Europe c'est la paix ! a c'est trs important, sans quoi nous risquerions davoir de nouveau un conflit avec les allemands !

Et puis tu as raison de rien en avoir  foutre des autres guerres du premier mai, du 14 juillet pour juste te rincer la gueule. Tout le monde devrait avoir ton comportement et le problme serait rsolu.

Les travailleurs dtachs, c'est exactement ce qu'il nous faut sur notre territoire en ces moments o nous avons toute une jeunesse qui part en couille sans aucune perspective d'avenir depuis quelques dcennies. Mais ce n'est pas grave puisque nous aurons la fte de l'Europe. Et puis si jamais quelques-uns se trouve embrigads par quelques autres fanatiques pas de problme nous avons la solution :

Quand des Franais attaquent dautres Franais en France et bien nous bombardons la Syrie !
Tout va bien, tu peux continuer ta vie tranquille.

La solution  nos problmes n'est  mon avis pas compatible avec un projet dit Europen qui vise uniquement  mettre l'humain en concurrence avec d'autres humains. 

Donc ta fte de l'Europe tu peux te la coller o je pense, c'est  peu prs aussi con que pour des souris de clbrer la fte du chat.

----------


## Zirak

> Ha, a c'est sr ! L'Europe c'est trs important et ce n'est pas du tout un truc capitaliste qui vise au bien tre des actionnaires ni  faire de l'optimisation fiscale avec en number one Junker le Fraudeur ! Ce qui est important, c'est que l'Europe c'est la paix ! a c'est trs important, sans quoi nous risquerions davoir de nouveau un conflit avec les allemands !



Ah ben tiens a faisait longtemps...

D'ailleurs, c'est bizarre, deuche tu ne nous as pas encore fait le rapport de la position de FA sur les vnements de vendredi, et sur le magnifique discours qu'il a surement prononc.




> Et puis tu as raison de rien en avoir  foutre des autres guerres du premier mai, du 14 juillet pour juste te rincer la gueule. Tout le monde devrait avoir ton comportement et le problme serait rsolu.


Mais c'est dj le cas, dans la plupart de ces commmorations  part des politiques et des anciens combattants, il n'y a personne, les gens s'en moquent, le seul truc qui les intressent la dedans, c'est le fait qu'ils n'iront pas bosser ce jour la (pour ceux qui ont un boulot). Mme le 14 juillet, le seul truc que veulent les gens, c'est le feu d'artifice, mais le pourquoi du 14 juillet, ils s'en moquent, tu ferais un feu d'artifice pour la fte du pain, a serait pareil...





> Quand des Franais attaquent dautres Franais en France et bien nous bombardons la Syrie !
> Tout va bien, tu peux continuer ta vie tranquille.


C'est quoi le rapport avec l'UE la ? C'est la France qui a dcid a.

Et t'oublies ton pote Poutine qui bombarde la Syrie aussi, mais lui, c'est pas grave, il a raison, puisque c'est Poutine ?

----------


## BenoitM

> snip


Parfois je me demande si un jour notre ami deuche va pas prendre un AK-47 et aller faire un attentat au parlement europen.

----------


## _skip

> Franois Hollande se rendra le 24 novembre  Washington et le 26 novembre  Moscou dans le but de btir une coalition contre l'EI.


Toujours demander  son matre d'abord.  ::aie:: 

L'autre jour j'entendais Alain Chouet en interview sur la RSR expliquer que la menace djihadiste, cela fait 30 ans qu'on sait trs bien quel est la petite poigne de pays qui la finance, et paradoxalement nous sommes allis avec. Il parlait sans aucun doute de l'Arabie saoudite. Comment ne pas penser que cette alliance contre-nature enlve absolument toute lgitimit aux discours sur la dmocratie et les droits de l'homme qui servent de justification  la dstabilisation de la Syrie.

----------


## Zirak

> Toujours demander  son matre d'abord.


Oui c'est pour cela qu'en ce moment, on bombarde avec la Russie, et pas avec les USA.

Au final, on est  la solde des E-U ou de la Russie, j'ai du mal  vous suivre ?  ::roll::

----------


## _skip

> Oui c'est pour cela qu'en ce moment, on bombarde avec la Russie, et pas avec les USA.


Non la France participe dans la coalition internationale depuis plus de temps que a et a n'a pas grand chose  voir avec la Russie.
Les frappes russes se font pas conjointement avec la France mais avec l'arme syrienne et ils ont obtenu plus de succs. Et du ct occidental on n'a fait que dnigrer celles-ci. Ca a t "Vous tirez sur n'importe qui", "Vous tirez sur des gentils rebelles" puis ensuite "Vous tirez en Iran" (dmenti).

----------


## Zirak

> Non la France participe dans la coalition internationale depuis plus de temps que a et a n'a pas grand chose  voir avec la Russie.
> Les frappes russes se font pas conjointement avec la France mais avec l'arme syrienne et ils ont obtenu plus de succs. Et du ct occidental on n'a fait que dnigrer celles-ci. Ca a t "Vous tirez sur n'importe qui", "Vous tirez sur des gentils rebelles" puis ensuite "Vous tirez en Iran" (dmenti).





> LElyse et le Kremlin se sont mis daccord pour une  coordination des efforts  dans la guerre en cours. Vladimir Poutine a ainsi ordonn  ses navires dploys en mer Mditerrane dentrer en  contact direct  avec le porte-avions Charles-de-Gaulle et de  cooprer avec les allis  franais.
> En savoir plus sur http://www.lemonde.fr/international/...7MMHseQV55g.99


Ne se faisait pas conjointement avec la France  :;):

----------


## deuche

> Ah ben tiens a faisait longtemps...
> 
> D'ailleurs, c'est bizarre, deuche tu ne nous as pas encore fait le rapport de la position de FA sur les vnements de vendredi, et sur le magnifique discours qu'il a surement prononc.


Aucune raction si ce n'est qu'il a voulu faire une runion publique hier pour en parler mais que celle-ci lui a t refus par la prfecture pour les raisons que vous connaissez. Il regrette juste que la campagne lectorale soit suspendue mais que les tnors de la politique passent nanmoins dans tous les mdias. Asselineau et dautres formations plus petites devaient passer dans quelques mdias nationaux mais tous les rendez-vous ont t annuls.





> C'est quoi le rapport avec l'UE la ? C'est la France qui a dcid a.


La France est soumise  l'Otan.




> Et t'oublies ton pote Poutine qui bombarde la Syrie aussi, mais lui, c'est pas grave, il a raison, puisque c'est Poutine ?


Le jour o il se prendra des terroristes Russes qui feront un massacre sur son territoire il devra peut-tre revoir sa position. Ceci tant les Russes ne sont pas la France et ils ne sont pas engags dans des multiples conflits. Les Russes dfendent leurs intrts tandis que nous Franais avons du mal  voir o se trouve notre intrt  nous embarquer dans de multiples conflits que nous n'avons pas les moyens d'assumer.

J'espre avoir rpondu  ton interrogation.

Mais je constate quavec effectivement +4 pour Pmithrandir et -x pour moi sur le poste prcdent que ce forum est bien un repre d'Europiste. J'ai donc bien conscience, quelques par, d'tre en territoire ennemi. 

Faut bien rigoler un peu.




> Parfois je me demande si un jour notre ami deuche va pas prendre un AK-47 et aller faire un attentat au parlement europen.


Surtout pas. Dj que quand je vois un drapeau Europen je ne me sens pas trs bien alors une action comme celle-l serait une mort par overdose assure !  ::roll:: 

Non, non, moi je suis pour la Souverainet et la Dmocratie. Pas pour qu'une bande de guignol puisse touche 1500 de retraite aprs avoir t deux ans fonctionnaire Europen dont le travail consiste  nous expliquer qu'il faut travailler plus longtemps.

----------


## BenoitM

> Non, non, moi je suis pour la Souverainet et la Dmocratie.


Euh ca n'a vraimment pas l'air.
A ce que je sache la France est une dmocratie.
Vu que tu ne respectes pas les positions de la France et que tu traites tous les franais de cons parce qu'ils votent ps/ump, tu n'as vraiment pas l'air d'tre ni pour la souverainet du peuple franais, ni pour la dmocratie.

----------


## Zirak

> La France est soumise  l'Otan.


Ce n'est pas l'OTAN qui a demand les frappes de lundi sur la Syrie...




> Les Russes dfendent leurs intrts tandis que nous Franais avons du mal  voir o se trouve notre intrt  nous embarquer dans de multiples conflits que nous n'avons pas les moyens d'assumer.


C'est quoi les intrts de la Russie en Syrie ? 





> J'espre avoir rpondu  ton interrogation.


Pas plus que d'habitude.





> Mais je constate quavec effectivement +4 pour Pmithrandir et -x pour moi sur le poste prcdent que ce forum est bien un repre d'Europiste. J'ai donc bien conscience, quelques par, d'tre en territoire ennemi.


Parce que tu es tellement bte que tu pars du principe que le +4 sur le message de Pmithrandir c'est pour "la fte de l'Europe" et non pas pour tout le reste de son message...

Rien  voir avec le fait d'tre Europiste, c'est juste qu'il a raison quand il dit que la plupart des ftes commmoratives n'intressent plus grand monde pour ce qu'elles signifient  la base.




> Non, non, moi je suis pour la Souverainet et la Dmocratie.


Pour la dmocratie pas tellement, puisque tout ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi sont des moutons et qu'ils ont forcment tord. La dmocratie c'est suivre la majorit, pas l'insulter quand elle ne pense pas comme toi.




> Pas pour qu'une bande de guignol puisse touche 1500 de retraite aprs avoir t deux ans fonctionnaire Europen dont le travail consiste  nous expliquer qu'il faut travailler plus longtemps.


Ah du coup l'UPR va tre dissout ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Aucune raction si ce n'est qu'il a voulu faire une runion publique hier pour en parler mais que celle-ci lui a t refus par la prfecture pour les raisons que vous connaissez.


Non, on ne les connait pas, tu peux nous les dire ?



> La France est soumise  l'Otan.


Et donc, le rapport avec l'UE ? 




> Les Russes dfendent leurs intrts tandis que nous Franais avons du mal  voir o se trouve notre intrt  nous embarquer dans de multiples conflits que nous n'avons pas les moyens d'assumer.


Et quels intrts russes sont dfendus par l'appui inconditionnel de Bachar ?



> Non, non, moi je suis pour la Souverainet et la Dmocratie.


Enfin, "ta" dmocratie, celle qui mprise une majorit de personnes si elles ne pensent pas comme toi.

----------


## deuche

> Parce que tu es tellement bte que tu pars du principe que le +4 sur le message de Pmithrandir c'est pour "la fte de l'Europe" et non pas pour tout le reste de son message...



Sans blague ? Parce que vous, ds qu'il y a un  mot qui ne vous plait pas dans un de mes messages vous ne vous jetez pas sur le pouce rouge ?
Enfin juste dire dans un message qu'on en a rien  foutre du 11 nov. alors mme que l'on se prend des attaques terroristes me semble une insulte  ceux qui se sont battu pour que justement nous n'oublions pas  quel point la libert elle cote cher.

Aprs quand nous avons un BenoitM qui dit que la France est une dmocratie...
Nous avons juste le droit de voter pour ce que les mdias nous exposent, mais que le politique soit de gauche ou de droite je crois qu'une majorit a compris que cela ne changeait rien. Donc si c'est cela la dmocratie, alors oui nous sommes en dmocratie.

Mais une dmocratie c'est le pouvoir au peuple. Alors je vais prendre un exemple simple. Au niveau Europen, les citoyens ont un droit de ptition. Si cette ptition atteint 1 million de signatures alors cette ptition est transmise  la commission Europenne qui l'examine. Dans le cadre du TAFTA il y a eu une premire ptition de plus d'un million de signatures pour que cesse le TAFTA. Elle a fait pchitt. Il y en a eu une seconde qui a fait plus de trois millions de signatures qui a t transmise au parlement pour consultation.

Rponse : nous ne sommes pas mandats par le peuple Europen dans le cadre des ngociations du TAFTA.
Circulez, il ny a rien  voir !

Dans notre dmocratie, mes chers amis, nos gueules, ils n'en ont rien  foutre.
Vraiment.

Alors, dans ces conditions, vu le niveau de foutage de gueule des formations Europiste comme lHerps, il ne faut pas venir vous plaindre que le FN monte vu que c'est la seule alternative, qui n'est pas un danger pour le capital qui dtient les mdias.




> Enfin, "ta" dmocratie, celle qui mprise une majorit de personnes si elles ne pensent pas comme toi.


C'est pas faux, mais c'est un peu comme si tu me reprochais de mpriser ceux qui pensent que la terre est plate quand une majorit sent que quelque chose ne tourne pas rond sans pouvoir identifier vritablement ce que c'est. A un moment donn,  force de se faire insulter, il ne faut pas vous tonner que je puisse  mon tour vous cracher dessus. Je n'oublie pas non plus que dans les lections, la part d'abstentionnistes devient une part majoritaire que nous respectons pour ne plus tre complice d'installer l'Herps dans notre pays.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Moi de ce que j'ai entendu (source : mon chef de service qui est tout aussi musulman que moi ), le coran prne effectivement la paix et la non-violence mais pas tous les add-ons sur le ct.
> 
> Je crois qu'il y a le mme genre d'add-on pour la bible et le thalmud non ?
> 
> My 2 cents.


Pour rappel, la bible vient du talmud et le Coran vient de la bible. Les prophtes juifs et chrtiens sont reconnus comme des prophtes dans le Coran.
On peut passer de l'un  l'autre assez "facilement", et le Coran regarde les "autres gens du livre" comme assimilables. Il est nettement plus drastique en ce qui concerne les apostats, idlatres et autres mcrants de tout poil. Cela  sans doute permis  Mahommet de mettre la main plus facilement sur La Syrie, la Palestine, l'Egypte. (toutes  l'poque majoritairement chrtiennes).

Je ne suis pas sur que la bible et le talmud soit mieux placs concernant le traitement des allochtones, vu le peu que j'en ai lu.

Le discours islamophobe est  prendre avec des pincettes, il vient souvent de groupes pas trs recommandables :  extrme-droite catholique ou juive sionniste

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pour rappel, la bible vient du talmud


Heu non, le Talmud "explique" la Bible d'un pdv de pas mal de rabbins. En gros, c'est comme un forum de discussion sur les lois qu'on peut trouver dans la Bible, mais la version d'il y a 3000 ans.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est pas faux, mais c'est un peu comme si tu me reprochais de mpriser ceux qui pensent que la terre est plate quand une majorit sent que quelque chose ne tourne pas rond sans pouvoir identifier vritablement ce que c'est. A un moment donn,  force de se faire insulter, il ne faut pas vous tonner que je puisse  mon tour vous cracher dessus. Je n'oublie pas non plus que dans les lections, la part d'abstentionnistes devient une part majoritaire que nous respectons pour ne plus tre complice d'installer l'Herps dans notre pays.


C'est quand mme incroyable que sur les 4 points ou je tinterpelle dans mon post, tu n'en retiens qu'un !
Pourtant il y avait : 
Quelles sont les raisons de l'interdiction de paroles du messie FA ?
En quoi le fait que la France soit dans l'OTAN ait a voir avec l'UE ?
Quels sont les intrts russes que Poutine dfend en soutenant Bachar ?

Ce sont de points importants, non ?

----------


## Zirak

> Sans blague ? Parce que vous, ds qu'il y a un  mot qui ne vous plait pas dans un de mes messages vous ne vous jetez pas sur le pouce rouge ?


Pour ma part non, je mets un pouce rouge quand je ne suis pas d'accord avec la majorit du message et en gnral je ragis sur les morceaux qui me posent problme.

Et cela m'est dj arriv galement de te mettre des pouces verts, alors que de ton ct, je doute fortement que tu plussoies des "Europistes".




> Enfin juste dire dans un message qu'on en a rien  foutre du 11 nov. alors mme que l'on se prend des attaques terroristes me semble une insulte  ceux qui se sont battu pour que justement nous n'oublions pas  quel point la libert elle cote cher.


Car des gens ne se sont battus pour la libert que pendant cette guerre l ? Pourquoi clbrer celle-l plutt qu'une autre ? 

Et combien de temps on va "clbrer" des victoires / dfaites de batailles ? Est-ce qu'on ne devrait pas tourner la page sur toutes ces batailles, et se pencher sur l'avenir ? 

Et oui comme Pmithrandir, je serais plus d'avis de clbrer des vnements "joyeux" que des trucs en rapport avec des batailles. Je n'ai pas besoin d'aller me faire chier 2h devant un monument le 11 novembre pour connaitre l'histoire de mon pays, et savoir qu'il y a des gens qui sont morts  l'poque.




> Aprs quand nous avons un BenoitM qui dit que la France est une dmocratie...
> Nous avons juste le droit de voter pour ce que les mdias nous exposent, mais qu'il soit de gauche ou de droite je crois qu'une majorit a compris que cela ne changeait rien. Donc si c'est cela la dmocratie, alors oui nous sommes en dmocratie.
> 
> Mais une dmocratie c'est le pouvoir au peuple.


On est dans une dmocratie "reprsentative" et le peuple a choisi de mettre l'UMP ou le PS au pouvoir pour nous reprsenter, donc oui, le pouvoir est bien au peuple, aprs que les choix du peuple ne te conviennent pas, c'est une autre question.






> Alors je vais prendre un exemple simple. Au niveau Europen, les citoyens ont un droit de ptition. Si cette ptition atteint 1 million de signatures alors cette ptition est transmise  la commission Europenne qui l'examine. Dans le cadre du TAFTA il y a eu une premire ptition de plus d'un million de signatures pour que cesse le TAFTA. Elle a fait pchitt. Il y en a eu une seconde qui a fait plus de trois millions de signatures qui a t transmise au parlement pour consultation. 
> 
> Rponse : nous ne sommes pas mandats par le peuple Europen dans le cadre des ngociations du TAFTA.
> Circulez, il ny a rien  voir !


Dj tu mlange 2 choses, mme si on tait une vraie "dmocratie", le peuple aurait le pouvoir de dcider pour ce qui se passe en France, pas au niveau europen.

Si tu fais partie d'un lment plus grand avec plusieurs autres pays, il y a forcment une instance au-dessus de toi pour prendre les dcisions, en prenant en compte ce que dcide la majorit de ces pays, c'est logique, et cela fonctionne exactement pareil en France, et magie, c'est exactement comme a que cela se passe actuellement.

Aprs comme on te l'a dj dit, si le dirigeant franais ne tient pas compte de la volont du peuple franais pour faire son vote, c'est sa faute  lui pas  l'UE.


Sinon, au bout de 2ans que tu nous en parle, j'ai pas l'impression que TAFTA soit pass, et que mme si TAFTA passe un jour, ce sera loin d'tre la mme version que celle propose  la base. Le but ce n'est pas de dire non  TAFTA car cela s'appelle TAFTA, mais car le contenu ne nous plait pas, si un jour le peuple est d'accord avec le contenu, on pourra voter TAFTA. 

Comme quoi bizarrement, l'UE n'impose pas tout sans se soucier des autres...




> Dans notre dmocratie, mes chers amis, nos gueules, ils n'en ont rien  foutre.
> Vraiment.


Pourquoi TAFTA n'a pas t vote dans sa version initiale alors ?





> Alors, dans ces conditions, vu le niveau de foutage de gueule des formations Europiste comme lHerps, il ne faut pas venir vous plaindre que le FN monte vu que c'est la seule alternative, qui n'est pas un danger pour le capital qui dtient les mdias.


Et tout a, a a quoi  voir avec les attentats de vendredi ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non, on ne les connait pas, tu peux nous les dire ?
> 
> Et quels intrts russes sont dfendus par l'appui inconditionnel de Bachar ?
> 
> Enfin, "ta" dmocratie, celle qui mprise une majorit de personnes si elles ne pensent pas comme toi.


La majorit des gens ne pensent pas, ils ingurgitent ce qu'on leur mche.

Sinon quel rapport avec les attentats, votre HS ?

----------


## foetus

> Car des gens ne se sont battus pour la libert que pendant cette guerre l ? Pourquoi clbrer celle-l plutt qu'une autre ? 
> 
> Et combien de temps on va "clbrer" des victoires / dfaites de batailles ? Est-ce qu'on ne devrait pas tourner la page sur toutes ces batailles, et se pencher sur l'avenir ?


Plus tu postes et plus tu me fais penser aux gens qui ont laiss les allemands envahir la Pologne en 1939  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Pourquoi commmorer les batailles? (et non pas fter, il y a une notion de respect)

Pourquoi embter le gentil musulman? laissons les prier, construire leur mosque et s'habiller comme ils veulent

Pourquoi faire des lois liberticides? Je suis un nazi de la libert

...

----------


## deuche

> C'est quand mme incroyable que sur les 4 points ou je tinterpelle dans mon post, tu n'en retiens qu'un !
>  Pourtant il y avait : 
>  Quelles sont les raisons de l'interdiction de paroles du messie FA ?
>  En quoi le fait que la France soit dans l'OTAN ait a voir avec l'UE ?
>  Quels sont les intrts russes que Poutine dfend en soutenant Bachar ?
> 
>  Ce sont de points importants, non ?


Ils sont important. J'y rponds sur mon topic dans quelques instant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La majorit des gens ne pensent pas, ils ingurgitent ce qu'on leur mche.
> 
> Sinon quel rapport avec les attentats, votre HS ?


Aucun en effet. D'aprs le dernier message de Deuche, on va aller continuer sur le post ouvert pour cela.
Dsol.

----------


## BenoitM

> Aprs quand nous avons un BenoitM qui dit que la France est une dmocratie...
> Nous avons juste le droit de voter pour ce que les mdias nous exposent, mais que le politique soit de gauche ou de droite je crois qu'une majorit a compris que cela ne changeait rien. Donc si c'est cela la dmocratie, alors oui nous sommes en dmocratie.


J'ai pas vu les mdias mettre une arme a feu sur la tempe des gens dans l'isoloir pourtant "personne" ne vote pour d'autres parti/ (Ecolo, modem, extrme gauche)
Pourtant les mdias tapent souvent sur le FN mais lui part contre fait des voies 
Comme quoi, le problme vient peut-tre des gens et des partis.




> Mais une dmocratie c'est le pouvoir au peuple. Alors je vais prendre un exemple simple. Au niveau Europen, les citoyens ont un droit de ptition. Si cette ptition atteint 1 million de signatures alors cette ptition est transmise  la commission Europenne qui l'examine. Dans le cadre du TAFTA il y a eu une premire ptition de plus d'un million de signatures pour que cesse le TAFTA. Elle a fait pchitt. Il y en a eu une seconde qui a fait plus de trois millions de signatures qui a t transmise au parlement pour consultation.


Bon il n'y a qu'une seule ptition sur le TAFTA, c'est la mme qui a 1 millions ou 3 millions de signatures.
On peut regrett que la commission la mise de cot mais on ne peut pas lui donner tort sur la forme juridique se son refus.

Vu que la commission est aussi mandat par les tats on peut se demande aussi pourquoi les citoyens ne s'attaque pas directement  leurs propre tat  :;): 





> C'est pas faux, mais c'est un peu comme si tu me reprochais de mpriser ceux qui pensent que la terre est plate quand une majorit sent que quelque chose ne tourne pas rond sans pouvoir identifier vritablement ce que c'est. A un moment donn,  force de se faire insulter, il ne faut pas vous tonner que je puisse  mon tour vous cracher dessus. Je n'oublie pas non plus que dans les lections, la part d'abstentionnistes devient une part majoritaire que nous respectons pour ne plus tre complice d'installer l'Herps dans notre pays.


Prend ton mdicament

----------


## pmithrandir

> a tombe bien, le 14 juillet on ne fte pas le jour o on a cass des ttes, mais le jour de la Fte de la Fdration (enfin  l'origine, depuis on nous met en tte que c'est le jour o on a pris la Bastille, j'ai du mal  piger pourquoi).


Peu de gens le savent, et c'tait aussi une excuse pour clbrer la prise de la bastille sans le dire.

Et puis la fdration, ca fait longtemps qu'elle existe plus.(la bastille aussi tu me diras)



> Aucune raction si ce n'est qu'il a voulu faire une runion publique hier pour en parler mais que celle-ci lui a t refus par la prfecture pour les raisons que vous connaissez. Il regrette juste que la campagne lectorale soit suspendue mais que les tnors de la politique passent nanmoins dans tous les mdias. Asselineau et dautres formations plus petites devaient passer dans quelques mdias nationaux mais tous les rendez-vous ont t annuls.


Je croyais que vous aviez un site mega cool avec plein de monde dessus ? D'un coup vous ne savez plus l'utiliser ? 




> Mais je constate quavec effectivement +4 pour Pmithrandir et -x pour moi sur le poste prcdent que ce forum est bien un repre d'Europiste. J'ai donc bien conscience, quelques par, d'tre en territoire ennemi.


Je pense que loin de clbrer lEurope (y a que toi pour avoir pris au pied de la lettre l'exemple donn) ils ont approuv l'ide de centrer les ftes sur des trucs rassembleurs, un brin utopiste.

Je ne sais pas comment on peut envisager de se rapprocher, commercialement ou humainement de nos voisins quand on passe notre temps  clbrer, nous enorgueillir, de leur avoir bien dfoncer la gueule. Pire que tout, on leur demande toujours d'tre la avec un air de chien battu bien contrit pour montrer a quel point ils regrettent ce que papi et mamie ont fait...

Aux Canada, ils ont fait une fte de la famille, on doit pouvoir trouver des ides nous aussi... 

Et piti, arrtons de glorifier nos militaires comme seul point de rassemblement des franais. Ils sont utiles, indispensable... mais ce n'est pas le ciment de notre nation.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pourtant les mdias tapent souvent sur le FN mais lui part contre fait des *voies*


voix ! Les voies c'est les rues, les voies de chemin de fer, etc.. Mais quand on vote, on donne sa voix !

----------


## Zirak

> Plus tu postes et plus tu me fais penser aux gens qui ont laiss les allemands envahir la Pologne en 1939   
> 
> Pourquoi commmorer les batailles? (et non pas fter, il y a une notion de respect)
> 
> Pourquoi embter le gentil musulman? laissons les prier, construire leur mosque et s'habiller comme ils veulent
> 
> Pourquoi faire des lois liberticides? Je suis un nazi de la libert
> 
> ...


Quel rapport ?

Ne pas avoir la haine de son prochain, c'est tre un collabo ? 

T'as pas plus con comme rflexion ? 


Surtout que je ne vois pas le rapport entre les musulmans et le passage que tu cites ?

Mais oui, moi je n'ai rien contre les musulmans, qui ne m'ont rien fait de spcial et qui sont des tres humains comme moi, aprs si ce n'est pas ton cas, et que tu juges les gens sur leur origine ou leur religion, bah tu es tout le contraire des valeurs qu'est sens vhiculer la France, c'est les gars comme toi qu'on devrait dchoir de leur nationalit et expulser du pays...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et puis la fdration, ca fait longtemps qu'elle existe plus.(la bastille aussi tu me diras)


Certes mais on peut voir a comme une clbration de rassemblement de tous les Franais.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Certes mais on peut voir a comme une clbration de rassemblement de tous les Franais.


Aprs je suis pas contre la date... mais la meilleure clbration qu'on met en place, ca reste un dfil militaire... qu'on doit rpter des jours durant en payant tout un tas de personnes pour marcher au pas... J'imagine qu'ils ont mieux  faire...

----------


## deuche

> Quels sont les intrts russes que Poutine dfend en soutenant Bachar ?



Pour la dernire question, j'y rpond ici, je crois qu'elle est au coeur du sujet. Il semblerait que les Russes aient des partenariats conomiques avec les Syriens depuis pas mal de dcennies. Si le gouvernement de Bachar tombe, ce sont ces contrats qui tombent aussi. Et ces contrats, dont certains datent de 1956, portent notamment sur du matriel de dfense. Donc du coup, quand on sait que nous livrons des armes  Daech et que Poutine livre des systmes de dfense  Bachar on peut lgitimement se demander sil ny a pas un conflit dintrts.

En fait je crois que la bonne question serait plutt en quoi Bachar est-il nocif pour nous occidentaux ?


Je crois que nous sommes au coeur du sujet.

----------


## BenoitM

> Pour la dernire question, j'y rpond ici, je crois qu'elle est au coeur du sujet. Il semblerait que les Russes aient des partenariats conomiques avec les Syriens depuis pas mal de dcennies. Si le gouvernement de Bachar tombe, ce sont ces contrats qui tombent aussi. Et ces contrats, dont certains datent de 1956, portent notamment sur du matriel de dfense. Donc du coup, quand on sait que nous livrons des armes  Daech et que Poutine livre des systmes de dfense  Bachar on peut lgitimement se demander sil ny a pas un conflit dintrts.
> 
> En fait je crois que la bonne question serait plutt en quoi Bachar est-il nocif pour nous occidentaux ?
> 
> 
> Je crois que nous sommes au coeur du sujet.


Donc la Russie est active en Syrie pour des raisons conomiques et c'est bien
L'Ue est active en Syrie pour des raisons conomiques et c'est mal  ::weird:: 

Sinon bon au dbut on tait copain avec Bachar.
Que la guerre civil en Syrie a commenc bien avant les bombardement de la coalition

Je pense que le coeur du sujet est plus en France qu'en Syrie

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il semblerait que les Russes aient des partenariats conomiques avec les Syriens depuis pas mal de dcennies. Si le gouvernement de Bachar tombe, ce sont ces contrats qui tombent aussi.


Mais ! Mais ! Tu veux dire que Poutine, le Grand, ferait la guerre pour exactement les mmes raisons que les USA, ces infmes suppts du capitalisme. Pour le pognon ! Non, non, relis-toi, tu as du faire une erreur, c'est pas possible !




> Et ces contrats, dont certains datent de 1956, portent notamment sur du matriel de dfense.


QUOI ! En plus, c'est contrats de ventes d'armes ! Mais, mais... Non, je refuse de croire que la Russie pourrait soutenir des dictateurs pour des raisons conomiques de ventes d'armes...




> Donc du coup, quand on sait que nous livrons des armes  Daech


Heu ! T'as vu a o que nous livrions des armes  Daech ? 




> et que Poutine livre des systmes de dfense  Bachar on peut lgitimement se demander sil ny a pas un conflit dintrts.


Sur ce point, je pense en effet qu'il y a un conflit d'intrt entre un dictateur qui soutient un autre dictateur et des dmocraties qui soutiennent un peuple cherchant  se dfaire du joug de leur dictature. Mais, comme Daech est venu rebattre les cartes, et que de deux maux il faut choisir le moindre, les dmocraties font des concessions vis  vis de Bachar et de Poutine, ce que ces deux ordures n'ont pas fait. Les russes continuant  se tromper souvent de cible, en bombardant, non pas Daech mais les opposants au rgime de Bachar !



> En fait je crois que la bonne question serait plutt en quoi Bachar est-il nocif pour nous occidentaux ?


En rien, except que ce sont des opposants  la dictature de Bachar qui ont demand l'intervention des occidentaux. Faut pas oublier l'origine du problme. Et que Daech n'aurait surement pas pu profiter de ce conflit pour s'tendre de la sorte, si la Russie n'avait pas tout fait pour maintenir Bachar au pouvoir. Donc, s'il est des responsables  la situation actuelle, il faut les chercher du cot de Bachar et de Moscou !

----------


## deuche

> Heu ! T'as vu a o que nous livrions des armes  Daech ?


Je ne souhaite pas rpondre  cette question. Je souhaite que vous fassiez vous-mme les recherches ou que d'autres y rpondent. Cela aura plus d'impact, car quoique je dise j'ai toujours tord. 

Un indice pour vous aider : Fabius a dit : "ils font du bon boulot !" Trouvez de qui il parle. Vous aurez alors accs  pleins d'informations que vous semblez ignorer. (mme des positions officielles de gouvernement)




> Les russes continuant  se tromper souvent de cible, en bombardant, non pas Daech mais les opposants au rgime de Bachar !


On entend souvent dire qu'effectivement les Russes se trompent de cible, mais on entends jamais vritablement de quelles cibles il s'agit.





> QUOI ! En plus, c'est contrats de ventes d'armes ! Mais, mais... Non, je refuse de croire que la Russie pourrait soutenir des dictateurs pour des raisons conomiques de ventes d'armes...


Nous pourrions faire l'inventaire de qui a la palme d'or du plus gros encul en termes de vente d'armes ? Un indice : il existe un pays qui sur 230 annes d'existence a connu 17 annes de paix.




> En rien, except que ce sont des opposants  la dictature de Bachar qui ont demand l'intervention des occidentaux.


Il n'y a pas d'opposants  la dictature d'Arabie Saoudite ? La-bas ils dcapitent les femmes en pleine rue et on ne s'offusque pas ?





> Je pense que le coeur du sujet est plus en France qu'en Syrie


Pourquoi la France a-telle alors fait les bombardements les plus lourds qu'elle ait ralis en guise de reprsailles en Syrie ? (un tapis de 22 bombes)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne souhaite pas rpondre  cette question. Je souhaite que vous fassiez vous-mme les recherches ou que d'autres y rpondent. Cela aura plus d'impact, car quoique je dise j'ai toujours tord. 
> 
> Un indice pour vous aider : Fabius a dit : "ils font du bon boulot !" Trouvez de qui il parle. Vous aurez alors accs  pleins d'informations que vous semblez ignorer. (mme des positions officielles de gouvernement)


Encore une fois, procd malhonnte.
La France a livr des armes aux opposants de bachar al assad, comme a ceux de kadhafi.
Les islamistes faisait aussi parti de l'opposition, mais je ne crois pas qu'on leur ait donn des armes.

Et quand daech a t cr, c'est plutt le contraire qu'on a fait, on a aider les autres musulmans... (et ouais, y a pas que 2 groupes la bas).

C'est comme de dire qu'on a livrer des armes a Boko Haram parce qu'ils ont piquer celles de lybie. On a t con de les laisser la et de pas les surveiller, mais on les as pas livres non plus.

(ce qui nempche pas de chercher des responsable... comme des certains Mr B & B en 2002 et un Mr S plus rcemment... qui ont tellement bien gr leur campagnes guerrires qu'ils ont foutu un bordel sans nom et laisser circuler plein de matriel militaire sans surveillance. Mais ca nempche pas de venir jouer la vierge effarouche sur les plateaux de TV.

----------


## _skip

> Sur ce point, je pense en effet qu'il y a un conflit d'intrt entre un dictateur qui soutient un autre dictateur et des dmocraties qui soutiennent un peuple cherchant  se dfaire du joug de leur dictature. Mais, comme Daech est venu rebattre les cartes, et que de deux maux il faut choisir le moindre, les dmocraties font des concessions vis  vis de Bachar et de Poutine, ce que ces deux ordures n'ont pas fait. Les russes continuant  se tromper souvent de cible, en bombardant, non pas Daech mais les opposants au rgime de Bachar !
> 
> En rien, except que ce sont des opposants  la dictature de Bachar qui ont demand l'intervention des occidentaux. Faut pas oublier l'origine du problme. Et que Daech n'aurait surement pas pu profiter de ce conflit pour s'tendre de la sorte, si la Russie n'avait pas tout fait pour maintenir Bachar au pouvoir. Donc, s'il est des responsables  la situation actuelle, il faut les chercher du cot de Bachar et de Moscou !


C'est la faute des russes et d'el Assad? T'es pas srieux... 

Crois-tu que si el Assad s'tait maintenu au pouvoir malgr les moyens normes mis en place pour le faire dgager (armement des rebelles, reconnaissance empresse d'un gouvernement de transistion fantoche non lu, propositions financires aux haut-grads syriens etc...), c'tait peut tre qu'il tait pas aussi illgitime et dtest qu'on voudrait nous le faire croire? C'est probablement pas un saint, mais je crois pas en ce combat mchants contre gentils qu'on veut nous faire gober.
Surtout que du ct des gentils y'a les USA et ses caniches, L'Arabie Sadoutie, le Qatar, la Turquie. 
Est-ce que tu as vu comment a fini le printemps arabe du Bahrein, rprim avec les chars des Emirats et de l'AS? Tu trouves pas a bizarre que personne ne se soit indign? C'est trs slectif l'indignation non? Le coup gentil contre mchant je te le dis a marche pas. Les occidentaux, tout comme les russes, se foutent perdument de la justice, et Poutine n'est pas pire qu'Obama ou Hollande, il est juste moins dou en communication et possde moins de canards.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne souhaite pas rpondre  cette question. Je souhaite que vous fassiez vous-mme les recherches ou que d'autres y rpondent. Cela aura plus d'impact, car quoique je dise j'ai toujours tord.


Ben voyons. T'as tord sur plein de sujets sur lesquels tu rponds pourtant...  :;): 



> Un indice pour vous aider : Fabius a dit : "ils font du bon boulot !" Trouvez de qui il parle. Vous aurez alors accs  pleins d'informations que vous semblez ignorer. (mme des positions officielles de gouvernement)


Fabius a dit une connerie ? Pas nouveau. Mais, la question n'tait pas "Est-ce que Fabius dit des conneries ?" mais "La France fournit-elle des armes  Daech ?"





> On entend souvent dire qu'effectivement les Russes se trompent de cible, mais on entends jamais vritablement de quelles cibles il s'agit.


Je te l'ai dit : les rebelles syriens qui veulent se dfaire de la dictature de Bachar, comme ce qui s'est pass en Tunisie (je te laisse chercher).




> Nous pourrions faire l'inventaire de qui a la palme d'or du plus gros encul en termes de vente d'armes ? Un indice : il existe un pays qui sur 230 annes d'existence a connu 17 annes de paix.


La Russie ?




> Il n'y a pas d'opposants  la dictature d'Arabie Saoudite ? La-bas ils dcapitent les femmes en pleine rue et on ne s'offusque pas ?


Je n'en sais rien, et toi non plus apparemment. Et  Cuba ? 




> Pourquoi la France a-telle alors fait les bombardements les plus lourds qu'elle ait ralis en guise de reprsailles en Syrie ? (un tapis de 22 bombes)


Tu parles du bombardement d'hier ou d'avant-hier sur Daech ? Tu ne vois pas de raisons ? Cherches, aller, un indice, 13 novembre 2015  Paris...

----------


## deuche

> Est-ce que tu as vu comment a fini le printemps arabe du Bahrein, rprim avec les chars des Emirats et de l'AS? Tu trouves pas a bizarre que personne ne se soit indign? C'est trs slectif l'indignation non?


C'est peut-tre parce qu'au Bahrein, les Etats-Unis y hbergent leur Cinquime flotte navale ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est peut-tre parce qu'au Bahrein, les Etats-Unis y hbergent leur Cinquime flotte navale ?


Ou que la "rvolution" est soutenue par l'Iran ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Pourquoi la France a-telle alors fait les bombardements les plus lourds qu'elle ait ralis en guise de reprsailles en Syrie ? (un tapis de 22 bombes)


Euh un tapis de bombes avec 22 bombes?  ::weird:: 

Perso je pense que c'est de la vaste blague, juste pour montrer aux Franais qu'on fait quelque chose.

Mais moi je me poserait plutt la question pourquoi des Franais sont parti en Syrie. Et je pense que sans la Syrie il serait parti en Irak, en Afghanistan ou un autre pays.
Bref pour moi ce n'est pas le pays dans le quel ils se trouvent mais pourquoi des Franais n en France se fanatise au point de tuer des innocents.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est la faute des russes et d'el Assad? T'es pas srieux...


Pourquoi ? Toi, tu l'es ?



> Crois-tu que si el Assad s'tait maintenu au pouvoir malgr les moyens normes mis en place pour le faire dgager (armement des rebelles, reconnaissance empresse d'un gouvernement de transistion fantoche non lu, propositions financires aux haut-grads syriens etc...), c'tait peut tre qu'il tait pas aussi illgitime et dtest qu'on voudrait nous le faire croire?


Ou qu'il avait le soutien des Russes ?



> Le coup gentil contre mchant je te le dis a marche pas. Les occidentaux, tout comme les russes, se foutent perdument de la justice, et Poutine n'est pas pire qu'Obama ou Hollande, il est juste moins dou en communication et possde moins de canards.


Je n'ai pas dit que les USA ou la France taient mieux ou meilleurs que la Russie, je dis juste que si on cherche des responsables  la monte de Daech en Syrie, il faut aussi regarder du cot de Bachar et de Poutine. Parce que, comme dirait l'autre,  qui profite le crime ? Ben,  Bachar, qui tranquilou est en train d'liminer ses opposants, avec l'aide russe, et Poutine qui apparait comme celui qui rsout le problme, qu'il a aid  crer...

----------


## foetus

La France bombarde massivement l'Etat Islamique, vraiment ?  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen:: 





> Au 12 novembre, 8 125 frappes (c'est--dire  chaque fois un raid) avaient t menes par la coalition en Syrie et en Irak, dont 6 353 directement par les Etats-Unis. En Syrie, la coalition a frapp 2 804 fois depuis le dbut de l'intervention. Les Amricains se sont chargs de 2 658 de ces frappes, pour 146 seulement pour la coalition (dont 5 raids franais si l'on compte celui de la nuit dernire).

----------


## MABROUKI

> deuche
> En fait je crois que la bonne question serait plutt en quoi Bachar est-il nocif pour nous occidentaux ?
> 
> 
>  Je crois que nous sommes au coeur du sujet.


Comme toujours tu es decapant,et ce n'est pas une flatterie !!!
Effectivement la capacite du regime syrien ,dont Assad n'est qu'un des representants, retourner une situation  son avantage est phenomenale (les syriens sont des descendant des anciens Parthes ,confer les demeles des legions romaines contre eux,victoire  la PYRRHUS etc)...
Il a reussi plisieurs exploits :
- attirer  tous les grandes puissances dans ce conflit CONTRE DAESH...
- aurait soutenu DAESH au debut de l'apparition de ce mvt en Irak....selon des opposants en exil  depuis une dizaine d'annees 
- tuer un nombre colossal de syriens 
a) DIRECTEMENT avec l'aide des Iraniens 
b) INDIRECTEMENT par le biais  de DAESH  qu'il a attire par la suite en Syrie  comme appat  (sa mollesse face  DAESH est notoire) ,moyennant les bombardements des grandes puissances (USA,Russie ,France ...etc)...
-en exiler un nombre suffisant chez ses adversaires en Europe (UE,Russie,USA)...

- tuer en une nuit INDIRECTEMENT 128 innocents Francais...
- tuer instantanement et INDIRECTEMENT plus de 200 russes....
Voila que l'on nous presente ce regime odieux pour les syriens ,comme une alternative temporaire de paix... !!!

Le seul regime  l'egaler pour l'instant ,est le regime BAATHISTE Irakien de son voisin Saddam ...
Notons que le regime syrien est egalement BAATHISTE et que le parti BAATH est  l'origine un seul parti syro-irakien....

----------


## deuche

> Comme toujours tu es decapant,et ce n'est pas une flatterie !!!
> Effectivement la capacite du regime syrien ,dont Assad n'est qu'un des representants, retourner une situation  son avantage est phenomenale (les syriens sont des descendant des anciens Parthes ,confer les demeles des legions romaines contre eux,victoire  la PYRRHUS etc)...
> Il a reussi plisieurs exploits :
> - attirer  tous les grandes puissances dans ce conflit CONTRE DAESH...
> - aurait soutenu DAESH au debut de l'apparition de ce mvt en Irak....selon des opposants en exil  depuis une dizaine d'annees 
> - tuer un nombre colossal de syriens 
> a) DIRECTEMENT avec l'aide des Iraniens 
> b) INDIRECTEMENT par le biais  de DAESH  qu'il a attire par la suite en Syrie  comme appat  (sa mollesse face  DAESH est notoire) ,moyennant les bombardements des grandes puissances (USA,Russie ,France ...etc)...
> -en exiler un nombre suffisant chez ses adversaires en Europe (UE,Russie,USA)...
> ...


Trs bien. Pourquoi Sur Maria de la Croix qui vit l-bas,  quelques centaines de mtres des bases rebelles/Daech (2en1), dit que la population soutient le rgime d'Assad et se rfugie auprs de l'arme Syrienne ? 
A partir de quel cheminement intellectuel tu dis que le rgime d'Assad est indirectement responsable de l'attentat de 128 victimes fait par des Franais en France ? J'aimerai comprendre.

----------


## souviron34

> Mais moi je me poserait plutt la question pourquoi des Franais sont parti en Syrie. Et je pense que sans la Syrie il serait parti en Irak, en Afghanistan ou un autre pays.
> Bref pour moi ce n'est pas le pays dans le quel ils se trouvent mais pourquoi des Franais n en France se fanatise au point de tuer des innocents.


Tout  fait...


Et, ce qu'on peut remarquer, c'est que la France est un des seuls (le seul ??) pays dans lequel des descendants d'immigrants , qui sont donc Franais, chantent des "_nique la police_", "_fuck la rpublique_", disent "_ne pas se sentir franais_", ventuellement brlent le drapeau national, etc... 

Je ne suis pas au courant de tout, mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'en Italie, Allemagne, Espagne, Belgique, Hollande, Angleterre, etc, on ait l'quivalent...

Je pense qu'on a un gros travail d'introspection  faire, et que il y a eu comme "_une c.uille dans le potage_" quelque part.... Et je ne crois pas que ce soit dans le "_modle d'intgration_", qui a bien march pour les autres...

----------


## MABROUKI

> J.Shannow
> je dis juste que si on cherche des responsables  la monte de Daech en Syrie, il faut aussi regarder du cot de Bachar et de Poutine.


Presque dans le but :il faut  regarder du cot de Bachar .Point Barre
Poutine ,Hollande ,Cameron, Obama  tous tels qu'ils sont sont tombes dans le traquenard tendu par le regime syrien de Damas ,chacun appate convenablement (les russes par le maintien de leur base en mediterranee,les USA et UE pour proteger leurS interets petroliers en Irakien)...
Quant aux autres allies de circonstances et voisins chacun en tire un dividende: l'iran son programme, la saoudie eloigner la guerre de ses frontieres, les turcs ,libanais et jordaniers des subsides financiers (aides UE aux refugies,aide Quatarie)...

Bref c'est un repas garnis de syriens rotis offert par Assad  des convives pour le moins disparates ,et ou il veille avec energie  maintenir un peu d'ordre ...!!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> deuche
> A partir de quel cheminement intellectuel tu dis que le rgime d'Assad est indirectement responsable de l'attentat de 128 victimes fait par des Franais en France ? J'aimerai comprendre.


C'est un cheminenement par les faits !!!
Il faut ecouter les syriens et les libans qui se connaissent fort bien....
Un adage arabe (anterieur  l'islam) dit simplement  "seuls les habitants de la Mecque ,en connaissement les collines et vallees"...
Le probleme du regime syrien est qu'il est  la base de tous les attentats terroristes commis au Liban depuis la 1ere guerre libanaise(1980 au temps des milices palestiennes de Beyrouth) et meme aprs :mort de Hariri, attentats meurtiers de Tripoli et le dernier en date celui de Beyrouth (180 morts )....Je suis tente de lui attribuer meme l'attentat d'Istanbul ...mis sur le compte de DAESH bien entendu !!!
Le faux imam officiel syrien dont j'ai oublie le nom,appelle dans la presse syrienne tous les syriens  l'etranger pour commettre des attentats...!!!

----------


## MABROUKI

Oups !!!



> deuche
> Trs bien. Pourquoi Sur Maria de la Croix qui vit l-bas,  quelques centaines de mtres des bases rebelles/Daech (2en1), dit que la population soutient le rgime d'Assad et se rfugie auprs de l'arme Syrienne ?


Ce que tu dis ne fait qu'ajouter de l'eau  mon Moulin ....Cette pauvre Soeur chretienne d'occident sert d'appat  DAESH friends de chretiens d'occidents (note que les Nazareens tres nombreux en syrie ne sont pas egorges publiquement)....
La population  soutient simplement la meme entite: Assad-DAESH car il est difficile de reconnaitre un JANUS ou    "magic face"  deux faces  ....

----------


## Zirak

> Et, ce qu'on peut remarquer, c'est que la France est un des seuls (le seul ??) pays dans lequel des descendants d'immigrants , qui sont donc Franais, chantent des "_nique la police_", "_fuck la rpublique_", disent "_ne pas se sentir franais_", ventuellement brlent le drapeau national, etc... 
> 
> Je ne suis pas au courant de tout, mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'en Italie, Allemagne, Espagne, Belgique, Hollande, Angleterre, etc, on ait l'quivalent...
> 
> Je pense qu'on a un gros travail d'introspection  faire, et que il y a eu comme "_une c.uille dans le potage_" quelque part.... Et je ne crois pas que ce soit dans le "_modle d'intgration_", qui a bien march pour les autres...


Bon peut-tre pas des "je ne me sens pas franais" ( ::mouarf:: ), mais des "nique la police" ou "nique le system", tu dois en trouver chez tous les rappeurs qui se prennent pour des bandits dans tous les pays du monde, et cela que l'intgration soit mieux russie ou non. Je ne pense pas que cela soit un rel indicateur.

Aprs pour le reste oui, il y a quelque chose que l'on a pas fait, ou mal fait, mais apparemment Fcharton2 dit que non, on en a dj suffisamment fait voir mme trop et cela n'a rien chang, donc tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes... :p

----------


## deuche

> Il faut ecouter les syriens et les libans qui se connaissent fort bien....


Je veux bien, mais il faudrait quelques liens.

Bien puisque le rgime Syrien est  la base de tous les attentats commis, cela veut donc dire que le combat contre Daech ne va pas dans le sens du rgime Syrien.

Donc les Russes deviennent alors de fait un faux allis d'Assad. Alors dans ce cas pourquoi Assad accepte-t-il que les Russes bombardent  la fois les groupes rebelles/Daech ? Quand les Russes auront repris le contrle de tout le secteur. il se trouve o l'intert d'Assad ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Trs bien. Pourquoi Sur Maria de la Croix qui vit l-bas,  quelques centaines de mtres des bases rebelles/Daech (2en1), dit que la population soutient le rgime d'Assad et se rfugie auprs de l'arme Syrienne ? 
> A partir de quel cheminement intellectuel tu dis que le rgime d'Assad est indirectement responsable de l'attentat de 128 victimes fait par des Franais en France ? J'aimerai comprendre.


J'avoue que entre daesh et assad, je choisis aussi assad.

Pas sur pourtant que ca soit ce que je veux vraiment.




> Et, ce qu'on peut remarquer, c'est que la France est un des seuls (le seul ??) pays dans lequel des descendants d'immigrants , qui sont donc Franais, chantent des "_nique la police_", "_fuck la rpublique_", disent "_ne pas se sentir franais_", ventuellement brlent le drapeau national, etc... 
> 
> Je ne suis pas au courant de tout, mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'en Italie, Allemagne, Espagne, Belgique, Hollande, Angleterre, etc, on ait l'quivalent...
> 
> Je pense qu'on a un gros travail d'introspection  faire, et que il y a eu comme "_une c.uille dans le potage_" quelque part.... Et je ne crois pas que ce soit dans le "_modle d'intgration_", qui a bien march pour les autres...


Si tu regardes des populations immigrs, tu as des humains a peu prs identiques... et des pays qui les intgrent diffremment.

Il se trouve qu'en France, une immigration n'a pas trs bien fonctionn, mme 40 ans aprs... 
Ces mme populations ont pourtant russi  s'intgrer au Canada, en Europe, etc...

Doit on accuser nos immigrs spcifiques en France ou notre politique....

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est un cheminenement par les faits !!!
> Il faut ecouter les syriens et les libans qui se connaissent fort bien....
> Un adage arabe (anterieur  l'islam) dit simplement  "seuls les habitants de la Mecque ,en connaissement les collines et vallees"...
> Le probleme du regime syrien est qu'il est  la base de tous les attentats terroristes commis au Liban depuis la 1ere guerre libanaise(1980 au temps des milices palestiennes de Beyrouth) et meme aprs :mort de Hariri, attentats meurtiers de Tripoli et le dernier en date celui de Beyrouth (180 morts )....Je suis tente de lui attribuer meme l'attentat d'Istanbul ...mis sur le compte de DAESH bien entendu !!!
> Le faux imam officiel syrien dont j'ai oublie le nom,appelle dans la presse syrienne tous les syriens  l'etranger pour commettre des attentats...!!!


Donc tu soutiens que l'attentat de Beyrouth fait la semaine dernire par deux kamikazes contre un quartier chiite (la cible tait le Hezbollah) a t organis par les rgime syrien ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Aprs pour le reste oui, il y a quelque chose que l'on a pas fait, ou mal fait, mais apparemment Fcharton2 dit que non, on en a dj suffisamment fait voir mme trop et cela n'a rien chang, donc tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes... :p


Je pense que c'est ce que disait Franois, justement. Ce qu'on l'a fait, on l'a mal fait. Et ce qu'il reprochait, c'est la surenchre qui en a dcoul, et qui en dcoule encore. En gros, on a fait des trucs, a n'a pas march, alors on a eu de cesse d'en faire d'avantage, d'en faire plus, mais toujours dans le mme sens. Bref, on n'a augment les moyens alors que c'tait le mcanisme qui tait  revoir.

----------


## Zirak

> Je pense que c'est ce que disait Franois, justement. Ce qu'on l'a fait, on l'a mal fait. Et ce qu'il reprochait, c'est la surenchre qui en a dcoul, et qui en dcoule encore. En gros, on a fait des trucs, a n'a pas march, alors on a eu de cesse d'en faire d'avantage, d'en faire plus, mais toujours dans le mme sens. Bref, on n'a augment les moyens alors que c'tait le mcanisme qui tait  revoir.


Oui sauf que lorsqu'on regarde dans les autres pays d'Europe, ils ont globalement le mme systme que nous niveau contrle des frontires et autres, donc si l'intgration a russi chez eux, c'est que le problme ne vient pas de la, et ce n'est pas en rajoutant plus de contrle aux frontires et plus de police que cela rsoudra quoi que ce soit.

C'est bien ce que je disais, il faut essayer de comprendre pourquoi les gens basculent (aka "qu'est-ce qu'on fait mal ?"), ce  quoi Franois m'a rpondu "Pourquoi faire ? Cela ne servira  rien."

Et puis encore une fois le "on a augment les moyens", dans les petites cits sympas peut-tre, on les a rendues encore plus mignonnes, mais les grosses cits bien craignos le sont toujours autant, car on ose pas y mettre les pieds.

Amliorer les choses dans un quartier o tout va dj relativement bien, c'est sr que c'est de l'utilisation de moyens pour laquelle on observe pas beaucoup de rsultats...

----------


## _skip

> Ou qu'il avait le soutien des Russes ?
> 
> Je n'ai pas dit que les USA ou la France taient mieux ou meilleurs que la Russie, je dis juste que si on cherche des responsables  la monte de Daech en Syrie, il faut aussi regarder du cot de Bachar et de Poutine. Parce que, comme dirait l'autre,  qui profite le crime ? Ben,  Bachar, qui tranquilou est en train d'liminer ses opposants, avec l'aide russe, et Poutine qui apparait comme celui qui rsout le problme, qu'il a aid  crer...


Et bien pour moi il faut les chercher du ct de ceux qui ont dstabilis ce pays, livr des armes et du matos aux soi-disants rebelles et jusqu' preuve du contraire, ce ne sont pas les russes. Et Daesch, a commence  tre de notorit publique que ses soutiens financiers et idologiques sont  chercher du ct du Qatar, de l'AS, fortement anti-chiites. Et a je me demande comment c'est possible.

Donc j'arrive vraiment pas  comprendre comment tu peux mettre a sur le dos de la Russie, mais bon on est pas oblig d'tre d'accord sur tout.




> Et, ce qu'on peut remarquer, c'est que la France est un des seuls (le seul ??) pays dans lequel des descendants d'immigrants , qui sont donc Franais, chantent des "nique la police", "fuck la rpublique", disent "ne pas se sentir franais", ventuellement brlent le drapeau national, etc...
> 
> Je ne suis pas au courant de tout, mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'en Italie, Allemagne, Espagne, Belgique, Hollande, Angleterre, etc, on ait l'quivalent...
> Je pense qu'on a un gros travail d'introspection  faire, et que il y a eu comme "une c.uille dans le potage" quelque part.... Et je ne crois pas que ce soit dans le "modle d'intgration", qui a bien march pour les autres...


Il me semble que ce sentiment est aussi pas mal violent en Belgique, faudrait demander  Benoit... Mme si la culture gangsta, racaille et compagnie est certainement pas une chose qui aide. Je dois quand mme admettre que tu as raison de souligner ce sentiment de dtestation des symboles nationaux qui semble trs prsent en France, avec l'apologie du cosmopolitisme, le rejet des racines chrtiennes, l'assimilation de toute forme de nationalisme  de la xnophobie etc.... En mme temps comment est-ce que tu veux dvelopper un sentiment de fiert nationale chez des descendants d'immigrant  qui on rabat les oreilles des horreurs commises par la France et dont on met tous les checs sur le dos du racisme et de leur rejet par la socit?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et bien pour moi il faut les chercher du ct de ceux qui ont dstabilis ce pays, livr des armes et du matos aux soi-disants rebelles et jusqu' preuve du contraire, ce ne sont pas les russes.


Il faut se replacer dans le contexte. La dstabilisation du pays, s'est faire dans le mme cadre que les "printemps arabes". Une rvolution de la partie de la population opprime et nglige par le systme dictatorial de Bachar. 
Comme Bachar n'a pas hsit  massacrer son peuple et que ce peuple a demand l'aide des occidentaux, on les a aid aprs les avoir lgitims. 
Si la Russie n'avait pas soutenu bec et ongle, le dictateur Bachar, le conflit n'aurait pas pourri, et DAECH n'aurait pas se nourrir de ce pourrissement. 
Donc, pour moi, la Russie et Bachar sont responsables de la situation actuelle.

----------


## _skip

> Il faut se replacer dans le contexte. La dstabilisation du pays, s'est faire dans le mme cadre que les "printemps arabes". Une rvolution de la partie de la population opprime et nglige par le systme dictatorial de Bachar. 
> Comme Bachar n'a pas hsit  massacrer son peuple et que ce peuple a demand l'aide des occidentaux, on les a aid aprs les avoir lgitims.


Et bien moi, en bon complotiste, je ne crois pas une seule seconde  l'implication des occidentaux par humanisme et compassion pour le peuple syrien. Si la dmocratie et les droits de l'homme taient leur proccupation relle dans la rgion, la Syrie ne serait gure en tte de liste. Pour moi ils ont juste essay de saisir une occasion de dboulonner un gouvernement qui leur tait pas spcialement favorable, et alli  un concurrent gopolitique de surcrot, en esprant le remplacer par leurs marionnettes.
Mais c'est clair l'habillage mdiatique habituel aidant, on fait passer ceux qu'on combat pour des mangeurs de bbs et on nous vend n'importe quelle crapule comme un vaillant dfenseur de la dmocratie, sans la moindre nuance.

----------


## atb

> Si la Russie n'avait pas soutenu bec et ongle, le dictateur Bachar, le conflit n'aurait pas pourri, et DAECH n'aurait pas se nourrir de ce pourrissement.
> Donc, pour moi, la Russie et Bachar sont responsables de la situation actuelle


Oh mon dieux , Oh mon dieux John, tu me prte ta boule de cristal ? Je veux gagner   l'euro million  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Ce serait bien de recentrer la discussion sur les attentats locaux, et non de partir en thories (prouves ou non) sur les attentats d'ailleurs et politiques trangres d'autres pays. a peut servir d'exemple ou d'argument, mais si c'est pour en faire le sujet central, je voterai pour un sujet ddi.

Vu que je suis un sympathisant UPR, je me permettrait tout de mme de rpondre  deuche :



> Mais je constate quavec effectivement +4 pour Pmithrandir et -x pour moi sur le poste prcdent que ce forum est bien un repre d'Europiste. J'ai donc bien conscience, quelques par, d'tre en territoire ennemi.


Moi j'accumule les +1 alors que je suis pas fan de l'UE (mais peut-tre que a va changer aprs ce post {^_^}). Le tout est de ne pas porter atteinte aux convictions des autres, notamment en les traitant de cons et autres joyeuseries. Le principe de l'UPR est de permettre  chacun de juger sur la base de donnes fiables, et non de marteler ce qu'on croit tre vrai (on informe, on ne convertit pas). Je pense donc que tu y gagneras des +1  revoir, si ce n'est tes arguments, au moins la faon de les prsenter.

----------


## Gooby

> Je pense donc que tu y gagneras des +1  revoir, si ce n'est tes *arguments*, au moins la faon de les prsenter.


Et l, je prends de court mes chers compres du fil politique en envoyant un "Quels arguments?"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Et l, je prends de court mes chers compres du fil politique en envoyant un "Quels arguments?"


Si tu n'en vois pas, c'est peut-tre justement que sa prsentation n'est pas la bonne, a ne contredis donc en rien mon commentaire qui de toute faon ne t'tait pas adress personellement. Par contre, j'apprcierai que tu t'abstiennes de ce genre de rponses, qui critique sans rien apporter de plus. a alimente les tensions, mais pas le dbat. Un peu d'ironie est toujours bon, mais quand la discussion est dj lourde a a de bonnes chances de mal passer chez certains.

En tant que participants, on est tous modrateurs de nos propres propos. Et j'essaye donc de calmer un peu le jeu en recentrant le dbat sur le sujet initial.

----------


## Gooby

> Si tu n'en vois pas, c'est peut-tre justement que sa prsentation n'est pas la bonne, a ne contredis donc en rien mon commentaire qui de toute faon ne t'tait pas adress personellement. Par contre, j'apprcierai que tu t'abstiennes de ce genre de rponses, qui critique sans rien apporter de plus. a alimente les tensions, mais pas le dbat. Un peu d'ironie est toujours bon, mais quand la discussion est dj lourde a a de bonnes chances de mal passer chez certains.
> 
> En tant que participants, on est tous modrateurs de nos propres propos.


Damn, le smiley n'a pas suffit !
Ce n'est qu'une boutade qui de toute faon allait probablement arriver  :;): . Jusqu' prsent, l'humour n'est pas encore prohib au sein de ce forum. Je laisse aux lecteurs (aux habitus surtout) l'apprciation ou non de ce simple trait d'humour.

----------


## Zorrak

@coolspot
Je te rejoins sur ta liste de personnes et il y en aurai d'autres  ajouter, mais celles-ci ne sont que quelques dizaines.  Nous sommes des millions.  Les votants umps (ou partis quivalents), la plus grosse part des votants, ont revot annes aprs annes et malgrs toutes les mises en garde pour des incapables menant une politique conduisant inluctablement  la catastrophe.  
Et en 2017, ils vont revot pour les mmes.  Ca dure depuis des dizaines d'annes.  C'est la majorit donc il doit y en avoir pas mal sur ce forum - de gens intelligents.

@fcharton
Je te rejoins sur la drogue, il faut absolument que la consommation de cannabis et autre drogue dur stoppe.  L'argent de la drogue finance largement le banditisme et le terrorisme en France et ailleurs.
Le meilleur moyen de lutter c'est le 0 consommateur, et ceci passe par l'duction parentale principalement.
L'avis des gauchistes, qui vont essayer d'embrouiller l'histoire avec l'alcool, n'est pas  prendre en compte.
D'ailleurs leur avis n'est  prendre en compte pour aucune des dcisions concernant la France.

@Chauve souris
Beau message explicatif de ce que contient le Coran et  propos de Dar-el-Islam et Dar-el-Harb.  J'avais dj entendu parler de a plusieurs fois.  Bon si avec toutes ces discussions autour de l'islam, les ventes de Coran n'augmente pas, c'est  n'y plus rien comprendre.
Sur le dni de ralit, je ne te le fais pas dire....

@Aux escrocs du vivre ensemble
Sur le racisme et le blabla habituel sur la faute  la France et aux Franais.  Il est totalement faux de dire que les problmes ne se passe qu'en France.  Les mmes problmes se retrouvent dans tous les pays europens ayant connu une forte immigration principalement originaire du maghreb, de l'afrique et du moyen orient de religion musulmane ces dernires dcennies.  Je prcise que parmis ces pays europens beaucoup n'ont pas de pass colonialiste. C'est tout de mme le mme schma qui s'y reproduit.  Attentats d'islamistes (simples tentatives et ayant russis), zone de non droit, exigences communautaristes, divers problmes au niveau de la socit qu'on connait ici aussi, ce n'est pas la peine de tout dtailler je voulais juste dnoncer le mensonge de nos escrocs habituels qui se reconnatront.

@foetus
C'est bien de pouvoir voir qui sont les traitres.  Je te prsente les islamo gauchistes et les escrocs du vivre-ensemble.  Rien de bon ne peux sortir de leur cerveau, ils ne sont motivs que par la haine de tout ce qui fait la France.  Bien entendu ils soutiennent  fond le remplacement de population, l'expension de  l'islam...  Pour eux, si tu es blanc, tu es fautif ds que tu es n.  Ils ont un ct martyr aussi, le problme  c'est qu'ils entrainent tout un pays et un peuple dans leur martyr.  Ce sont aussi ces gens l qui montent la tte des populations autochtones et les rendent violent dans les dom-tom par exemple.
Celui auquel tu t'es adress est la petite main zle des modo du forum, un potentiel charg  la dlation dans la socialie du Frankistan.

@spciale ddicace  GPpro
Il t'aura fallu une boucherie pour que tu es un clair de lucidit (de courte dure certes).  Triste.

Pour la fin je voudrais proposer ma solution aux musulmans ayant des problmes d'intgration, et autres aussi s'ils aiment ma solution.
Convertissez vous au christianisme, cela rduira grandement vos problmes d'intgration, vous connaitrez le bonheur spirituelle que peut apporter le christianisme, le bien tre et la russite.  La France est une terre chrtienne, nous avons dj batti nos temples de prires, en vous convertissant vous pourrez aller y prier et nous aurons rsolu le problme des mosques.  Nous aurons par la mme occasion rsolue le problme des cantines scolaire, de l'interdiction d'alcool et de porc.  Vous vivrez plus heureux en France.  Voila je pense qu'en faisant un petit geste vous aurez dj rsolu pas mal de problmes  ::): .
Il n' y a pas que pmithrandir qui a des solutions  ::): .  Que pense-t-il de ma solution pragmatique qui moi me parrait arranger beaucoup de chose  ::):  ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> @Aux escrocs du vivre ensemble
> Sur le racisme et le blabla habituel sur la faute  la France et aux Franais.  Il est totalement faux de dire que les problmes ne se passe qu'en France.  *Les mmes problmes se retrouvent dans tous les pays europens ayant connu une forte immigration* principalement originaire du maghreb, de l'afrique et du moyen orient de religion musulmane ces dernires dcennies.  Je prcise que parmis ces pays europens beaucoup n'ont pas de pass colonialiste. C'est tout de mme le mme schma qui s'y reproduit.  *Attentats d'islamistes (simples tentatives et ayant russis)*, zone de non droit, exigences communautaristes, divers problmes au niveau de la socit qu'on connait ici aussi, ce n'est pas la peine de tout dtailler je voulais juste dnoncer le mensonge de nos escrocs habituels qui se reconnatront.


Sur ce point en gras, je tiens  ragir : sur quoi te base tu ? Pour avoir pluch les rapports Europol, disponibles publiquement, les attentats religieux, qu'ils soient islamistes ou non, et qu'ils soient annuls, chous ou russis, se comptent sur les doigts d'une main quand ce n'est pas du zro point. Et cela chaque anne pour l'intgralit de l'UE. Alors si sur ce point, pour lequel je sais ou trouver les infos, tu te permets de dire des choses apparemment fausses, pour le reste de ton nonc je ne peux qu'exprimer des doutes.




> Pour la fin je voudrais proposer ma solution aux musulmans ayant des problmes d'intgration, et autres aussi s'ils aiment ma solution.
> Convertissez vous au christianisme, cela rduira grandement vos problmes d'intgration, vous connaitrez le bonheur spirituelle que peut apporter le christianisme, le bien tre et la russite.  La France est une terre chrtienne, nous avons dj batti nos temples de prires, en vous convertissant vous pourrez aller y prier et nous aurons rsolu le problme des mosques.  Nous aurons par la mme occasion rsolue le problme des cantines scolaire, de l'interdiction d'alcool et de porc.  Vous vivrez plus heureux en France.  Voila je pense qu'en faisant un petit geste vous aurez dj rsolu pas mal de problmes .
> Il n' y a pas que pmithrandir qui a des solutions .  Que pense-t-il de ma solution pragmatique qui moi me parrait arranger beaucoup de chose  ?


Pour la peine, je t'en propose une autre : on pourrait tous se convertir  l'Islam. Aprs tout on a dj des mosques, et cela nous permettra non seulement de rsoudre l'intgration en France mais aussi de nous intgrer dans les autres pays musulmans si cela nous intresse. N'est-ce pas encore mieux ? Qu'en penses-tu ? Si d'une manire ou d'une autre ton avis tend vers le refus, alors je pense que tu comprendras que ta solution n'en est finalement pas une.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

J'avais parl de recentrer le sujet sur du local, aussi je vais essayer m'y atteler.

Je viens de voir les questions au gouvernement d'hier.

Les premires minutes, c'est violon et pipeau. Pas de vrai questions, on dit surtout qu'on suit le gouvernement. C'est sympa d'utiliser du temps de parole pour "cirer des pompes", mais bon, j'aurais prfr quelque chose de plus productif. On a compris que les franais souffrent, pas la peine de le rpter  chaque fois, c'est pas le but des questions au gouvernement  ce que je sache.

Un autre point que je note, c'est  quel point l'hmicycle est en tension, ce qu'on voit bien durant les 15e, 17e, 53e minutes : la moiti fait une _standing ovation_ alors que l'autre a du mal  ne serait-ce qu' applaudir, ce  quoi elle prfre commenter. Du reste, il semble que a se soit mieux pass mme si les hues revenaient rgulirement.

Je m'arrte quand mme sur la Dfense : le ministre y affrant  demand  obtenir un soutien des autres pays membres de l'UE en invoquant l'article 42 alina 7 du TUE qui stipule que les autres tats membres se doivent de nous porter assistance selon les moyens en leur pouvoir. Mon interprtation tait la suivante : on pourrait donc obtenir un soutien en France de forces trangres, et pas forcment un soutien militaire. Cependant, certaines choses me chiffonnent.

Premirement, il me semble que cet article, s'appliquant quand un "_tat membre serait l'objet d'une agression arme sur son territoire_", visait avant tout  permettre  d'autres tats membres d'agir *pendant* que le territoire victime est agress. L'attentat tant termin et rien ne laissant supposer qu'une autre aggression serait en cours ou susceptible d'arriver dans les jours qui viennent, il me semble donc qu'il n'y a plus lieu d'invoquer cet article. Ou sinon c'est qu'on nous cache des choses. Deuximement, selon le ministre, les autres tats membres serait, * l'unanimit*, d'accord avec l'application de cet article... Ce qui me semble un peu trop beau : tout les autres tats seraient prs  fournir des moyens  la France pour se protger ? En fait non, car pour rpondre  une autre question, le ministre de la Dfense fournit comme exemples (46e minute) :
- soutien dans les oprations au Levant
- soutien au Mali
- soutien en Rpublique centrafricaine
- soutien au Liban

Alors si c'est pour faire ce qu'on fait dj (attaquer d'autres pays), cela ne m'tonne en rien qu'ils veulent bien nous aider, aprs tout on le fait dj. En revanche, cela veut dire que tous les tats membres de l'UE seront dsormais impliqus... Je m'attends donc  ce qu'on voit fleurir de nouveaux attentats ailleurs dans l'UE dans les prochains mois et prochaines annes. Troisimement, et cela me semble tre le plus important, en quoi aller faire davantage d'oprations loin l bas va nous permettre de nous dfendre nous ici ? Il me semble que c'est quand mme l'objectif principal de l'article du TUE, non ? Et surtout il me semble que notre objectif est de nous protger, et non d'aller faire plus de victimes ailleurs, non ?

En rsum, on mne une stratgie guerrire, et nos valeurs de libert, galit et fraternit sont l pour faire office de cheval de bataille. On mne une guerre de valeurs en essayant d'imposer les notres en dehors de nos frontires (Paris capitale du monde durant la 57e minute, rien que a M le Premier Ministre), plutt que de les laisser se propager par elle-mme au travers de la culture et de la bonne volont de chacun. Je trouve a navrant car c'est faire fi des leons d'Histoire, qu'on apprend pourtant  l'cole, nous montrant que ce genre de diktat mne d'office  la rbellion. Et c'est ce gouvernement guerrier qui nous dirige...

Encore une fois, ce n'est pas de Daech dont j'ai peur, c'est de ce que s'apprte  faire mon propre gouvernement en mon nom.

----------


## Mingolito

> Le Belge Abdelhamid Abaaoud, est suspect dtre le cerveau des attaques de Paris, selon des sources proches de lenqute.





> Attentats de Paris : une attaque organise en Belgique


Maintenant que l'enqute est termine qu'est ce qu'attends le prsident pour ordonner le bombardement de la Belgique ?





> @fcharton
> Je te rejoins sur la drogue, il faut absolument que la consommation de cannabis et autre drogue dur stoppe.  L'argent de la drogue finance largement le banditisme et le terrorisme en France et ailleurs.
> Le meilleur moyen de lutter c'est le 0 consommateur, et ceci passe par l'duction parentale principalement.
> L'avis des gauchistes, qui vont essayer d'embrouiller l'histoire avec l'alcool, n'est pas  prendre en compte.
> D'ailleurs leur avis n'est  prendre en compte pour aucune des dcisions concernant la France.


Les parents ils se droguent encore plus, ils risquent pas de donner le bon exemple. Non il faut lgaliser toutes les drogues, s'il y  des morts a rsout aussi le problme du chmage du mme coup, et donc aussi des terroristes, qui font a gnralement par pur dsuvrement il faut bien le dire...  ::ccool::

----------


## docdu92

Bien sr toutes mes condolances attristes aux familles et mes souhaits de bon rtablissement physique et psychique  toutes le victimes directes et indirectes. Dont une collgue, dcde au Bataclan, de mon pouse. Un hommage est prvu avec ses anciens lves demain.

J'y suis fort sensible de part mon vcu de catastrophes comme mdecin soignant (sauf ce soir l n'tant pas au courant). Ce ft la rue Marbeuf, la rue des rosiers, la gare de Lyon, le lyce Carnot, Lninakan (~20 000 dcd), Mexico, La gare d'Epinay Villetaneuse sous l'uniforme des pompiers de Paris ou non.
J'ai soutenu une thse de mdecine sur la gestion dans ces circonstances et propos un cahier des charges et un formulaire adhoc non retenu.
Les dcideurs sont attirs par les nouvelles technologies (RFID).

J'ai vu  des essais de rapprochement automatis des informations relatives aux corps avec celles relatives aux personnes.

Selon vous quel moteur serait adapt  ces rapprochements  ? 

La singularit tant que les informations sont parcellaires, ne concident pas binairement. Les rclams sont en gnral plus nombreux que les dcouverts.
Les tatouages par exemple ne sont pas signals bien que prsents, les mensurations sont approximatives, ... des erreurs de saisie.

Une autre discussion peut tre les rapprochements recherch / vivant en "live".      

Je vous invite  reprendre ce sujet un niveau au dessus dans l'arborescence.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Mme si on est sur un forum info, y'a pas que des sujets infos. En l'occurrence l c'est dans la catgorie politique. Tu ferais donc mieux de faire ton propre sujet  ce niveau l. {'^_^}

----------


## Mingolito

*BREAKING NEWS*

Pour rpondre aux terroristes, il organise une  partouze gante  place de la Rpublique






> *Lvnement connait un vritable engouement !*
> Aprs les attentats de vendredi, quelle meilleure dmonstration dunit nationale que dorganiser une orgie sexuelle, jeudi en fin daprs-midi, place de la Rpublique  Paris ! Cest lide qua eu un utilisateur de Facebook et celle-ci connait un vritable buzz sur le rseau social.
> A lorigine de cet vnement, Nicolas, 27 ans, qui a expliqu  lObs comment lui est venue cette ide :  Cest parti dune blague. Hier, on tait tous stresss  lide daller travailler et jai voulu trouver un moyen de rire de la situation . Un bon moyen, puisqu lheure o nous crivons, 23 000 personnes ont confirm leur prsence !

----------


## MABROUKI

> Matthieu Vergne
> Ce qui me semble un peu trop beau : tout les autres tats seraient prs  fournir des moyens  la France pour se protger ? En fait non, car pour rpondre  une autre question, le ministre de la Dfense fournit comme exemples (46e minute) :
> - soutien dans les oprations au Levant
> - soutien au Mali
> - soutien en Rpublique centrafricaine
> - soutien au Liban


Ah bah ,tu as deja reproduit un pan du discours de Mr Hollande devant les 2 chambres convoques par lui en Congres ,prerogative constitutionnele du Presidentu utilizable en cas de danger ou peril menacant ou survenu  la nation(aka la guerre)....
En fait rien de bien nouveau et son discours , part la tonalite charge d'emotion propre aux mediterraneens ,il reproduit celui de G.Bush devant le Congres et le Senat aprs les attaques du 11 septembre :
- attaque  nos libertes que nous devons defendre partout..
- droit de legitime defense car vous etes attaques chez vous(pas besoin d'aval ONUSIEN ni europeen pour se defendre)...
Les anglo-saxons ,de temperament plus renfermes , refrenent leurs emotions ,lors des situations dramatiques et Bush n'etait trahi en faisant discours que par son visage  l'air hebete.... Point d'hymne national ..
Et son discours non entremeles d'appel aux sentiments le rends plus clair quant aux intentions du Chef...

Quant aux soutien des Etats de l'UE il est acquis concernant le perimetre interne UE,car tous les etats ont ete affectes ,ou pourraient l'etre  l'avenir vu que l'UE est un espace securitaire commun...
Relativement aux operations exterieures ,un des torts majeurs de la politique etrangere est de mener des operations exterieures et solliciter l'entraide militaire  aprs fait accompli des pays europeens...
Meme si certains pays ont fonctionne en recalcitrants ...
Une demarche de concertation et d'adhesion prealable aurait produit de meilleurs resultats probablement ...
L'exigence prealable de tout leadership : emporter l'adhesion ensuite entrainer,non imposer ses vues .

----------


## foetus

> Quel rapport ?
> 
> Ne pas avoir la haine de son prochain, c'est tre un collabo ? 
> 
> T'as pas plus con comme rflexion ? 
> 
> 
> Surtout que je ne vois pas le rapport entre les musulmans et le passage que tu cites ?
> 
> Mais oui, moi je n'ai rien contre les musulmans, qui ne m'ont rien fait de spcial et qui sont des tres humains comme moi, aprs si ce n'est pas ton cas, et que tu juges les gens sur leur origine ou leur religion, bah tu es tout le contraire des valeurs qu'est sens vhiculer la France, c'est les gars comme toi qu'on devrait dchoir de leur nationalit et expulser du pays...


Tu as raison l'ami, tu es comme les politiques (quoique les politiques ont des intrts, et le plus souvent le leurs)

En France, nous avons des problmes avec les communauts: les gens des balkans et les vols (par exemple: les petites voleuses du Mtro et les casses rcents ultra-rapides  10-15 personnes), les roms qui ne sont pas en odeur de saintet.
Les juifs c'est diffrent: M. Valls a quand mme dit que les meilleurs franais taient juifs, et rcemment il y a eu une histoire qu'on ne peut pas boycotter/ interdire leurs produits.

Mais il y a quand mme une communaut qui sme le trouble publique (voire plus) depuis de nombreuses annes et rien ne semble bouger  ::(:   ::(: 

Pour qui des lois sont votes et qui ne sont mme pas respectes? (d'ailleurs j'ai cru comprendre que l'Europe se fichait de notre tronche  cause de cela)
Lundi un agent de la scurit de Zara a t mis  pied parce qu'il a refus l'entre du magasin  une femme voile.
En 2013-2014, N. Morano c'est fait dfoncer parce qu'elle avait signal aux forces de l'ordre des femmes voiles (Gare de l'Est il me semble).

Qui sort leur drapeau  la moindre occasion? Place de la Rpublique, le jour de la victoire de F. Hollande, ils taient beau les drapeaux franais.

Qui ftent leur qualification  la Coupe du Monde (le 26 juin 2014) avec la prsence de la police et CRS?

Et avec les attentats. Tu dis quoi? Ils ne sont pas des musulmans mais des mchants qui sont trop btes pour comprendre le magnifique coran.



Je sais c'est comme d'habitude: juste un petit pourcentage, mais des troubles quand mme  ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## docdu92

> Mme si on est sur un forum info, y'a pas que des sujets infos. En l'occurrence l c'est dans la catgorie politique. Tu ferais donc mieux de faire ton propre sujet  ce niveau l. {'^_^}


"ce niveau l."  c'est  dire ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Matthieu Vergne
> En rsum, on mne une stratgie guerrire, et nos valeurs de libert, galit et fraternit sont l pour faire office de cheval de bataille


Tu as raison .C'est bis repitita de l'expedition improvisee de G.Bush contre El Qaida en entrainant ses allies recalcitrants de l'Otan dans ce "trou du cul"  d'Afghanistan(excuse-moi tous ) que les meme les Russes n'ont pas voulu .
Bled perdu ,pauvre et moyennageux  d'Asie Centrale dont nous voudrait aujourd'hui meme pas son voisin le Pakistan....

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> "ce niveau l."  c'est  dire ?


Au niveau du moteur dont tu parles. Sur ce sujet l si tu prfre, mais "faire ton propre sujet sur ce sujet" a passe pas super.

C'tait pas  prendre comme " ce niveau de stupidit l" ou truc du genre si c'est ce que tu croyais. Mme si j'avoue que le choix de mot est trs maladroit de ma part ce coup-ci. {'^_^}

----------


## Mingolito

> En fait rien de bien nouveau et son discours , part la tonalite charge d'emotion propre aux mediterraneens ,il reproduit celui de G.Bush devant le Congres et le Senat aprs les attaques du 11 septembre :


Je me suis fais la mme rflexion. C'est un plagieur alors ?
Si maintenant il suit les mmes traces de G.Bush, je suis pas sur et certain que a amliore son cas  ::ptdr:: 
Je pense que la la France  lu un vrai champion. Un si beau pays bientt dvast par la guerre et dirig par a :









*Ce qu'il  promis aux lecteurs naifs pour se faire lire  :*





*Ce qu'il  russi  faire au final  :*







*Ce qu'on aurais du avoir  la place :*






*La France par DSK*


Tout bien considr a aurai pas t bien mieux ?  :;):

----------


## MABROUKI

> Deuche
> Bien puisque le rgime Syrien est  la base de tous les attentats commis, cela veut donc dire que le combat contre Daech ne va pas dans le sens du rgime Syrien.


Je croyais m'etre fait comprendre .Disons le nettement: DAESH est un LEURRE DE GUERRE du regime syrien !!!
Le role d'un leurre de guerre est de vous faire prendre des vessies pour des lanterns,selon l'expression consacree...
Et comme Assad et son regime crient  tout va partout qu'eux aussi se battent contre DAESH et sur le terrain,Assad devient un allie de circonstance quelque soit son "odeur" anterieure et pourrait s'en tirer  peu de frais en cas de victoire cette monstruosite  ,ce qui n'adviendrait pas si SA montruosite DAESHIENNE n'avait pas existe...
Observe par ailleurs que meme la TURQUIE utilise et manipule (en laissant passer ses renforts)  ce monstre  ses fins :quand DAESH veut massacre les kurdes syriens frontaliers des turques,celle-ci au lieu de leur fournir des armes se contente de masser ses troupes  la frontiere pou aider DAESH  les massacrer....
Finalement ce DAESH arrange beucoup de monde et sa disparition generait nombreux d'entre-eux y compris les monarchies,et l'iran....

----------


## itasoft

slts,
tout a n'as rien  voir avec la religion, c'est des gens qui prouvent une haine de la France pour de bonnes ou mauvaises raisons.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Mingolito
> Je me suis fais la mme rflexion. C'est un plagieur alors ?
>  Si maintenant il suit les mmes traces de G.Bush, je suis pas sur et certain que a amliore son cas


Plagieur ? Non ...Mais les memes causes produisent les memes effets ,meme en politique ...
On parle de coalition ,les Russes sont impliques comme dans le cas de l'Afghnistan(les russes fournissaient un apui logistique aux troupes OTAN  l'epoque ),des bombardements par porte-avions sont en cours...
Il ne manque au decord qu'un debarquement de troupes des coalises certes plus long  mettre en oeuvre mais bien possible ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Maintenant que l'enqute est termine qu'est ce qu'attends le prsident pour ordonner le bombardement de la Belgique ?


La theorie du "cervolant" ayant commandite et organize l'attentat terroriste me parait simpliste ...
Le terrorisme est une hydre  milles tetes renaissantes et il serait plus juste de parler de reseau....
Le travail le plus consequent consiste  continuer les investigations sans relache en elaguant les "tetes"...meme chez les pays voisins si ceux-ci s'averent incapables !!!

----------


## _skip

> Alors si c'est pour faire ce qu'on fait dj (attaquer d'autres pays), cela ne m'tonne en rien qu'ils veulent bien nous aider, aprs tout on le fait dj. En revanche, cela veut dire que tous les tats membres de l'UE seront dsormais impliqus... Je m'attends donc  ce qu'on voit fleurir de nouveaux attentats ailleurs dans l'UE dans les prochains mois et prochaines annes. Troisimement, et cela me semble tre le plus important, en quoi aller faire davantage d'oprations loin l bas va nous permettre de nous dfendre nous ici ? Il me semble que c'est quand mme l'objectif principal de l'article du TUE, non ? Et surtout il me semble que notre objectif est de nous protger, et non d'aller faire plus de victimes ailleurs, non ?
> 
> En rsum, on mne une stratgie guerrire, et nos valeurs de libert, galit et fraternit sont l pour faire office de cheval de bataille. On mne une guerre de valeurs en essayant d'imposer les notres en dehors de nos frontires (Paris capitale du monde durant la 57e minute, rien que a M le Premier Ministre), plutt que de les laisser se propager par elle-mme au travers de la culture et de la bonne volont de chacun. Je trouve a navrant car c'est faire fi des leons d'Histoire, qu'on apprend pourtant  l'cole, nous montrant que ce genre de diktat mne d'office  la rbellion. Et c'est ce gouvernement guerrier qui nous dirige...
> 
> Encore une fois, ce n'est pas de Daech dont j'ai peur, c'est de ce que s'apprte  faire mon propre gouvernement en mon nom.


En mme temps c'est notre conception de la dmocratie et peut tre ses limites, on vote tous les 5 ans pour donner un chque un blanc  un gouvernement. Je crois pas honntement que l'on aurait pris part aux guerres rcentes si on avait demand aux gens de voter, surtout qu'il aurait fallu convaincre les gens qu'elles taient dans notre intrt et non pour servir les desseins hgmoniques de nos "allis". Mme si a parat un peu dmago comme propos, on sait que dans toutes les guerres, ce sont rarement les fils de snateurs et politiciens qui vont au front recevoir les balles. Donc si Hollande, Fabius ou Valls commencent  se prendre pour Gengis Khan, c'est une dcision qui leur cotera au pire une lection, nous avons bien plus  perdre.
Nous sommes en difficult conomique, on en ferait des choses avec tous ces milliards...

----------


## deuche

Bonjour  tous,

Il y a une vido qui circule sur le net d'un juge anti-terroriste qui s'exprime sur France2. Il aborde notamment le ct financement de lEI en expliquant quon ne peut pas avoir une lutte antiterroriste efficace et dans le mme temps tre main dans la main avec le Quatar et lArabie Saoudite. Par exemple au sujet du Quatar, le prsident Hollande a remis la lgion dhonneur au PDG de Quatar Airline il y a deux jours en toute discrtion. Nous remercions officiellement le Quatar de disposer dune flotte 100% Airbus, mais aussi, dans le mme temps daugmenter le trafic arien pour Quatar Airline tandis que chez Air France ce sont 2900 pertes demplois. Ce juge anti-terroriste explique que ltat Franais a laiss se dvelopper en connaissance de causes lEI et quaujourdhui Paris, la France reprsente un objectif particulirement attirant pour nimporte quel extrmiste qui dispose aujourdhui dun rservoir inpuisable de candidat volontaire pour tre kamikaze. Quand Pujadas lui a demand ce quil entendait par-l, celui-ci a expliqu que si un commanditaire faisait appel  des volontaires pour faire des attentats kamikazes  Paris, dans la demie seconde qui suit 200 mains se lvent. Voil o nous en sommes. Il explique aussi, quen tant que juge quil sest rendu compte quil ne pouvait pas mener  bien les missions qui lui taient confi dans le sens o il se rendait compte que les quipes  qui il demandait du boulot avait tout simplement disparu.

Il explique aussi et cest trs important que le but poursuivi par les terroristes est de monter une partie de la population contre lautre ce qui alimenterait invitablement le potentiel de nouveaux candidats sur le thme, regardez comme ils vous rejettent et que en ce moment ils nous observent.
Je nai pas le lien de la vido mais elle doit tre facile  trouver sur Youtube avec plus de 1 million de vues dj.

----------


## GPPro

Ca doit tre Trvidic je pense.

----------


## Gunny

Un tmoignage intressant de la mre d'un franais qui s'est radicalis, qui souligne les faiblesses des renseignements : http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/region/pe...ia29b0n3168546




> Cest moi qui ai alert la police, la justice sur cette radicalisation. Mon fils sest retrouv fich S. Mais derrire, on ne me propose pas de solution. Il est chez moi. Cest moi qui le surveille.

----------


## Jon Shannow

a fait quelques temps maintenant qu'il y a de plus en plus de politiques,  droite comme  gauche pour dnoncer ces partenariats avec le Qatar et autres pays du Golfe. 
Pour ce qui est de ce juge, il est intressant aussi de constater que d'un cot, il parle de son impuissance lgislatif mais qu'il est contre l'tat d'urgence. 
Bref, c'est beaucoup plus compliqu. Deuche, je ne suis pas contre la totalit de ce que tu dis, le problme c'est que tu ne tries pas les donnes. Tu commences sur le thmes de notre partenariat avec le Qatar alors que a commence  ce savoir que ce pays finance Daech, et tu pars sur le vivre ensemble, et le fait qu'il y a un terrain fertile pour les islamistes en France.

----------


## Kropernic

> Il me semble que ce sentiment est aussi pas mal violent en Belgique, faudrait demander  Benoit... Mme si la culture gangsta, racaille et compagnie est certainement pas une chose qui aide. Je dois quand mme admettre que tu as raison de souligner ce sentiment de dtestation des symboles nationaux qui semble trs prsent en France, avec l'apologie du cosmopolitisme, le rejet des racines chrtiennes, l'assimilation de toute forme de nationalisme  de la xnophobie etc.... En mme temps comment est-ce que tu veux dvelopper un sentiment de fiert nationale chez des descendants d'immigrant  qui on rabat les oreilles des horreurs commises par la France et dont on met tous les checs sur le dos du racisme et de leur rejet par la socit?


Hello,

Je ne suis pas BenoitM mais je suis belge galement.  Nous avons galement pas mal de souci d'intgration en Belgique et plus particulirement dans la capitale (mais sur ce dernier point, j'ai probablement une vision biaise vu que c'est l que je travaille chaque jour) o la concentration de personnes immigres ou descendantes dimmigrs est la plus forte.  

D'aprs mes expriences personnelles (donc forcment biaises donc  prendre avec des pincettes), du temps o j'habitais encore la capitale, les expriences malencontreuses (tentative de vol, insultes, agression) que j'ai pu avoir taient chaque fois avec des personnes d'origine maghrbine.  Il y a pourtant aussi d'autres communauts installes  la capitale mais je n'ai jamais eu de problmes avec elles (je ne tire pas de conclusion, j'nonce juste un fait personnel).

Quant  Molenbeek, pour ceux qui s'interroge sur cette commune de Bruxelles soudainement places sous le feu des projecteurs et de comment les choses en sont arrives l, voici un premier lment de rponse.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Premirement, il me semble que cet article, s'appliquant quand un "_tat membre serait l'objet d'une agression arme sur son territoire_", visait avant tout  permettre  d'autres tats membres d'agir *pendant* que le territoire victime est agress. L'attentat tant termin et rien ne laissant supposer qu'une autre aggression serait en cours ou susceptible d'arriver dans les jours qui viennent, il me semble donc qu'il n'y a plus lieu d'invoquer cet article. Ou sinon c'est qu'on nous cache des choses. Deuximement, selon le ministre, les autres tats membres serait, * l'unanimit*, d'accord avec l'application de cet article... Ce qui me semble un peu trop beau : tout les autres tats seraient prs  fournir des moyens  la France pour se protger ? En fait non, car pour rpondre  une autre question, le ministre de la Dfense fournit comme exemples (46e minute) :
> - soutien dans les oprations au Levant
> - soutien au Mali
> - soutien en Rpublique centrafricaine
> - soutien au Liban
> 
> Alors si c'est pour faire ce qu'on fait dj (attaquer d'autres pays), cela ne m'tonne en rien qu'ils veulent bien nous aider, aprs tout on le fait dj. En revanche, cela veut dire que tous les tats membres de l'UE seront dsormais impliqus... Je m'attends donc  ce qu'on voit fleurir de nouveaux attentats ailleurs dans l'UE dans les prochains mois et prochaines annes. Troisimement, et cela me semble tre le plus important, en quoi aller faire davantage d'oprations loin l bas va nous permettre de nous dfendre nous ici ? Il me semble que c'est quand mme l'objectif principal de l'article du TUE, non ? Et surtout il me semble que notre objectif est de nous protger, et non d'aller faire plus de victimes ailleurs, non ?
> 
> Et c'est ce gouvernement guerrier qui nous dirige...


Soit monsieur le Drian se leurre compltement lorsqu'il dclare cela, soit c'est de pure forme. Comme il n'est pas incomptent, je pense pour la seconde possibilit. Mais j'ai peut-tre mal compris ce que tu disais.

Les pays de l'UE n'accorderont aucune aide:
L'Espagne a t vaccine par son intervention en Irak et s'est courageusement retir aprs les attentats de Madrid,
L'Allemagne est d'un pacifisme maladif mais va nous soutenir jusqu'au dernier franais,
Le Royaume Uni est dj engag en Irak avec ses commandos et a dj refus d'intervenir en Syrie.
Quand aux autres, ils ne vont pas bouger le petit doigt. Quel serait leur intrt pour eux d'intervenir pour soutenir Paris, et de risquer de se prendre une bombe dans un bus, alors que tout le monde sait que Paris reoit la monnaie de sa pice pour sa politique syrienne.

Le seul pays qui fournira ventuellement une aide -limite- sera la Belgique, et encore je ne parierais pas la dessus.

Donc Paris peut soit encaisser toute la violence de Daech au sol, ce qui aurait le mrite de lui faire conserver son rang de grande puissance.
Soit en rester a faire des gesticulations ariennes avec une poigne de Mirages, nom qui sied bien  sa politique. Cela n'aura aucun effet mais dcrdibilisera Paris encore plus. 
Tout comme Washington est aujourd'hui compltement dcrdibilis par son inaction face  Daech.

Mais aujourd'hui Paris ne fait plus de politique trangre depuis longtemps, uniquement du nihilisme accompagn d'exaltations droit-de-lhommisme.

Je vais lire "The New Lion of Damascus" qui est partiellement disponible sur google book, je vous raconterais cela.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour la fin je voudrais proposer ma solution aux musulmans ayant des problmes d'intgration, et autres aussi s'ils aiment ma solution.
> Convertissez vous au christianisme, cela rduira grandement vos problmes d'intgration, vous connaitrez le bonheur spirituelle que peut apporter le christianisme, le bien tre et la russite.  La France est une terre chrtienne, nous avons dj batti nos temples de prires, en vous convertissant vous pourrez aller y prier et nous aurons rsolu le problme des mosques.  Nous aurons par la mme occasion rsolue le problme des cantines scolaire, de l'interdiction d'alcool et de porc.  Vous vivrez plus heureux en France.  Voila je pense qu'en faisant un petit geste vous aurez dj rsolu pas mal de problmes .
> Il n' y a pas que pmithrandir qui a des solutions .  Que pense-t-il de ma solution pragmatique qui moi me parrait arranger beaucoup de chose  ?


Sauf que les chrtiens sont moins nombreux que les non-croyants en France, alors pourquoi ne pas forcer tout le monde  ne plus croire  toutes ces fadaises, quitte  mettre tout le monde au mme niveau ?  ::P:

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est moi ou on est envahi de troll ?

Y a pas un modrateur pour faire le mnage ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Les pays de l'UE n'accorderont aucune aide:


Rien ne dit qu'on leur demande d'aller a la guerre avec nous.

Ils peuvent aussi fournir de l'aide de diffrente manire : 
 - ne pas bloquer la cration de fichier transnationaux / europens de renseignement
 - fournir des renforts policiers / militaires sur notre sol pour scuriser le pays. (quand on voit l'tat de fatigue des armes / police / gendarmerie, ca ne ferait pas de mal
 - fournir des renforts en mdecins
 - fournir du matriel, etc...

La coopration existe sur diffrent aspect dans l'Europe, ce dont certain ne semble pas au courant.
 - quand on a des dizaines de bruls vifs en Roumanie dans lincendie d'une boite, toute lEurope envoie des mdecins pour aider
 - Quand on a un feu de foret, on envoie tous des canadair
...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Hello,
> 
> Je ne suis pas BenoitM mais je suis belge galement.  Nous avons galement pas mal de souci d'intgration en Belgique et plus particulirement dans la capitale (mais sur ce dernier point, j'ai probablement une vision biaise vu que c'est l que je travaille chaque jour) o la concentration de personnes immigres ou descendantes dimmigrs est la plus forte.  
> 
> D'aprs mes expriences personnelles (donc forcment biaises donc  prendre avec des pincettes), du temps o j'habitais encore la capitale, les expriences malencontreuses (tentative de vol, insultes, agression) que j'ai pu avoir taient chaque fois avec des personnes d'origine maghrbine.  Il y a pourtant aussi d'autres communauts installes  la capitale mais je n'ai jamais eu de problmes avec elles (je ne tire pas de conclusion, j'nonce juste un fait personnel).
> 
> Quant  Molenbeek, pour ceux qui s'interroge sur cette commune de Bruxelles soudainement places sous le feu des projecteurs et de comment les choses en sont arrives l, voici un premier lment de rponse.


Jusqu' il y a deux ans, je venais rgulirement en Belgique et profitait de ces moments pour regarder les mdias. J'avoue avoir t choqu par la bien-pensance de ceux-ci de manire gnrale et sur l'Islam en particulier. Interdiction de s'attaquer aux problmes de relations avec populations ! Cela confinait presque  la terreur intellectuelle.
L'extrme inverse de la France avec le Front National qui va se scandaliser d'une rumeur tous les quatre matins ds que le gouvernement du moment est en difficult sur certain dossiers.

Aujourd'hui c'est l'inverse, toute la Belgique semble vent debout contre ses djihadistes, la Chambre dbat mme sur l'incarcration des belges de retour de Syrie.

----------


## Kropernic

> Jusqu' il y a deux ans, je venais rgulirement en Belgique et profitait de ces moments pour regarder les mdias. J'avoue avoir t choqu par la bien-pensance de ceux-ci de manire gnrale et sur l'Islam en particulier. Interdiction de s'attaquer aux problmes de relations avec populations ! Cela confinait presque  la terreur intellectuelle.


Terreur intellectuelle, c'est tout  fait a.  Si vous allez lire l'article derrire le lien de mon prcdent message, c'est le mot qui le rsume.

Tout a car des requins avides de pouvoir se sont servis ces populations dans leurs intrts (celui des requins, pas celui desdites populations).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Terreur intellectuelle, c'est tout  fait a.  Si vous allez lire l'article derrire le lien de mon prcdent message, c'est le mot qui le rsume.
> 
> Tout a car des requins avides de pouvoir se sont servis ces populations dans leurs intrts (celui des requins, pas celui desdites populations).


Ca, c'est normal c'est de la politique  ::mrgreen:: 
Ces requins ont fait un change de bon procds, on soutient les revendications concernant vos superstitions coutumes contre vos voix. Comme cela, ils deviennent le nouvel mir du califat de Bruxelles-Capitale. La paix sociale ? ce n'est pas leur soucis, ce sont des gens  trs courte vue. C'est donc pour cela qu'ils sont modrment dangereux.
Il faut les appeler votre srnissime.
Ce qui n'est pas normal est qu'on ne puisse pas dire cela ou ce qu'on pense. Cela se termine en rgime stalinien.

Oui j'ai lu l'article, et j'apprcie d'autant plus ce petit souffle de libert qui mane de ce journal

----------


## deuche

> Je croyais m'etre fait comprendre .Disons le nettement: DAESH est un LEURRE DE GUERRE du regime syrien !!!
> Le role d'un leurre de guerre est de vous faire prendre des vessies pour des lanterns,selon l'expression consacree...
> Et comme Assad et son regime crient  tout va partout qu'eux aussi se battent contre DAESH et sur le terrain,Assad devient un allie de circonstance quelque soit son "odeur" anterieure et pourrait s'en tirer  peu de frais en cas de victoire cette monstruosite  ,ce qui n'adviendrait pas si SA montruosite DAESHIENNE n'avait pas existe...
> Observe par ailleurs que meme la TURQUIE utilise et manipule (en laissant passer ses renforts)  ce monstre  ses fins :quand DAESH veut massacre les kurdes syriens frontaliers des turques,celle-ci au lieu de leur fournir des armes se contente de masser ses troupes  la frontiere pou aider DAESH  les massacrer....
> Finalement ce DAESH arrange beucoup de monde et sa disparition generait nombreux d'entre-eux y compris les monarchies,et l'iran....


Je ne partage pas ton avis. Poutine est alli de Bachar et Poutine dtruit sans dtail les positions tenus par l'EI. Effectivement on veut bien nous faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes mais pas pour les raisons que tu invoques me semble-t-il. Les lanternes, je crois que c'est surtout dans le cas o Fabius nous explique que Al-Nosra fait du bon boulot. Donc d'un ct on aurait des groupes affilis  Al Quada gentil et des groupes affilis Al Quada mchant. Et donc nous, nous aurions donn des armes aux gentils rebelles qui en aucun cas ne combattent le rgime Syrien ?
Et donc Assad profite de cette situation pour faire massacrer son peuple ?

Mais il y gagne quoi Assad au final dans cette affaire en quoi cela lui profite ? Et Poutine c'est un leurre aussi ?

----------


## ManusDei

Confirmation de la mort de celui qui tait suppos tre la "tte pensante" derrire les attentats.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne partage pas ton avis. *Poutine est alli de Daec*h et Poutine dtruit sans dtail les positions tenus par l'EI. Effectivement on veut bien nous faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes mais pas pour les raisons que tu invoques me semble-t-il. Les lanternes, je crois que c'est surtout dans le cas o Fabius nous explique que Al-Nosra fait du bon boulot. Donc d'un ct on aurait des groupes affilis  Al Quada gentil et des groupes affilis Al Quada mchant. Et donc nous, nous aurions donn des armes aux gentils rebelles qui en aucun cas ne combattent le rgime Syrien ?
> Et donc Assad profite de cette situation pour faire massacrer son peuple ?
> 
> Mais il y gagne quoi Assad au final dans cette affaire en quoi cela lui profite ? Et Poutine c'est un leurre aussi ?


Ben, voil ! J'ai mis en gras LA phrase  retenir ! 

Et  la question, il y gagne quoi Assad ? Ben, a me parait vident. D'un dictateur sur la sellette, qui se trouve embarqu dans une rvolte de son peuple, peuple qui a l'appui des nations occidentales, il se retrouve, grce  son complice Poutine (qui a pralablement fait en sorte que rien ne bouge, et a bien laisser la situation se pourrir avec Daech), avec une opposition massacre par son alli et ami Poutine, et des occidentaux obligs de le laisser en place... Et l, tu vois ce qu'il y gagne ce pourri ?

----------


## deuche

Non, mme en admettant que ton point de vue soit la ralit, je ne vois toujours pas ce qu'y gagne Bachar et Poutine. Do mon doute pour que ce que tu nous expose soit la ralit.




> il se retrouve, grce  son complice Poutine (qui a pralablement fait en sorte que rien ne bouge, et a bien laisser la situation se pourrir avec Daech


Poutine, que je sache est le seul  avoir rellement atteint l'EI en dtruisant sa logistique et les quartiers gnraux. Le tapis de 22 bombes Franais reste ridicule face  ce que les Russes ont balanc.
Nous, occidentaux laissons pourrir la situation et c'est exactement ce que dit le juge anti-terroriste dont GPPRO a donn le nom.
Excuses-moi mais entre tes propos et les siens je me reconnais plus dans ce juge qui connait trs bien ses dossiers.

Je crois que la premire erreur est de croire quil puisse y avoir des groupes rebelles islamique. A lorigine il sagit dun haut plac de larme Syrienne qui a dcid conjointement avec les occidentaux de mener un combat contre Bachar. Et puis comme en Irak, les Islamistes y ont vu une excellente opportunit. 

Cette version qui nest pas que la mienne me semble dj un peu plus logique.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Rien ne dit qu'on leur demande d'aller a la guerre avec nous.
> 
> Ils peuvent aussi fournir de l'aide de diffrente manire : 
>  - ne pas bloquer la cration de fichier transnationaux / europens de renseignement
>  - fournir des renforts policiers / militaires sur notre sol pour scuriser le pays. (quand on voit l'tat de fatigue des armes / police / gendarmerie, ca ne ferait pas de mal
>  - fournir des renforts en mdecins
>  - fournir du matriel, etc...
> 
> La coopration existe sur diffrent aspect dans l'Europe, ce dont certains ne semble pas au courant.
> ...


Cela n'engage  rien de fournir des mdecins ou des canadairs, cela ne va pas dclencher plus d'incendies de boites de nuits ou de forets dans le Var (accessoirement la mdecine de catastrophe n'a pas attendu l'arrive de l'UE pour exister, quoi qu'en pensent certains).
Quelques A400M seront ventuellement lous par les pays de l'Otan mais rien de neuf sous le soleil, avant c'tait des Antonov.

Mais on ne va pas voir l'arme ou la police italienne faire des contrles d'identit  Nice, cela ne serait pas bien peru et l'tat major italien va immdiatement refuser.
Et de mme, il n'y aura pas de troupes aux sol (en tout cas pas publiquement).

Quand  dire que les autres pays de l'UE bloquent la cration de fichiers transnationaux, j'espre que Mr Valls a de solides arguments pour avancer cela. Quand on est sur le grill, on a tendance a dire n'importe quoi.

Et vous vous faites de grosses illusions sur l'tat des forces armes des autres pays europens. Pour vous donner un exemple, l'Allemagne n'a (n'avait ?) que 100 chars en tat de fonctionnement, le reste tant  l'avenant.

En tout cas, quel rebondissement. Votre prcdent message semble montrer que vous admettez qu'ils ne nous aideront pas militairement.

----------


## _skip

> Ben, voil ! J'ai mis en gras LA phrase  retenir ! 
> 
> Et  la question, il y gagne quoi Assad ? Ben, a me parait vident. D'un dictateur sur la sellette, qui se trouve embarqu dans une rvolte de son peuple, peuple qui a l'appui des nations occidentales, il se retrouve, grce  son complice Poutine (qui a pralablement fait en sorte que rien ne bouge, et a bien laisser la situation se pourrir avec Daech), avec une opposition massacre par son alli et ami Poutine, et des occidentaux obligs de le laisser en place... Et l, tu vois ce qu'il y gagne ce pourri ?


Petite question, tu trouves pas a bizarre que l'arme syrienne faite en majorit de conscrits issus de la population soit reste du ct de celui qui lui ordonne de massacrer familles et parents?
Si l'opposition avait t aussi populaire et le peuple aussi rvolt de ce rgime, il aurait dur 3 semaines ce El Assad. 
Puis en quoi c'est le gouvernement franais et ses moins de 25% d'opinions favorables qui doit aller dire quel gouvernement est lgitime ou pas en Syrie?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je pense que, comme  ton habitude, tu as une vision restrictive en noir et blanc. 

Pourquoi les rebelles syriens seraient islamiques ? Regardes ce qui s'est pass dans les printemps arabes. Je crois que les islamistes ont essay de rcuprer les rbellions en profitant du chaos cr, ils ont peut-tre russi en Lybie (en encore, je n'en suis pas sur), mais chou en Tunisie. En Egypte, on voit qu'ils ont essay mais qu'au final, ils ont, l encore, chou. 
En Syrie, a aurait pu tre pareil, mais Poutine a protger son pote Bachar, conjointement  la monte en puissance de Daech en Irak, les rebelles se sont retrouvs coincs entre l'arme de Bachar, soutenue par Poutine, et Daech de l'autre. 

Tu peux dire ce que tu veux, mais peut-tre que maintenant, Poutine bombarde Daech, mais au dmarrage, il a surtout nettoyer le terrain occup par les rebelles syriens, afin que l'arme de Bachar finisse le travail. 

En fait, tout cela est un peu ce qui s'est pass en Ukraine. Sous prtexte que des groupuscules nazis ont profit des manifestations contre le gouvernement pro-russes, tu justifies l'intervention russes en Crime d'abord puis  l'est de l'Ukraine. Mais, en fait, on a un et un seul agresseur : Poutine !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Cela n'engage  rien de fournir des mdecins ou des canadairs, cela ne va pas dclencher plus d'incendies de boites de nuits ou de forets dans le Var (accessoirement la mdecine de catastrophe n'a pas attendu l'arrive de l'UE pour exister, quoi qu'en pensent certains).
> Quelques A400M seront ventuellement lous par les pays de l'Otan mais rien de neuf sous le soleil, avant c'tait des Antonov.


Ils peuvent aider  payer... ca aide aussi.
Et si l'aide intra-UE existait avant, elle est largement facilite par la reconnaissance des diplmes mutuelles, la libre circulation des personnes (tu passes un coup de fil, 4h plus tard le mdecin est prsent sur place)
Bref, cest plus facile, avec ou sans officiels dans la boucle.



> Mais on ne va pas voir l'arme ou la police italienne faire des contrles d'identit  Nice, cela ne serait pas bien peru et l'tat major italien va immdiatement refuser.
> Et de mme, il n'y aura pas de troupes aux sol (en tout cas pas publiquement).


Il est possible que ca soit mis en place. Des troupes en renfort ca existe dj lors de certaines manifestations. (rien qu'une personne par quipe de 10, ca fait 10% des personnes qui peuvent aller en repos)




> Quand  dire que les autres pays de l'UE bloquent la cration de fichiers transnationaux, j'espre que Mr Valls a de solides arguments pour avancer cela. Quand on est sur le grill, on a tendance a dire n'importe quoi.


C'est vrai, mais en mme temps s'attendre a ce qu'une instance dmocratique prenne ce genre de dcision rapidement, c'est pas raisonnable.




> En tout cas, quel rebondissement. Votre prcdent message semble montrer que vous admettez qu'ils ne nous aideront pas militairement.


Si on est envahi, je pense que si, en fournissant des policier, / militaires aussi. (pkoi pas l'quivalent du raid par exemple)
En revanche, il n'iront pas faire de la dfense prventive je pense.

----------


## ddoumeche

Je note que tout le monde mange dans la main de ce diable rouge de Poutine, mme Saint Obama.

Lextrmisme occidental ne paye plus, mme plus les soutien aux islamistes cannibales et aux nazis de Elle. Tout fout le camps  ::(: 

Fin du HS

----------


## MABROUKI

> Kropernic
> Terreur intellectuelle, c'est tout  fait a. Si vous allez lire l'article derrire le lien de mon prcdent message, c'est le mot qui le rsume.
> 
>  Tout a car des requins avides de pouvoir se sont servis ces populations dans leurs intrts (celui des requins, pas celui desdites populations).


Je fais rarement attention aux emoticons dans ce forum,car dans les debats je m'interesse beaucoup plus  l'argumentaire qu' l'origine...Tu es donc un belge,descendants des Bellovaques et les Belges ont un caractere ancestralement retors comme les suisses  (cela ressort de Bellum Gallicum depuis Cesar ,Bellovaques et Helvetes)..

Pour en revenir  notre sujet,j'ai suivi plusieurs  reportages de France24 sur les djihado-terroristes en Europe  PLUSIEURS REPRISE  depuis l'attentat de Charlie Hebdo....
Que montrent-t-ilS,Saint homme ?
Des messes macabres de terroristes dans des clairieres en foret ,c..d des camps d'entrainement armes  la main ,des cibles de tir ,au vu et au su de tous,en Belgique ...
Laxisme,complicite,absence d'tat ,on peut ergoter l dessus...

De plus la presence d'une forte communaute marocaine en Belgique et en Hollande ,est  mettre en rapport avec le terroriste d'origine marocaine transportant un arsenal de guerre avec lui  ,aprs avoir transite par le territoire espagnol ,traverse la Gaule de bout en bout et qui a ete  decouvert par 2 americains dans le Thalys en territoire bellovaque...
Combien de gens du meme acabit sont passes par l'Espagne ,la France ,la Belgique ,la Hollande ,soit pour aller fournir leurs congeneres en Belgique ou Hollande,soit pour s'entrainer...
L'espace  Schungen  ferme aux immigres reguliers est une passoire pour la mauvaise engeance terroriste ....!!!
Ce qui est exactement l'effet contraire des mesures censes contrecarrer l'immigration ...  




> Je ne partage pas ton avis. Poutine est alli de Bachar et Poutine dtruit sans dtail les positions tenus par l'EI.


Que detruit Putin ? Hollande,Obama ? Seul Assad le sait exactement ...
Les Russes en matiere d'intervention etrangere dans des pays autre que leur voisinage d'Asie Centrale sont inefficaces et peuvent combattre des Moulins comme Don Quichotte ou commetre des bevues monumentales contre les populations locales ...
Leur pass n'est pas celui des ex-puissances coloniales,comme les Americains d'ailleurs ,et ils ont tendance  utiliser le marteau pour tuer une mouche...
Tel n'est pas le cas des ex-puissances coloniales britannique ,francaises  ,espagnoles qui ont occupe  l'asie,l'afrique ,l'australie avec beaucoup moins de moyens grace  leurs politiques machiaveliques du diviser pour regner,ne reprimer que les irreductibles,armer les indigenes les uns contre les autres....
Cette politique releve aujourd'hui de l'image d'epinal et meme les eleves du CP2 la connaissent...
L'un des echecs des 2 grandes puissances de l'heure presente  gerer le monde actuel ,reside dans cette faille de leur cuirasse ...
Les Americains comme les Russes consultent ces ex-puissances coloniales ,non point contrairement aux apparences trompeuses pour le profane,parce que ce sont leurs allies , mais bien pour prendre leurs ayis fort avises sur ces questions...

----------


## deuche

> Je note que tout le monde mange dans la main de ce diable rouge de Poutine, mme Saint Obama.
> 
> Lextrmisme occidental ne paye plus, mme plus les soutien aux islamismes cannibales et aux nazis de Elle. Tout fout le camps 
> 
> Fin du HS


Poutine est dcri comme l'pouvantail absolu mais qu'en est-il rellement ? 
D'aprs les enqutes d'opinions publiques il a un soutien massif et sincre de son peuple  plus de 80% quand Hollande et sa dmocratie plafonne  15%.

Je m'interroge et j'ai tendance  me mfier des mdias qui tous appartiennent aux tenants des capitaux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Poutine est dcri comme l'pouvantail absolu mais qu'en est-il rellement ? 
> D'aprs les enqutes d'opinions publiques il a un soutien massif et sincre de son peuple  plus de 80% quand Hollande et sa dmocratie plafonne  15%.
> 
> Je m'interroge et j'ai tendance  me mfier des mdias qui tous appartiennent aux tenants des capitaux.


Tu devrais aussi te mfier de la propagande russe...

----------


## deuche

> Tu devrais aussi te mfier de la propagande russe...


Certes. Le problme c'est que ce ne sont pas des enqutes Russes mais des enqutes occidentale qui le disent.
Cherche et tu trouveras. La popularit de Poutine est largement reconnu.





> Que detruit Putin ? Hollande,Obama ? Seul Assad le sait exactement ...


Les Amricains doivent en savoir quelque chose aussi non ?
Ils sont capable de voir de l'eau sur Mars mais ne serait pas capable de voir o tombent des bombes ?

----------


## Zirak

> Certes. Le problme c'est que ce ne sont pas des enqutes Russes mais des enqutes occidentale qui le disent.
> Cherche et tu trouveras. La popularit de Poutine est largement reconnu.


Mais c'est normal, une partie voir la totalit de ses opposants, n'a pas voie au chapitre, donc forcment, ceux que qui "interrogeables" sont forcment pour, a m'tonne mme que cela ne soit QUE 80%.

En fait c'est un peu comme ce que tu reproches en France, tu dis souvent que seuls les europistes ont le droit  la parole, bah en Russie c'est un peu pareil, remplace juste "europistes" par "pro-Poutine".

Je ne peux pas te dire de te mfier des sources occidentales car je sais que tu le fais dj, et tu sais dj que celles-ci font de la dsinformation sur ceux qui ne pensent pas comme elles. Maintenant  l'inverse, tu ne dois pas oublier que les sources "adverses" que cela soit des BRICS ou Daech, ou de ce que tu veux, font exactement pareil, et dnigrent de la mme faon l'Occident.

C'est pour cela qu'il faut croiser et recroiser les deux, voir trouver des sources "neutres" (ce qui devient de plus en plus rare je te l'accorde), mais pas prendre tout d'un ct et rejeter l'autre en bloc (mais tu n'es pas le seul  le faire, il y en a qui font pareil dans le sens inverse).

Comme tu l'as dit dans l'autre fil, tout n'est pas noir ou blanc.  ::):

----------


## _skip

> Les Amricains doivent en savoir quelque chose aussi non ?
> Ils sont capable de voir de l'eau sur Mars mais ne serait pas capable de voir o tombent des bombes ?


Un expert militaire qui s'exprimait sur Daesch  la RTS a aussi trouv trange que les colonnes de 4x4 de l'EEIL qui se dirigeaient vers Palmyre (qui est une oasis entoure de dsert), soit passes inaperues aux yeux de la coalition.
C'tait l'endroit, isol,  dcouvert, sans risque de victime civil, en tout point idal pour porter un coup dcisif depuis les airs. Et pourtant rien n'a t fait.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais c'est normal, une partie voir la totalit de ses opposants, n'a pas voie au chapitre, donc forcment, ceux que qui "interrogeables" sont forcment pour, a m'tonne mme que cela ne soit QUE 80%.
> 
> En fait c'est un peu comme ce que tu reproches en France, tu dis souvent que seuls les europistes ont le droit  la parole, bah en Russie c'est un peu pareil, remplace juste "europistes" par "pro-Poutine".


Et encore, dans l'UE les opposants ont le droit de le dire, de l'crire, de le porter haut et fort, alors qu'en Russie, mme chuchoter une formule anti-Poutine est dangereux. D'ailleurs notre ami Deuche, si l'UE faisait comme Poutine, serait dj dans une prison secrte...

----------


## deuche

> Mais c'est normal, une partie voir la totalit de ses opposants, n'a pas voie au chapitre, donc forcment, ceux que qui "interrogeables" sont forcment pour, a m'tonne mme que cela ne soit QUE 80%.


Il parait que l-bas, du moins de ceux qui vivent la bas qu'il y a des vrais dbats d'oppositions.
Qu'il existe une vraie presse d'opposition.

Aprs, peut-tre qu'au final ils peuvent se permettre des dbats d'opposition, puisque l'opposition est liquide.
Mais je ne crois pas que cela soit le cas, du moins je ne crois pas que la dernier opposant  Poutine ait t liquid par lui.

Je pencherai plutt pour un false flag de la CIA, mais bon, il n'est pas de bon ton que de dire que c'est la CIA qui a mis en place Al Quada et pourtant il y a des choses trs intressantes sur le sujet.

----------


## Gunny

Un article intressant de Cracked : http://www.cracked.com/blog/isis-wan...heir-magazine/
En rsum : les bombes et la violence envers eux ils adorent car a fait partie de leur plan d'illumins. Par contre ils commencent  tre dans le rouge niveau finances, ils manquent dsesprment de gens duqus pour faire fonctionner les infrastructures des territoires qu'ils contrlent, et le fait que les gens prennent leurs jambes  leur cou quand il arrive les embte normment car a fait des impts et des comptences en moins.

----------


## MABROUKI

> deuche
> Les Amricains doivent en savoir quelque chose aussi non ?
>  Ils sont capable de voir de l'eau sur Mars mais ne serait pas capable de voir o tombent des bombes ?


Je te l'accorde ,en matiere technique, car il s'agit l de techniques et non de politique.
La guerre ,selon le genial Clausewitz,n'est que le prolongement de la politique par d'autres moyens, et il est MORTIFERE DE se tromper d'adversaire ...
C'est l le vrai probleme que je pointe quand je parle de LEURRE...
Comme l'as dit Obama dans une replique celebre concernant son predecesseur G.Bush et rapporte par les medias :il ne faut tirer avant de viser...
Il sous-entendait par l qu'il faut s'assurer d'abord  qu'on vise la cible iodine !!!

----------


## Zirak

> Il parait que l-bas, du moins de ceux qui vivent la bas qu'il y a des vrais dbats d'oppositions.
> Qu'il existe une vraie presse d'opposition.
> 
> Aprs, peut-tre qu'au final ils peuvent se permettre des dbats d'opposition, puisque l'opposition est liquide.
> Mais je ne crois pas que cela soit le cas, du moins je ne crois pas que la dernier opposant  Poutine ait t liquid par lui.
> 
> Je pencherai plutt pour un false flag de la CIA, mais bon, il n'est pas de bon ton que de dire que c'est la CIA qui a mis en place Al Quada et pourtant il y a des choses trs intressantes sur le sujet.


Nan mais sans mme parler des opposants politiques, rien qu'au niveau du peuple.

On en a dj parl, mais je ne considre pas qu'on a une libert de parole, quand la cration d'un blog, est soumis  l'aval du gouvernement, que c'est ce mme gouvernement qui gre la Facebook local et ce qui y est publi, etc etc.

Mme les ONG (qui sont la pour le bien du peuple hein) ont t mises dehors pour qu'elles ne puissent pas "pervertir" les gentils russes (et surtout qu'elles ne puissent plus raconter ce qui se passe l-bas).

----------


## Jipt

> Un expert militaire qui s'exprimait sur Daesch  la RTS a aussi trouv trange que les colonnes de 4x4 de l'EEIL qui se dirigeaient vers Palmyre (qui est une oasis entoure de dsert), soit passes inaperues aux yeux de la coalition.
> C'tait l'endroit, isol,  dcouvert, sans risque de victime civil, en tout point idal pour porter *un coup dcisif* depuis les airs. Et pourtant rien n'a t fait.


C'est plus rentable de faire durer...  je sais pas combien de centaines de milliers d'euros le missile bourr d'lectronique high tech, tu penses bien que c'est plus avantageux pour les fabricants de faire en sorte qu'on rate les cibles...

----------


## LawNasK

@MABROUKI sur tes 21 messages, j'en ai compris 3, dont un  moiti T.T




> Un expert militaire qui s'exprimait sur Daesch  la RTS a aussi trouv trange que les colonnes de 4x4 de l'EEIL qui se dirigeaient vers Palmyre (qui est une oasis entoure de dsert), soit passes inaperues aux yeux de la coalition.
> C'tait l'endroit, isol,  dcouvert, sans risque de victime civil, en tout point idal pour porter un coup dcisif depuis les airs. Et pourtant rien n'a t fait.


Volontairement, selon toi ?

----------


## deuche

> Volontairement, selon toi ?


C'est probablement le stagiaire charg de la surveillance qui s'est endormi.

J'apprends galement  l'instant que l'ancien directeur de la DCRI (renseignement franais) annonce que Valls a refus la liste des combattants Djihadistes franais oprant en Syrie en 2013 que les services secrets Syriens proposs.

Manuel Valls a rpondu : "Pas question, nous n'echangeons pas d'informations un un rgime tel que la Syrie"

----------


## MABROUKI

> deuche
> Poutine est dcri comme l'pouvantail absolu mais qu'en est-il rellement ? 
>  D'aprs les enqutes d'opinions publiques il a un soutien massif et sincre de son peuple  plus de 80% quand Hollande et sa dmocratie plafonne  15%.


Si le soutien est massif,il est donc faux....
L'unanimisme ne peut equivaloir la democratie !!!
Il me semble que Poutine n'est qu'un pis-aller pour les Russes....
Le soutien  Poutine des Russes n'est acquis que lorsque il s'agit d'interets russes bien evidents pour la majorite de l'opinion...
Sur le reste les opinions divergents  l'infini comme dans tous les pays...
Comme le dit Schumpter dans Capitalisme et Democratie (chapitre La nature Humaine en Politique) ...
Citation :"En premier lieu, il n'existe aucune entit consistant dans un bien commun uniquement
dtermin sur lequel tous les hommes puissent tomber d'accord ou puissent tre
mis d'accord par la force convaincante d'arguments *rationnels*. L'absence d'une telle
unit de vues ne tient pas primordialement au fait que certaines personnes peuvent
dsirer autre chose que le bien commun, mais au fait beaucoup plus fondamental que
*le bien commun doit ncessairement signifier des choses diffrentes pour des individus
et groupes diffrents*. Ce fait, dissimul aux yeux de l'utilitariste par l'troitesse de
son champ de vision, petit canton taill dans la fort des valuations humaines, suscite
*des querelles de principe qui ne peuvent tre apaises par aucun argument rationne*l,
car les valeurs finales - nos conceptions de ce que la vie et la socit devraient
tre - ne sont pas circonscrites dans le cercle de la simple logique. Des compromis
peuvent tre jets, dans certains cas, mais non pas dans d'autres, entre les deux bords
opposs. Entre les Amricains qui disent :  Nous voulons que notre pays s'arme jusqu'aux
dents, puis combatte dans le monde entier pour les causes que nous tenons
pour justes  et les Amricains qui disent :  Nous voulons que notre pays balaye
devant sa porte, car c'est la seule faon pour lui de servir l'humanit , il existe des
diffrences irrductibles entre valeurs finales qu'un compromis pourrait seulement
mutiler et dgrader."
Alea jacta est ...!!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> LawNask
> MABROUKI sur tes 21 messages, j'en ai compris 3, dont un  moiti T.T


Il y a des pre-requis en politique qu tu ne possedes pas nmais cela viendra en son temps !!!

----------


## Escapetiger

> C'est moi ou on est envahi de troll ?
> 
> Y a pas un modrateur pour faire le mnage ?


Parenthse du vendredi : Horoscope du 16 novembre - spcial terrorisme - Le Gorafi

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il y a des pre-requis en politique qu tu ne possedes pas nmais cela viendra en son temps !!!


Non, non, c'est juste que tu n'cris pas clairement tes ides, et dans un franais approximatif.

----------


## el_slapper

> Parenthse du vendredi : Horoscope du 16 novembre - spcial terrorisme - Le Gorafi


Ce que je trouve dramatique, c'est que les analyses du Gorafi sont souvent plus pertinentes que celles de la "vraie" presse. C'est dire...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Parenthse du vendredi : Horoscope du 16 novembre - spcial terrorisme - Le Gorafi


On fait comment pour tre Furet ? {.}

----------


## _skip

> Volontairement, selon toi ?


Difficile de le savoir avec certitude, mais a s'ajoute  plusieurs choses troublantes. Je trouve bizarre qu'on n'ait pas saisi cette occasion de leur infliger un revers et sauver la cit antique qu'ils dtruisent joyeusement.
Et puis malgr le fait qu'on sache  peu prt de faon certaine que le Qatar et l'AS sponsorisent Daesch, j'ai pas entendu les USA lever la voix contre ces pays. Ce sont pourtant deux "allis" importants dont les valeurs ont pas grand chose  voir avec les "red white and blue". En plus ils ont des bases militaires dans certains de ces pays, des satellites qui surveillent ces rgions et des drones killers prts  dcoller donc on peut se demander comment tout ceci peut se faire sous leur nez, limite au vu et au su de tous.

On peut parfois se demander si certains pays ne veulent pas se servir du terrorisme pour poursuivre certains objectifs, il arrive que les terroristes aient les mmes ennemis que certains acteurs sur place, a peut servir? On a aussi l'exemple de la Turquie qui a eu semble-t-il une attitude assez compatissante avec l'EEIL, on sait pas trop pourquoi, a leur plat peut tre de les voir casser du kurde et du syrien? Je pense qu'il n'est gure impossible que des personnes ait pour but d'installer du chaos dans une rgion. Le conflit en Syrie fragilise les intrts de le Russie et tout l'axe chiite (l'AS, le Qatar et la Turquie et Israel c'est pas trop leur truc les chiites)?
Il y a beaucoup de questions sans rponse. Je remarque aussi que le terrorisme et le chaos ont tendance  fleurir dans des rgions qui sont stratgiques ou riches en ressoures, mais a n'a srement aucun rapport. Je pense que la manipulation et les faux drapeaux sont des choses qui existent et que ce n'est pas impossible que le terrorisme soit un peu comme une petite voiture tlcommande, de temps en temps on appuie sur les gaz, ensuite on plante sur le frein, ensuite un peu de gaz, puis un petit virage...

----------


## Mingolito

Nouvelle allocution de notre prsident prfr qui nous explique sa nouvelle stratgie pour rsoudre la crise :






*Pourquoi il fait la guerre* :






*Rappelons tous ses hauts faits qui font de notre prsident une grande fiert nationale*  :

----------


## LawNasK

> On peut parfois se demander si certains pays ne veulent pas se servir du terrorisme pour poursuivre certains objectifs


Au minimum, la France (comme d'autre) s'en sert allgrement pour entraver pas mal de liberts.
Il y a aussi les ressources naturelles, quand l'excuse de la dictature est un peu use.
 ::?:   ::(:   ::calim2:: 




> Il y a beaucoup de questions sans rponse. Je remarque aussi que le terrorisme et le chaos ont tendance  fleurir dans des rgions qui sont stratgiques ou riches en ressoures, mais a n'a srement aucun rapport


Non, ce serait vraiment honteux ! C'est probablement un hasard. Forcment, quoi d'autre ?

----------


## Escapetiger

> C'est plus rentable de faire durer...  je sais pas combien de centaines de milliers d'euros le missile bourr d'lectronique high tech, tu penses bien que c'est plus avantageux pour les fabricants de faire en sorte qu'on rate les cibles...


Oui Jipt, parce que ,  priori, l'arme de l'air franaise s'entrane efficacement pour ce type d'action ...

----------


## Garoud



----------


## Jipt

> Oui Jipt, parce que ,  priori, l'arme de l'air franaise s'entrane efficacement pour ce type d'action ...


Merci pour cette vido, on dirait presque un clip de promo pour le club Md' ou similaire, c'est fou !

Et sinon les mecs c'est des grands malades,  quelle basse altitude ils dboulent ! Le moindre trou d'air et ils transforment leur Mirage en tondeuse  gazon, truc de ouf' ! ! !

Je prfre pas savoir combien a cote...

----------


## MABROUKI

> DevTroglodites
> Non, non, c'est juste que tu n'cris pas clairement tes ides, et dans un franais approximatif


Exprimer clairement ses idees n'est pas toujours facile et c'est bien vrai pour la plupart d'entre nous ...
Francais approximatif ,tu passes les limites de la politesse ,et c'est plutot toi qui ecrit comme il parle ...  
Car moi,je ne connais que le francais ecrit appris chez mon bon matres francais ...
Mais ton francais ecrit  toi ,c'est plutot celui de grand mere...
Bref je te propose qu'on valide tous les deux nos posts chez l'Academie des Belles Lettres ....pour trancher sur le respect  des regles de la langue francaise...
Je pense que tu l'emporteras sur moi ,uniquement par le manqu des accents circonflexes manquants dans ma prose ...!!!

----------


## BenoitM

> Il me semble que ce sentiment est aussi pas mal violent en Belgique, faudrait demander  Benoit...





> Hello,
> 
> Je ne suis pas BenoitM mais je suis belge galement.  Nous avons galement pas mal de souci d'intgration en Belgique et plus particulirement dans la capitale (mais sur ce dernier point, j'ai probablement une vision biaise vu que c'est l que je travaille chaque jour) o la concentration de personnes immigres ou descendantes dimmigrs est la plus forte.  
> 
> D'aprs mes expriences personnelles (donc forcment biaises donc  prendre avec des pincettes), du temps o j'habitais encore la capitale, les expriences malencontreuses (tentative de vol, insultes, agression) que j'ai pu avoir taient chaque fois avec des personnes d'origine maghrbine.  Il y a pourtant aussi d'autres communauts installes  la capitale mais je n'ai jamais eu de problmes avec elles (je ne tire pas de conclusion, j'nonce juste un fait personnel).
> 
> Quant  Molenbeek, pour ceux qui s'interroge sur cette commune de Bruxelles soudainement places sous le feu des projecteurs et de comment les choses en sont arrives l, voici un premier lment de rponse.


Perso je vis  Lige o habite une grande communauts italiennes et o en primaire j'tais un des rare belge de l'cole de quartier :p
Donc j'ai plus eu de problme avec des italiens qu'avec des maghrbins.
Si j'avais habit du cot de Droixhe, j'aurai surement pas eu le mme ressenti  :;): 

Tout comme la France, nous avons des quartiers  forte composante ethnique et plus la ville est grosse plus le problme est visible et grand

----------


## BenoitM

> Aujourd'hui c'est l'inverse, toute la Belgique semble vent debout contre ses djihadistes, la Chambre dbat mme sur l'incarcration des belges de retour de Syrie.


Oui c'est inquitant mme si a ne reste que des paroles et que se ne sera pas traduit par des faits (il me semble que c'est encore pire) 

Ce que j'aime c'est le "changement" de politique,
on va seulement maintenant inquiter des imams qui prnent un discours intolrants (il aurait peut-tre fallu le faire plutt)

----------


## deuche

Une partie de leurs revendications. Il y a galement une vido qui remetrait directement en cause la politique trangres mene par notre gouvernement. J'ai pas encore russi  la chopper.


http://radionotredame.net/wp-content...eHXIAAGXtC.jpg

----------


## LawNasK

> Francais approximatif ,tu passes les limites de la politesse ,et c'est plutot toi qui ecrit comme il parle ...  
> Car moi,je ne connais que le francais ecrit appris chez mon bon matres francais ...
> Mais ton francais ecrit  toi ,c'est plutot celui de grand mere...
> Bref je te propose qu'on valide tous les deux nos posts chez l'Academie des Belles Lettres ....pour trancher sur le respect  des regles de la langue francaise...
> Je pense que tu l'emporteras sur moi ,uniquement par le manqu des accents circonflexes manquants dans ma prose ...!!!


Ce n'est pas un problme d'accents, mais de syntaxe (et de vocabulaire ?). Je ne sais pas si tu es de France, d'un autre pays francophone ou d'un pays non francophone; mais le franais que je vois et utilise quotidiennement en France est diffrent de celui que tu utilises au niveau de la syntaxe et des mots utiliss.

Quelques exemple : 



> tu passes les limites de la politesse ,et c'est plutot toi qui ecrit comme il parle ...


J'aurais crit : tu dpasses les limites de la politesse, et c'est plutt toi qui crit comme tu parles.




> Mais ton francais ecrit  toi ,c'est plutot celui de grand mere...


Mais ton franais crit est plutt celui d'une grand mre. (+syntaxe plus "crite")




> par le manqu des accents circonflexes manquants dans ma prose ...!!!


par l'absence d'accents circonflexes dans ma prose (tout)

Le manqu, je saisi l'ide, mais d'aprs Google c'est un gteau  ::ptdr::  


Tout a pour dire que tes messages ont l'air trs intressants et sont populaires d'aprs les pouces verts rcolts, mais je ne les comprends pas pour la majorit. Je ne pourrai donc probablement pas y ragir.





> Il est temps quon se mobilise par tous les moyens ! Vous avez parl des mosques, mais il y a lImam Google ! 
>  Cest sur Internet que [les jeunes] trouvent le moyen de se radicaliser. Je demande que cet archimilliardaire qui ne paye pas dimpt se sente aussi mobilis . Prenant rfrence sur  ces groupes dinternautes quon appelle Anonymous qui, pourtant sont attachs  la libert, dcident deux-mmes de bloquer des comptes , Xavier Bertrand demande aux entreprises comme Google de consacrer  1% de leur formidable bnfice  se mobiliser  dans la lutte contre la radicalisation.
> Autre piste ?  Que le gouvernement, qui en a la possibilit, demande ds maintenant  Hadopi darrter les fonctions traditionnelles sur le tlchargement illgal et quon mette tous ses moyens  parce quil y a de vrais professionnels en son sein  pour traquer les sites et mettent hors dtat de nuire tous ceux qui se servent de Google et des rseaux sociaux pour vhiculer le terrorisme On a la possibilit de le faire, je me demande de le faire  estime le dput, qui avait vot en 2009 pour la loi Hadopi.


 ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird::   ::weird:: 

 ::cfou::

----------


## Zirak

> Envoy par Xavier Bertrand sur Europe 1 
> 
>  Il est temps quon se mobilise par tous les moyens ! Vous avez parl des mosques, mais il y a lImam Google ! 
>   Cest sur Internet que [les jeunes] trouvent le moyen de se radicaliser. Je demande que cet archimilliardaire qui ne paye pas dimpt se sente aussi mobilis . Prenant rfrence sur  ces groupes dinternautes quon appelle Anonymous qui, pourtant sont attachs  la libert, dcident deux-mmes de bloquer des comptes , Xavier Bertrand demande aux entreprises comme Google de consacrer  1% de leur formidable bnfice  se mobiliser  dans la lutte contre la radicalisation.
>  Autre piste ?  Que le gouvernement, qui en a la possibilit, *demande ds maintenant  Hadopi darrter les fonctions traditionnelles sur le tlchargement illgal et quon mette tous ses moyens  parce quil y a de vrais professionnels en son sein  pour traquer les sites et mettent hors dtat de nuire tous ceux qui se servent de Google et des rseaux sociaux pour vhiculer le terrorisme* On a la possibilit de le faire, je me demande de le faire  estime le dput, qui avait vot en 2009 pour la loi Hadopi.



J'ai ri...

Pour "arrter les fonctions traditionnelles sur le tlchargement illgal", il faudrait dj qu'elles aient t commences.  ::ptdr:: 

Mme si cela se faisait, si les mecs d'Hadopi sont aussi efficaces contre Daech que contre les mecs qui tlchargent, les terroristes ont encore de beaux jours devant eux...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je pense que tu l'emporteras sur moi ,uniquement par le manqu des accents circonflexes manquants dans ma prose ...!!!


Acadmie Franaise, dj, et non, il y a plus que les accents. Il y a l'orthographe, la grammaire et la ponctuation qui ont des soucis. Et aussi l'organisation de tes ides au sein du message, par moments on ne comprend pas ce que tu cris.

----------


## LawNasK

> J'ai ri...
> 
> Pour "arrter les fonctions traditionnelles sur le tlchargement illgal", il faudrait dj qu'elles aient t commences. 
> 
> Mme si cela se faisait, si les mecs d'Hadopi sont aussi efficaces contre Daech que contre les mecs qui tlchargent, les terroristes ont encore de beaux jours devant eux...


On est tout de mme content qu'il y ai des vrai professionnels l bas; je ne m'y attendais pas.

----------


## Zirak

> On est tout de mme content qu'il y ai des vrai professionnels l bas; je ne m'y attendais pas.


On est surtout content d'apprendre qu'il y a des gens l-bas, professionnels ou non, vu l'efficacit, a sentait l'emploi fictif.  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quels sont les intrts russes que Poutine dfend en soutenant Bachar ?


La Russie dfend sa crdibilit comme patron, qui a t fortement mise  mal par l'inaction de Medvedev lors de l'affaire lybienne. 
Et ce alors que la France l bas dj fournissait un norme soutien en matriel aux islamistes de la Cyrnaque, et avaient organis l'exfiltration d'un gnral lybien ayant connaissance du plan de dfense de son pays (source Jeune Afrique). Et que le Quatar avait convoy sur place quantit de mercenaires qui se sont retrouvs magiquement en Syrie.

Il y a eu de gros grincements de dents au Kremlim suite  cela, certains ont mme accuss Medvedev de trahison. C'est exagr, la Russie s'est juste retrouve le pantalon sur les genoux en rase campagne. Et ce pas si longtemps aprs l'assassinat de ses casques bleus par un voisin turbulent en plein jeux olympiques (priode traditionnelle de trve).
Vous noterez que l'affaire ukrainienne a eu aussi lieu pendant les JOs, ce qui semblerait que nous ayons affaire  des gens sans foi ni loi. Et je reste poli. Mais mme les ukrainiens ne sont pas dupes, leur premier ministre rvisionniste Iatseniouk tant  moins de 1% de popularit, mme les prsidents bliorusse (5%) et russe (84%) font mieux. 

Par contre, quels sont les intrts franais dans ces deux affaires ? Comme l'enseignant chercheur Bernard Lugan le disait, il faudra bien qu'un jour les historiens se penchent sur la premire pour comprendre les motivations de Paris. Parce que pour l'instant, cela reste incomprhensible. (je vous laisse chercher ses confrences sur l'Afrique pour ceux que cela intresse, il les publie sur youtube). 
Le fait que le PSG et quelques htels parisiens appartiennent au Quatar ne fait pas une politique. Alors ?

----------


## Mingolito

La France est sauve, voici la nouvelle arme anti terrorisme :




> Au bord de l'eau, avec trois morceaux de tissus bleu, blanc rouge pour soutenir les victimes, elle y apparat ainsi quasi nue, surmonte du slogan : ""The Show Must Go On ! Bande de batards !".
> @AfidaTurner : SO WHAT J ETAIS FAN DU CLUB DOROTHEE ET CABU ET NOSTALAGIQUE DE CHARLY ET LULU!ESPRIT DE GEANT GOD BLESS LA FRANCE.




Voyant cela le Calife Iznogood, emplis d'horreur face  cette image terrible,  envoy un communiqu de presse  l'AFP ou il  annonc la reddition de Daesh.

----------


## Zirak

> snip


J'espre que c'est un fake, car bon le "nostalgique de CHARLY ET LULU", il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai ri...
> 
> Pour "arrter les fonctions traditionnelles sur le tlchargement illgal", il faudrait dj qu'elles aient t commences. 
> 
> Mme si cela se faisait, si les mecs d'Hadopi sont aussi efficaces contre Daech que contre les mecs qui tlchargent, les terroristes ont encore de beaux jours devant eux...


A propos de la HADOPI, hier soir j'ai cherch quel tait le budget et le nombre de personnel affect au RAID.

Le RAID :
Budget 2 millions d'euros pour 300 personnes (aprs je ne sais pas si ce budget inclus le paiement des salaires pour tre honnte).

La HADOPI :
Budget 6 millions d'euros pour 70 personnes.

Cherchez l'erreur.

----------


## Mingolito

> J'espre que c'est un fake, car bon le "nostalgique de CHARLY ET LULU", il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport...


Non justement cest pas un fake  ::ptdr::

----------


## Mingolito

> A propos de la HADOPI, hier soir j'ai cherch quel tait le budget et le nombre de personnel affect au RAID.
> 
> Le RAID :
> Budget 2 millions d'euros pour 300 personnes (aprs je ne sais pas si ce budget inclus le paiement des salaires pour tre honnte).
> 
> La HADOPI :
> Budget 6 millions d'euros pour 70 personnes.
> 
> Cherchez l'erreur.


Et aussi des milliards conomiss (plus des milliards de recettes) en supprimant la "prohibition" sur le cannabis (les usa sont partis pour, et bien d'autres pays l'ont dj fait), sans parler de la fin d'une grosse source de financement pour les terroristes...

----------


## behe

> A propos de la HADOPI, hier soir j'ai cherch quel tait le budget et le nombre de personnel affect au RAID.
> 
> Le RAID :
> Budget 2 millions d'euros pour 300 personnes (aprs je ne sais pas si ce budget inclus le paiement des salaires pour tre honnte).
> 
> La HADOPI :
> Budget 6 millions d'euros pour 70 personnes.
> 
> Cherchez l'erreur.


C'est sans les salaires et les diffrentes primes parce que (2 millions / 300 personnes) / 12 mois, a fait le RSA.

----------


## Kropernic

Je n'y avais prt attention mais aviez remarqu que notre ministre de l'intrieur s'appelle Jambon ?

Quand on pense que c'est, en gros (disons qu'il supervise),  lui que reviens la charge de s'occuper de ce qu'il se passe  Molenbeek...

----------


## athlon64

Dire qu'ils se sont radicaliss sous entend qu'ils taient modrs  puis sont devenus stricts  par la suite. *Le terme adquat serait plutt fanatis ou embrigad* comme le souligne un juge antiterroriste   partir de 8:46 min (video).

Autre anomalie ils sont partout  dans les mdias (les morts) et  font la une de tous les journaux. Je trouve que c'est contre productif. *Cela ne fera qu'encourager  tous ceux qui rvent de postrit*  se lancer dans cette voie. 

Moi je veux voir dans les unes des journaux les forces de l'ordre qui  ont risqu leur vie pour sauver ceux qui taient pris au pige.
Je veux aussi qu'on mette en avant les pompiers, les infirmiers qui ont su  pour sauver des vies, etc. Pas ces idiots !

----------


## RyzenOC

> Autre anomalie ils sont partout dans les mdias (les morts) et font la une de tous les journaux. Je trouve que c'est contre productif. Cela ne fera qu'encourager tous ceux qui rvent de postrit  se lancer dans cette voie. 
> 
> Moi je veux voir dans les unes des journaux les forces de l'ordre qui ont risqu leur vie pour sauver ceux qui taient pris au pige.
> Je veux aussi qu'on mette en avant les pompiers, les infirmiers qui ont su pour sauver des vies, etc. Pas ces idiots !


Qui regarde encore la tl ?
Si c'est pour voir des "experts" parler pour rien dire...

L'info en continue, c'est l'art de parler pour rien dire. Un truc qui m'a fais rire, sur BFM le soir de l'attentat, "Pouvez vous nous dcrire l'atmosphre qui rgne a Paris ?", une question bidon juste pour combler le vide.

Et bien sur le lendemain ca a t la panach "d'expert", et on eu droit a tous, Colonel, Philosophe, le pire c'est sur TF1 avec les "responsables machin" de TF1, tous le personnel de la chaine y est pass.

Au final tous sa pour dire: La France est en guerre, mais nous ne somme pas en guerre depuis 2-3ans dj ?

J'aurais bien voulue que l'aide au Mali soit voter au rfrendum, qui voudrait dpenser des milliards dans une guerre interminable ?, en tous cas nos soit disant "Allies" sont pas idiots a ce point la. Le retrait des troupes est impossible actuellement et on vas attendre longtemps, trs longtemps et ont seras seul... Les Amricains l'ont compris avec l'Afghanistan.

Et quand j'entends des types dire qu'il faudrait intervenir en Syrie, entre les Russes, Bachar, les rebelles, les djiadistes, et les Kurdes, je crois qu'il veut mieux rester chez soi et faire le poisson.

Il vaut mieux rester passif que d'agir et empirer la situation. C'est comme si demain l'Otan dclarait la guerre  la Russie juste pour la Crime. Qui risquerait une guerre mondiale pour 2 bouts de terre ?
Je vous conseil la srie occupied sur Arte (La Norvge pays membre de l'ue se fait envahir par la Russie) qui montre bien ce raisonnement.

----------


## Mingolito

*Houellebecq accuse les politiques d'avoir cr les conditions des attentats*




L'crivain franais Michel Houellebecq a violemment accus les hommes politiques franais, du prsident Franois Hollande  son prdcesseur Nicolas Sarkozy, d'avoir cr les conditions ayant conduit aux attentats de Paris, dans une tribune publie jeudi par le Corriere della sera.

"Les gouvernements qui se sont succd au cours des 10 derniers annes (20, 30 ?) ont chou lamentablement, lourdement, systmatiquement dans leur mission fondamentale, c'est--dire protger la population franaise", crit l'auteur de "Soumission".

Face au "discrdit" dont souffre aujourd'hui la classe politique franaise, "l'unique solution qui nous reste est de nous diriger lentement vers l'unique forme de dmocratie vritable, et je veux dire par l la dmocratie directe", estime encore l'crivain.

Particulirement svre  l'endroit de M. Hollande et de son Premier ministre Manuel Valls, Michel Houellebecq ne cite en revanche pas nommment leurs prdcesseurs, Nicolas Sarkozy et Franois Fillon. Mais il estime que tous ont multipli les erreurs.

"Qui sont les leaders politiques qui ont entran la France dans des oprations "absurdes et coteuses" dont le rsultat principal a t d'approfondir le chaos "d'abord en Irak puis en Libye"? s'interroge-t-il. Et qui tait prt  faire la mme chose en Syrie? demande encore l'crivain, dnonant galement les coupes budgtaires dans la police.

Seul responsable politique  chapper  sa vindicte, l'ancien ministre des Affaires trangres Dominique de Villepin, qui selon lui entrera dans l'Histoire pour avoir vit "pour une fois"  la France de s'aventurer dans une guerre inutile, celle en Irak en 2003.

Le peuple franais lui n'a "nullement chou". La France "rsistera. Les Franais sauront rsister, sans pour autant avoir recours  un hrosme exceptionnel ou avoir besoin d'un sursaut collectif d'orgueil national".

L'crivain de 59 ans avait suscit la polmique avec "Soumission", son dernier livre, qui dcrit une France islamise en 2022 aprs l'lection  la prsidence de la Rpublique du chef d'un parti musulman.

 ::fleche::  Source

----------


## RyzenOC

> L'crivain de 59 ans avait suscit la polmique avec "Soumission", son dernier livre, qui dcrit une France islamise en 2022 aprs l'lection  la prsidence de la Rpublique du chef d'un parti musulman.


 ::ptdr::  assez tordu comme histoire, je crois que vais l'acheter par curiosit.

J'ai du mal a imagin ce genre de scnario, a la limite des extrmiste chrtien, la tendance actuel c'est plus le FN que la religion. D'ailleurs  ma connaissance il'y a aucun parti politique religieux en France.
EDIT: Ces partis religieux ne reprsente aucune menace en tous cas vu leurs nombres de voix.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> D'ailleurs  ma connaissance il'y a aucun parti politique religieux en France.


Si si, il y en a. Cherche bien : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...rtis_nationaux

----------


## Mingolito

*Les politiques se surpassent, qui va gagner le championnat ?*





Et aussi : Wauquiez propose des portiques dans les lyces




> Le candidat de la droite et du centre aux lections rgionales en Auvergne/Rhne-Alpes Laurent Wauquiez a propos de doter les lyces de la rgion de portiques de dtection ou d'installations de vidosurveillance,  la suite des derniers attentats.
> 
> "On ne peut pas laisser de ct nos tablissements scolaires" face  la menace terroriste. "L, on a un retard immense car on part de zro", a fait valoir le secrtaire gnral des Rpublicains, lors d'un point de presse tenu  Lyon.
> 
> M. Wauquiez, qui tait accompagn du dput (LR) du Rhne, Georges Fenech, du chef de file rgional du MoDem, Patrick Mignola, et du maire (UDI) de Chamonix, Eric Fournier, a indiqu que le choix d'opter pour un portique ou la vidosurveillance devait revenir au chef d'tablissement. Ces quipements seraient installs "dans tous les tablissements dont la rgion a la responsabilit" : lyces, maisons familiales rurales et centre de formation des apprentis.
> 
> M. Wauquiez et ses partenaires entendent y consacrer 20 millions d'euros "dans l'anne qui vient". Ils veulent aussi mobiliser 5 millions d'euros pour renforcer la scurit dans les gares et les trains et 10 millions pour accompagner les communes  investir dans leur scurit, notamment pour armer les polices municipales.
> 
> "Je ne veux pas que des communes renoncent  des quipements de protection pour des raisons budgtaires", a expliqu le responsable des Rpublicains, qui entend faire de la rgion "un bouclier" pour ses habitants.


 ::ptdr::

----------


## RyzenOC

Faut arrter le dlire, Charlie Hebdo y'avait 1 garde arme et des camras mais sa n'a rien chang pourtant.
Regard la ville de Jrusalem, c'est probablement la ville le plus gard au monde (avec des miradors, des murs en btons ...etc), sa n'empche pas les attentats.

La France devrait arrter de vendre des armes et des logiciels d'espionnages, sa serait toujours plus bnfiques en tous cas.

Dans mon petit village de campagne, je prfrais que la Maire investisse dans le haut dbit que dans des camras et une police municipale.

----------


## MABROUKI

> LawNasK
> 
> Mais ton francais ecrit  toi ,c'est plutot celui de grand mere...
> 
> par le manqu des accents circonflexes manquants dans ma prose ...!!!


"l'expression celui de grand mere veut dire elliptement en bon francais ecrit celui de ta grand-mere et non de grand-mere"
Quant au substantif "absent" (l'absent) il derive du  verbe pronominal "s'absenter" ...
Qui s'emploie pour tout ce qui est doue de volonte 
Et le substantif "manque" (le manque) , derive du verbe manquer qui n'est pas pronominal...   
et s'emploie pour tout ce qui n'est pas  doue de volonte(les chose )....
On dit "tu t'es absente,le lion est absent du lac,l'absence des invites etc... " et "le manque de stylos pour ecrire,de chaises a contraint ceux-ci  s'asseoir par terre..." ...
C'est un abus de language courant d'employer absence en lieu et place de manque....Mais les abus sont monnaie courantes de nos jours....!!!





> ddoumeche
> 
> La Russie dfend sa crdibilit comme patron, qui a t fortement mise  mal par l'inaction de Medvedev lors de l'affaire lybienne


La Russie a fait plutot prevue d'amateurisme diplomatique dans la gestion de ses interets commerciaux(grand fournisseur d'armes  khadafi) ainsi que la Chine (companies petrolieres operant en libye,contrats de service dans l'industrie -raffinerie de petrole- et travaux publics) ...
Car ces 2 pays ont vote une resolution du CNS autorisant une zone "no-fly" militaire contre les rares avions que possedait khadafi  ce pour proteger les civils des bombardements "khadafien"!!!
Or la coalition onusienne formee de l'otan exclusivment a procede  des bombardements d'objectifs militaires au sol(troupes ) et meme civils (l'unique tv libyenne) ,plus un soutien militaire  des rebelles !!! 
Cette violation  de la resolution et le bouleversement poltique violent qui en a resulte libye ,a abouti  saper leurs interets en Libye !!!

Or un droit de veto ONUSIEN se marchande aprement  meme s'il n' y a pas d'interets evidents en jeu,car il peut etre echange contre d'autres interets ailleurs...


S'etant ravises de leur amateurisme ,et sous la pression des mileux economiques principalement ,nos 2 comperes ont joue l'obstruction dans l'affaire syrienne...
De plus la Russie craint de perdre le seul port d'attache en Mediterrannee de Lattaquiye (syrie,mers chaudes ) qu'elle possede,le port d'Aden etant perdu depuis les annees 1980....
Sans ce  port syrien qui est en meme temps une base aerienne  on voit mal comment elle pourrait bombarder DAESH....
De plus la Syrie,l'Iran sont dans son voisinage immediat....






Dire

----------


## Jipt

> [--snip--] Mais les abus sont monnaie courante*s* de nos jours....!!! [--snip--]


Comme ton abus d'absence des accents (ou de manque, je n'ai rien compris  ta dmonstration, et je te rappelle au passage que _doue_ a s'crit avec un "x" : _doux_, et si tu me rponds qu'il s'agit de _dou_, je te dirai que je ne suis pas l pour deviner ce que les autres essayent d'crire -- on en a dj parl : _l'augmentation des retraites_ ou _l'augmentation des retraites_ ? _L'tude du modele_ ou _l'tude du modele_ ? C'est franchement gonflant,  la longue -- oui, j'en vois venir un qui va encore parler de mes marottes, rf, mon gars, rf !), chose qui t'as dj t signale et dont tu n'as rien  faire.

Au final tes textes sont illisibles, alors sois cool, va jouer ailleurs, tu veux bien ? a nous reposera les yeux, qui n'arrtent pas de piquer quand ils tombent sur ta prose, totalement irrespectueuse des lecteurs.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jipete
> Au final tes textes sont illisibles, alors sois cool, va jouer ailleurs, tu veux bien ?


Le moderateur du forum appreciera ,d'autant plus que je suis le seul francophone  intervenir sur ce forum...!!!
Le forum des Actualites n'est pas un forum  ni une tribune des belles lettres !!! 
Comme tous les gens nuls et qui n'ont  dire  ,tu joues au pertubateur et  l'avocat des causes perdues !!!
Tu devrais changer ton pseudo par PetePlusQueSonCul ,.qui te conviendra comme un gant !!!

----------


## bvsud

Les politiques se surpassent  ? Il fallait sy attendre. 

Il ne fait pas bon tre arabe en ce moment, musulman ou pas  - on nvoque jamais ceux-l, les sans Dieu, comme moi. Et beaucoup de se frotter les mains : Paris nest pas Toulouse : cette fois, on a vite su qui tait derrire le massacre. Il y a trois ans, un seul parti politique avait interdit toute communication tant que lon ignorait lidentit  - pardon : la  race  -  du coupable. Forcment, lunique parti susceptible de trembler que lauteur des faits ne ft de leurs sympathisants. La ddiabolisation et sonn un peu faux. 

Entre en scne la dernire hritire, autoproclame  Franaise de souche  

, pousse par celui-l mme ayant mont le parti avec les cadavres du rgime de Vichy. 
Avouez quen matire de souche cette ligne sy connat. Mme si les rejetons ignorent parfois de laquelle exactement ils ont eux-mmes procd. 

Voil bien ces familles en tuyau de pole vantant la morale judo-chrtienne ! Les tuyaux serpentent dans Tout-Paris, y ramassent Dieu sait quel polichinelle et, qui sait, la pole se retrouvera peut-tre un jour au Parlement ? Il faut admettre qu ce stade on nest dj plus une pole, mais bien une casserole. Encore des convertis de frache date : on les a vus communier sous une tout autre croix que celle du Christ. 

Quant  user de la racine  judo , dans ces milieux, cest dun jsuitisme consomm. On entendrait un Juif se retourner dans sa tombe  - pour y tre empal.  Ca ne lui rappelle rien ? Elle tait  peine ne, et ne sortait pas encore avec des crnes rass. 

Mon boucher  - dorigine algrienne, peut-tre bien musulman -  est effondr. Il sait bien, lui, sur qui va retomber la colre, et qui elle va nourrir. Quiconque  exploitera le drame du 13 novembre marchera sur les cadavres des victimes. Javais trs exactement dit cela, le soir de la tuerie de Charlie,  un imam  - blme -  devant le Club de la Presse de ma ville. 

Et je naime pourtant pas du tout les clercs. 

Jai apprci la vido cite plus haut :

----------


## souviron34

> Jai apprci la vido cite plus haut :


Tout  fait, moi aussi....  ::mrgreen:: 

Enfin...


Mais il a fallu ce drame pour que a finisse par arriver..  ::roll:: 

Bon, on va pas se plaindre si finalement on arrive vers la bonne solution, et que les musulmans eux-mmes se mobilisent...  Ce qui  mon avis est strictement la seule solution...  comme aussi atifa ibn ziaten

----------


## foetus

::google2::  te dit que Chronic 2 bass (le gars musulman de la vido) est un "double-face"  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Pour revenir aux attentats de Paris, je suggre aux intresss de regarder cette vido de 1h qui fournit une analyse des causes des attentats (on pourrait en donner d'autres, celle-l en est une) et de la rponse du gouvernement qui en a suivi :
http://www.upr.fr/entretiens-actuali...-novembre-2015




Je mets le halte-l tout de suite : c'est une vido du prsident de l'UPR, qui est un parti politique polmique, en particulier sur DVP mais pas que. Ceux qui ne veulent pas en entendre parler, passez votre chemin. Les autres, visionnez-le en sachant que ce n'est pas parce qu'on vous dit quelque chose que c'est vrai. Pour ma part, je trouve l'analyse pertinente mme si j'aurais certaines choses  reprocher sur la forme. Si je cite cette vido, c'est bien parce qu'elle colle au sujet et que le fond me semble tre intressant.  vous de juger pour vous-mme.

----------


## LawNasK

> elliptement


Google : elliptement
Il y a deux rsultats : ici bien entendu, et un dictionnaire franais de... 1814 ! Je ne suis pas sr que ce soit "mon" franais qui soit un peu rid. 
Bref, je ne connais pas ce mot. 




> d'autant plus que je suis le seul francophone  intervenir sur ce forum...


 ::ptdr:: 

Mais continuons cela en MP, ce n'est pas le propos.

Je pense que le propos actuellement, c'est ce que fait le gouvernement suite aux vnements de Paris. Moi, a me fait peur. Il y a du tout et surtout du n'importe quoi. On doit en tre  un peu plus de 700 perquisitions administratives (=sans passer par un juge) en une semaine, et sans forcment de rapport avec le terrorisme. Il y a des propositions de suppression de la libert de la presse  l'assemble nationale; on ne demande pas l'avis du conseil constitutionnel, parce que "si la loi tait anticonstitutionnel, a n'irait pas", aka elle doit probablement l'tre donc on va partir du principe que ce n'est pas grave; Valls pense que la libert c'est "so 1700's", et qu'il faudrait penser  voluer.
La France, toujours en pleine innovation  propos de droits de l'homme  ::aie::

----------


## RyzenOC

> e pense que le propos actuellement, c'est ce que fait le gouvernement suite aux vnements de Paris. Moi, a me fait peur. Il y a du tout et surtout du n'importe quoi. On doit en tre  un peu plus de 700 perquisitions administratives (=sans passer par un juge) en une semaine, et sans forcment de rapport avec le terrorisme. Il y a des propositions de suppression de la libert de la presse  l'assemble nationale; on ne demande pas l'avis du conseil constitutionnel, parce que "si la loi tait anticonstitutionnel, a n'irait pas", aka elle doit probablement l'tre donc on va partir du principe que ce n'est pas grave;


J'ai justement fais un post sur dvp la dessus

----------


## el_slapper

> snip


Dsol Matthieu. D'habitude, j'apprcie beaucoup tes interventions, mme(voire surtout) si je ne suis pas d'accord. Mais l, je ne vais pas me fader une heure de vido. Je suis un homme d'crit, mon mtier de testeur m'a appris  scanner un texte en recherchant ce que je cherche trs vite, et en comparaison, une vido est affreusement lente. Et le texte n'accompagne pas la vido. Donc je passe mon tour. Je ne me suis pas permis de mettre -1, mais je comprends ceux qui l'ont fait sur ce post.

----------


## deuche

> Dsol Matthieu. D'habitude, j'apprcie beaucoup tes interventions, mme(voire surtout) si je ne suis pas d'accord. Mais l, je ne vais pas me fader une heure de vido. Je suis un homme d'crit, mon mtier de testeur m'a appris  scanner un texte en recherchant ce que je cherche trs vite, et en comparaison, une vido est affreusement lente. Et le texte n'accompagne pas la vido. Donc je passe mon tour. Je ne me suis pas permis de mettre -1, mais je comprends ceux qui l'ont fait sur ce post.


Dans cette vido tout est dit dans les 30 premires minutes. Mais si vous prfrez un crit et que vous ne vouliez perdre votre temps  couter ce qu'Asselineau, ancien responsable de lintelligence conomique  Bercy, peut dire vous pouvez lire dans l'ditorial de valeur actuelle, par exemple,  peu prs la mme approche du conflit. 
Il est tout  fait clair que les analyses portes nont absolument rien  voir avec tout ce que lon peut entendre  la TV ou  la radio qui ne recherche que du sensationnel et de lmotion. Dans ces interviews cest froidement et mthodologiquement quest mis  mal lnorme responsabilit que porte ltat Franais.

On parle d'une approche qui consiste  mettre en avant qu'on ne peut prtendre combattre le terrorisme efficacement d'un ct quand de l'autre nous sommes main dans la main avec les Etats qui le soutienne. Je pense particulirement  l'Arabie Saoudite, le Quatar voir la Turquie.
L'accent est galement port sur le fait que * loccident agit illgalement* en Syrie au contraire de la Russie. Ceci au regard du droit international.
Le problme de tout ceci, cest que nous agissons de la mme faon quen Irak et Sadam Husseim qui tait,  lpoque, le pire dictateur en ayant tu 25000 citoyens. Certes. Mais aujourdhui, depuis sa chute nous avons affaire  1.2 millions de morts et entre 40 et 70 tus par attentats par jour.
Il ny a pas quAsselineau qui tient ce discours. Dominique de Villepin aussi.

La question revient  dire : Certes Bachar El Assad nest pas un enfant de cur, mais de quel droit pouvons-nous dcider de ce qui est bien ou non pour le peuple Syrien ? Que sommes-nous en train denfanter  la place ? Ny a-t-il pas un risque que la Syrie devienne comme lIrak. Un enfer sur terre ?

Etes-vous sr que rester dans l'Otan sous commandement amricain est une bonne ide ? Que pense le reste du monde de la France aujourd'hui ?

----------


## RyzenOC

Concernant le Mali c'est quand mme trs diffrent, puisque la bas on aide un gouvernement dj en place, y'a pas trop de risque d'empirer la situation.
Le problme c'est que la guerre c'est pas que la Mali, c'est aussi tous les pays Frontalier autour.


Pour combattre le terrorisme faudrait intervenir en Afrique centrale, en Somalie, au Moyen orient, en Asie Mineur et en Indonsie.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La question revient  dire : Certes Bachar El Assad nest pas un enfant de cur, mais de quel droit pouvons-nous dcider de ce qui est bien ou non pour le peuple Syrien ?


Juste pour remettre un peu de vrit en place, c'est LE PEUPLE SYRIEN qui s'est soulev contre son dictateur, qui a demand l'aide des pays occidentaux !

----------


## deuche

> Juste pour remettre un peu de vrit en place, c'est LE PEUPLE SYRIEN qui s'est soulev contre son dictateur, qui a demand l'aide des pays occidentaux !


A l'origine il s'agit d'un ou plusieurs hauts grads de l'arme Syrienne qui a form larme rebelle. C'est dommage que je ne puisse pas vous fournir le nom de celui qui fut  la tte de larme rebelle. Il nen demeure pas moins, que vous ntes pas sans savoir que les processus de rbellions sont trs largement encourags, pour ne pas dire financs par les occidentaux afin de rpondre  leurs propres intrts. Je doute fort quune arme rebelle puisse se crer sans que celle-ci puisse disposer de quelques appuie allis. 

Donc, il nen demeure pas moins, au regard du droit international, que les agissements des occidentaux soient illgal au mme titre que lannexion de la Crime par les Russes tait illgal. La diffrence entre les deux affaires, cest que nous avons un rfrendum qui adoube la Russie dans ses agissements alors que dans le cas de la Syrie il ny a que ce qui est dit par les forces occidentales que nous devons croire sur parole.

Mais afin dclairer ma lanterne, je te serai reconnaissant de mettre un ou plusieurs liens qui abondent dans ton sens car plus je creuse la question et plus je pense que le problme ne vient pas de Bachar el Assad mais de nous occidentaux car quand tu entends le Premier Ministre Valls dire sans sourciller que lArabie Saoudite combat le terrorisme, je ne peux pas mempcher de penser  Cahuzac qui nous expliquer droit dans les yeux quil navait pas de compte en Suisse.

----------


## Zirak

> Il est tout  fait clair que les analyses portes nont absolument rien  voir avec tout ce que lon peut entendre  la TV ou  la radio qui ne recherche que du sensationnel et de lmotion. Dans ces interviews cest froidement et mthodologiquement quest mis  mal lnorme responsabilit que porte ltat Franais.


Bah il ne faut pas regarder que TF1 ou BFM...

Mme chez Ruquier (qui n'anime pas une mission avec un niveau d'analyse politique supra lev), on a eu des invits pour parler de cela...





> La question revient  dire : Certes Bachar El Assad nest pas un enfant de cur, mais de quel droit pouvons-nous dcider de ce qui est bien ou non pour le peuple Syrien ?


Bah le peuple nous l'a demand...




> *Que sommes-nous en train denfanter  la place ?* Ny a-t-il pas un risque que la Syrie devienne comme lIrak. Un enfer sur terre ?


Je pense que le problme (comme souvent lorsque l'on intervient), n'est pas forcment le fait d'y aller, mais la faon dont on s'y prend... Et effectivement, aller filer des armes et de l'argent  des gens (opprims ou non), ce n'est pas une bonne ide.





> Etes-vous sr que rester dans l'Otan sous commandement amricain est une bonne ide ?


Quel rapport avec ce que tu dis au-dessus ? Si on sort de l'OTAN, cela n'empchera pas n'importe lequel de nos prsidents d'aller faire intervenir la France dans tel ou tel conflit. Si on reprends l'exemple du Mali, il ne me semble pas que cela soit l'OTAN qui nous ai forc  quoi que ce soit ? 





> Que pense le reste du monde de la France aujourd'hui ?


Je vais faire bondir nos lecteurs nationalistes / patriotes / souverainistes / ou autres :

je m'en tamponne autant que ce que les autres peuvent pensent de moi... Qu'ils nous prennent pour des Bisournours ou pour des cons, cela ne change rien  ma vie, et cela ne m'empche pas de dormir.




> Donc, il nen demeure pas moins, au regard du droit international, que les agissements des occidentaux soient illgal au mme titre que lannexion de la Crime par les Russes tait illgal. La diffrence entre les deux affaires, *cest que nous avons un rfrendum qui adoube la Russie dans ses agissements* alors que dans le cas de la Syrie il ny a que ce qui est dit par les forces occidentales que nous devons croire sur parole.


Aux dernires nouvelles, il me semblait justement que d'un point de vue de la communaut internationale, ce rfrendum n'avait pas t valid justement ? D'ailleurs depuis quand un rfrendum organis par un pays externe au pays concern pourrait valider quoi que ce soit ? C'est encore un de tes phantasmes a.

C'est comme si en France, on allait faire un sondage en Suisse ou je ne sais o, pour les obliger  faire un truc sans demander l'avis de leur gouvernement...

----------


## pcaboche

Et pendant ce temps l...

_"Keep calm and #BrusselsLockdown "_.

----------


## deuche

> Je vais faire bondir nos lecteurs nationalistes / patriotes / souverainistes / ou autres :
> 
> je m'en tamponne autant que ce que les autres peuvent pensent de moi... Qu'ils nous prennent pour des Bisournours ou pour des cons, cela ne change rien  ma vie, et cela ne m'empche pas de dormir.


Il conviendrait peut-tre d'couter les revendications des terroristes avant de sortir une nerie pareille. La politique trangre de Hollande est directement remise en cause. Dans la vido qu'ils ont mis en ligne, la premire image que l'on voit c'est Hollande qui s'exprime. Cela fait maintenant 4 jours que jessaye de choper la vido Trouve-l et dis-moi pourquoi elle disparait aussi vite ! Mais ce n'est pas seulement la politique de Hollande qu'il convient de bien analyser, celle de Sarkozy ne valait pas beaucoup mieux. Simplement, au lieu de s'occuper rellement de nos problmes internes, nous avons mis le paquet pour dstabiliser des rgimes en laissant s'y dvelopper un terreau fertile  l'islamisme radical sur notre propre sol. Et maintenant voil le rsultat ! Des Franais ns en France partent en Syrie pour se former et se faire sauter en France.  Nous sommes de plus en plus dtests par un nombre toujours plus grand de personnes.

Cest un vrai problme quil convient tout de mme de prendre au srieux. Ce paquet que nous avons mis  dstabiliser des rgimes, quavons eu nous  y gagner en tant que citoyen du peuple franais ? Navions-nous pas mieux  faire de cet argent ?

----------


## GPPro

> Il conviendrait peut-tre d'couter les revendications des terroristes avant de sortir une nerie pareille. La politique trangre de Hollande est directement remise en cause. Dans la vido qu'ils ont mis en ligne, la premire image que l'on voit c'est Hollande qui s'exprime. Cela fait maintenant 4 jours que jessaye de choper la vido Trouve-l et dis-moi pourquoi elle disparait aussi vite ! Mais ce n'est pas seulement la politique de Hollande qu'il convient de bien analyser, celle de Sarkozy ne valait pas beaucoup mieux. Simplement, au lieu de s'occuper rellement de nos problmes internes, nous avons mis le paquet pour dstabiliser des rgimes en laissant s'y dvelopper un terreau fertile  l'islamisme radical sur notre propre sol. Et maintenant voil le rsultat ! Des Franais ns en France partent en Syrie pour se former et se faire sauter en France.  Nous sommes de plus en plus dtests par un nombre toujours plus grand de personnes.
> 
> Cest un vrai problme quil convient tout de mme de prendre au srieux. Ce paquet que nous avons mis  dstabiliser des rgimes, quavons eu nous  y gagner en tant que citoyen du peuple franais ? Navions-nous pas mieux  faire de cet argent ?


Aux dernires nouvelles la politique de la France n'est pas diffrente d'au moins une bonne quinzaine d'autres pays occidentaux. Seule la France est prise pour cible. De l  dire que la politique trangre de la France est une excuse... Mais bon, tant que a arrange ton discours, pourquoi essayer de creuser un minimum les choses hein ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il conviendrait peut-tre d'couter les revendications des terroristes avant de sortir une nerie pareille. La politique trangre de Hollande est directement remise en cause?


J'en conclus que tu prfres que la France laisse le terrorisme se propager dans le monde ? Tu sais que DAECH souhaite que le monde entier soit sous sa coupe, c'est a que tu veux ? Une fois que DAECH sera aux portes de l'Europe, tu crois qu'ils s'arrteront ? Tu crois vraiment que si on les laisse tranquillement tuer, violer, remettre l'esclavage au gout du jour, ils ne chercheront plus  rpandre leur islam aux 4 coins du monde ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Poutine est dcri comme l'pouvantail absolu mais qu'en est-il rellement ? 
> D'aprs les enqutes d'opinions publiques il a un soutien massif et sincre de son peuple  plus de 80% quand Hollande et sa dmocratie plafonne  15%.
> 
> Je m'interroge et j'ai tendance  me mfier des mdias qui tous appartiennent aux tenants des capitaux.


Il serait plus populaire en Ukraine que les lus locaux. La diffrence, c'est qu'en Russie les oligarques ont t interdits de se mler de politique.

Certes cette popularit serait survalue et celle de Hollande monte ( 30% ?). Il pourra dire merci aux photographes de presse qui prennent son bon profil, avec un air sombre... n'empche que si vous coutez les deux parler, et mme en prenant toutes les prcautions d'usages envers le double discours de Poutine, il n'y pas photo.

Et si Paris et Moscou ne sont pas sur la mme longueur d'ondes, je ne comprend plus la politique franaise ( part la non-livraison des Mistrals). 
Il faudra qu'on me l'explique. A moins qu'il n'y ait plus de politique, uniquement de la communication. 

Ce serait dramatique.




> Juste pour remettre un peu de vrit en place, c'est LE PEUPLE SYRIEN qui s'est soulev contre son dictateur, qui a demand l'aide des pays occidentaux !


C'est la moiti (principalement sunnite) du peuple syrien qui s'est souleve, l'autre s'tant range du cot du rgime (pour rappel, il y a quand mme eu une manifestation de soutien  Bachar El Assad d'un million de personne au dbut des troubles). C'est le principe de la guerre civile.
Enfin cette histoire couvait longtemps, et ce n'est pas "le dictateur" qui a fond le rgime ni le parti Baas.  





> La Russie a fait plutot prevue d'amateurisme diplomatique dans la gestion de ses interets commerciaux(grand fournisseur d'armes  khadafi) ainsi que la Chine (companies petrolieres operant en libye,contrats de service dans l'industrie -raffinerie de petrole- et travaux publics) ...
> Car ces 2 pays ont vote une resolution du CNS autorisant une zone "no-fly" militaire contre les rares avions que possedait khadafi  ce pour proteger les civils des bombardements "khadafien"!!!
> Or la coalition onusienne formee de l'otan exclusivment a procd  des bombardements d'objectifs militaires au sol(troupes ) et mme civils (l'unique tv libyenne), plus un soutien militaire  des rebelles !!! 
> Cette violation  de la resolution et le bouleversement politique violent qui en a resulte libye ,a abouti  saper leurs interets en Libye !!!
> 
> Or un droit de veto ONUSIEN se marchande aprement  mme s'il n' y a pas dintrts vidents en jeu,car il peut tre change contre d'autres intrts ailleurs...
> 
> 
> S'etant ravises de leur amateurisme ,et sous la pression des mileux economiques principalement ,nos 2 comperes ont joue l'obstruction dans l'affaire syrienne...
> ...


Vous voulez dire a abouti  dtruire la Lybie ?

C'est exactement ce que j'ai crit prcdemment. Mfiez vous de vos propos monsieur, on va vous accuser de fascisme, de nazisme, de Onfrayisme, ou pire de plagiat.
Il ne faudrait pas surestimer non plus l'importance de la base navale de Tartous, les russes n'y ont que deux quais. Pour votre information, la flotte russe a maintenant accs  Chypre.
C'est juste du soutien  un pays alli

PS :



> Envoy par deuche 
> 
> 
> La question revient  dire : Certes Bachar El Assad nest pas un enfant de cur, mais de quel droit pouvons-nous dcider de ce qui est bien ou non pour le peuple Syrien ?
> Bah le peuple nous l'a demand...
> 
> 
> Bah le peuple nous l'a demand...


Vous tes de gros nafs si vous croyez que la France intervient pour "aider le peuple". Pour commencer, le Conseil National Syrien n'est qu'un faux nez des frres musulmans , et qui paye le chque des frres musulmans ? Le Quatar, comme on a vu pour l'Egypte. En plus, il n'a plus aucune reprsentativit sur le terrain.

----------


## Zirak

> Il conviendrait peut-tre d'couter les revendications des terroristes avant de sortir une nerie pareille.


Stoi l'nerie ! 

Je ne dis pas que tout le monde s'en fou, mais que moi oui, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une nerie ? Je suis encore libre de me sentir concern par ce que je veux...





> La politique trangre de Hollande est directement remise en cause.


Et pour Charlie c'tait  cause de la politique trangre de la France ? De toutes faons, c'est notre mode de vie et tout ce que nous reprsentons qui les agace, mme sans notre politique trangre, ils trouveraient bien une excuse. Leur but c'est que le monde entier devienne islamique, donc mme sans intervention  l'tranger de notre part, il arrivera bien un jour o ils auront besoin de conqurir la France...





> Dans la vido qu'ils ont mis en ligne, la premire image que l'on voit c'est Hollande qui s'exprime. Cela fait maintenant 4 jours que jessaye de choper la vido Trouve-l et dis-moi pourquoi elle disparait aussi vite !


Je ne sais mme pas de quelle vido tu parles, et comment suis-je sens la trouver si elle disparait ??? Et puis c'est toi le champion des informations qui ne passent pas par les "merdias", moi je ne suis qu'un petit europiste lobotomis, c'est au-dessus de mes comptences.  :;):  




> Mais ce n'est pas seulement la politique de Hollande qu'il convient de bien analyser, celle de Sarkozy ne valait pas beaucoup mieux.


Enfin un truc sens, et pas que sur la politique trangre d'ailleurs !




> Simplement, *au lieu de s'occuper rellement de nos problmes internes*, nous avons mis le paquet pour dstabiliser des rgimes en laissant s'y dvelopper un terreau fertile  l'islamisme radical sur notre propre sol.


Oui enfin de tous temps, on a su / du allier politique interne et trangre, si tu attends que TOUT aille bien en France pour te proccuper de ce qui se passe  l'tranger, tu n'es pas prt d'tre au courant de quoi que ce soit...

C'est pour cela qu'il y a diffrents ministres avec diffrents cabinets, ce n'est pas Hollande ou Sarkozy qui dcident tout sur tout eux-mmes. 




> Et maintenant voil le rsultat ! Des Franais ns en France partent en Syrie pour se former et se faire sauter en France.


Ca par exemple, c'est  cause des problmes internes, pas de la politique trangre, donc oui, effectivement on aurait d s'en proccuper plus plutt que d'aller en Syrie, mais ces problmes existaient en France avant la Syrie, et puis comment veux-tu traiter ces problmes en France, quand la moiti des Franais te disent que ces problmes n'existent pas, et que ceux senss les traiter le fond mal ?




> Nous sommes de plus en plus dtests par un nombre toujours plus grand de personnes.


Ah ? Pourtant suite aux vnements du 13, j'ai trouv qu'on avait plus de soutient de par le monde que de gens en train de se rjouir de notre malheur.

----------


## deuche

> Aux dernires nouvelles la politique de la France n'est pas diffrente d'au moins une bonne quinzaine d'autres pays occidentaux. Seule la France est prise pour cible. De l  dire que la politique trangre de la France est une excuse... Mais bon, tant que a arrange ton discours, pourquoi essayer de creuser un minimum les choses hein ?


Et c'est bien parce que la France est prise pour cible qu'il convient de bien analyser les choses.

Quand  creuser la question, je rappellerai juste deux faits :
- j'ai mis en ligne la vido du juge anti-terroriste dont tu as gentiment donn le nom
- je viens de citer l'ditorial d'un journal qui d'ailleurs relate une trs instructive interview de Bachar el Assad.

Et par ailleurs je t'informe, moi qui ne creuse pas la question, que le patron de la DGSI n'a pas pu obtenir la liste des Franais en Syrie de la part des services de renseignements Syriens au motif que Valls a refus de cooprer avec le rgime Syrien. Tout ceci est dans Valeur Actuelle.

Tu dis que la politique de la France nest pas diffrente que celle dune quinzaine de pays occidentaux. Mais quels sont les pays de loccident qui agissent en Syrie  par les USA et la France ? 

Et quand au fait que cela puisse arranger mon discours, je suis dsol mais la sortie de lOtan est une revendication que lUPR a depuis 2007. Alors ne vient pas me faire un procs de rcupration ou je ne sais quoi. Chacun est libre de penser que cela puisse ou non tre une bonne chose. Personnellement jestime que nos agissements sous commandement de lOtan ont permis la naissance des groupes Islamistes quon a *sciemment* laiss se dvelopper.  

Jinsiste sur ladjectif sciemment et si vous pensez que je puisse me fourvoyer je vous prsenterai une interview dun responsable de la DIA qui le reconnait explicitement.

Donc tes bien gentil GPro mais sur cette question d'approfondir le sujet, jestime navoir aucune leon  recevoir de ta part.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et pour Charlie c'tait  cause de la politique trangre de la France ? De toutes faons, c'est notre mode de vie et tout ce que nous reprsentons qui les agace, mme sans notre politique trangre, ils trouveraient bien une excuse. Leur but c'est que le monde entier devienne islamique, donc mme sans intervention  l'tranger de notre part, il arrivera bien un jour o ils auront besoin de conqurir la France...


Zirak, tu exagres. "Ils" n'ont pas frapp l'Allemagne, l'Espagne ou le Danemark. Donc ce n'est pas une question de mode de vie.
D'ailleurs pour changer le mode de vie, il faut prendre le pouvoir. Le terrorisme ne va pas le changer, ca sert juste  faire peur pour faire pression sur le gouvernement.
Et l'Islam conqurant ne va prendre Poitiers d'ici peu. Avant cela il va devoir restaurer l'mirat de Grenade, puis prendre Valence. Bref il y a de la marge.

Les frres Kouachi ont t forms par Al-Qada au Ymen, et semblent avoir agis sur ordre pour des motifs religieux (Charlie Hebdo s'est fait connaitre mondialement pour ses caricatures insultantes) et pour punir la France de sa "guerre contre l'Islam" (nous sommes aux lendemain de l'opration Serval). C'est une revanche par filiale interpose.

----------


## Zirak

> Zirak, tu exagres. "Ils" n'ont pas frapp l'Allemagne, l'Espagne ou le Danemark. Donc ce n'est pas une question de mode de vie.


Il faut bien commencer par quelqu'un, et dsol, mais la France reprsente plus niveau libert que l'Allemagne ou l'Espagne, ils ont frapp la France pour l'image qu'elle reprsente.




> D'ailleurs pour changer le mode de vie, il faut prendre le pouvoir. Le terrorisme ne va pas le changer, ca sert juste  faire peur pour faire pression sur le gouvernement.
> 
> Et l'Islam conqurant ne va prendre Poitiers d'ici peu. Avant cela il va devoir restaurer l'mirat de Grenade, puis prendre Valence.


Mais je ne dis pas que cela va se faire en 15 jours ou qu'ils vont y arriver, je dis que c'est leur "but final", que la terre entire soit sous un rgime islamique.

Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est exagr ?





> Les frres Kouachi ont t forms par Al-Qada au Ymen, et semblent avoir agis *sur ordre pour des motifs religieux* (Charlie Hebdo s'est fait connaitre mondialement pour ses *caricatures insultantes*) et pour punir la France de sa "guerre contre l'Islam" (nous sommes aux lendemain de l'opration Serval). C'est une revanche par filiale interpose.


1re partie en gras : donc si c'tait pour motifs religieux, quelle rapport avec la politique trangre de la France ? 

La France na pas fait une guerre contre l'Islam, mais a t aider un pays qui lui a demand de l'aide, les mecs n'auraient pas t islamistes mais hippies qu'on y serait all pareil...

Et puis filiale interpose de ? Je ne suis pas certains que tous les groupes islamistes du monde fassent tous partis d'un mme "super groupe". Qu'Al-Qada ait des "succursales"  travers le monde oui, aprs, qu'Al-Qada, l'EI, Anṣār ad-Dīn et autres, soient tous des copains qui se serrent les coudes et se vengent les uns les autres, j'y crois moyen.



2me partie en gras : attention jugement de valeur non objectif.

----------


## deuche

Surtout, ce qui est extrmement grave c'est que l'on puisse dire d'un ct que l'on combat le terrorisme quand de l'autre on soutien des rgimes qui le finance.

On ne pourra pas tre efficace dans notre lutte contre le terrorisme tout pendant que l'on soutiendra des rgimes comme l'Arabie Saoudite ou le Quatar. Je ne sais plus qui disait cela, mais jusqu prsent Daech se prenait des bombinettes sur la tronche, pas de quoi casser trois pattes  une mouche.

----------


## GPPro

> Surtout, ce qui est extrmement grave c'est que l'on puisse dire d'un ct que l'on combat le terrorisme quand de l'autre on soutien des rgimes qui le finance.
> 
> On ne pourra pas tre efficace dans notre lutte contre le terrorisme tout pendant que l'on soutiendra des rgimes comme l'Arabie Saoudite ou le Quatar. Je ne sais plus qui disait cela, mais jusqu prsent Daech se prenait des bombinettes sur la tronche, pas de quoi casser trois pattes  une mouche.


On ne combattra pas efficacement toutes les causes du terrorisme tant que l'on sera accroc au ptrole. Tant qu' vouloir remonter jusqu'au source, autant y aller franchement non ?

----------


## deuche

> On ne combattra pas efficacement toutes les causes du terrorisme tant que l'on sera accroc au ptrole. Tant qu' vouloir remonter jusqu'au source, autant y aller franchement non ?



Mais oui, allons-y. Nous pouvons parler du fait que la Turquie achte le ptrole  l'EI qui l'extrait depuis l'Irak. Cela fait de la Turquie un soutien de choix pour le financement de l'EI. Nous pouvons galement pointer du doigt le ou les tats qui achte le ptrole auprs de la Turquie. La mme chose pour l'Arabie Saoudite et le Quatar.

Je trouve que c'est important d'en parler.

----------


## BenoitM

> Il faut bien commencer par quelqu'un, et dsol, mais la France reprsente plus niveau libert que l'Allemagne ou l'Espagne, ils ont frapp la France pour l'image qu'elle reprsente.


Euh petit rappel en 2004 Madrid a t frapp par un attentat avec 191 morts bon a l'poque c'tait al-quaida mais la terreau est le mme

----------


## Zirak

> Euh petit rappel en 2004 Madrid a t frapp par un attentat avec 191 morts *bon a l'poque c'tait al-quaida mais la terreau est le mme*


Ah bon ? 




> *Le procs de Madrid en 2007, et le jugement du tribunal suprme, en 2008*
> Le verdict a t rendu le 31 octobre 2007. Trois condamns principaux (des milliers d'annes de prison) : Jos Emilio Surez Trashorras, Jamal Zougam et Othman El Gnaoui. Dix-huit condamns pour complicit  des peines allant de quinze  trois ans de prison : Hassan El Haski, Basel Ghalyoun, Fouad El Morabit Anghar, Mouhannad Almallah Dabas, Sael El Harrak, Mohamed Bouharrat, Youssef Belhadj, Mohamed Larbi Ben Sellam, Rachid Aglif, Abdelmajid Bouchar, Hamid Ahmidan, Raf Zouhier, Abdelilah El Fadoual El Akil, Nasreddine Bousbaa, Mahmoud Sleiman Aoun, Ral Gonzlez Pelez, Antonio Ivn Reis Palicio et Sergio lvarez Snchez. Sept acquitts : Antonio Toro Castro, Carmen Toro Castro, Emilio Llano lvarez, Mohamed y Brahim Moussaten, Rabei Osman El Sayed Ahmed ( l'gyptien ), Javier Gonzlez Daz et Ivn Granados Pea. *Nul lien n'a pu tre tabli avec une organisation terroriste internationale du type Al-Qada ou rgionale de type ETA.*


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attent...u_11_mars_2004

Donc bon, mme si il y a de forte prsomptions sur Al-Qada (avec peut-tre mme la complicit des services de scurit espagnols), pour quel motif ? L'Irak ? 




> *Un interrogatoire de la police italienne et d'autres sources ont rvl que le dbut de la planification des attentats de Madrid a commenc en octobre 2000, l'Irak n'tait pas le mobile originel de ces actes.*


Du coup on peut limite mme pas coller a sur la politique trangre de l'Espagne... 


Donc oui, si ton but tait de dire qu'il y a dj eu des attentats avant Paris 2015 bien sr, il y en a mme eu avant Madrid, mais je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec les possibles "motifs" de ces attentats. ^^

----------


## Algo D.DN

Je ne sais plus ou j'ai relev cette question, mais l'auteur se reconnatra, je cite, quels sont les pays de loccident qui agissent en Syrie  par les USA et la France ? 

On a quelques pistes sur Wikipdia  la page Coalition arabo-occidentale en Irak et en Syrie

Depuis janvier le Conseil Otan-Russie (NRC), avait entam des actions de coopration pour la Syrie, qui a dbouch sur les oprations qui ont lieu en ce moment mme..., 

l'ONU vient de voter une rsolution, propose par la France et adopte  l'unanimit pour les actions visant l'Ei dIrak, du Levant et du front el-nosra, ainsi que les bases qu'ils ont cres sur une grande partie des territoires de l'Irak et de la Syrie.

Et puis ct Russe on devrait se rjouir des propos d''Alexis Peshkov [.ru] Prsident du Comit de la Douma pour les relations internationales, qui dit, je cite, "les positions de la Russie et de la France sont maintenant trs proches" faisant cho  certains mdias Russes, notamment le journal Nezavissimaa Gazeta [.ru] qui soulignent que si Hollande vient  Moscou, cest quil se dtourne de lOTAN.

Waith! les lunettes m'en tombent, la France et la Russie, ensemble "pour un avenir pacifique"...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Et puis ct Russe on devrait se rjouir des propos d''Alexis Peshkov [.ru] Prsident du Comit de la Douma pour les relations internationales, qui dit, je cite, "les positions de la Russie et de la France sont maintenant trs proches" faisant cho  certains mdias Russes, notamment le journal Nezavissimaa Gazeta [.ru] *qui soulignent que si Hollande vient  Moscou, cest quil se dtourne de lOTAN*.
> 
> Waith! les lunettes m'en tombent, la France et la Russie, ensemble "pour un avenir pacifique"...


Et demain si je vais acheter une baguette de pain, c'est parce que j'aurais dcid de me mettre au Yoga...

Ils font de ces raccourcis les Russes... 


Et dire qu'on a souvent fait la rflexion  deuche sur sa manie de dduire des choses  partir de trucs qui n'ont rien  voir, maintenant je comprends mieux...

----------


## Kropernic

Pendant ce temps, un peu d'humour ou comment combat-on le terrorisme en Belgique : 

Lien.





> Le surralisme  la belge a connu un nouvel pisode ce dimanche soir lorsque les twittos ont dcid de dgainer les lolcats (des photos et vidos de chats censes tre drles) lors des importantes oprations antiterroristes de la soire et alors que les mdias avaient opt pour ne plus donner de dtails sur lesdites oprations.
> 
> Ne se montrant pas ingrate, la police fdrale a dcid de prendre sa place au banquet humoristique qui s'est improvis sur le rseau social aux 140 caractres. Alors que les oprations se poursuivent et que la cible principale des recherches, Salah Abdeslam, est toujours en fuite, les forces de l'ordre ont remerci les chats qui les "ont aid hier soir" avec un bol de croquettes virtuelles.
> 
> L'initiative a instantanment rencontr un succs certain sur Twitter et continue d'ailleurs d'tre partag massivement au moment o ces lignes s'crivent, avec plus de 1000 retweets (partages) en une dizaine de minutes. On en tait  plus de 5000 aprs deux heures. Ce malgr une petite faute d'accord du participe pass dont ne se formalisent visiblement pas les twittos.




(N.B. : c'est une info tout  fait srieuse cependant)

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Et demain si je vais acheter une baguette de pain, c'est parce que j'aurais dcid de me mettre au Yoga...
> 
> Ils font de ces raccourcis les Russes... 
> 
> Et dire qu'on a souvent fait la rflexion  deuche sur sa manie de dduire des choses  partir de trucs qui n'ont rien  voir, maintenant je comprends mieux...


C'est plus du raccourci l, c'est presque un vnement  la hauteur du patin (fraternel pour les Russes  :8-): ) Brezhnev/Honecker... 



...  ::mouarf::

----------


## deuche

> J'en conclus que tu prfres que la France laisse le terrorisme se propager dans le monde ? Tu sais que DAECH souhaite que le monde entier soit sous sa coupe, c'est a que tu veux ? Une fois que DAECH sera aux portes de l'Europe, tu crois qu'ils s'arrteront ? Tu crois vraiment que si on les laisse tranquillement tuer, violer, remettre l'esclavage au gout du jour, ils ne chercheront plus  rpandre leur islam aux 4 coins du monde ?


J'ignore ce qui te permet de croire que je puisse penser qu'il faille laisser Daech se dvelopper. Je dis exactement le contraire et je pense que tout le monde l'a compris.

Alors pour clarifier les chose Je dis qu'il aurait t prferable de laisser Sadam Hussein en place, tout comme Kadhafi. Leur dictature tait infiniment prfrable  ce qui s'est dvelopp par la suite : Al Quaida 1.2 millions de morts en Irak, de 40  70 morts par attentat par jour.

Dans le cadre de la Syrie, cest exactement la mme chose. Bachar el Assad vaut infiniment plus que lEI.
Le rapprochement avec Poutine va dans le bon sens. Seul Poutine fait du bon boulot) pour reprendre lexpression  Fabius). Nous assistons  une dbandade depuis que la Russie bombarde lEI et pas seulement pour rire. En quelques jours ils ont fait plus de dgts que toute la coalition runie. (USA + Arabie Saoudite + Quatar + France).
De qui se moque-t-on ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> Dsol Matthieu. D'habitude, j'apprcie beaucoup tes interventions, mme(voire surtout) si je ne suis pas d'accord. Mais l, je ne vais pas me fader une heure de vido. Je suis un homme d'crit, mon mtier de testeur m'a appris  scanner un texte en recherchant ce que je cherche trs vite, et en comparaison, une vido est affreusement lente. Et le texte n'accompagne pas la vido. Donc je passe mon tour. Je ne me suis pas permis de mettre -1, mais je comprends ceux qui l'ont fait sur ce post.


Moi aussi je dteste les vidos pour la mme raison. C'est trs  la mode en informatique de vous coller une vido longuette pour expliquer une bricole. D'autant plus pnible que le locuteur n'est pas spcialement de la Comdie Franaise et qu'il passe l'essentiel de son temps, la bouche en cul de poule,  pondre des "heu". Je prfre le texte crit que je lis plus ou moins vite selon ma connaissance du sujet.

Bon, on est lojn du sujet des zatentats...

----------


## Chauve souris

Bon je vois que tout le monde est parti dans des enfilades concernant la/les politiques trangres et, bien sr, il se dit tout et le contraire de tout. Moi j'en reste - btement - au sujet du topic : les attentats  Paris et ce qu'on peut supputer sur eux.

Rappelons que le prsident de notre rpublique fromagre fut lu avec une majorit de 1.139.316 voix. On peut se demander quel est donc la catgorie qui a fait pencher la balance par ses votes (pour ma part entre le petit timonier et l'imbcile heureux, je me suis abstenu d'autant que je n'tais dj plus en France). On peut s'en faire une petite ide sur la joie de certains  la Bastille :


Bien sr il lui a fallu un peu plus "haut de gamme" par la suite


En tout cas les "sans dents" pouvaient aller brosser leur dentier car, visiblement, ils n'taient pas dans les proccupations de "not'Monsieur, not'Bon matre" (Brel). Et puisque le peuple ne le portait pas aux nues, il fallait changer le peuple. C'est pour cette raison, mais pas seulement elle, que nous (enfin ceux qui sont rests en France), avons pu assister  ce dferlement dit "migratoire" aussi inutile conomiquement qu'incompatible civilisationnellement. Le tout dans le dsordre et l'improvisation la plus totale. Bien sr sans le moindre contrle des soit disant "rfugis" et il tait clair que dans le troupeau de moutons qui passaient la frontire les loups de Daesh s'y taient dissimuls (o taient dj bien prsent en France avant).

Comme je vis au Paraguay je vais donc faire une petite comparaison entre les deux pays. Le prsident Fernando Lugo avait quelques sympathies pour un groupe terroriste, un peu quivalent des FARC de Colombie, l'EPP (Ejercito Popular del Paraguay). Seulement voil il y a eu un accrochage qui a provoqu la mort de quelques policiers et paysans dans la rgion de San Pedro. Les dputs de l'opposition ont donc saut sur ce prtexte en or pour dmettre Lugo. Le peuple n'a pas bronch d'autant que Lugo, ancien vque, tait pas mal compromis avec des rejetons dissimuls qu'il avait eu avec, disons, des paroissiennes...

Revenons  l'amre patrie. Qu'observons nous ? 130 morts (et de srieux blesss) dont la responsabilit incombe compltement  la clique au pouvoir et  ses prdcesseurs depuis le fameux "regroupement familial" qui a jet les bases de l'immigration de peuplement. Et, rien, absolument rien, contre les responsables de cette situation, en particulier le fantoche  la fois de Merkel et des mirats qui est en place  l'Elyse. Bien sr tout ce petit monde est rest  son poste, pas une dmission. Faut dire que la soupe de ministre est bonne. Alors qu'on a fait la rvolution Franaise pour moins que cela. D'ailleurs mes amis paraguayens ne comprennent pas qu'il n'y ait pas eu de manifestations monstres  ce sujet.

Eh bien je vais vous dire mon sentiment (c'est effectivement du ressenti) : je ne suis pas plus surpris par ces attentats que par la passivit blante des franais. La France est entre depuis quelques dcennies dans un processus mortifre, un suicide civilisationnel devenu de plus en plus un suicide physique. Et je n'ai donc pas quitt le navire qui coule uniquement sur des critres fiscaux (bien que ceux-ci constituaient en soi un sige jectable). Je ne voulais plus vivre avec des zombies.


"Nous autres civilisations savons  prsent que nous sommes mortelles" crivait Paul Valry et, de toute faon,

----------


## Jipt

> [--snip--] "Nous autres civilisations savons  prsent que nous sommes mortelles" crivait Paul Valry


On y va, on y va ! 
Entendu  l'instant  la radio qu'un chasseur russe vient de se faire dgommer par des chasseurs turcs, au prtexte de la violation d'espace arien et refus d'obtemprer quand il lui est gentiment demand de retourner d'o il vient.
La Russie n'est pas contente du tout (un des deux pilotes mort, quand mme)...

Et sinon, j'aime bien ton humour ( _L'amre patrie_ ,  ::ptdr:: )

PS : a serait cool et sympa que tes moinseurs expliquent leur geste, qu'on comprenne, quoi.

----------


## GPPro

> On y va, on y va ! 
> Entendu  l'instant  la radio qu'un chasseur russe vient de se faire dgommer par des chasseurs turcs, au prtexte de la violation d'espace arien et refus d'obtemprer quand il lui est gentiment demand de retourner d'o il vient.
> La Russie n'est pas contente du tout (un des deux pilotes mort, quand mme)...
> 
> Et sinon, j'aime bien ton humour ( _L'amre patrie_ , )
> 
> PS : a serait cool et sympa que tes moinseurs expliquent leur geste, qu'on comprenne, quoi.


Tu sais trs bien pourquoi il est "moins", on n'est pas tous oblig de mettre le petit doigt sur la couture et d'tre en extase devant le nationalisme  2 balles dont vous faites preuve.

----------


## Jipt

> Tu sais trs bien pourquoi il est "moins", on n'est pas tous oblig de mettre le petit doigt sur la couture et d'tre en extase devant le *nationalisme*  2 balles dont *vous* faites preuve.


Tu m'accuses de nationalisme ? Moi ? Mais tu marches sur la tte, camarade ! Depuis la nuit des temps je prche pour l'abolition des frontires et de ces barbels d'un autre ge, alors bon...

----------


## Zirak

> Snip


La "politique migratoire" elle existe depuis des annes, elle n'a pas commenc avec Hollande, je ne vois donc pas pourquoi Hollande aurait d dmissionner (je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas d'autres raisons, mais dans le cas prsent non) ?

A chaque attentat dans un pays, le gouvernement en place ne pose pas sa dmission...

Et puis j'imagine bien le truc tiens, lendemain des attentats, avec un pays en pleine crise, le prsident et son gouvernement qui posent leur dmission, histoire qu'on se retrouve avec un gouvernement provisoire sorti dont ne sait o, avec les pleins pouvoirs pour faire ce qu'il veut... 

Dj que l, ils ne font pas spcialement dans les bonnes ides, je n'ose mme pas imaginer le rsultat avec un gouvernement provisoire sous tat d'urgence avec du petit monde type LR ou FN...

----------


## deuche

> On y va, on y va ! 
> Entendu  l'instant  la radio qu'un chasseur russe vient de se faire dgommer par des chasseurs turcs, au prtexte de la violation d'espace arien et refus d'obtemprer quand il lui est gentiment demand de retourner d'o il vient.
> La Russie n'est pas contente du tout (un des deux pilotes mort, quand mme)...


J'ai appris hier que les Russes annonaient qu'ils envisageaient de bombarder l'Arabie Saoudite et le Quatar. C'est du moins ce que la presse Russes rvle.
Suite  ces dclarations, les Russes savaient trs bien que la Turquie, amis avec les deux allis de la coalition pour combattre L'EI (pour rire avec des bombinettes) n'allait rien laisser chapper.

Les Russes violent l'espace arien et se font descendre. Il s'agit de la deuxime intrusion. L'Otan se runis, dplore la mort du pilote mais affirme  la Russie que la Turquie a respect le droit international.

Les Russes entendent le message. Ils demandent  ce que la coalition en fasse Otan. 
Tous les avions sont clous au sol et les Russes peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent en Syrie. 
Seule la Russie agit de faon lgale en Syrie au regard du droit internationale. Et  ce niveau-l de tension il faut bien des rgles avec lesquelles il faut se conformer.

Cest un scnario possible. 

Une chose est sre : la Russie va se servir des arguments de la coalition, de la Turquie, pour les retourner contre eux.
Je ne crois pas que les Russes aient viol lespace arien sans le faire exprs.

Hollande devrait ragir et rflchir si oui ou non il faut rester dans lOtan.

Sil vise un deuxime mandat, quitter lOtan, se rapprocher des Russes et en finir avec lEI, pas pour de faux, peut-tre une bonne option.
Jai beaucoup de mal  me dire quen tant proche de lOtan nous allons combattre efficacement lEI.
Or il me semble que cest bien ce que veut le peuple Franais : en finir avec ces barbares.

Je vous rappelle, mine de rien qu'entre 40 et 50% des rservations de cet t viennent d'tre annul par les Chinois, les Russes, les trangers en gnral. La France est le pays touristique le plus visit au monde.

Donc bon,  un moment donn il faut tenir compte de nos intrts.
Il faut absolument changer de politique trangre, un virage  180 me semble ncssaire.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il faut bien commencer par quelqu'un, et dsol, mais la France reprsente plus niveau libert que l'Allemagne ou l'Espagne, ils ont frapp la France pour l'image qu'elle reprsente.


L'image de pays des croises, d'Attila le Hun de l'Algrie ? Cela remonte  loin, aujourd'hui mme les plus radicaux des nationalistes algrien ou du GIA se fiche de la France. Vous croyez qu'ils ont commis les attentats pour effrayer les jeunesses algrienne ou marocaine ? Ils ont frapp le pays en guerre contre l'Islam au Mali, et en Syrie pour soulager ses amis les "modrs".

Les tats terroristes n'agissent jamais sans raisons. Vu les risques, monter ce genre d'opration sans but et sans gains n'a pas de sens, donc ca ne rentre pas dans ma grille de lecture realPolitique.




> Mais je ne dis pas que cela va se faire en 15 jours ou qu'ils vont y arriver, je dis que c'est leur "but final", que la terre entire soit sous un rgime islamique..
> 
> Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est exagr ?


vous tes conscient que ce groupuscule est quand mme extrmement faible, cern de toute part et perd du terrain face aux chiites iraniens ? Et n'a gure de chance d'arriver  son but ? Donc Daesch maitre de l'Europe puis du monde ? ... Ce bon oncle Sam et l'ours russe n'arrivent mme pas  grer leur arrire cours.




> Envoy par ddoumeche
> 
> Les frres Kouachi ont t forms par Al-Qada au Ymen, et semblent avoir agis sur ordre pour des motifs religieux (Charlie Hebdo s'est fait connaitre mondialement pour ses caricatures insultantes) et pour punir la France de sa "guerre contre l'Islam" (nous sommes aux lendemain de l'opration Serval). C'est une revanche par filiale interpose.
> 
> 
> 1re partie en gras : donc si c'tait pour motifs religieux, quelle rapport avec la politique trangre de la France ? 
> 
> La France na pas fait une guerre contre l'Islam, mais a t aider un pays qui lui a demand de l'aide, les mecs n'auraient pas t islamistes mais hippies qu'on y serait all pareil...
> 
> ...


En ce qui concerne le rapport avec la politique trangre de la France, je l'ai crit noir sur blanc dans la partie que vous n'avez pas mis en gras.

Si c'taient des hippies, la France n'aurait pas agi. La France n'agit pas par bont d'me mais par intrts. Et parfois mme, chose incroyable, ces actes sont en accord avec la morale. Tient, regardes la situation birmane: La dernire fois que j'ai vrifi, Total aidait la junte  commettre des massacres contre les Karens, une population autochtone, et Bernard Kouchner, ce saint bientt batifi esprons le, faisait un joli rapport donnant absolution  ces militaires.

Non, il ne font pas partie d'un "super" groupe" obissants tous  un "super" mir du mal. Par contre, ils vont vouloir se faire connaitre pour recruter et avoir des fonds de la part des associations "caritatives" musulmanes. Faire de gros "coups" leur permet de maintenir leur trsorerie.


2me partie : ce n'est pas un jugement de valeur, des millions de personnes se sent senties insultes et ont dfiles, c'est trs concret, et trs objectif. C'est ton jugement, qu'on a le droit de cracher sur tout le monde ainsi qu'il est de bon ton dans la tradition de la caricature franaise. Mais la plupart des pays mme dvelopps ont censurs les caricatures de CH aprs l'attentat. 
Rappelons qu'en droit franais, l'incitation  la haine religieuse est interdite depuis 1881. Si les deux parties s'en taient souvenues nous n'en serions pas l.





> Un interrogatoire de la police italienne et d'autres sources ont rvl que le dbut de la planification des attentats de Madrid a commenc en octobre 2000, l'Irak n'tait pas le mobile originel de ces actes.


Je n'y crois pas une seconde. Quelles sont vos sources ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> On y va, on y va ! 
> Entendu  l'instant  la radio qu'un chasseur russe vient de se faire dgommer par des chasseurs turcs, au prtexte de la violation d'espace arien et refus d'obtemprer quand il lui est gentiment demand de retourner d'o il vient.
> La Russie n'est pas contente du tout (un des deux pilotes mort, quand mme)...
> 
> Et sinon, j'aime bien ton humour ( _L'amre patrie_ , )
> 
> PS : a serait cool et sympa que tes moinseurs expliquent leur geste, qu'on comprenne, quoi.


Edit : Comme par hasard juste aprs que la Russie s'en soit pris *au ptrole* de Daech qui va nourrir papa Erdogan  ::roll:: 
Alors que des incursions de part et d'autres il y en a eu. Je me demande s'ils vont tenter la mme chose avec les chasseurs franais.

La Russie ne va peut-tre rien faire cette fois ci, considrant que cela quilibre le score avec l'affaire du F-4 abattu par un SAM syrien au dbut de la guerre.... ou alors faire une dmonstration de ses nouveau SAM. Mais ca ne devrait pas dgnrer.

----------


## deuche

> Comme par hasard juste aprs que la Russie s'en soit pris  Daech .


Le 21 et 22 novembre la Russie fait tat de 472 bombardements sur des installations terroristes en Syrie.
141 sorties ariennes ont t ralises. 

Le porte avion Charles-de-Gaulle arrive aux abords de la syrie. 26 chasseurs dont 18 Rafales vont venir s'ajouter aux 6 Rafales et 6 Mirage 2000 qui sont stationns aux Emirats arabes unis et en Jordanie.

Les Franais ont raliss un tapis de 22 bombes contre l'EI.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le 21 et 22 novembre la Russie fait tat de 472 bombardements sur des installations terroristes en Syrie.
> 141 sorties ariennes ont t ralises. 
> 
> Le porte avion Charles-de-Gaulle arrive aux abords de la syrie. 26 chasseurs dont 18 Rafales vont venir s'ajouter aux 6 Rafales et 6 Mirage 2000 qui sont stationns aux Emirats arabes unis et en Jordanie.
> 
> Les Franais ont raliss un tapis de 22 bombes contre l'EI.


Plus que ca, il y a des frappes quotidiennes. Contre la Turquie, il va falloir plus que notre maigre stock de bombes.
Le Charle de Gaulles plus son escorte dont une frgate horizon au large de la Syrie.... "choisis ton camps camarade"

----------


## Zirak

> L'image de pays des croises, d'Attila le Hun de l'Algrie ? Cela remonte  loin, aujourd'hui mme les plus radicaux des nationalistes algrien ou du GIA se fiche de la France. Vous croyez qu'ils ont commis les attentats pour effrayer les jeunesses algrienne ou marocaine ? Ils ont frapp le pays en guerre contre l'Islam au Mali, et en Syrie pour soulager ses amis les "modrs".
> 
> Les tats terroristes n'agissent jamais sans raisons. Vu les risques, monter ce genre d'opration sans but et sans gains n'a pas de sens, donc ca ne rentre pas dans ma grille de lecture realPolitique.


Rien  voir avec ce que je raconte, je dis que la France reprsente tout ce qui va  l'encontre de leur faon de penser, et donc du coup, que ce sont des attentats pour attaquer la France en tant que "symbole" d'une certaine faon de vivre. 

Et de plus, cela leur permet de diviser le peuple franais, en se faisant opposer les franais musulmans aux autres franais, pour essayer d'largir leurs rangs. Je ne vois pas o vous avez pcher cette ide de faire un truc "sans raisons". J'ai un peu l'impression que vous me reprenez sans avoir compris un traitre mot de ce que je disais...




> vous tes conscient que ce groupuscule est quand mme extrmement faible, cern de toute part et perd du terrain face aux chiites iraniens ? Et n'a gure de chance d'arriver  son but ? Donc Daesch maitre de l'Europe puis du monde ? ... Ce bon oncle Sam et l'ours russe n'arrivent mme pas  grer leur arrire cours.


Mais je n'ai jamais dis qu'ils allaient y arriver... Ne pas pouvoir atteindre son but, ne signifie pas pour autant qu'on ne peut pas avoir de but. Il leur faut bien un but  faire miroiter pour attirer d'ventuelles nouvelles recrues... 





> En ce qui concerne le rapport avec la politique trangre de la France, je l'ai crit noir sur blanc dans la partie que vous n'avez pas mis en gras..


Vous prtendez que c'est pour une raison religieuse, moi non, accordons nous sur le fait que nous ne sommes pas d'accord sur ce point.





> Si c'taient des hippies, la France n'aurait pas agi. La France n'agit pas par bont d'me mais par intrts. Et parfois mme, chose incroyable, ces actes sont en accord avec la morale. Tient, regardes la situation birmane: La dernire fois que j'ai vrifi, Total aidait la junte  commettre des massacres contre les Karens, une population autochtone, et Bernard Kouchner, ce saint bientt batifi esprons le, faisait un joli rapport donnant absolution  ces militaires.


Hippies ou Islamistes, l'intrt est le mme pour la France, rester en bon terme avec le Mali et le Niger, pour leurs mines et leurs ressources naturelles, aprs que le Mali soit chrtien ou islamiste, si la France n'avait aucun intrt conomique l-bas, elle s'en moquerait comme de l'an 40.

L'intrt c'est l'argent, pas la religion...




> Non, il ne font pas partie d'un "super" groupe" obissants tous  un "super" mir du mal. Par contre, ils vont vouloir se faire connaitre pour recruter et avoir des fonds de la part des associations "caritatives" musulmanes. *Faire de gros "coups" leur permet de maintenir leur trsorerie.*


On est d'accord, maintenant, je n'ai vu aucun de message de Daech pour dire que l'attentat, c'tait pour venger / aider leurs copains du Mali, cette thse sort de votre tte. 





> 2me partie : ce n'est pas un jugement de valeur, des millions de personnes se sent senties insultes et ont dfiles, c'est trs concret, et trs objectif. C'est ton jugement, qu'on a le droit de cracher sur tout le monde ainsi qu'il est de bon ton dans la tradition de la caricature franaise. Mais la plupart des pays mme dvelopps ont censurs les caricatures de CH aprs l'attentat.


Je ne vois pas comment cela peut-tre mon jugement, puisque justement, si vous relisez mon message, je n'ai  aucun moment dit si je les trouvais drles, insultantes ou autres...

Je parles des caricatures point, on ne peut pas tre plus objectif. 

En disant "les caricatures insultantes", VOUS prenez parti, moi non.





> Rappelons qu'en droit franais, l'incitation  la haine religieuse est interdite depuis 1881. Si les deux parties s'en taient souvenues nous n'en serions pas l.


Et diffrents groupes / associations ont attaqus Charlie Hebdo en justice. Il suffisait de la laisser faire son travail. Mais encore une fois, c'est vous qui y voyez une incitation  la haine religieuse, aux moments des faits tout le monde (musulmans y compris) parlait de "blasphme", car il est interdit de reprsenter le Prophte, or, en France, le Blasphme n'est pas interdit (sauf en Alsace-Moselle).

D'ailleurs observation intressante :




> Il ny a que la reprsentation de Dieu qui est interdite, rpond *Tareq Oubrou, le grand imam de Bordeaux*. A priori, il ny a aucun interdit concernant la personne du Prophte. Dans lislam chiite, il existe dailleurs des images de Mahomet, au moins jusquau XVIe sicle. En fait, cest une tradition et elle sest mise en place assez rapidement dans lislam sunnite. Ctait pour viter lidoltrie, prcise Tareq Oubrou. Thologiquement, la notion stricto sensu de blasphme nexiste pas non plus dans lislam. *Pour la thologie chrtienne, le blasphme est ce qui manque de respect  Dieu et au sacr. Le terme na pas dquivalent en arabe. Lislam parle, lui, dapostasie ("Rida"), ce qui veut dire renier sa religion, explique Tareq Oubrou. Mais critiquer Dieu ou le Prophte sapparente  une forme de reniement. Toutefois, cela ne sapplique quaux musulmans eux-mmes. Et ne peut en aucune manire lgitimer lattentat du 7 janvier.*


http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...nsible_1180090





> Je n'y crois pas une seconde. Quelles sont vos sources ?


Dans l'article Wikipdia cit juste au-dessus, suffit d'aller regarder la source indique dans Wikipdia, de mmoire, c'est sur le site d'un journal.


Enfin bref, je ne suis pas la pour refaire le dbat sur les caricatures, vous avancez des choses sans plus de sources que cela, j'ai le droit de ne pas tre d'accord avec vos thories.

De plus, vous ne m'avez l'air spcialement objectif, et vous m'apparaissez comme ayant un parti pris en tant que musulman offens par ces caricatures. Du coup, si votre point de vue est dj fig, il n'y a pas de discussion possible, car vous prsentez tout comme des attaques voulues spcifiquement contre l'Islam.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Rien  voir avec ce que je raconte, je dis que la France reprsente tout ce qui va  l'encontre de leur faon de penser, et donc du coup, que ce sont des attentats pour attaquer la France en tant que "symbole" d'une certaine faon de vivre. 
> 
> Et de plus, cela leur permet de diviser le peuple franais, en se faisant opposer les franais musulmans aux autres franais, pour essayer d'largir leurs rangs. Je ne vois pas o vous avez pcher cette ide de faire un truc "sans raisons". J'ai un peu l'impression que vous me reprenez sans avoir compris un traitre mot de ce que je disais...


La France pense ? Bigre.

Non je n'ai pas compris un traitre mot, car vous n'avez pas expliqu ce point. Ok sur la division entre franais et musulmans, mais c'est une consquence, pas un but.




> Vous prtendez que c'est pour une raison religieuse, moi non, accordons nous sur le fait que nous ne sommes pas d'accord sur ce point.
> 
> Hippies ou Islamistes, l'intrt est le mme pour la France, rester en bon terme avec le Mali et le Niger, pour leurs mines et leurs ressources naturelles, aprs que le Mali soit chrtien ou islamiste, si la France n'avait aucun intrt conomique l-bas, elle s'en moquerait comme de l'an 40.
> 
> L'intrt c'est l'argent, pas la religion...
> 
> 
> 
> On est d'accord, maintenant, je n'ai vu aucun de message de Daech pour dire que l'attentat, c'tait pour venger / aider leurs copains du Mali, cette thse sort de votre tte. 
> ...


Mes sources sont les revendications d'Al Qaida au yemen, que j'avais dj cit :
http://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Socie...oristes-686562.

Et vous confondez, je n'ai pas dit que Daech agissait rapport au Mali.

Vous avez le droit de dire que les caricatures ne sont pas insultantes, je maintiens que si. Tout cela pour que monsieur Valls  Philippe Val vende du papier sur l'islamophobie ambiante. Cela ne vaut pas mieux que Dieudonn, me direz-vous.
Je ne pense pas qu'Al Qaida soit trs au fait des subtilits de la libert de la presse  

Nous ne sommes pas d'accord parce que vous tes un idaliste, et moi un raliste.

----------


## Mingolito

a s'arrange pas, la situation va vers l'escalade : Avion de combat russe abattu par la Turquie : Sergue Lavrov annule sa visite  Ankara.







> Deux chasseurs F-16 turcs ont abattu, mardi 24 novembre, un avion de combat russe  un Su-24 , prs de la frontire avec la Syrie. Il avait, selon Ankara, viol lespace arien de la Turquie. Lavion sest cras dans une zone montagneuse du nord de la province de Lattaqui, o les forces gouvernementales syriennes combattent la rbellion et o des bombardements ont dj eu lieu.
> 
> Les deux membres dquipage ont russi  sauter en parachute. Selon lopposition syrienne, lun des deux pilotes aurait t tu et lautre serait port disparu. Les hlicoptres envoys par les Russes pour rcuprer les pilotes ont essuy des tirs de la part des rebelles turkmnes, contraignant lun deux  se poser en urgence dans la province de Lattaqui.
> 
>  Notre devoir national , pour Ankara
> Ankara a assur que lavion avait viol son espace arien et a t mis en garde  plusieurs reprises, avant que la dcision de labattre ne soit prise. Le premier ministre turc, Ahmet Davutoglu, a dclar :
> 
>  Tout le monde doit savoir quil est de notre droit internationalement reconnu et de notre devoir national de prendre toutes les mesures ncessaires contre quiconque viole notre espace arien ou nos frontires.


On le savais que la Turquie est complice de Daesh, la a deviens plus flagrant...
Et la Turquie est dans l'Otan, mais du cot de Daesh, donc c'est actuellement ingrable...
Logiquement l'Otan aurait du dfendre la France contre l'attaque de Daesh, et donc mobiliser tout l'Otan contre Daesh dans une guerre totale, donc y compris avec la Turquie contre Daesh, mais la Turquie fait exactement le contraire et protge Daesh. La Turquie aurait du autoriser la coalition  utiliser des aroports et son espace arien, sinon quelle utilit d'tre dans l'Otan ?

Plus a va plus a ressemble  une 3eme guerre mondiale...

Et aussi : *L'tat islamique utilise la France comme un leurre - pour Daech, le vrai combat se droule en Libye, o elle mobilise aujourd'hui une bonne partie de ses troupes*.




> Ltat islamique nest pas parvenu au sommet des organisations terroristes islamistes par dfaut. Son thoricien, Abou Moussab Al-Souri, et ladepte qui sest inspir de son idologie, Abou Bakr al-Baghdadi, ont t les artisans de limplantation au niveau international de ce qui tait  lorigine un petit mouvement islamiste concurrent dAl-Qada. La russite de Daech rsulte dune stratgie patiemment labore. Le groupe tat islamique sintresse peu aux pays occidentaux, sauf pour faire diversion. Son objectif principal consiste  islamiser les pays musulmans, en particulier les pays faibles ou en phase de dcomposition. 
> Les experts israliens sont convaincus que les attentats de Paris tendent  dtourner lattention des Occidentaux sur ce qui se trame en Libye depuis quelques mois. Ils lui servent aussi de vecteurs de publicit pour attirer  lui de nouveaux candidats au djihad  la recherche dun idal ou daventures sanglantes. Les terroristes limins en France, trs dangereux parce quincontrlables, sont cependant des petits dlinquants  la kalachnikov facile. Ils reprsentent des troisimes couteaux suffisamment fous, hbleurs et habiles pour occuper lespace mdiatique tandis que les vrais chefs expriments, issus de larme et des services de scurit de Saddam Hussein, sont aux commandes. Dailleurs, les tueurs de Paris ont montr leurs limites et leur manque dexprience puisquils ont laiss des traces qui ont men la police vers leur refuge. Leur maladresse a permis dpargner le Stade de France avec ses 80.000 spectateurs.
> Crer les structures d'un tat
> La diversion semble fonctionner. Les djihadistes ont dabord attaqu les centres-villes de la Libye pour mobiliser les dirigeants locaux tandis que la priphrie devenait une proie facile. La deuxime phase consiste  se lancer dans des massacres dune rare sauvagerie pour forcer les populations  rejoindre les djihadistes en croyant quils sont ainsi les seuls  rtablir la paix civile face  des gouvernements locaux qui ont chou. La cruaut nest pas gratuite mais efficace pour mener  la victoire. Les djihadistes utilisent ensuite leurs techniques barbares en Libye pour asservir les rcalcitrants en dcapitant et en accrochant  des croix douze combattants locaux, dont des salafistes, qui voulaient les dloger de Syrte. Lexemple marque; les civils tremblent et les moins tmraires se rallient en nombre.


Il fallait pas assassiner Kadhafi, maintenant que la France  dtruit la Libye Daesh  plus qu'y aller pour se servir tranquillement, Sarkozy  encore fait une bourde norme...
Bref Sarkozy & Hollande = La pire politique trangre imaginable...
S'ils avaient rien foutu comme Chirac  part juste aller tter le cul des vaches  la foire de Paris toutes ces catastrophes ne seraient pas arrives. Quand on sme la guerre on rcolte encore plus de guerres...

----------


## MABROUKI

> deuche
> Les Russes violent l'espace arien et se font descendre. Il s'agit de la deuxime intrusion. L'Otan se runis, dplore la mort du pilote mais affirme  la Russie que la Turquie a respect le droit international.


Tous ces filous Turquie,Iran ,Arabie et emirats ,Russes,USA,France agissent en Syrie ,mais sauf en vertu du droit international  qu'ils pietinent au gre de leurs interets....
Les droits de l'homme en Syrie qui font partie de la Charte des Nations Unies ,ne mandatent pas la Turquie ou tout autre etat y compris ses Allies  aller en guerre contre un autre etat..
Elle n'autorise que l'ONU et une force internationale mandate par le CNS....
Ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement...
Donc tout le monde se fout du droit international en Syrie....comme en Irak en son temps...
Cites-moi un article du droit international qui autorise un Etat ,ici la Turquie,  susciter une rebellion armee et l'entretenir contre un autre Etat,,en l'occurence la Syrie, fut-il dirige par un abominable dictateur

La rebellion armee comprends tout ce beau monde de rebelles syriens,nosra,deash....and co...
Il en est de meme de la Russie qui intervient en Syrie DIRECTEMENT....
Pire ,elle s'est oppose  la coalition internationale ONUSIENNE donc legale demandee par la France ,et la voil qu'elle pietine son propre droit de veto...

Au passage ,Mr Hollande qui voulait une intervention ONUSIENNE legale doit etre satisfait au fond de lui-meme de constater que les Russes l'invitent  agir directement en Syrie sans trop se preoccupe du droit international...

Turcs et Russes sont comme des larrons en foire en Syrie....
Le droit international ,s'il en existe un ,chose dont je me permets de douter ,ne peut etre invoquer que par les Syriens contre l'invasion etrangere.
Et je precise que Syriens ne veut pas dire Assad ni Opposition,qui se sont totalement discredites avec cette guerre et les souffrances du peuple syrien....

----------


## GPPro

Enfin, Poutine agit avec l'accord du gouvernement en place en Syrie (quoi que l'on pense de ce gouvernement) il est dont compltement d'querre avec le droit international contrairement aux tats occidentaux (et la Turquie dont on se demande  quel jeu elle joue)...

----------


## deuche

> Il fallait pas assassiner Kadhafi, maintenant que la France  dtruit la Libye Daesh  plus qu'y aller pour se servir tranquillement, Sarkozy  encore fait une bourde norme...
>  Bref Sarkozy & Hollande = La pire politique trangre imaginable...



J'ignore si tu as vu la vido de Kadhafi qui explique que si jamais il est amen  disparaitre, ce sera alors la porte ouverte pour la monte de l'EI, qu'il n'y aura plus personnes pour les retenir. Si tu as dduit cela sans l'avoir vue, je te tire mon chapeau.

Hollande et Sarkozy ne sont que des marionnettes dans la main de l'Otan. Ils ne pensent qu' leurs privilges et leurs avantages.





> Tous ces filous Turquie,Iran ,Arabie et emirats ,Russes,USA,France agissent en Syrie ,mais sauf en vertu du droit international  qu'ils pietinent au gre de leurs interets....
> Les droits de l'homme en Syrie qui font partie de la Charte des Nations Unies ,ne mandatent pas la Turquie ou tout autre etat y compris ses Allies  aller en guerre contre un autre etat..
> Elle n'autorise que l'ONU et une force internationale mandate par le CNS....
> Ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement...
> Donc tout le monde se fout du droit international en Syrie....comme en Irak en son temps...
> Cites-moi un article du droit international qui autorise un Etat ,ici la Turquie,  susciter une rebellion armee et l'entretenir contre un autre Etat,,en l'occurence la Syrie, fut-il dirige par un abominable dictateur
> 
> La rebellion armee comprends tout ce beau monde de rebelles syriens,nosra,deash....and co...
> Il en est de meme de la Russie qui intervient en Syrie DIRECTEMENT....
> ...



Je reviens sur cette phrase : Il en est de mme de la Russie qui intervient en Syrie DIRECTEMENT....


La Russie intervient directement en Syrie  la demande du gouvernement Syrien. Il s'agit l d'un cas particulier qui permet  un tat d'agir sur un sol tranger. Je n'ai pas retenue l'article en question, Asselineau le donne dans la vido que Matthieu a mise en ligne. C'est donc bien lgalement que la Russie intervient.

Edit : Je n'ai pas vu le message de GPro au moment de publier le mien.

----------


## ddoumeche

Les deux avions russes ont pntr 17 secondes dans le ciel Turk, et les pilotes ont t avertis 15 secondes. Les russes jouaient aux cow boys, mais les turks jouent avec le feu.



PS : tu t'amliores Mingolito

----------


## Chauve souris

Pourquoi la France a t attaque ? C'est simple : un peu d'cologie animale permet de le comprendre : les loups s'en prennent toujours aux animaux du troupeau les plus faibles. Or la France est faible car elle est englue dans la boboification, la repentance et toute cette bienpensance qui fait que rien ne peut plus tre dit contre ce qui sape les fondements de notre civilisation (c'est immdiatement censur dans les mdias, au moins sur dveloppez.net je ne rcolte que des pouces rouges mais je peux passer ma prose fielleuse). Bon c'est rp pour les "loups solitaires", mais on continue  nous bassiner avec des "vivrensemble" des "padamalgam" et des "spasalislam". Inutile de se focaliser sur Flamby a fait 50 ans que a dure et que les franais votent pour les mmes. Le sabordage voulu et sur ordre est  l'uvre depuis les annes 70 (c-f Maurice Allais). L'Europe fut un carcan pour supprimer toute autonomie conomique et politique car un pays qui n'a plus de frontires, plus de monnaie et dont 80 % des lois et dcrets sont dcids dans une commission qui n'est mme pas lue et sous l'autorit allemande est-il encore un pays ou un "land" du pays prcit ? Les islamistes ne font qu'attaquer la bte malade incapable, ne fut-ce qu'idologiquement, de se dfendre. Aprs ces attentats on a mme vu  Toulouse une manifestation contre "l'islamophobie". Autant manifester sous une banderole "Viva la muerte!", mais a rappellerait un peu trop le franquisme... 

Au sujet de la "riposte" militaire de la France : Si Hollande espre tre rlu (finalement Daesh est son plus sr agent lectoral) il faut qu'il fasse le matamore et le "vous allez voir ce que vous allez voir !" et envoyer un porte avion lancer quelques bombes sur les camps de Syrie en oubliant deux choses :
1. les ennemis cibls sont dissmins dans la population
2. mme crass sous les bombes (infiniment plus nombreuses et dvastatrices que celles de Flamby) les vietnamiens ont quand mme foutu la pte aux ricains.

----------


## deuche

Il est normal que tu sois moinss. Les personnes lucides sont minoritaires, les autres te parlent d'une ralit qui n'existent pas mais qu'il considre comme vrai. Ils sont majoritaire. Le lucide saura de quoi il parle, en mettant un petit nom, un petit dtail o se cache le diable. Mais la majeur, la trs grande majeur partie des personnes ignore le fondement mme de ce que nous avons sous les yeux. La trs grande majorit n'ira mme pas se renseigner ni chercher les informations si elles ne leurs tombent pas tout droit du ciel. Enfin de la TV. Mais il ne faut pas baisser les bras, derrire tous les moinsseurs de mon message, nous allons en trouver, ho pas beaucoup, peut-tre un ou deux tout au plus  qui chercheront galement  comprendre.

Notre position n'est pas facile, nous sommes descendus avec le lapin blanc et ce que nous voyons n'est pas franchement rjouissant mais notre dcalage se situe bien l !

Courage, l'abngation est notre force et tout doucement nous dvions leurs regards de leurs maitres qui les condamnent  un triste destin.

----------


## ddoumeche

Est-ce que selon vous on doit envisager d'avoir  se dfendre contre les avions turcs.
Si on en abat quelques uns, est-ce un plus pour l'export des rafales ?




> Pourquoi la France a t attaque ? C'est simple : un peu d'cologie animale permet de le comprendre : les loups s'en prennent toujours aux animaux du troupeau les plus faibles. Or la France est faible car elle est englue dans la boboification, la repentance et toute cette bienpensance qui fait que rien ne peut plus tre dit contre ce qui sape les fondements de notre civilisation (c'est immdiatement censur dans les mdias, au moins sur dveloppez.net je ne rcolte que des pouces rouges mais je peux passer ma prose fielleuse). Bon c'est rp pour les "loups solitaires", mais on continue  nous bassiner avec des "vivrensemble" des "padamalgam" et des "spasalislam". Inutile de se focaliser sur Flamby a fait 50 ans que a dure et que les franais votent pour les mmes. Le sabordage voulu et sur ordre est  l'uvre depuis les annes 70 (c-f Maurice Allais). L'Europe fut un carcan pour supprimer toute autonomie conomique et politique car un pays qui n'a plus de frontires, plus de monnaie et dont 80 % des lois et dcrets sont dcids dans une commission qui n'est mme pas lue et sous l'autorit allemande est-il encore un pays ou un "land" du pays prcit ? Les islamistes ne font qu'attaquer la bte malade incapable, ne fut-ce qu'idologiquement, de se dfendre. Aprs ces attentats on a mme vu  Toulouse une manifestation contre "l'islamophobie". Autant manifester sous une banderole "Viva la muerte!", mais a rappellerait un peu trop le franquisme...


Je ne suis pas contre sur le fond mais citer les slogans de la guerre civile espagnole est assez malvenu. Pour recadrer les choses, mme les fondateurs du FN, des vieux durs du genre OAS, disent qu'on ne va JAMAIS renvoyer les musulmans en bateau, et qu'on ne va JAMAIS partir vers la guerre civile. Il n'y a que les illumins identitaires pour prcher cela (dont je ne ferais pas la publicit en public).

Le logiciel lac franc-maon rpublicain a un "problme" : l'intgration marche, mais l'assimilation non. Exemple, regardez les juifs franais, Napolon leur donne leur status, ils sont franais intgrs  200%, mais pas des gaulois. On va vivre avec, comme on vit avec les provenaux, basques et ces affreux bretons mangeurs d'enfants.

----------


## LawNasK

> Est-ce que selon vous on doit envisager d'avoir  se dfendre contre les avions turks.


C'est  dire ? Tu veux parler des avions russes ?




> Si on en abat quelques uns, est-ce un plus pour l'export des rafales ?


Non.

----------


## deuche

> [...]Le sabordage voulu et sur ordre est  l'uvre depuis les annes 70 (c-f Maurice Allais). L'Europe fut un carcan pour supprimer toute autonomie conomique et politique car un pays qui n'a plus de frontires, plus de monnaie et dont 80 % des lois et dcrets sont dcids dans une commission qui n'est mme pas lue et sous l'autorit allemande est-il encore un pays ou un "land" du pays prcit ?


Je pense que ce passage trs juste n'a pas du plaire aux pouces rouges, mais ne dcouragez pas avec un peu de chance vous allez avoir un pouce vert supplmentaire et pourquoi pas deux ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est  dire ? Tu veux parler des avions russes ?
> 
> 
> Non.


Le Russie bombarde Daech en Syrie => elle perd un avion et ses deux pilotes sans avertissement
La France va bombarder Daech en Syrie, s'est entendue avec le chef d'tat major russe => doit-on s'attendre  un tir mme accidentel ou soit-disant, des turcs ?

Moi je pense que si on abat quelques F-16, c'est un plus.

----------


## Mingolito

*DAESH: La Belgique envoie son porte-avion en mditerrane*






> Dans son objectif de lutte contre le groupe terroriste tat islamique, le ministre de la dfense Steven vandeput a annonc que le  Lopold II , le seul porte-avion belge, venait dtre dploy au large de la Syrie.
> 
> Le porte-avion, qui peut embarquer un F16, permettra  la Belgique de tenir sa promesse faite au dernier conseil de scurit de lONU.
> 
> Les frappes devraient commencer sous peu. En tous cas lorsque le carburant sera achemin jusque l, ce qui ncessitera un 2me porte-avion, en cours de construction.
> Le premier ministre Charles Michel a de son cot confirm que 500 soldats seraient envoys sur place pour tracter le porte-avion en cas dattaque. En effet, celui-ci nest pas pourvu de moteur.
> 
> Il est  noter que 3 militaires sont dj dcds dans les manoeuvres du Lopold 2, dvors par des migrants qui passaient dans la zone.
> 
> En attendant le carburant, les soldats pourront toujours soccuper avec une bonne partie de SCRABBLE. Source



*
Imam Google : Xavier Bertrand sort du de sa visite chez Google France*



> VIDO - Le moteur de recherche a invit le dput Les Rpublicains dans ses locaux parisiens mardi, aprs ses accusations rptes contre l'imam Google.
> 
> Google n'a pas rponse  tout. Du moins, pas aux questions que se pose Xavier Bertrand. Le dput Les Rpublicains de l'Aisne a t reu mardi par les quipes du moteur de recherche  Paris, soucieuses de vite nouer le dialogue aprs deux interventions remarques de l'ancien ministre  la radio. Vendredi sur Europe 1, puis lundi sur France Info, Xavier Bertrand a dnonc le laxisme suppos de Google en matire de lutte contre le terrorisme en France. Un certain nombre de jeunes, avant mme d'aller dans les mosques, c'est sur Internet qu'ils trouvent le moyen de se radicaliser, a-t-il dclar, fustigeant le rle jou par l'imam Google dans ce processus.
> 
> Xavier Bertrand s'est donc rendu mardi au sige parisien de Google. Ses reprsentants lui ont dtaill leurs actions en matire de modration des contenus. Ils lui ont expliqu que la modration sur YouTube tait arme pour retirer quasi instantanment les contenus haineux ou incitant  la violence signals sur la plateforme. Ils ont aussi insist sur leur collaboration avec les autorits franaises, qui a connu de rels progrs depuis les attentats de janvier contre Charlie Hebdo et l'Hyper Cacher de Vincennes. Google a aussi rappel qu'il avait organis des ateliers avec des associations, pour leur apprendre  mettre un contre-discours sur le Web. Source


A quoi sert "Xavier Bertrand" ? Toujours  rien, situation stable.



* Stop djihadisme  : 40 % de femmes parmi les radicalisations signales*


Source
Pourquoi ces femmes ressentent-elles le besoin irrpressible de se faire burkaiser, violer, puis atomiser avec une ceinture d'explosif ? Une forme de masochisme ? ou alors un besoin d'aventure ? Regarder  la TV les feux de l'amour ne leur suffit plus ?

----------


## GPPro

> Je pense que ce passage trs juste n'a pas du plaire aux pouces rouges, mais ne dcouragez pas avec un peu de chance vous allez avoir un pouce vert supplmentaire et pourquoi pas deux ?


Il est moins parce son post pue la rhtorique FN. Mais pourquoi est-ce que je ne suis pas surpris que tu ne t'en rendes mme pas compte ?

----------


## LawNasK

> A quoi sert "Xavier Bertrand" ? Toujours  rien, situation stable.


 ::ptdr::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)snip


C'est pas un F16, sur la photo, a ressemble terriblement  un F14. Que les USA n'ont jamais export. Je dis a, quand on fait des canulars, autant les faire bien.

(c'tait l'intervention inutile du jour).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il est moins parce son post pue la rhtorique FN. Mais pourquoi est-ce que je ne suis pas surpris que tu ne t'en rendes mme pas compte ?


Humm non, pas la rthorique FN. C'est surtout parce qu'il crache sur les petits bourgeois qu'il ne s'est pas fait des amis  ::mouarf:: 




> C'est pas un F16, sur la photo, a ressemble terriblement  un F14. Que les USA n'ont jamais export. Je dis a, quand on fait des canulars, autant les faire bien.
> 
> (c'tait l'intervention inutile du jour).


Je crois que cette photo a 20 ans ,)

----------


## Zirak

> Il est moins parce son post pue la rhtorique FN. *Mais pourquoi est-ce que je ne suis pas surpris que tu ne t'en rendes mme pas compte ?*


Parce qu'il a vu "Maurice Allais" et une critique de l'UE, c'est la seule partie du message qu'il a vu, et du coup il s'est dit "chouette un copain", le reste du message lui est pass par dessus la tte, si tant est qu'il l'ait compris...

----------


## souviron34

> Il est moins parce son post pue la rhtorique FN. Mais pourquoi est-ce que je ne suis pas surpris que tu ne t'en rendes mme pas compte ?


Bah, vu sa subtilit, a t'tonne ? 

Depuis quand as-tu vu qu'on pouvait avoir une vraie discussion sense avec lui (_et les 2 autres gusses qui interviennent depuis quelques semaines_)  ??

----------


## Chauve souris

> Il est moins parce son post pue la rhtorique FN. Mais pourquoi est-ce que je ne suis pas surpris que tu ne t'en rendes mme pas compte ?


Heu, ma culture politique est plutt marxiste libertaire. J'appartiens donc  un courant qui n'a jamais pu saquer les religions ("La seule chose qui excuse Dieu, c'est qu'il n'existe pas", Stendhal). Il se trouve que le catholicisme est en rgression et est devenu moins agressif ( part quelques groupuscules comme "Civitas"). "Ca fait combien de divisions, le Vatican ?" questionnait Staline, goguenard. L'ennemi du moment est bien cette religion mortifre qui, de plus, se veut un Etat (avec la Charia). Donc tout ce qu'un libertaire dteste ! Tu peux (re)lire "Dieu et l'Etat" de Bakounine (en tlchargement sur mon site). Certes,  l'poque, c'tait le christianisme qui tait vis (les coles endoctrines par Mgr Dupanloup) mais les grandes lignes de cette critique peuvent aussi s'appliquer  l'islam.

Donc assez peu de points communs avec la culture du FN  l'exception d'un, nanmoins fondamental, ne pas vouloir crever. Et on ne peut pas en dire autant des rsidus du gauchisme. Par analogie mes anctres politiques, survivants de la colonne Durruti, ont rejoint la 2eDB du gnral de Hauteclocque (dit "Leclerc"), lequel n'tait pas spcialement de culture socialiste et, encore moins, anarchiste, mais il organisait une lutte arme contre l'arme nazie.

Je profite du prsent post pour dnoncer une manipulation smantique sur la "phobie" qui est une notion de psychopathologie. Ce qui me rappelle un livre d'un dissident politique (dont j'ai oubli le nom) de l'poque Brejnev, je cite de mmoire, "L'opposition une nouvelle maladie mentale en URSS". Donc considrer la critique et le rejet de la religion malfaisante (et qui le prouve tous les jours) en question comme une "phobie", c'est  dire une raction irrationnelle relevant pratiquement de la psychanalyse (cette psychothrapie, soit dit en passant, "marche" assez bien dans les phobies, les vraies), est bien une technique de dnigrement quand l'argumentation rationnelle n'est plus possible. Et puis il vaut mieux collectionner les pouces rouges que d'aller au goulag si on n'est pas dans la bienpensance du moment. J'en profite pour vous recommander le film "Enfant 44".

"Et priez Dieu que tous nous veuille absouldre !"

----------


## GPPro

> Heu, ma culture politique est plutt marxiste libertaire. J'appartiens donc  un courant qui n'a jamais pu saquer les religions ("La seule chose qui excuse Dieu, c'est qu'il n'existe pas", Stendhal). Il se trouve que le catholicisme est en rgression et est devenu moins agressif ( part quelques groupuscules comme "Civitas"). "Ca fait combien de divisions, le Vatican ?" questionnait Staline, goguenard. L'ennemi du moment est bien cette religion mortifre qui, de plus, se veut un Etat (avec la Charia). Donc tout ce qu'un libertaire dteste ! Tu peux (re)lire "Dieu et l'Etat" de Bakounine (en tlchargement sur mon site). Certes,  l'poque, c'tait le christianisme qui tait vis (les coles endoctrines par Mgr Dupanloup) mais les grandes lignes de cette critique peuvent aussi s'appliquer  l'islam.
> 
> Donc assez peu de points communs avec la culture du FN  l'exception d'un, nanmoins fondamental, ne pas vouloir crever. Et on ne peut pas en dire autant des rsidus du gauchisme. Par analogie mes anctres politiques, survivants de la colonne Durruti, ont rejoint la 2eDB du gnral de Hauteclocque (dit "Leclerc"), lequel n'tait pas spcialement de culture socialiste et, encore moins, anarchiste, mais il organisait une lutte arme contre l'arme nazie.
> 
> Je profite du prsent post pour dnoncer une manipulation smantique sur la "phobie" qui est une notion de psychopathologie. Ce qui me rappelle un livre d'un dissident politique (dont j'ai oubli le nom) de l'poque Brejnev, je cite de mmoire, "L'opposition une nouvelle maladie mentale en URSS". Donc considrer la critique et le rejet de la religion malfaisante (et qui le prouve tous les jours) en question comme une "phobie", c'est  dire une raction irrationnelle relevant pratiquement de la psychanalyse (cette psychothrapie, soit dit en passant, "marche" assez bien dans les phobies, les vraies), est bien une technique de dnigrement quand l'argumentation rationnelle n'est plus possible. Et puis il vaut mieux collectionner les pouces rouges que d'aller au goulag si on n'est pas dans la bienpensance du moment. J'en profite pour vous recommander le film "Enfant 44".
> 
> "Et priez Dieu que tous nous veuille absouldre !"


De l  dire que tous les musulmans sont des terroristes, y a quand mme un "petit" pas ("padamalgam" - que tu cris  la sauce fdesouche, on voit o est ton inspiration, ne t'en dplaise).

----------


## Mingolito

*La prdiction de Michel Houellebecq est-elle en train de se raliser ?*


L'crivain de 59 ans Michel Houellebecq avait suscit la polmique avec "Soumission", son dernier livre, qui dcrit une France islamise en 2022 aprs l'lection  la prsidence de la Rpublique du chef d'un parti musulman.


*Rhne-Alpes: Quick transforme un restaurant "classique" en fast-food halal pour relancer la consommation*



> Le Quick dArbent est le premier de lAin  passer au halal, et le troisime de la rgion Rhne-Alpes aprs ceux de Lyon et Villeurbanne selon le Progrs.
> Le Quick dArbent propose donc dsormais  sa clientle de la viande halal, et a supprim le sandwich  base de porc.
> Une dcision motive selon la direction par une forte demande des consommateurs et la ncessit pour ltablissement, dont les rsultats ntaient pas conformes aux attentes, daugmenter son chiffres daffaires.
> Six collaborateurs supplmentaires ont t recruts dans cette optique.


Il faut prendre les choses avec philosophie, le monde volue, et en mme temps la Burka c'est pas si mal, a va faire de sacrs conomies de maquillage, coiffeur, crme solaire  ::ccool:: 
Et puis plus personne ne va  l'glise, autant les rutiliser  autre chose : on ajoute un minaret, un tapis, et Bim: Une mosque   ::mrgreen:: 
Et puis 4 femmes moi a m'arrange, la mienne commence  tre un peu use, j'en prendrais bien une neuve.

Une fois que tout le pays sera islamis, plus de terrorisme, la voila la solution !


*Vive la paix inter-religieuse !*



*Le prochain spectacle du Crazy horse* : 



*Le prochain catalogue de la redoute :*



*Notre Dame de Paris en 2022*

----------


## souviron34

euh...

On a dj fait le reproche  _deuche_ sur son fil : ou ce sont des trucs d'humour, et alors 1 ou 2 a va.. Et en plus il y a fil spcial

Ou alors c'est de la propagande, ou cracher sa haine ou ce que tu veux, et a n'a pas sa place sur ce forum

Merci d'arrter d'inclure des photos, des liens, des vidos, etc etc etc..

----------


## deuche

> Donc assez peu de points communs avec la culture du FN  l'exception d'un, nanmoins fondamental, ne pas vouloir crever. Et on ne peut pas en dire autant des rsidus du gauchisme. Par analogie mes anctres politiques, survivants de la colonne Durruti, ont rejoint la 2eDB du gnral de Hauteclocque (dit "Leclerc"), lequel n'tait pas spcialement de culture socialiste et, encore moins, anarchiste, mais il organisait une lutte arme contre l'arme nazie.






> Il est moins parce son post pue la rhtorique FN. Mais pourquoi est-ce que je ne suis pas surpris que tu ne t'en rendes mme pas compte ?


Visiblement lintress ne semble pas partager ton avis.




> Bah, vu sa subtilit, a t'tonne ? (en rponse  GPro)
> 
> Depuis quand as-tu vu qu'on pouvait avoir une vraie discussion sense avec lui (et les 2 autres gusses qui interviennent depuis quelques semaines) ??


 ::sm:: 

Enlves cette laisse qui consiste  te faire croire que vouloir sortir de l'UE serait une ide du FN. Sortir de l'euro n'a jamais t le projet de Marine Le Pen. teints ta tl et remercie-moi de te mettre sur le bon chemin. Tu es une brebis gare. Vas lire le programme du FN et montres-moi o il est crit que Mlp veut sortir de l'UE.  ::sm::   ::sm:: 

Quand aux deux autres gusses, tu remarqueras qu'avec moi nous sommes trois et qu' l'avenir nous seront bientt quatre. Je te l'ai dit, je te le rpte. A la fin c'est nous qui gagnons, vous serez de moins en moins nombreux  rester dans l'ignorance et la manipulation des mdias. L'UE est dtest par un nombre de plus en plus grand des citoyens et tous ne se retrouvent pas dans le FN. Et devine quoi en ce moment c'est un dchainement d'adhsions  laquelle on assiste. Asselineau est un malin, je pense qu'il ne faut pas le sous-estimer et encore moins le mpriser. En gros les gens en on marre de vos discours strile qui mnent nulle part.

Votre autre Europe, vous pouvez vous la coller o je pense !

 

Et les deux gusses dont tu parles ils jouent dans la catgorie poids lourd quand toi tu restes au niveau amateur.

----------


## Jipt

> Merci d'arrter d'inclure des photos, des liens, des vidos, etc etc etc..


T'as oubli les fautes d'orthographe, dans ta liste  ::ptdr::

----------


## Gooby

> Je te l'ai dit, je te le rpte. A la fin c'est nous qui gagnons, vous serez de moins en moins nombreux  rester dans l'ignorance et la manipulation des mdias.


Je me permets juste de ragir sur ce genre de btise. Autant, il y a pas mal de gens qui te dise complotiste pour les trucs du genre Nazi => CIA => Europe, et je trouve que la question mriterait une analyse bien plus pousse et source que ce qu'elle reoit ici. Autant tu te penses suprieur aux autres (sous entendu, vous tes ignorant, j'ai LA vrit) via le genre de phrase que je viens de quoter et je trouve a offensant.

On a pas tous les mmes sources, on a pas tous les mmes conclusions  partir de nos lectures et documentations, on a pas tous la mme faon de voir les choses. Mais ne pas se rallier  ton opinion a ne veut pas dire tre dans "l'ignorance et la manipulation des mdias".  As-tu lu Bernays? Herman? Chomsky...? La manipulation des mdias est quelque chose d'tudier. C'est pas parce qu'on ne lit pas Chouard o je ne sais quel auteur made in UPR qu'on doit forcment tre ranger dans la case imbcile. Merci d'apporter de la nuance  ce propos.

Pour rsumer, je dirais qu'il faut que tu t'enlves de la tte cette ide qui dit que si on n'adhre pas (idologiquement)  l'UPR, c'est forcment qu'on a rien compris et qu'on est "brainwash". On a peut tre juste pas la mme faon de voir les choses et on ne tire pas les mmes conclusions des infos que l'on a.

EDIT: et si, malgr que tu comprennes cela, tu continues  balancer des neries du genre " la fin c'est nous qui gagnons", c'est vritablement que tu n'es pas pour la dmocratie et que tu n'en as rien  faire du peuple et de son opinion. En soit, cela pourrait galement tre dbattu, mais ce n'est pas ce que tu prtends.

----------


## Chauve souris

> De l  dire que tous les musulmans sont des terroristes, y a quand mme un "petit" pas ("padamalgam" - que tu cris  la sauce fdesouche, on voit o est ton inspiration, ne t'en dplaise).


Je te prierais de ne pas utiliser les mthodes staliniennes de la bienpensance : falsification des propos, extraction d'une phrase d'un long propos, etc. Puisque j'en suis rduis  me citer, j'ai donc cris que




> 1. Tout musulman n'est pas un terroriste
>  2. Tout terroriste est un musulman ( part quelque cingls de sectes dont les massacres se limitent, dans le monde,  quelques dizaines de personnes)
>  3. Plus on fait entrer de musulmans sans contrle plus on accroit le risque d'importer d'authentique terroristes (confirm par les SR et Daesh soi-mme)
>  4. Pourquoi importer ces gens alors que la situation conomique de la France est dj dsastreuse et qu'il n'y a mme plus de travail pour les franais ?


Je persiste et je signe.

Le problme avec une importation massive de musulmans, donc des religieux, quelque soit le niveau de leur religiosit, c'est que a rend le quantitatif qualitatif (les dialecticiens comprendront, les autres peuvent retourner  TF1). Je me souviens d'un vieil algrien restaurateur qui dprimait depuis le "regroupement familial" : "Avant, disait-il, "j'tais l'arabe qui faisait le couscous, j'tais exotique ! Maintenant je suis un arabe comme un autre". Et ce n'est pas au temps des "travailleurs immigrs" que l'on voyait tous ces signes ostentatoires de l'islam sur la place publique.

L'"intgration" est un concept que je n'aime pas, c'est trop proche de la phagocytose. On peut se dcider  prfrer vivre dans un autre pays que celui de son origine, adopter sa culture et son mode de vie que l'on trouve meilleur, mais on ne perd pas pour autant la sienne propre. Mais ce n'est pas de cela dont il est question actuellement, mme sans parler des attentats islamistes, il s'agit, comme je l'ai crit, et avec moi bien d'autres (pas seulement du FN) d'une vritable invasion, d'un remplacement des populations d'origines, tout cela voulu par ceux qui nous gouvernent. Et il est bien clair que ceux qui nous envahissent ne le font pas pour lire Victor Hugo dans le texte et couter le Requiem d'Hector Berlioz.

----------


## GPPro

> Je te prierais de ne pas utiliser les mthodes staliniennes de la bienpensance : falsification des propos, extraction d'une phrase d'un long propos, etc. Puisque j'en suis rduis  me citer, j'ai donc cris que
> 
> 
> 
> Je persiste et je signe.
> 
> Le problme avec une importation massive de musulmans, donc des religieux, quelque soit le niveau de leur religiosit, c'est que a rend le quantitatif qualitatif (les dialecticiens comprendront, les autres peuvent retourner  TF1). Je me souviens d'un vieil algrien restaurateur qui dprimait depuis le "regroupement familial" : "Avant, disait-il, "j'tais l'arabe qui faisait le couscous, j'tais exotique ! Maintenant je suis un arabe comme un autre". Et ce n'est pas au temps des "travailleurs immigrs" que l'on voyait tous ces signes ostentatoires de l'islam sur la place publique.
> 
> L'"intgration" est un concept que je n'aime pas, c'est trop proche de la phagocytose. On peut se dcider  prfrer vivre dans un autre pays que celui de son origine, adopter sa culture et son mode de vie que l'on trouve meilleur, mais on ne perd pas pour autant la sienne propre. Mais ce n'est pas de cela dont il est question actuellement, mme sans parler des attentats islamistes, il s'agit, comme je l'ai crit, et avec moi bien d'autres (pas seulement du FN) d'une vritable invasion, d'un remplacement des populations d'origines, tout cela voulu par ceux qui nous gouvernent. Et il est bien clair que ceux qui nous envahissent ne le font pas pour lire Victor Hugo dans le texte et couter le Requiem d'Hector Berlioz.


Tes neries sont bien crites mais tu n'es mme pas capable de faire la diffrence entre intgration et assimilation... Et c'est bien toi qui a utilis "padamalgam", terme utilis par les gens que j'ai cit avec le sens que j'ai expliqu. Je ne pense pas que ce soit une concidence...

----------


## deuche

> Je me permets juste de ragir sur ce genre de btise. Autant, il y a pas mal de gens qui te dise complotiste pour les trucs du genre Nazi => CIA => Europe, et je trouve que la question mriterait une analyse bien plus pousse et source que ce qu'elle reoit ici. Autant tu te penses suprieur aux autres (sous entendu, vous tes ignorant, j'ai LA vrit) via le genre de phrase que je viens de quoter et je trouve a offensant.
> 
> On a pas tous les mmes sources, on a pas tous les mmes conclusions  partir de nos lectures et documentations, on a pas tous la mme faon de voir les choses. Mais ne pas se rallier  ton opinion a ne veut pas dire tre dans "l'ignorance et la manipulation des mdias".  As-tu lu Bernays? Herman? Chomsky...? La manipulation des mdias est quelque chose d'tudier. C'est pas parce qu'on ne lit pas Chouard o je ne sais quel auteur made in UPR qu'on doit forcment tre ranger dans la case imbcile. Merci d'apporter de la nuance  ce propos.
> 
> Pour rsumer, je dirais qu'il faut que tu t'enlves de la tte cette ide qui dit que si on n'adhre pas (idologiquement)  l'UPR, c'est forcment qu'on a rien compris et qu'on est "brainwash". On a peut tre juste pas la mme faon de voir les choses et on ne tire pas les mmes conclusions des infos que l'on a.
> 
> EDIT: et si, malgr que tu comprennes cela, tu continues  balancer des neries du genre " la fin c'est nous qui gagnons", c'est vritablement que tu n'es pas pour la dmocratie et que tu n'en as rien  faire du peuple et de son opinion. En soit, cela pourrait galement tre dbattu, mais ce n'est pas ce que tu prtends.


Tu as raison sur le fond. Mais en ce qui concerne l'offense il me semble que je n'ai aucune leon  recevoir de quiconque ici. Et surtout pas de ceux qui me le reproche. Je crois avoir ma dose rgulire et me pose parfois la question des tenants et aboutissant de ce combat. Mais je ne peux pas vous laisser croire que vous puissiez avoir raison sur une autre Europe. Vous avez tort, vous ne savez juste pas de quoi il retourne.  Aucun dentre vous qui puissiez avoir vu une confrence dAsselineau ne pourrait tenir votre discours  l'gard de ce Monsieur. C'est en premier vous et vos ractions qui induisent un caractre offensant de ma part. Et en ce qui concerne la dtention de la vrit, elle nest jamais toute noire ou toute blanche mais les choses ont un sens tout de mme.

Par exemple jcrivais il ny a pas si longtemps :




> Les Russes violent l'espace arien et se font descendre. Il s'agit de la deuxime intrusion. L'Otan se runis, dplore la mort du pilote mais affirme  la Russie que la Turquie a respect le droit international.
> 
> Les Russes entendent le message. Ils demandent  ce que la coalition en fasse Otan. 
> Tous les avions sont clous au sol et les Russes peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent en Syrie. 
> Seule la Russie agit de faon lgale en Syrie au regard du droit internationale. Et  ce niveau-l de tension il faut bien des rgles avec lesquelles il faut se conformer.
> 
> Cest un scnario possible.


Factuellement jai eu moins 1 alors que ctait un vrai risque de ma part que de partir dans de telles considrations en n'ayant pas le dbut du moindre indice des ractions  venir.

Aujourdhui nous avons deux informations essentielles.
-	Le journal Le Monde annonce que lOtan soutien la Turquie qui a respect le droit internationale
-	CNN annonce que les Russes dploient des batteries de missiles de DCA type S400 et que lOtan devra demander lautorisation  la Russie pour survoler lespace arien de la Syrie.

Je fais donc preuve dun minimum de lucidit mais si vous coutez attentivement la dernire vido de FA vous comprendrez que je nai pas beaucoup de mrite, cest juste quil nous apprend  dcoder les signaux et ce qui est floue dans ton esprit prend un caractre normal qui fait quon arrive  anticiper les vnements. Ceci sappelle de lducation populaire cher Monsieur et ils nen ont pas voulu.

Mais maintenant je prends un second risque : Poutine va tre dcrie comme la pire ordure en empchant l'Otan de combattre Daech.
Mais quel sale type !

Voulez-vous que l'on prenne les paris ?
La seule chose qui soit vrai, c'est que Poutine respecte le droit international en Syrie et qu'il nous demande d'en faire autant.
Pas sr que les mdias insistent sur ce point. 

Le reste ce n'est que de la propagande  laquelle nous allons tous tre soumis et nombreux sont d'entre-vous qui allez tomber dedans.
Je suis dsol, mais pour rencontrer le Lapin blanc, il faut un peu plus qu'tre offens.

----------


## LawNasK

> Vous avez tort, vous ne savez juste pas de quoi il retourne.


Et tu recommence...

Un tuto  (re)lire : bien dbattre






> Je fais donc preuve dun minimum de lucidit


Effectivement un minimum  ::aie::  (<- C'est une blague  ::):  )




> mais si vous coutez attentivement la dernire vido de FA


Je ne sais pas si c'est la dernire, mais j'en ai vu. Et  part tre agac par certaines choses qu'il dit (j'en ai eu une suite de spasme  la paupire  ::mouarf:: ) et surtout son manque de logique/preuve, ainsi que ses syllogismes et sophismes, je n'en ai rien retir.





> Je suis dsol, mais pour rencontrer le Lapin blanc, il faut un peu plus qu'tre offens.


Je n'ai pas compris a.

----------


## Jipt

> Tu as raison sur le fond. Mais en ce qui concerne l'offense il me semble que je n'ai aucune leon  recevoir de quiconque ici. Et surtout pas de ceux qui me le reproche*nt*.


Si si ! 
De moi : cours d'orthographe et de ponctuation, quand tu veux ma poule !

----------


## deuche

> EDIT: et si, malgr que tu comprennes cela, tu continues  balancer des neries du genre " la fin c'est nous qui gagnons", c'est vritablement que tu n'es pas pour la dmocratie et que tu n'en as rien  faire du peuple et de son opinion. En soit, cela pourrait galement tre dbattu, mais ce n'est pas ce que tu prtends.


C'est juste un enchainement logique et inluctable des vnements. Cest exactement similaire  la projection de la rponse  Poutine. Cest juste une tournure, notre objectif reste la rvolution dans les urnes, c'est tout. Cest le bouche  oreilles qui fonctionnent. Dans les banlieues Monsieur, les immigrs comme les appellent les membres du Front National,  et bien ces gens-l font preuve dun patriotisme qui men met la larme  lil. Ces gens-l Monsieur, ont envie de se battre pour que la France redeviennent elle-mme et ils sont  nos cts dans un esprit de fraternit.

La libert, lgalit et la fraternit cela a du sens pour nous et ce sens, ce nest pas en restant au sein de lUE que nous allons le trouver et cela nous sommes de plus en plus nombreux  le comprendre.

Trend is your friend ! Si cela s'applique  la finance, il n'y a aucune raison que cela ne s'applique pas  la politique. Et malgr toute la propagande Europiste  laquelle nous sommes en train de faire face, les gens ne s'y trompe pas ! Ils se dtournent des urnes. Jusqu'au jour o l'ensemble de la classe politique va sentir le vent tourner et retourner leur veste.

A votre avis, ce jour-l qui sera le plus haut dans les sondages ? Ceux qui disent depuis 2007 que l'UE est mortifre ou LR, PS ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Factuellement jai eu moins 1 alors que ctait un vrai risque de ma part que de partir dans de telles considrations en n'ayant pas le dbut du moindre indice des ractions  venir.


T'as pris un -1 de ma part pour avoir crit une connerie : "Seule la Russie agit de faon lgale en Syrie au regard du droit internationale."
C'est faux, puisque les opposants  Bachar ont demand l'aide internationale. Donc, la coalition agit de plein droit en Syrie.

----------


## deuche

> Si si ! 
> De moi : cours d'orthographe et de ponctuation, quand tu veux ma poule !


Vas donc constater que dans les banlieues il y a pleins de gamins qui n'ont aucune scolarisation. Caches-toi bien derrire le fait que l'cole est obligatoire, je te dis qu'il y a un tas de gamins qui ne sont pas scolariss et demandes-toi si un jour, voyant quils nont aucune espce davenir, ils ne savent mme pas lire, ils ne vont pas se faire sauter la gueule avec un des tes proches. Alors soit tu laisses mon orthographe de ct, ou soit tu vas toccuper des cas plus grave que le miens. Vas-donc toccuper de BenoitM. Ha puis joubliais. Si ttais un tout petit peu intelligent tu ne me demanderais pas pourquoi quand je rponds  un message on ne voit pas lauteur.  Tu aurais compris que cest juste que je ne rponds pas  tout le message. Mais lobservation ne semble pas ta qualit premire.

----------


## deuche

> T'as pris un -1 de ma part pour avoir crit une connerie : "Seule la Russie agit de faon lgale en Syrie au regard du droit internationale."
> C'est faux, puisque les opposants  Bachar ont demand l'aide internationale. Donc, la coalition agit de plein droit en Syrie.



L'aide internationale  la Russie  l'Iran aussi je crois.
La coalition n'agit pas de pleins droit, arrtes de dire n'importe quoi.

Fabius disait encore : "Bachar El Assad ne mrite pas d'tre sur terre."





> Vous avez tort, vous ne savez juste pas de quoi il retourne.
> Et tu recommence...


Tu sors les choses de son contexte, a n'est pas trs fairplay.
Dis-moi techniquement, comment Mlenchon, Le Pen, Bayrou, Hollande, Le Pen, Dupont Aignant, Sarkozy compte-t-il s'y prendre pour changer l'Europe alors qu'ils ne sont mme pas d'accord sur l'Europe qu'ils voudraient avoir en France et qu'il faut composer avec 27 autres pays ?
Noublie pas quil y a une rgle du jeu dfinie par lArt48 du TFUE.

Je suis tout oue !

----------


## Jipt

> Va*s* donc constater que dans les banlieues il y a plein*s* de gamins qui n'ont aucune scolarisation. Cache*s*-toi bien derrire le fait que l'cole est obligatoire, je te dis qu'il y a un tas de gamins qui ne sont pas scolariss et demande*s*-toi si un jour, voyant quils nont aucune espce davenir, ils ne savent mme pas lire, ils ne vont pas se faire sauter la gueule avec un de*s* tes proches. Alors soit tu laisses mon orthographe de ct, ou soit tu vas toccuper de*s* cas plus grave que le mien*s*.


a fait beaucoup de rouge, mha, pour quelqu'un qui se targue de vouloir sauver la France (et donc le franais qui, lui aussi, en a bien besoin)...




> Va*s-*donc toccuper de BenoitM.


L'est pas franais, l'est belge  ::ptdr:: 




> Ha puis joubliais. Si ttais un tout petit peu intelligent tu ne me demanderais pas pourquoi quand je rponds  un message on ne voit pas lauteur.  Tu aurais compris que cest juste que je ne rponds pas  tout le message. Mais lobservation ne semble pas ta qualit premire.


Rh, a vient donner des leons et c'est mme pas foutu d'utiliser un diteur de texte avec une fonction aussi basique que slectionner_ce_qu'il_ne_faut_pas_garder puis Suppr. On croit rver...

----------


## BenoitM

> pourquoi quand je rponds  un message on ne voit pas lauteur.  Tu aurais compris que cest juste que je ne rponds pas  tout le message.


Et oui ds qu'une question tembte tu n'y rponds pas  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Si ttais un tout petit peu intelligent tu ne me demanderais pas pourquoi quand je rponds  un message on ne voit pas lauteur.  Tu aurais compris que cest juste que je ne rponds pas  tout le message. Mais lobservation ne semble pas ta qualit premire.


Je ne cite qu'une partie du message, et MAAAGIIIE : il y a ton nom.

Tu ne sais juste pas utiliser le forum c'est tout, ne cherche pas une excuse quelconque.  ::zoubi::

----------


## souviron34

> Si ttais un tout petit peu intelligent tu ne me demanderais pas pourquoi quand je rponds  un message on ne voit pas lauteur.  Tu aurais compris que cest juste que je ne rponds pas  tout le message. Mais lobservation ne semble pas ta qualit premire.


Tu me traites de bent un peu plus haut, et l tu ne sais pas appuyer sur un bouton soit "_rpondre avec citation_" soit "_citations multiples_" (_la petite icne avec un +  ct_)...


Et en plus tu oses argumenter et persister... :8O:   ::roll:: 


Sans parler des infinits de bottes en touche et changements de sujets..

----------


## Zirak

> Tu sors les choses de son contexte, a n'est pas trs fairplay.
> Dis-moi techniquement, comment Mlenchon, *Le Pen*, Bayrou, Hollande, *Le Pen*, Dupont Aignant, Sarkozy compte-t-il s'y prendre pour changer l'Europe alors qu'ils ne sont mme pas d'accord sur l'Europe qu'ils voudraient avoir en France et qu'il faut composer avec 27 autres pays ?
> Noublie pas quil y a une rgle du jeu dfinie par lArt48 du TFUE.
> 
> Je suis tout oue !


Je crois que tu as oubli de parler de Marine...

Ceci tait un message subliminal de la part de deuche.  ::aie::

----------


## deuche

Encore un petit coup de troll ?

----------


## LawNasK

> Encore un petit coup de troll ?


Avec plaisir :

J'ai essay de citer toutes les questions de ce fil auxquelles tu n'as pas rpondu mais apparemment je dpasse le nombre de caractres autoris.  ::aie:: 



Pour en revenir  ce que tu disais plus haut, l'EU fait-elle une quelconque propagande  propos de ces vnements ? (voir en gnral, mais pour le gnral je te laisse rpondre sur l'autre fil)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'aide internationale  la Russie  l'Iran aussi je crois.


Je n'ai pas compris cette phrase...



> La coalition n'agit pas de pleins droit, arrtes de dire n'importe quoi.


Et qu'est-ce qui te fais dire cela ? Les rebelles ont demand l'aide des pays occidentaux, donc nous sommes lgitimes.




> Fabius disait encore : "Bachar El Assad ne mrite pas d'tre sur terre."


Pour une fois que Fabius dit un truc bien...

----------


## Algo D.DN

> EDIT: et si, malgr que tu comprennes cela, tu continues  balancer des neries du genre " la fin c'est nous qui gagnons", c'est vritablement que tu n'es pas pour la dmocratie et que tu n'en as rien  faire du peuple et de son opinion. En soit, cela pourrait galement tre dbattu, mais ce n'est pas ce que tu prtends.


En effet, mais difficile de prendre en compte tout autres considrations, ici on est dans la pure smantique subliminaire, marteler un message dans le but de ratisser large... Un peu comme des nervis venant faire le march.

----------


## deuche

Alors si vous voulez bien accorder un peu d'importance  ce que je pouvais dire, peut-tre que nous pourrions dbattre plus sereinement.




> Je disais donc :
> 
> Envoy par Deuche 
> Les Russes violent l'espace arien et se font descendre. Il s'agit de la deuxime intrusion. L'Otan se runis, dplore la mort du pilote mais affirme  la Russie que la Turquie a respect le droit international.
> 
> Les Russes entendent le message. Ils demandent  ce que la coalition en fasse Otan. 
> Tous les avions sont clous au sol et les Russes peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent en Syrie. 
> Seule la Russie agit de faon lgale en Syrie au regard du droit internationale. Et  ce niveau-l de tension il faut bien des rgles avec lesquelles il faut se conformer.
> 
> Cest un scnario possible.



Aujourdhui nous avons deux informations essentielles.
- Le journal Le Monde annonce que lOtan soutien la Turquie qui a respect le droit internationale
- CNN annonce que les Russes dploient des batteries de missiles de DCA type S400 et que lOtan devra demander lautorisation  la Russie pour survoler lespace arien de la Syrie.

Je fais donc preuve dun minimum de lucidit.

Mais je prends un nouveau risque.

Poutine va tre fortement dcri, si ce n'est dj commenc par toute la presse concernant ces agissements.

Mais tant donn que j'ai devin, sur la base du droit international, ce qui allait se passer, est-ce que vous pouvez imaginer la suite logique des choses dont l'occident nous habituent ?

Est-ce que vous comprenez pourquoi il y autant de critiques virulents  l'encontre de Poutine sans que jamais on vous explique que celui-ci respecte sur ce plan le stricte droit internationale ?




> Et qu'est-ce qui te fais dire cela ? Les rebelles ont demand l'aide des pays occidentaux, donc nous sommes lgitimes.


Tiens donc. Et quand Poutine ratache la Crime  sa demande il n'est pas conforme au droit international.
Non, le seul cas o un pays tranger peut intervenir sur un territoire, c'est  la demande du pays concern.

----------


## BenoitM

> Alors si vous voulez bien accorder un peu d'importance  ce que je pouvais dire, peut-tre que nous pourrions dbattre plus sereinement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aujourdhui nous avons deux informations essentielles.
> - Le journal Le Monde annonce que lOtan soutien la Turquie qui a respect le droit internationale
> - CNN annonce que les Russes dploient des batteries de missiles de DCA type S400 et que lOtan devra demander lautorisation  la Russie pour survoler lespace arien de la Syrie.
> 
> ...


Euh ca fait 5x que tu te rptes
Tu as devin quoi?
Que Poutine allait pas tre content qu'on abatte un de ces avions?
Et j'ai un doute que la Russie abatte des avions amricains parce qu'ils ne demanderait pas l'autorisation.

----------


## deuche

> En effet, mais difficile de prendre en compte tout autres considrations, ici on est dans la pure smantique subliminaire, marteler un message dans le but de ratisser large... Un peu comme des nervis venant faire le march.


Bha oui, mais mon pauvre Charlie, la libert d'expression n'est pas pour tout le monde dans notre beau pays. Faut aussi en avoir conscience.

----------


## deuche

> Tu as devin quoi?


Juste qu'il allait avoir le contrle des airs en Syrie.
Ce qui n'est pas rien.

Nous sommes d'accord ?




> Et j'ai un doute que la Russie abatte des avions amricains parce qu'ils ne demanderait pas l'autorisation.


Je ne serai pas aussi sr que toi. Les amricains savent que les Russes disposent d'un quipement militaire de technologies bien suprieur au leur.
Surtout du point de vue electronique.

----------


## BenoitM

> Juste qu'il allait avoir le contrle des airs en Syrie.
> Nous sommes d'accord ?


Non




> Je ne serai pas aussi sr que toi. Les amricains savent que les Russes disposent d'un quipement militaire de technologies bien suprieur au leur.


La Russie n'a surtout aucun force de deploiement
et surtout ni la Russie, ni les USA n'ont intrt  se faire une guerre

----------


## Zirak

> Bha oui, mais mon pauvre Charlie, la libert d'expression n'est pas pour tout le monde dans notre beau pays.* Faut aussi en avoir conscience*.


Et toi as-tu conscience qu'il critiquait ta faon de faire dans le message que tu cites ? 

 ::arf::

----------


## LawNasK

> Juste qu'il allait avoir le contrle des airs en Syrie.
> Ce qui n'est pas rien.
> 
> Nous sommes d'accord ?


J'en sais rien. Je ne comprend ni pourquoi c'est important, ni pourquoi tu nous en parle en boucle, ni...
Peux tu m'expliquer ?





> Les amricains savent que les Russes disposent d'un quipement militaire de technologies bien infrieures au leur.
> Surtout du point de vue electronique.


fixed.
Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas du tout tonnant, puisque les USA dpensent 13 fois plus que les russes dans ce but (pas loin de la moiti des dpenses militaires du monde)

----------


## Zirak

> Tiens donc. Et quand Poutine ratache la Crime  sa demande il n'est pas conforme au droit international.
> *Non, le seul cas o un pays tranger peut intervenir sur un territoire, c'est  la demande du pays concern.*


Donc comme l'Ukraine, n'a pas demand  la Russie d'annexer la Crime, Poutine n'est donc pas conforme au droit international => CQFD ! 

Tu arrives  te contredire tout seul d'une phrase sur l'autre, c'est trs fort, bien que cela rvle un moment de faiblesse en toi, avant il te fallait des messages  plusieurs jours d'intervalle pour le faire.

Ne faiblis pas  Grand Sauveur ! A la fin, il ne peut en rester qu'un !

----------


## deuche

> EDIT: et si, malgr que tu comprennes cela, tu continues  balancer des neries du genre " la fin c'est nous qui gagnons", c'est vritablement que tu n'es pas pour la dmocratie et que tu n'en as rien  faire du peuple et de son opinion. En soit, cela pourrait galement tre dbattu, mais ce n'est pas ce que tu prtends.





> EDIT: et si, malgr que tu comprennes cela, tu continues  balancer des neries du genre " la fin c'est nous qui gagnons", c'est vritablement que tu n'es pas pour la dmocratie et que tu n'en as rien  faire du peuple et de son opinion. En soit, cela pourrait galement tre dbattu, mais ce n'est pas ce que tu prtends.





> J'en sais rien. Je ne comprend ni pourquoi c'est important, ni pourquoi tu nous en parle en boucle, ni...
> Peux tu m'expliquer ?


C'est important car la logique qui va suivre veut que l'on stigmatide Poutine pour sa faon d'agir en Syrie. Alors qu' l'origine il agit dans le respect du droit international. Imaginez juste un instant que la Russie descende un avion de la coalition sous prestexte qu'elle n'a rien  faire en Syrie. Que n'entendrait nous pas ?

D'ailleurs au sujet de la Turquie, j'apprends  l'instant Qu'Obama insiste fermement pour que la Turquie rentrent dans l'UE. Et pourquoi n'insisterions-nous fermement pas pour que le Mexique intgre les USA ?

Mais alors quand Asselineau dit que l'UE est sous les ordres des USA ils ne nous aurait pas menti ?
Qu'est-ce vous en pensez ? Vous ne trouvez pas que cela commence  faire beaucoup de concidences ?





> fixed.
> Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas du tout tonnant, puisque les USA dpensent 13 fois plus que les russes dans ce but (pas loin de la moiti des dpenses militaires du monde)


Les Russes disposent d'un armement lectronique suprieur aux amricains. Je me suis tromp prcdemment.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tiens donc. Et quand Poutine ratache la Crime  sa demande il n'est pas conforme au droit international.
> Non, le seul cas o un pays tranger peut intervenir sur un territoire, c'est  la demande du pays concern.


Je suis d'accord avec la seconde phrase. Donc, Poutine n'tait pas lgitime en Crime (et ne l'est d'ailleurs toujours pas) et les occidentaux sont lgitimes en Syrie.

----------


## deuche

> Donc comme l'Ukraine, n'a pas demand  la Russie d'annexer la Crime, Poutine n'est donc pas conforme au droit international => CQFD ! 
> 
> Tu arrives  te contredire tout seul d'une phrase sur l'autre, c'est trs fort, bien que cela rvle un moment de faiblesse en toi, avant il te fallait des messages  plusieurs jours d'intervalle pour le faire.
> 
> Ne faiblis pas  Grand Sauveur ! A la fin, il ne peut en rester qu'un !


Non, non. Pas de contradiction. Pour l'pisode de la Crime, je me souviens de Poutine dclarer qu'il tait content que l'occident se souvienne qu'il existe un droit international, qu'il convient  tout le monde de respecter.

Dans le cas de l'Ukraine, c'est le gouvernement remplacement qui fut en premier illgal au regard du droit international. 

Mais les circonstances ont fait qu'il y a eu un rfrendum d'organis  la demande de la Crime, que celle-ci refusait d'obir  l'instance illgale qui s'imposait en Ukraine, que les accords passs avec l'Ukraine taient valable sous le prcdent gouvernement. La Crime a profit de ce vide juridique pour pouvoir se barrer. Mais il semblerait, aprs coup, que le respect du droit international n'ait pas t respect en effet.

----------


## deuche

> Je suis d'accord avec la seconde phrase. Donc, Poutine n'tait pas lgitime en Crime (et ne l'est d'ailleurs toujours pas) et les occidentaux sont lgitimes en Syrie.



Oui, sauf que comme je le disais  l'instant, le gouvernement Ukrainien n'tait lui mme pas conforme.
Donc bon, il y a des nuances tout de mme. Les deux situations ne sont pas comparable. (Syrie/Ukraine)

----------


## LawNasK

> C'est important car la logique qui va suivre veut que l'on stigmatide Poutine pour sa faon d'agir en Syrie.


Alors, ce n'est que du visuel et ressenti, mais la popularit de Poutine a beaucoup mont dans l'ensemble des milieux que je ctoie depuis son intervention en Syrie. Ceux qui ont de la mmoire par contre, ne l'apprcient toujours pas notamment au sujet de la Crime. Mais ces derniers sont une minorit.
/!\ Je ne parle que des gens que je ctoie de plus ou moins prs; ce n'est pas une gnralit.





> D'ailleurs au sujet de la Turquie, j'apprends  l'instant Qu'Obama insiste fermement pour que la Turquie rentrent dans l'UE.


Source ?




> Mais alors quand Asselineau dit que l'UE est sous les ordres des USA ils ne nous aurait pas menti ?


Si tant qu'il n'y a pas de source.

J'ai entendu dire  l'instant que F.Asselineau est un tueur en srie qui violait les cadavre de ses victimes encore chauds.
Ma phrase et la tienne sont autant vraies pour le moment ^_^




> Les Russes disposent d'un armement lectronique suprieur aux amricains. Je me suis tromp prcdemment.


Tu as dit exactement la mme chose avant. Et effectivement tu t'es tromp deux fois  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Bha oui, mais mon pauvre Charlie, la libert d'expression n'est pas pour tout le monde dans notre beau pays. Faut aussi en avoir conscience.


h oui Marianne, la dmocratie, les droits des citoyens, le peuple, la fraternit et toussa, un peu comme les sauveurs d'une cause qu'on contribue  saborder hein!...

----------


## Zirak

> Non, non. Pas de contradiction. Pour l'pisode de la Crime, je me souviens de Poutine dclarer qu'il tait content que l'occident se souvienne qu'il existe un droit international, qu'il convient  tout le monde de respecter.
> 
> Dans le cas de l'Ukraine, c'est le gouvernement remplacement qui fut en premier illgal au regard du droit international. 
> 
> *Mais les circonstances ont fait qu'il y a eu un rfrendum d'organis  la demande de la Crime*, que celle-ci refusait d'obir  l'instance illgale qui s'imposait en Ukraine, que les accords passs avec l'Ukraine taient valable sous le prcdent gouvernement. La Crime a profit de ce vide juridique pour pouvoir se barrer. Mais il semblerait, aprs coup, que le respect du droit international n'ait pas t respect en effet.


Non le rfrendum a t organis en Crime *par la Russie*, on en a largement discut ici-mme.

Mais si tu commence  admettre que la Russie n'a pas tout fait dans les rgles, c'est dj un grand pas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui, sauf que comme je le disais  l'instant, le gouvernement Ukrainien n'tait lui mme pas conforme.


Et qu'est-ce qui te permet d'affirmer une telle chose ? Un peuple se soulve contre son gouvernement, celui-ci dmissionne, des lections ont lieu et un nouveau gouvernement est lu. En quoi ce nouveau gouvernement n'est pas lgitime ? Que tu dises que Poutine n'tait pas d'accord parce que l'ancien gouvernement tait  sa botte, et qu'il a pourri la situation de faon ignoble, en violant quasiment tous les droits internationaux, comme prcdemment en Gorgie, OK. Pour le reste, le gouvernement Ukrainien, lu par une majorit d'Ukrainiens, est tout ce qu'il y a de plus lgitime !

----------


## GPPro

*Quans le mchant Poutine intervient  la demande des russophones, c'est illgal, quand les gentils occidentaux interviennent  la demande des gentils islamistes syriens, c'est la dmocratie et le bonheur dans le monde qui sont en marche*.

Il y en a qui devraient vraiment rflchir avant d'crire...

----------


## ManusDei

> Non le rfrendum a t organis en Crime *par la Russie*, on en a largement discut ici-mme.


Oui, mais il semblerait galement qu'ils savaient qu'ils partaient gagnants (un peu comme si tu faisais un rfrendum "pour ou contre les trangers"  un meeting du FN)

----------


## GPPro

Sinon revenons au sujet (ou presque), grce  l'tat d'urgence notre gouvernement nous protge des dangereux islamistes.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui, mais il semblerait galement qu'ils savaient qu'ils partaient gagnants (un peu comme si tu faisais un rfrendum "pour ou contre les trangers"  un meeting du FN)


Bah normal, le rfrendum n'a pas eu lieu dans toute l'Ukraine mais seulement en Crime, et rserv aux Ukrainiens russophiles (les autres n'avaient pas le droit de voter), il aurait t difficile que le rfrendum soit un chec. ^^


@GPPro :

Ils ont aussi fait une perquisition chez un maraicher BIO dans je ne sais plus quel coin, il devait faire pousser des "grenades"...

----------


## foetus

Apparemment le gouvernement savait qu'il allait avoir des attentats le 13 novembre suite  un appel tlphonique de Hasna la veille (le jeudi 12)  ::calim2::   ::calim2:: 
La raison pour laquelle les renseignements ont tard loup cette information est une faute dans le prnom (Hasma ???)

Attentats  Paris: Cazeneuve dment avoir t inform d'une attaque

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les assignations  rsidence ne concernent pas que les personnes souponnes de liens avec lislam radical.


Ben, ils devraient tre contents, a montre qu'on ne fait pas d'amalgames !  ::mouarf::

----------


## deuche

> Source ?


C'est une information qui datent, semble-t-il de 2009.
Les derniers commentaires datent par contre de 2015.

L'info est dans le Figaro. Avec les bons mots cls 'Obama, usa, turquie, Figaro tu dois trouver l'info trs facilement.
Cela ne change rien au fond que les USA veulent que la Turquie rentre dans l'UE.

C'est en cela que j'tais en train d'imaginer, par exemple les Chinois, 1ere conomie du monde insister fermement pour que le Mexique rentre dans les USA.

----------


## GPPro

http://www.lefigaro.fr/international...-et-signe-.php

----------


## Jipt

> C'est *une* information qui date*nt*, semble-t-il de 2009.


J'en conclus que ou bien tu ne sais pas ce que tu cris, sous-entendu tu cris n'importe quoi, je l'ai dj dit et je le rpte car je voudrais bien que a rentre profond profond dans la tte de tes lecteurs, ou bien tu ne sais pas crire la langue du pays que tu veux dfendre et sauver de la dsolation donc, un conseil, casse-toi, va apprendre  lire et crire et reviens quand tu sauras accomplir correctement ces deux tches basiques.

Je t'ai dit un nombre incalculable de fois de te relire, donc ou bien tu ne le fais pas car tu n'en as rien  foutre de tes lecteurs, au final, ou bien tu le fais mais tu ne percutes mme pas sur tes fautes, ce qui est gravissime et dmontre qu'inconsciemment tu n'en as rien  foutre de la France puisque tu ne respectes pas par mconnaissance sa langue.

Bref, y en a un peu marre que tu nous pollues avec tes immondices grammaticaux.

Et je rpte, encore une fois ( ::roll:: ...), que si tu ne sais pas ce que tu cris quand tu foires un accord, c'est valable aussi pour tout le reste que tu cris, puisqu'en foirant l'accord tu dmontres ton incapacit  crire correctement.
Te souviens-tu de l'histoire de _Pierre et le loup_ ? Ben c'est pareil.

Et oui, je vois de l ta rponse, tu vas encore monter sur tes grands chevaux ! Gaffe, un jour tu risques de te casser la figure,  ::ptdr::

----------


## GPPro

> J'en conclus que ou bien tu ne sais pas ce que tu cris, sous-entendu tu cris n'importe quoi, je l'ai dj dit et je le rpte car je voudrais bien que a rentre profond profond dans la tte de tes lecteurs, ou bien tu ne sais pas crire la langue du pays que tu veux dfendre et sauver de la dsolation donc, un conseil, casse-toi, va apprendre  lire et crire et reviens quand tu sauras accomplir correctement ces deux tches basiques.
> 
> Je t'ai dit un nombre incalculable de fois de te relire, donc ou bien tu ne le fais pas car tu n'en as rien  foutre de tes lecteurs, au final, ou bien tu le fais mais tu ne percutes mme pas sur tes fautes, ce qui est gravissime et dmontre qu'inconsciemment tu n'en as rien  foutre de la France puisque tu ne respectes pas par mconnaissance sa langue.
> 
> Bref, y en a un peu marre que tu nous pollues avec tes immondices grammaticaux.
> 
> Et je rpte, encore une fois (...), que si tu ne sais pas ce que tu cris quand tu foires un accord, c'est valable aussi pour tout le reste que tu cris, puisqu'en foirant l'accord tu dmontres ton incapacit  crire correctement.
> Te souviens-tu de l'histoire de _Pierre et le loup_ ? Ben c'est pareil.
> 
> Et oui, je vois de l ta rponse, tu vas encore monter sur tes grands chevaux ! Gaffe, un jour tu risques de te casser la figure,


=> ignor

Toi tu pollues un nombre incalculable de fils avec tes messages uniquement centrs sur la forme quand les gens essaient de discuter du fond.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> D'ailleurs au sujet de la Turquie, j'apprends  l'instant Qu'Obama insiste fermement pour que la Turquie rentrent dans l'UE. Et pourquoi n'insisterions-nous fermement pas pour que le Mexique intgre les USA ?


D'abord, nous pourrions insister pour le Mexique intgre les USA, mais faudrait dj que ce soit une demande du Mexique, ce qui n'est pas le cas, il me semble.
Alors que la Turquie, elle fait de la demande d'adhsion  l'UE depuis dj pas mal de temps. Donc, ce que fait Obama, n'est que donner son avis.




> Mais alors quand Asselineau dit que l'UE est sous les ordres des USA ils ne nous aurait pas menti ?


Ben, si, et justement, a prouve bien qu'Asselineau nous ment sur ce point (et donc sur les autres  ? ? ? ). Si l'UE tait sous les ordres des USA, alors la demande de la Turquie  intgrer l'UE aurait t valide. Et, comme ce n'est pas le cas, a signifie juste que l'UE a son libre arbitre, contrairement  ce que pense FA. D'ailleurs, je te signalerai que c'est la France qui a mis son veto pour empcher l'entre de la Turquie dans l'UE ! Comme quoi, quand la France dit non, elle en a le pouvoir. a, c'est de la souverainet !



> Qu'est-ce vous en pensez ? Vous ne trouvez pas que cela commence  faire beaucoup de concidences ?


Oui, t'as raison ! a fait beaucoup de fois o FA te mne en bateau... Moi,  ta place, je remettrai en cause tout ce qu'il dit, mais pour cela, il ne faut pas tre brainwash par un gourou, ou des sites complotistes pro-russes  :;):

----------


## athlon64

Fleur Pellerin: *"Nous sommes en guerre pour gagner la paix*"...

j'ai pas compris...

http://www.itele.fr/politique/video/...la-paix-144292

Pour elle, la nouvelle gnration doit apprendre  vivre avec cette menace terroriste.

Au nom de quoi nous devrions laisser  nos enfants  un monde de terreur ou  de menace permanente ? 

Dj  quand on voit le nombre de crimes et d'armes illgales   certains endrois du pays, je me demande ce qu'on attend pour lancer des oprations sur le champ.

----------


## GPPro

> Dj  quand on voit le nombre de crimes et d'armes illgales   certains endrois du pays, je me demande ce qu'on attend pour lancer des oprations sur le champ.


??? Va falloir dtailler l. Premirement c'est qui ce "on" qui voit plein d'armes ? O ? Et il me semblait qu'avec toutes leurs (brillantes) perquisitions c'tait bien cela qu'ils taient en train de faire...

----------


## Jipt

> => ignor
> 
> Toi tu pollues un nombre incalculable de fils avec tes messages uniquement centrs sur la forme quand les gens essaient de discuter du fond.


Tu ne peux pas discuter sur le fond quand la forme du fond ne ressemble  rien, a n'est pourtant pas compliqu  comprendre !

Et si la forme ressemblait  quelque chose, je ne polluerais pas _un nombre incalculable de fils_, comme tu dis.

----------


## Jipt

> Alors que la Turquie, elle fait de la demande d'adhsion  l'UE depuis dj pas mal de temps.


Peut-tre dsire-t-elle retourner aux sources ? Extrait d'une carte de l'Europe du milieu du XVIIIe sicle :


source

----------


## behe

> C'est une information qui datent, semble-t-il de 2009.
> Les derniers commentaires datent par contre de 2015.
> 
> L'info est dans le Figaro. Avec les bons mots cls 'Obama, usa, turquie, Figaro tu dois trouver l'info trs facilement.
> Cela ne change rien au fond que les USA veulent que la Turquie rentre dans l'UE.
> 
> C'est en cela que j'tais en train d'imaginer, par exemple les Chinois, 1ere conomie du monde insister fermement pour que le Mexique rentre dans les USA.


Rien de choquant, il donne son avis (et se fait contredire par Sarko de suite).
Il y a bien un parti en France qui ds le dbut voulait que la Crime soit rattache  la Russie et qui est aller faire des courbettes  Poutine.

----------


## pmithrandir

Il ne faut pas oublier que l'UE est pour l'instant un assemblage de pays a religion / tradition chrtienne... et un poil d'athisme la dessus reprsent par la France.

A par la bosnie a nos portes qui a une part de musulman... le reste de l'Europe est "comme nous".

En terme d'intgration et d'ouverture d'esprit, on a fait mieux.

Il y a 10-15 ans, on a vu les pays de l'est, et on a dcid de les intgrer pour faire barrage a la Russie qui a un peu trop de vues nationalistes... (donc c'tait les russes ou nous qui profitions des pays de l'Est, et vue les ressources qu'il y a ici, valait mieux que ca soit nous).

Aujourd'hui, on a une Turquie trs dmocratique qui nous a demand  nous rejoindre et a qui on a refus l'accs des annes durant, teignant par la mme la flamme des turcs pour l'Europe.
Devinez qui lorgne sur leur pays depuis des annes pour tendre son influence ?

Moi je prfre une turquie intgre a l'Europe, fer de lance d'une idologie qui prone l'intgration et l'entraide avec  les musulmans a tous les autres pays arabes, que le contraire.

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,
Un tout petit message, au milieu de tant d'autres, qui j'espre n'embtera personne.
Un truc que j'ai trouv trs intressant, "difiant" si je peux dire: l'interview d'Alain Bauer hier soir sur Europe 1.
A couter ici: http://www.europe1.fr/emissions/euro...261115-2626699.
Passez les 30 premires minutes facilement, car ce ne sont que les informations habituelles, il n'intervient que vers le dernier tiers de l'mission.
Moi, j'ai bien aim, c'est le genre de chose que l'on devrait entendre plus souvent.
Bien plus que les affreux discours a vomir de nos politiques, et videmment de notre "kiki" favori (Nicolas S.), a qui on peut dire merci pour - entre autres - la disparition des "RG", etc ..
++
V.

----------


## GPPro

> Il ne faut pas oublier que l'UE est pour l'instant un assemblage de pays a religion / tradition chrtienne... et un poil d'athisme la dessus reprsent par la France.
> 
> A par la bosnie a nos portes qui a une part de musulman... le reste de l'Europe est "comme nous".
> 
> En terme d'intgration et d'ouverture d'esprit, on a fait mieux.
> 
> Il y a 10-15 ans, on a vu les pays de l'est, et on a dcid de les intgrer pour faire barrage a la Russie qui a un peu trop de vues nationalistes... (donc c'tait les russes ou nous qui profitions des pays de l'Est, et vue les ressources qu'il y a ici, valait mieux que ca soit nous).
> 
> Aujourd'hui, on a une Turquie trs dmocratique qui nous a demand  nous rejoindre et a qui on a refus l'accs des annes durant, teignant par la mme la flamme des turcs pour l'Europe.
> ...


Effectivement la Turquie dans l'Europe a fait enviee !!!

----------


## Zirak

> Effectivement la Turquie dans l'Europe a fait enviee !!!


D'accord sur le fond, par contre, quand on refuse d'accueillir Snowden qui est considr comme un traitre et qui risque la peine de mort, pour ce qu'il a fait, peut-on vraiment juger ce genre de dcision, et se considrer "meilleur" ? 

Moi j'ai l'impression que l'on est arriv un peu au mme niveau (pas forcment directement, mais  cause de notre "inaction") et que l'on va s'en rapprocher de plus en plus avec ces histoires d'tat d'urgence...  ::?: 

(c'est une rflexion que je me fais, pas une critique envers ton message !)

----------


## Chauve souris

> Sinon revenons au sujet (ou presque), grce  l'tat d'urgence notre gouvernement nous protge des dangereux islamistes.


S'ke'j'disais ! Infichus de prvoir les sauteries islamistes, nos dirigeants concoctent un "patriot act"  la franaise pour surveiller les sans-dents (ds fois qu'ils leurs en poussent). Et je suis sr qu'on va dployer les gendarmes en masses sur les routes avec leurs radars. Ben, oui, ko, l'inscurit routire...

Pendant ce temps le tourisme s'effondre, les impts explosent (surtout les locaux), les entreprises plongent un peu plus. Le chmage, donc, explose aussi. L'euro qui surfait sur une vague spculative pique du nez dans l'cume (ouf ! j'ai fait mes transferts bancaires, juste avant). Bien sr ce n'est pas uniquement li  la France, le dlire de Merkel a plomb compltement l'conomie allemande qui tait encore la seule stable en Europe.

Et pour ceux qui me croient un suppt du FN je leur rtorquerais que je suis pire que a : au FN ils ont encore l'espoir de colmater le navire France, moi je n'y crois pas du tout et je suis parti avec mon radeau de sauvetage.

Le dernier qui sort ferme la lumire !

----------


## souviron34

Tiens, peut-tre quelque chose qui dbloquerait un peu la situation :

lutte contre Daech : Fabius envisage pour la premire fois la participation des forces d'Assad

Pour rappel : Fabius et le gvt franais sont sont les seuls  exiger depuis le dbut, sur les conseils aviss de BHL, que Assad ne fasse plus partie de l'quation en Syrie...


Quand on voit les rsultats des penses et influences de BHL, de la Libye a l'Ukraine en passant par la Syrie, je dirais : il serait temps de remettre un peu en cause la bien-pensance et de faire face  la ralit pratico-pratique, et pas aux grands mots..

----------


## GPPro

> Tiens, peut-tre quelque chose qui dbloquerait un peu la situation :
> 
> lutte contre Daech : Fabius envisage pour la premire fois la participation des forces d'Assad
> 
> Pour rappel : Fabius et le gvt franais sont sont les seuls  exiger depuis le dbut, sur les conseils aviss de BHL, que Assad ne fasse plus partie de l'quation en Syrie...
> 
> 
> Quand on voit les rsultats des penses et influences de BHL, de la Libye a l'Ukraine en passant par la Syrie, je dirais : il serait temps de remettre un peu en cause la bien-pensance et de faire face  la ralit pratico-pratique, et pas aux grands mots..


BHL a pas grand chose  voir avec la bien-pensance hein... C'est un sioniste va-t-en guerre porteur de la bonne parole amricaine. De plus tu peux au moins remonter jusqu' la Gorgie qui prcde les vnements en Libye de mmoire.

----------


## athlon64

> Dsol Matthieu. D'habitude, j'apprcie beaucoup tes interventions, mme(voire surtout) si je ne suis pas d'accord. Mais l, je ne vais pas me fader une heure de vido. Je suis un homme d'crit, mon mtier de testeur m'a appris  scanner un texte en recherchant ce que je cherche trs vite, et en comparaison, une vido est affreusement lente.


Pour ma part les vidos je ne les regarde que rarement, chez moi je les coute avec un casque sans fil pour vaquer paisiblement  d'autres occupations sinon, pendant mes trajets routiers ou quand je fais des sorties  vlo,  a passe trs vite... Bien que la lecture reste le meilleur moyen pour vraiment saisir et retenir un sujet.

*Je ne me prononce pas sur Asselineau l'homme politique mais sur l'historien*, d'autant que j'avais dj cout cette video et m'en suis dj fait mon  ide. Mais j'apprcie beaucoup les rfrences qu'il fournit en sourant ses infos, d'autant qu'il a une bonne connaissance de l'histoire de France et de l'Europe. 




> Et quand j'entends notre Prsident insister par 4 fois "Nous radiquerons le terrorisme", un flau qui existe depuis que l'Homme est Homme, je me dis qu'on a vraiment touch le fond dans la navet. C'est consternant.


 ::rire:: 
On a atteint des sommets dans la novlangue chez nos hommes politiques et dans nos mdias. En fait j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont tous les deux en symbiose. Aprs avoir dcouvert  Franck Lepage vous ne pouvez que vous marrer en coutant  les discours des lus ou en lisant les gros titres des journaux. 

Sinon aprs l'effondrement de l'URSS, il parait que la capital doit  trouver un autre ennemie pour  justifier ses guerres et la course aux armements, quoi de mieux qu'un ennemie qui ne leur fera pas le plaisir de disparatre  l'improviste...

La guerre contre le terrorisme pour lradiquer lol , tant qu'on  y est pourquoi pas  radiquer  le malheur ou la mort c'est pas plus simple ? Quand on voit ses rsultats sur l'radication du chomage on peut que trembler quand il s'attaque au terrorisme...  ::calim2::

----------


## Mingolito

Dsol  ::oops::

----------


## Zorrak

@Matthieu Vergne
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...tes_islamistes.

Ca ne compte pas les tentatives qui ont chou.

Ce forum est vraiment rempli de menteurs.  Les modos sont complices parce que ce n'est pas possible de laisser passer autant de dsinformations et de mensonges sans tre complice.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ce forum est vraiment rempli de menteurs, d'escrocs, de collabos et de traitres. Les modos sont complices parce que ce n'est pas possible de laisser passer autant de dsinformations et de mensonges sans tre complice.


Oui et il n'y a jamais eu d'attentat, c'est un complot pour cacher l'existence des extra-terrestres  ::ptdr::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Ce forum est vraiment rempli de menteurs, d'escrocs, de collabos et de traitres.  Les modos sont complices parce que ce n'est pas possible de laisser passer autant de dsinformations et de mensonges sans tre complice.


D'aprs ce que j'en ai compris les modrateurs ne modrent pas les "ides",  moins que a soit en violation des lois. Encore heureux sinon si les modrateur prenaient parti sur un dbat ils devraient choisir un camp et supprimer tous les propos de l'autre camp, ca serais bien triste  ::ptdr:: 
Par contre ce que tu viens d'crire la c'est en violation des regles du club parce que c'est pas un argmentaire (bon ou mauvais) c'est juste un flot d'insultes.
Le plus souvent les modrateurs ne mettent pas leur nez dans les discussions politiques et on les comprends, mais il y  des chances qu'ils fassent une exception juste pour toi  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

> Le problme avec une importation massive de musulmans, donc des religieux, quelque soit le niveau de leur religiosit, c'est que a rend le quantitatif qualitatif (les dialecticiens comprendront, les autres peuvent retourner  TF1).


tant parvenu  viter scrupuleusement la tlvision depuis une bonne vingtaine d'annes, je n'ai aucune envie de "retourner  TF1". Or, je ne comprends pas ton assertion. Je ne dis pas que tu dis une nerie, je dis bien que je ne comprends pas. Mais ce type de rhtorique (est-ce un chiasme? un oxymore?) m'intresse, donc je ne rsiste pas qurir quelque explication.
Comment le quantitatif peut-il devenir qualitatif? Ce sont deux faons diffrentes de considrer un objet. Deux units de mesures distinctes, pour le dire ainsi. Un peu de la mme faon qu'il est possible de considrer le courant lectrique par la tension, et/ou par son intensit. Comment l'un pourrait devenir l'autre?
Note: je me fiche compltement du contenu idologique (ou idique si tu prfres; je ne veux pas laisser penser que je te souponne de quelque forme de dogmatisme: ce n'est pas le cas)  propos de l'immigration tout a, la seule chose qui m'intresse ici c'est la logique. Ou la dialectique si tu prfres.




> ma culture politique est plutt marxiste libertaire[...]





> [...]je n'ai donc pas quitt le navire qui coule uniquement sur des critres fiscaux (bien que ceux-ci constituaient en soi un sige jectable)[...]


A tout hasard, as-tu lu _Le banquier anarchiste_ (Pessoa)?




> Je profite du prsent post pour dnoncer une manipulation smantique sur la "phobie" qui est une notion de psychopathologie. Ce qui me rappelle un livre d'un dissident politique (dont j'ai oubli le nom) de l'poque Brejnev, je cite de mmoire, "L'opposition une nouvelle maladie mentale en URSS".


Vladimir Boukovski.




> Donc considrer la critique et le rejet de la religion malfaisante (et qui le prouve tous les jours) en question comme une "phobie", c'est  dire une raction irrationnelle relevant pratiquement de la psychanalyse (cette psychothrapie, soit dit en passant, "marche" assez bien dans les phobies, les vraies), est bien une technique de dnigrement quand l'argumentation rationnelle n'est plus possible. Et puis il vaut mieux collectionner les pouces rouges que d'aller au goulag si on n'est pas dans la bienpensance du moment.


a  l'air intressant ce que tu dis l, mais j'avoue n'y rien comprendre. Que veux-tu dire? Que l'tat exercerait une forme de manipulation sur le citoyens en utilisant des concepts issus de la psychologie (au sens large), comme la phobie (islamophobie, etc)?




> "Toute l'histoire de l'informatique n'a t que l'histoire des systmes d'exploitations" (Le Manifeste du PC)


Amusant.
a me fait galement penser  Debord, _La socit du spectacle_. L'as-tu lu?
L'analyse de tout ce qui est en train de se passer prend une dimension assez effrayante lorsqu'on lui applique le prisme des travaux de Debord.

----------


## Chauve souris

> @Matthieu Vergne
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...tes_islamistes.
> 
> Ca ne compte pas les tentatives qui ont chou.
> 
> Ce forum est vraiment rempli de menteurs, d'escrocs, de collabos et de traitres.  Les modos sont complices parce que ce n'est pas possible de laisser passer autant de dsinformations et de mensonges sans tre complice.


Bah, "la libert est le crime qui contient tous les crimes, c'est notre arme absolue"

Contenu pouvant choquer :










"Donne-moi ta main et prend la mienne", petite chanson djihadiste

----------


## Chauve souris

> tant parvenu  viter scrupuleusement la tlvision depuis une bonne vingtaine d'annes, je n'ai aucune envie de "retourner  TF1". Or, je ne comprends pas ton assertion. Je ne dis pas que tu dis une nerie, je dis bien que je ne comprends pas. Mais ce type de rhtorique (est-ce un chiasme? un oxymore?) m'intresse, donc je ne rsiste pas qurir quelque explication.
> Comment le quantitatif peut-il devenir qualitatif? Ce sont deux faons diffrentes de considrer un objet. Deux units de mesures distinctes, pour le dire ainsi. Un peu de la mme faon qu'il est possible de considrer le courant lectrique par la tension, et/ou par son intensit. Comment l'un pourrait devenir l'autre?
> Note: je me fiche compltement du contenu idologique (ou idique si tu prfres; je ne veux pas laisser penser que je te souponne de quelque forme de dogmatisme: ce n'est pas le cas)  propos de l'immigration tout a, la seule chose qui m'intresse ici c'est la logique. Ou la dialectique si tu prfres.
> 
> 
> 
> A tout hasard, as-tu lu _Le banquier anarchiste_ (Pessoa)?
> 
> Vladimir Boukovski.
> ...


Je vais dvelopper un peu. Le concept, au sens politique, fut formul par Lnine "les changements quantitatifs entrainent des changement qualitatifs". Ce n'est pas seulement constatable au sujet des musulmans et ce n'est mme pas rserv au domaine politique comme le tmoigne ce slogan "Un verre a va, plusieurs verres bonjour les dgts" (j'ai bien cris "verre" et non "vert"). Il est bien clair que 10.000 musulmans dans un pays de culture chrtienne mme si beaucoup sont devenus athes, n'a pas le mme impact que s'ils deviennent 6.000.000 (chiffres officiellement avancs) et se mettent  revendiquer un doublement du nombre des mosques (Boubakeur) et des amnagements  n'en plus finir pour leur religion. Tout ceci indpendamment de l'option terroriste, bien sr.

Mon vieux matre Guy Debord (j'ai plein de vieux matres) va mme plus loin dans la dialectique : l'idologie est dans le qualitatif et le matrialisme dans le quantitatif. La quantit est bien, objectivement, ce qui est mesurable, la qualit, elle, est subjective, comme la puret d'un produit qui n'a pas du tout le mme degr s'il est destin  des usages diffrents (les anticoagulants, comme la warfarine, par exemple dont le taux de puret n'est pas du tout le mme pour la pharmacie et pour l'usage en raticide). En chimie le phnomne est classique dans beaucoup de ractions : l'ammoniaque dans une solution de sulfate de cuivre forme un prcipit jusqu'au moment o l'excs d'ammoniaque produit un complexe transparent appel "bleu cleste". Les seuils quantitatifs qui transforme le quantitatif en qualitatif sont courants dans la chimie et la biochimie. Mme au niveau de l'informatique : si on incrmente une variable entire signe sur 16 bits tout se passe dans la bonne logique quantitative jusqu' la valeur seuil 32767. Une incrmentation de plus et on passe  -1. Toute ressemblance avec cet effet de seuil et le ras-le-bol du trop plein de musulmans ne serait qu'une fortuite concidence...

Quantifier le qualifiable permet des farces verbales. Par exemples dans je ne sais plus quel tat ricain on avait interdit d'enseigner aux homosexuels. Et quelques dialecticiens avaient demand si les bisexuels pourraient enseigner  mi-temps. Reu dans une famille catholique trs pieuse je ne pus m'empcher de poser la question suivante : "la prire, pour l'eau bnite, c'est valable pour combien de litres ?". Parce que si toute l'eau est concerne sans limite de taille il est inutile de rpter le processus, on emmne le pape au bord de la mer, il fait la prire ad hoc et c'est de l'eau bnite assure pour les sicles des sicles.

Si on revient  "nos" musulmans l'idologie qualifie un ras le bol qui va croissant (quantitatif) de ces gens inintgrables et de plus en plus exigeants et insupportables (et je ne parle toujours pas de terrorisme) comme une "phobie" ou mme un "racisme" (le mot fourre-tout  la mode). Le blasphme, tout au moins contre l'islam, n'est pas encore punissable officiellement par la loi de notre rpublique de moins en moins laque. On utilise donc les mthodes staliniennes dont j'ai parl. Sans encore aller jusqu'au goulag, il est clair que les propos critiques sur cette religion sont aussi bienvenus pour le pouvoir qui magouille tant avec les tats musulmans que ceux contre le catholicisme de D.A.F. De Sade, embastill malgr qu'il soit marquis (deux textes de lui en tlchargement sur mon site). Il est devenu impossible de passer le moindre commentaire critique dans un mdia (je dis bien critique et non injurieux). Au risque de rcuprer un point Godwin je dirais que c'est aussi malvenu que de critiquer la Wehrmacht dans la presse des annes 40. Mme Michel Onfray (dont je n'ai que peu apprci son "trait d'athologie", passablement bcl, beaucoup trop idologique pour le philosophe qu'il prtend tre et en "oubliant" Michel Bakounine, une figure pourtant fondamentale de l'athisme) a renonc  tre publi en France.

Encore un exemple (le dernier pour la route) : la grand messe du COPmachin sur l'abomination du rchauffement climatique d aux sans dents (mais, en mme temps, rien n'est dit sur la surpopulation en croissance exponentielle) avec toutes les culpabilisations dignes des pchs du christianisme (d'ailleurs le pape est un activiste l dedans) se heurte pourtant  un petit dtail qui va en sens inverse mme si on ne remet rien en cause sur les affabulations du GIEC et Cie. Une augmentation de deux degrs en un sicle. Admettons ! Mais alors en quoi c'est une abomination pour les pays temprs o on passe, comme c'est le cas en France, pratiquement 6 mois sur 12  chauffer notre habitat. Ca serait si grave que a de ne chauffer que 4 mois ?

De toute faon qu'il fasse chaud ou froid ce n'est nullement li  l'homme mais  Aton. C'est lui qui dcide ! Prosternez-vous devant le seul vrai dieu (et lui il est vraiment Akbar)

Chauve souris (qui fut Akhenaton dans une vie antrieure)

----------


## Jipt

> Reu dans une famille catholique trs pieuse je ne pus m'empcher de poser la question suivante : "la prire, pour l'eau bnite, c'est valable pour combien de litres ?". Parce que si toute l'eau est concerne sans limite de taille il est inutile de rpter le processus, on emmne le pape au bord de la mer, il fait la prire ad hoc et c'est de l'eau bnite assure pour les sicles des sicles.


Excellent !
Ah, a fait du bien de rigoler de bon matin, en ces jours moroses  ::ccool:: 





> Une augmentation de deux degrs en un sicle. Admettons ! Mais alors en quoi c'est une abomination pour les pays temprs o on passe, comme c'est le cas en France, pratiquement 6 mois sur 12  chauffer notre habitat. Ca serait si grave que a de ne chauffer que 4 mois ?


Le problme n'est pas l, pas dans le chauffage de notre habitat. Le problme c'est que si toute la glace du Groenland fond, le niveau des mers monte de... 7 mtres ! J'espre qu'ils se sont gourrs, dans le docu d'hier soir sur Arte...
Les gens qui habitent sur des les cartes postales dont le plus haut sommet est  2 mtres ont du souci  se faire...

Bon dimanche,

----------


## Gaulouis



----------


## LawNasK

> Une augmentation de deux degrs en un sicle. Admettons ! Mais alors en quoi c'est une abomination pour les pays temprs o on passe, comme c'est le cas en France, pratiquement 6 mois sur 12  chauffer notre habitat. Ca serait si grave que a de ne chauffer que 4 mois ?


C'est un peu plus inquitant qu'une simple histoire de chauffage ^_^

Je t'invite  lire la page Wikipedia (c'est long, mais  savoir)

Pour les sceptiques ou ceux qui ne connaissent pas bien le principe, un physicien qui fait des vidos de vulgarisation scientifique en a fait une sur le rchauffement climatique :

----------


## Chauve souris

Au sujet des salades des rchauffistes anthropiques voil un livre blanc un peu srieux  ce sujet (ce sont des matheux). Et a va dans le mme sens de ce que j'ai pu dduire  mon petit niveau de biologiste-cologiste et d'apprenti philosophe (et de parrrranoakkkk critikkkk).

A rcuprer (c'est un pdf) ici : http://www.scmsa.eu/archives/SCM_RC_2015_resume.pdf

Je dis salades parce qu'un lve de CM2 comprendra que lorsque la temprature monte dans une bouteille de soda le gaz carbonique qui y est dissous va l'tre de moins en moins et va se disperser dans l'air. Par contre vous pouvez mettre toute la pression de CO2 que vous voulez sur la dite bouteille, vous ne ferez pas augmenter sa temprature. Confondre les causes et les consquences c'est vieux comme les sophistes que dnonaient Socrate et Platon.

Au sujet de la monte des eaux on ne parle jamais de l'rosion et de la quantit de matire qui est envoy dans les ocans. Ngligeable ou pas ? Parce que si vous faites fondre les glaons de votre pastaga le niveau de liquide ne montera pas mais si vous y balancez vos noix de cajou, si !

Et pour finir voici la photo d'un drle de lascar qui nous enfume (et il ne s'agit pas de Franois Hollande) :


Volcan Lascar 'San Pedro de Atacama'

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il ne faut pas oublier que l'UE est pour l'instant un assemblage de pays a religion / tradition chrtienne... et un poil d'athisme la dessus reprsent par la France.
> 
> A par la bosnie a nos portes qui a une part de musulman... le reste de l'Europe est "comme nous".
> 
> En terme d'intgration et d'ouverture d'esprit, on a fait mieux.
> 
> Il y a 10-15 ans, on a vu les pays de l'est, et on a dcid de les intgrer pour faire barrage a la Russie qui a un peu trop de vues nationalistes... (donc c'tait les russes ou nous qui profitions des pays de l'Est, et vue les ressources qu'il y a ici, valait mieux que ca soit nous).
> 
> Aujourd'hui, on a une Turquie trs dmocratique qui nous a demand  nous rejoindre et a qui on a refus l'accs des annes durant, teignant par la mme la flamme des turcs pour l'Europe.
> ...


Et pourquoi pas la Core du Sud ? ou le Maroc ?
L'UE va se retrouver en guerre avec les kurdes ?

Que voila de drles d'ides pas sorties de ta tte

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ngligeable ou pas ? Parce que si vous faites fondre les glaons de votre pastaga le niveau de liquide ne montera pas


Sauf que ce qui fond c'est les glaciers du Groenland (qui sont sur terre).

Un autre phnomne non ngligeable, la neige/glace c'est blanc, sa rflchit les rayon, les ocan profond c'est noir, sa absorbe la chaleur.
Certains scientifiques suggrait de colorier les toits des villes en blanc. Pour viter la disparition d'un glacier en France, ils l'ont recouvert d'une bche blanche.


De toute faon, la pollution c'est pas que le rchauffement, c'est aussi une question de sant, au Japon ils proposent carrment des distributeur d'oxygne ! tu met ta pice et tu respire de l'air propre pendant 1 minute. Je ne parlerais pas des villes en chines, ou les pics de pollution  Paris c'est de la rigolade  cot.

----------


## LawNasK

> Par contre vous pouvez mettre toute la pression de CO2 que vous voulez sur la dite bouteille, vous ne ferez pas augmenter sa temprature.


Effectivement. Mais on ne parle pas du tout d'un environnement ferm comme une bouteille. Regarde la vido de sciencetonnante que j'ai donn prcdemment, on y explique le fonctionnement de l'effet de serre et l'action des gaz sur celui-ci.

----------


## GPPro

Quand on confond du permafrost est un "glaon dans du pastaga" et qu'on compare l'atmosphre  une bouteille ferme (donc volume limit), on est vraiment au degr 0 de l'argument scientifique.

----------


## Jipt

> Quand on confond du permafrost *est* un "glaon dans du pastaga" et qu'on compare l'atmosphre  une bouteille ferme (donc volume limit), on est vraiment au degr 0 de l'argument scientifique.


Quand on confond le verbe _tre_ et la conjonction _et_ (voir mon avatar), on ferait mieux d'viter de poster.

----------


## GPPro

> Quand on confond le verbe _tre_ et la conjonction _et_ (voir mon avatar), on ferait mieux d'viter de poster.


Quand on a rien  dire sur le fond, on s'acharne sur la forme. Quand on voit ton historique, t'as vraiment rien  dire sur le fond...

----------


## Jipt

> Quand on a rien  dire sur le fond, on s'acharne sur la forme. Quand on voit ton historique, t'as vraiment rien  dire sur le fond...


Le mec il a toujours pas compris pourquoi les publicitaires nous assnent de superbes bombasses pour vendre des yaourts, des bagnoles, tout et n'importe quoi...
Eux ont compris que la forme tait au moins aussi importante que le fond, peut-tre mme plus, des fois, et que faire passer un message radio sur une frquence toute parasite quivaut au degr 0 de la communication.

Je suis content, je suis dj  -3 depuis dix minutes  peine, a prouve bien que je mets le doigt l o a fait mal...

----------


## GPPro

> Je suis content, je suis dj  -3 depuis dix minutes  peine, a prouve bien que *je suis inutile*...


Fixed.

Je comprends mieux tes chouineries sur les -1. T'as vraiment pas compris  quoi a sert.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Quand on confond le verbe tre et la conjonction et (voir mon avatar), on ferait mieux d'viter de poster.





> Je suis content, je suis dj  -3 depuis dix minutes  peine, a prouve bien que je mets le doigt l o a fait mal...


Non sa prouve que ton intervention *est* inutile et quelle n'apporte rien au dbat. Je vois pas comment des esprits logique pourrait de mettre des +1.

De plus il existe des faons plus courtoise de signaler des fautes d'orthographe. je t'ai mis -1 juste pour ca, je vois pas ce que sa apporte d'agresser quelqu'un comme cela.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Quand on confond du permafrost est un "glaon dans du pastaga" et qu'on compare l'atmosphre  une bouteille ferme (donc volume limit), on est vraiment au degr 0 de l'argument scientifique.


Quand on confond le gaz le moins " effet de serre",  savoir le gaz carbonique, alors que d'autres le sont beaucoup plus (mthane, vapeur d'eau), c'est qu'on se laisse berner par la propagande pseudo cologique qui n'a qu'un but : lever des nouvelles taxes (la taxe carbone). Mais il est vrai qu'un impt sur la vapeur d'eau serait assez cocasse et s'ils s'aventuraient  en faire un sur les vaches (qui produisent le plus de mthane) on verrait la FNSEA tout casser (les gauchistes  ct sont des petits joueurs). Alors il qu'il y a toujours des vaches  lait taxables  merci, elles : les automobilistes.

 En effet pourquoi mettre ce rchauffement sur le dos de l'humanit ? Les humains sont trs imbus de leurs personnes, ils arriveront mme  crever en masse sous la surpopulation et la pollution, mais ils n'ont aucun pouvoir sur le climat. Comme je l'ai crit c'est Aton qui dcide. Et si les calottes polaires martiennes ont rgresses aussi ce n'est pas parce que les martiens utilisent trop leurs 4x4.

 Mon petit exemple de la bouteille de soda tait pdagogique et trs rducteur, j'en conviens. Mais rien que lui mettait  mal ce qu'on vous rabche. De plus mon propos tait une interrogation (vraie, car je n'ai pas la rponse) sur l'importance des dchets (rosion et autres) sur la monte du niveau moyen des mers. Car pour l'rosion il est sr que l'humanit en a une grande responsabilit. Mais, bien sr, comme je l'ai dj crit prcdemment, les mthodes staliniennes de la bienpensance tronquent les propos car j'ai bien parl aussi des noix de cajou dans le pastaga. Il y a bien DEUX composants  prendre en compte : l'un d'impact quasi nul sur la monte des eaux et l'autre (glaciers terrestres, rosion, rejets volontaires) qui est  quantifier. Le permafrost, lui, se situe dans des zones horizontales, son dgel n'aura, en principe, peu ou pas d'action sur le niveau des ocans (mais un grand effet sur le dveloppement des moustiques, les "maringouins" disent nos cousins du Qubec).

 Vous pouvez donc marcher dans cette idologie qu'on nous bassine  longueur de mdia, mais il y a de vrais scientifiques qui contredisent toute cette manipulation. Je vous ai mis le dernier lien que j'ai eu sur cette question. Ca fait 171 pages et c'est du srieux (mme un peu indigeste pour les non matheux). Il y a bien d'autres textes  ce sujet. Bien sr l'idologie de la bienpensance va crier au "rvisionnisme" comme elle l'a fait, en son temps, pour Galile. Mais, au moins,  l'poque de Galile, l'idologie du "terrocentrisme" (je ne sais s'il existe un terme ddi, alors j'en invente un) ne servait nullement  lever des impts alors que les affabulations anthropiques sur le gaz carbonique, si. Ajout  cela "l'imprialisme, stade suprme du capitalisme" (Lnine) des ricains qui souhaiteraient contrler la production industrielle (et agricole aussi) sous prtexte cologique afin qu'aucun pays tiers leur fasse de l'ombre car, pour eux, toute la plante doit tre  leurs bottes. Ils ont gagn pour l'Europe avec la fantoche Merkel, mais pour l'Inde, les pays d'Amrique du sud, etc. ce n'est pas vident.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Le mec il a toujours pas compris pourquoi les publicitaires nous assnent de superbes bombasses pour vendre des yaourts, des bagnoles, tout et n'importe quoi...
> Eux ont compris que la forme tait au moins aussi importante que le fond, peut-tre mme plus, des fois, et que faire passer un message radio sur une frquence toute parasite quivaut au degr 0 de la communication.
> 
> Je suis content, je suis dj  -3 depuis dix minutes  peine, a prouve bien que je mets le doigt l o a fait mal...


Je plussoie ! Moi je relis dix fois mes messages afin de traquer les ftes rsiduelles. De plus la forme sert aussi  faire passer un contenu parfois indigeste. Les prouesses (et les mtaphores) que j'ai d faire,  ce niveau, dans mes cours d'informatiques...

Je me souviens d'un qui affirmait qu'un socitaire de la Comdie Franaise qui rciterait un cours de fac auquel il n'en traverait que pouic gagnerait 50 % de valeur pdagogique que si c'tait son auteur qui bafouille.

Tiens ! Tu collectionnes aussi les pouces rouges ! Mais, ptui ! j'en ai bien plus, je te les montrerais  la rcr.  ::aie::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Non sa prouve que ton intervention *est* inutile et quelle n'apporte rien au dbat. Je vois pas comment des esprits logique pourrait de mettre des +1.
> 
> De plus il existe des faons plus courtoise de signaler des fautes d'orthographe. je t'ai mis -1 juste pour ca, je vois pas ce que sa apporte d'agresser quelqu'un comme cela.


L'agression, pour moi, est de tronquer mon propos afin de le dnigrer. Et avec une faute d'orthographe sur une malheureuse ligne pour ne rien arranger.

----------


## deuche

> L'agression, pour moi, est de tronquer mon propos afin de le dnigrer. Et avec une faute d'orthographe sur une malheureuse ligne pour ne rien arranger.


J'en ai compt quatre.
Le problme de Jipt, c'est qu'il ne voit les fautes que chez certaines personnes. Jamais  grand jamais il n'a repris une seule fois les fautes de BenoitM. Par exemple.

Alors que de nous tous c'est celui qui en fait le plus. 
Il aime bien reprendre les fautes chez ceux avec lesquels son opinion diverge.
C'est de bonne guerre, mais cela reste du deux poids, deux mesures qui effectivement n'apporte rien au dbat.

----------


## BenoitM

> J'en ai compt quatre.
> Le problme de Jipt, c'est qu'il ne voit les fautes que chez certaines personnes. Jamais  grand jamais il n'a repris une seule fois les fautes de BenoitM. Par exemple.
> 
> Il aime bien reprendre les fautes chez ceux avec lesquels son opinion diverge.
> C'est de bonne guerre, mais cela reste du deux poids, deux mesures qui effectivement n'apporte rien au dbat.


Povre petit  :;): 
En gnral tes interventions n'apportent pas non plus grand chose au dbat  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> J'en ai compt quatre.


Dans le petit bout de sazearte ? Mais il y en a 9, ma poule ! a doit encore tre ces satanes micro-coupures (private joke)... 


> Non sa prouve que ton intervention est inutile et qu'elle n'apporte rien au dbat. Je vois pas comment des esprits logiques pourraient de mettre des +1.
> 
> De plus il existe des faons plus courtoises de signaler des fautes d'orthographe. je t'ai mis -1 juste pour ca, je vois pas ce que sa apporte d'agresser quelqu'un comme cela.


8 d'orthographe pure et dure, et une de typographie (majuscule en dbut de phrase, siouplait...)

Tiens, tu fais bien de venir poster, toi (deuche), a fait un bout de temps que a me dmangeait, ce truc qui me turlupine : _il n'y a qu'un seul deuche qui poste, ici, ou vous tes plusieurs ?_ Car ce post ne comporte qu'une seule faute, un miracle de ta part (enfin, selon celui  qui je parle), mais a arrive, a arrive. 
D'o cette interrogation...

Alors ta faute (comme a tu te coucheras moins bte ce soir) est l :



> Le problme de Jipt, c'est qu'il ne voit les fautes que chez certaines personnes. Jamais ** grand jamais il n'a repris une seule fois les fautes de BenoitM.


Habituellement on rencontre plutt _Jamais au grand jamais_, mais si tu veux te la jouer _Le Cid_ ( _ rage  dsespoir [...]_ ), alors il n'y a pas de majuscule puisque la phrase est commence. Dsol !

Quant  BenoitM je t'ai dj dit que c'tait parce qu'il tait Belge, l-bas on ne cause pas franais comme ici,  ::ptdr:: 




> Il aime bien reprendre les fautes chez ceux avec lesquels son opinion diverge.
> C'est de bonne guerre, mais cela reste du deux poids, deux mesures qui effectivement n'apporte rien au dbat.


Nan, en fait (et a aussi je te l'ai dj dit [mais c'est peut-tre un autre deuche qui l'a lu ?]), _qui aime bien chtie bien_ et j'aimerais vraiment que tu sois  la hauteur du combat que tu mnes.
Sauf que certains de tes posts (c'est l'autre deuche ?) font penser  un soldat qui partirait  la guerre avec sa carabine d'un certain calibre et ses munitions d'un autre calibre...

----------


## deuche

Afin dlever le dbat, que pensez-vous de la confrence de presse entre Poutine et Hollande  Moscou jeudi dernier ?

Sur le blog de Mdiapart il y a un lien vers lintgralit de la confrence (pas encore vue).
Sur la forme, on peut dj constater que la presse ne sest pas fait lcho de cet vnement puisque nous trouvons en premier des liens vers la presse alternative, RT France, puis lElyse et enfin un premier article vers le journal Le Parisien. 

Il sagit tout de mme dun accord pour lutter contre Daech.

Je note des divergences de ton selon les sources dinformations allant de Hollande sest fait ramasser  Poutine et Hollande trouve un accord.
Mais trangement pas les critiques virulente contre les agissements de Poutine en Syrie.

Autre dtail sur la forme, Hollande saffiche avec le drapeau de la France et le drapeau Europen. Et pourquoi pas celui de l'Otan ?

Mais encore une fois, rien dans la presse crite mainstream.
Il ny a-t-il que moi qui pense que cela puisse tre important ?

----------


## souviron34

> ....


Je suis pas mal d'accord avec ce que tu dis sur le RC, mais il y a un sous-forum ddi  l'cologie (_ici_), avec au moins 2 discussions sur le sujet (_dont une dans les "importants" en tte Le rchauffement climatique est-il irrversible ?. assez complte_)..

Merci d'y aller et de ne pas trop faire driver celle-ci  ::D:

----------


## LawNasK

> snip


Vraiment, regarde cette vido : 



Si tu n'es pas d'accord avec cet avis scientifique, donne nous le tien; mais argumente un peu mieux que "mais dans un truc sans aucun rapport a fait pas pareil".
Mais +1 souviron, continuons ailleurs.




> Il ny a-t-il que moi qui pense que cela puisse tre important ?


Les histoires de drapeau ? Oui, compltement.

----------


## deuche

> Les histoires de drapeau ? Oui, compltement.


Non, l'entrevue entre Poutine et Hollande ? ::weird::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Dans le petit bout de sazearte ? Mais il y en a 9, ma poule ! a doit encore tre ces satanes micro-coupures (private joke)...


Tu es gonfl de dire cela, micro-coupures y'a pas de trait d'union par exemple.
On va s'amuser un peu OK Jipt:




> 8 d'orthographe pure et dure, et une de typographie (majuscule en dbut de phrase, *siouplait*...)
> 
> Tiens, tu fais bien de venir poster, toi (deuche), a fait un bout de temps que a me dmangeait, ce truc qui me turlupine : il n'y a qu'un *seul* deuche qui poste, ici, ou vous tes plusieurs ? Car ce post ne comporte qu'une seule faute, un miracle de ta part (enfin, selon celui  qui je parle), mais a arrive, a arrive. 
> D'o cette interrogation...





> Le mec il *a* toujours pas compris pourquoi les publicitaires nous assnent de superbes bombasses pour vendre des yaourts, des bagnoles, tout et n'importe quoi...


Je reprends tes termes:
Quand on crit  micro-coupures , on ferait mieux d'viter de poster.  ::mrgreen:: 

Tout le monde ici fait des fautes d'orthographe, toi y compris, tu en fais peut-tre moins que certains (comme moi), mais tu en fais.

Ce genre de remarque est inutile et non constructive, et inutile de rprimander les autres pour a.

----------


## AoCannaille

> ...


Les mots que tu as mis en gras sont senss tre des fautes? 

Le problme est bien plus grave qu'en apparence....

----------


## RyzenOC

> Les mots que tu as mis en gras sont senss tre des fautes?


Oui, siouplait en bon Francois sa n'existe pas.
"Le mec il a toujours"=="Le mec il n'a toujours"

"il n'y a qu'un seul deuche qui poste"
deuche est normalement fminin, seul==seule





> Bref, beaucoup de mauvaise fois de ta part...


Oui, c'tait fait exprs.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Oui, siouplait en bon *Francois* *sa* n'existe pas.
> "Le mec il a toujours"=="Le mec il n'a toujours"
> 
> "il n'y a qu'un seul deuche qui poste"
> deuche est normalement fminin, seul==seule


Siouplait est clairement fait exprs la rigueur on peut accepter la mauvaise utilisation de la ngation, mais on est quand mme dans un registre "oral" o son absence est tolre...Deuche pour moi est une homme  ::weird:: 

seul == seule ? Mme en logique boolenne tu fais des fautes  ::mrgreen:: 

Bref, beaucoup de mauvaise fois de ta part... tu as du chercher dans plusieurs messages plutt longs pour trouver des fautes pas vraiment graves (compares  et/est, /a, c'est/ses/s'est ...). Si tu ne faisais que ce type de fautes, personne ne te le reprocherait  ::zoubi:: 

Tout le monde fait des fautes, c'est vrai, mais dj supprimer les fautes signales par le correcteur orthographique du navigateur allge normment les souffrances des lecteurs.

L'idal tant de se concentrer sur la qualit de nos interventions et non sur leur quantit  :8-):

----------


## Jipt

> Siouplait est clairement fait exprs la rigueur on peut accepter la mauvaise utilisation de la ngation, mais on est quand mme dans un registre "oral" o son absence est tolre...Deuche pour moi est une homme 
> 
> seul == seule ? Mme en logique boolenne tu fais des fautes 
> 
> Bref, beaucoup de mauvaise fois de ta part... tu as du chercher dans plusieurs messages plutt longs pour trouver des fautes pas vraiment graves (compares  et/est, /a, c'est/ses/s'est ...). Si tu ne faisais que ce type de fautes, personne ne te le reprocherait 
> 
> Tout le monde fait des fautes, c'est vrai, mais dj supprimer les fautes signales par le correcteur orthographique du navigateur allge normment les *souffrances* des lecteurs.
> 
> L'idal tant de se concentrer sur la qualit de nos interventions et non sur leur quantit


Enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend !
J't'ai pluss mais je ne peux pas plusser plus qu'un seul coup de pouce, alors j'en remets une couche ici :  :+1:   :+1:   :+1:   :+1:   :+1:   :+1:   :+1:  

Et j'ai mis _souffrances_ en gras pour bien relever que c'est exactement ce que je ressens, un peu comme des cahots et autres nids de poule sur une route qui devrait tre lisse (ma lecture), rsultat je passe mon temps  viter / corriger les dfauts pour pouvoir avancer / comprendre ce que l'autre a voulu dire, avec tous les risques de mauvaise interprtation (reproch un million de fois  deuche)...

----------


## deuche

Poutine : "Il y a un comme un oloduc vivant qui part des territoires contrls par Daech et qui arrive en Turquie. C'est un flux ininterrompu. Le gouvernement Turc ne peut pas ne pas tre au courant. Nous parlons de flux industriel."


Trs instructif.

----------


## Mingolito

::fleche::  source

----------


## RyzenOC

Pourquoi la moitie des "hros de l'information" son sur TF1 ?   ::mouarf:: 
+1 merci pour ce moment de rigolade.

----------


## ManusDei

Mme si j'aime beaucoup odieux connard, je pense qu'un lien aurait suffit.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Vous pouvez donc marcher dans cette idologie qu'on nous bassine  longueur de mdia, mais il y a de vrais scientifiques qui contredisent toute cette manipulation. Je vous ai mis le dernier lien que j'ai eu sur cette question. Ca fait 171 pages et c'est du srieux (mme un peu indigeste pour les non matheux). Il y a bien d'autres textes  ce sujet. Bien sr l'idologie de la bienpensance va crier au "rvisionnisme" comme elle l'a fait, en son temps, pour Galile. Mais, au moins,  l'poque de Galile, l'idologie du "terrocentrisme" (je ne sais s'il existe un terme ddi, alors j'en invente un) ne servait nullement  lever des impts alors que les affabulations anthropiques sur le gaz carbonique, si. Ajout  cela "l'imprialisme, stade suprme du capitalisme" (Lnine) des ricains qui souhaiteraient contrler la production industrielle (et agricole aussi) sous prtexte cologique afin qu'aucun pays tiers leur fasse de l'ombre car, pour eux, toute la plante doit tre  leurs bottes. Ils ont gagn pour l'Europe avec la fantoche Merkel, mais pour l'Inde, les pays d'Amrique du sud, etc. ce n'est pas vident.


Tu parles sans doute du "scandale pour les cons" de VW ? Les allemands se sont fait avoir mais c'est une goutte d'eau par rapport  leur production industrielle. Ceux qui se font surtout avoir sont les autres membres de l'UE dont la production industrielle est en chute libre, merci Maastricht, merci Delors, merci VGE.
Lintrt de la COP, c'est de pouvoir dbattre de toutes les sources de pollution et notamment les plus dangereuses comme le nuclaire. Et de voir qui en rcupre les billes :
en France, nous avons des cologistes tellement idiots qu'ils ont saut  pied joint dans le pige des nuclocrates  savoir qu'il valait mieux le nuclaire que l'effet de serre.

Les japonais, les ukrainiens, les victimes franaises du nuage de Tchernobyl et les futures victimes de l'accident nuclaire en court du WIPP ne sont pas de cet avis.

Personnellement je prfre me chauffer au bois, c'est ce que j'ai trouv de plus sain avec la gothermie.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Poutine : "Il y a un comme un oloduc vivant qui part des territoires contrls par Daech et qui arrive en Turquie. C'est un flux ininterrompu. Le gouvernement Turc ne peut pas ne pas tre au courant. Nous parlons de flux industriel."
> 
> 
> Trs instructif.


Donc les turcs ont bien abattu l'avion russe pour protger leur pipeline, et ils taient en embuscade.
Je suis ravi d'avoir mis cette hypothse sur nos ondes  :;): 
Leur excuse de dire qu'ils m'ont confondu avec un avion syrien n'a aucun sens.

Si la France en avait, nous livrerions des SAM aux chypriotes et aux grecs, puisque l'arme de l'air turque a procd  plus de 2000 violations de leur espace arien.
Mais nous en avons pas.




> Autre dtail sur la forme, Hollande saffiche avec le drapeau de la France et le drapeau Europen. Et pourquoi pas celui de l'Otan ?
> 
> Mais encore une fois, rien dans la presse crite mainstream.
> Il ny a-t-il que moi qui pense que cela puisse tre important ?


C'est parce que Hollande en visite chez l'oncle tom, pass de l'hyperpuissance  l'hyperimpuissance, ca excite les petites mes pubres.
Alors que chez le terrible petit fils de Staline et d'Ivan le rouge, brrr ca fait peur. Mieux vaux serrer la main  Porochenko, entre pantins on se comprend.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Si la France en avait, nous livrerions des SAM aux chypriotes et aux grecs, puisque l'arme de l'air turque a procd  plus de 2000 violations de leur espace arien.
> Mais nous en avons pas.


Euh...

Nous avons du portable, du lger, du lourd, et du projet.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Euh...
> 
> Nous avons du portable, du lger, du lourd, et du projet.


Raison de plus pour les fournir  prix casss. Mais bizarrement les grecs et chypriotes s'quipent plutt en matriel russe dans ce domaine.

De toute faon, "nous" avons un problme de voisinage avec les turcs depuis l'invasion de Chypre en 1974. Et l'chec du plan de pays d'Annan. Et ce n'est pas l'oTan qui va rsoudre le problme. Pas pour rien que les russes la surnomme "no action, talk only".

----------


## deuche

> Donc les turcs ont bien abattu l'avion russe pour protger leur pipeline, et ils taient en embuscade.
> Je suis ravi d'avoir mis cette hypothse sur nos ondes 
> Leur excuse de dire qu'ils m'ont confondu avec un avion syrien n'a aucun sens.


Ce n'est pas un pipeline. C'est un flot ininterrompu de camions qui livrent le ptrole en Turquie.
Poutine explique qu'avec l'argent de ces ventes, Daech se dveloppe, achte des armes qui se retournent ensuite contre nous.

Que voulez-vous dire  ca ? Que voulez-vous dire quand notre premier ministre explique sans rire que la Turquie, le Quatar et l'Arabie Saoudite combatte l'EI ? 

Est-il utile de rappeller que la Turquie est dans l'Otan ?

Mais encore une fois, ce qu'il se passe est extrmement grve. Poutine explique galement qu'il considrait la Turquie comme un pays allie et que d'avoir descendu un avion Russe est ressenti comme une trahison.

Et donc que l'une des plus grosse puissance militaire de ce monde commence  s'nerver personne ne s'en meut ? Pas le moindre article dans la presse ?

----------


## ddoumeche

Et que c'est ce que la Russie va faire, entrer en guerre contre la Turquie ? pour un avion perdu ? c'est dj plus ou moins le cas, et de toute faon cela ne nous concerne pas directement dans ce jeu de billards  trois et  trois bandes. Ils vont juste s'nerver et armer les kurdes de Turquie comme  la bonne poque de la guerre froide.

S'ils s'gorgent, personne actuellement ne va lever le petit doigt pour la Turquie.

PS : les cliqueurs fous, au lieu de mettre des +1 ou des -1, argumentez.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et donc que l'une des plus grosse puissance militaire de ce monde commence  s'nerver personne ne s'en meut ? Pas le moindre article dans la presse ?


Qui risquerait une guerre nuclaire pour des ukrainiens ou des turcs ? Ou des Norvgiens si vous avez regarder la srie Occuped sur Arte.

----------


## deuche

> Et que c'est ce que la Russie va faire, entrer en guerre contre la Turquie ? pour un avion perdu ? c'est dj plus ou moins le cas, et de toute faon cela ne nous concerne pas directement dans ce jeu de billards  trois et  trois bandes. Ils vont juste s'nerver et armer les kurdes de Turquie comme  la bonne poque de la guerre froide.
> 
> S'ils s'gorgent, personne actuellement ne va lever le petit doigt pour la Turquie.


Je pense que nous sommes au contraire trs impliqu. Quand Hollande annonce que la Russie et la France vont changer des informations et qu'ils vont s'allier pour combattre ensemble Daech, il faut voir ensuite la tte que tire Hollande quand Poutine parle de trahison de la part des Turcs.

Est-il utile de rappeller que sans sources de financement Daech ne serait pas en mesure d'exister et que probablement nous n'aurions pas eu les attentats sur notre sols, ni sur le sol des voisins. Avec l'argent de la vente du ptrole, Daech doit bien en faire quelque chose non ?

C'est ce quelque chose qu'il conviendrait de dfinir.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je pense que nous sommes au contraire trs impliqu. Quand Hollande annonce que la Russie et la France vont changer des informations et qu'ils vont s'allier pour combattre ensemble Daech, il faut voir ensuite la tte que tire Hollande quand Poutine parle de trahison de la part des Turcs.
> 
> Est-il utile de rappeller que sans sources de financement Daech ne serait pas en mesure d'exister et que probablement nous n'aurions pas eu les attentats sur notre sols, ni sur le sol des voisins. Avec l'argent de la vente du ptrole, Daech doit bien en faire quelque chose non ?
> 
> C'est ce quelque chose qu'il conviendrait de dfinir.


Voyons, la Turquie s'nerve parce que le fiston Erdogan touche une grosse commission sur la ptrole vendu, et c'est comme cela que Daech s'achte ses amitis.
Tout comme le fils Hunter Biden (celui qui est vivant) sige au conseil d'administration du premier groupe gazier ukrainien. 
Tout comme le fils Mitterand touchait ses commissions sur le sang de l'Afrique les affaires avec le continent noir.

Mais je ne pense pas que la France va faire quelque chose : les liens franco-turcs sont assez anciens, la France a toujours pratiqu un double jeu, et nos hommes politiques sont trop compromis pour ne pas dire plus.
La Russie cloue la Turquie au Pilori parce qu'elle a plus a gagner  tre menaante qu' agir vraiment.




> Qui risquerait une guerre nuclaire pour des ukrainiens ou des turcs ? Ou des Norvgiens si vous avez regarder la srie Occuped sur Arte.


J'ai regard, c'est un peu dprimant de bobosme et l'accumulation de poncifs (le mchant franais de l'UE et ces traitres de sudois qui couchent avec les russes). Mais au moins il y a une histoire.

----------


## Mingolito

*"Quand on consulte des images de jihadistes, on est jihadiste"* : 
La petite phrase de Sarkozy tourne en drision
Cette affirmation de l'ancien prsident de la Rpublique, lundi lors d'un meeting pour les lections rgionales, a fait bondir certains internautes.
Sarkozy remonte dans le classement des politiques les plus dbi...




> Par Francetv info avec AFP
> Mis  jour le 01/12/2015 | 12:07 , publi le 01/12/2015 | 11:09
> "Pourquoi, depuis les attentats de janvier, rien navait t mis en uvre ?" Nicolas Sarkozy a estim, lundi 30 novembre,  Rouen (Seine-Maritime), que "rien n'a t fait" par le gouvernement en matire de scurit depuis les attaques terroristes contre Charlie Hebdo et l'Hyper Cacher, demandant d'aller "plus loin", en crant notamment des "centres de dradicalisation".
> 
> Selon lui, "la Rpublique a recul sous la pression de la bien-pensance qui nous empchait de dbattre de ce que nous voulions dbattre", rappelant les critiques qu'il avait essuyes aprs son discours de Grenoble (Isre), en juillet 2010, et  l'occasion du dbat sur l'identit nationale. "Lorsque j'avais dit que quelqu'un qui a trahi la France doit se voir retirer la nationalit franaise, c'tait  Grenoble", a dclar le prsident des Rpublicains lors d'un meeting de soutien  la liste de la droite et du centre mene en Normandie par Herv Morin (UDI) pour les lections rgionales.
> 
> Le "raisonnement neuneu du jour"
> "Je veux dire aux autorits qu'il faut aller plus loin, qu'il faut crer des centres de dradicalisation, a propos Nicolas Sarkozy. Pourquoi n'a-t-on pas mis en uvre le dlit de consultations de sites jihadistes ? Pardon de cette image, mais quand on consulte des images de pdophilie, on est un pdophile, quand on consulte des images de jihadistes on est un jihadiste,  moins de dmontrer qu'on est un professeur qui fait des recherches."
> 
> ...

----------


## Chauve souris

Oh l l ! Je lis une enfilade guerrire sur ce qu'il convient de faire au nom de Lafrance ! Et c'est quoi Lafrance ? Une bande de veaux (l'expression est de De Gaulle qui les a vu passer du ptainisme au gaullisme de juin 44  septembre 44) qui ont vir leur cuti et adorent Hollande depuis les attentats islamistes alors qu'il en est le responsable direct  la fois pour les avoir fait entrer et en mme temps pour n'avoir fait aucun contrle sur ceux qui entraient. Si on ajoute  cela que les jeunes sont de plus en plus crtiniss et asociables par leur smartphone et leur Facebook vous comprendrez que je laisse  d'autres l'assertion que je serais enpatriotifi  la sauce FN. En ralit je ne suis plus franais que par le fait que j'ai un passeport dpendant de cet tat et plus aucune attache envers ce pays autre que culturelle (mais c'est  mettre au pass car la culture franaise n'intresse nullement les franais). Sur le fond du sujet ma position est claire : on achte ce qu'il est ncessaire d'acheter  des pays mais il n'est nul besoin de faire ami-ami avec eux. Pas plus que je recherche  copiner avec mon boulanger. Pour le reste de l'actualit internationale je lis que Hollande - toujours lui - va balancer (encore et toujours) des milliards aux roitelets africains sous couvert d'cologie. Bon, si c'est ce qui plait aux franais qui prfrent vgter avec leurs bas salaires et leur retraite dprcie, souffrez que je n'ai plus du tout d'affinits avec ce peuple.

----------


## r0d

> En ralit je ne suis plus franais que par le fait que j'ai un passeport dpendant de cet tat et plus aucune attache envers ce pays autre que culturelle (mais c'est  mettre au pass car la culture franaise n'intresse nullement les franais).


Mais l'attache culturelle est extrmement importante.
Je ne vis plus en France depuis une dizaine d'annes, et je tiens souvent ce type de discours: je n'ai de franais que ma carte d'identit, etc.
Mais en fait, comme tu le dis, il reste cette attache culturelle, qui est bien plus importante qu'on ne le croit souvent. Debord n'tait-il pas franais?  :;): 
Et il y a plus que a.
Il y a d'abord la langue. C'est fondamental la langue. 
Car la langue dfinit un pistm (Foucault; un autre franais tiens), c'est  dire une faon de penser. Je me rends compte, avec l'age, que je comprends plus aisment un Descartes (franais) qu'un Spinoza (hollandais). J'ai choisi Descartes  dessein, car ce fut le premier savant  crire en franais (et non en latin comme c'tait la norme  l'poque).
Personnellement, je me fiche de ce que sont les franais, ou plutt la reprsentation que l'on en a. Comme s'il tait possible de rduire un peuple entier  un strotype... Tu dis que la culture franaise n'intresse pas les franais. Hypothse risque qui, mme si elle tait exacte, serait sans objet. Cette culture est l, elle est riche, et si toi tu souhaites te l'approprier, quelle importance si les autres n'en veulent pas?

Je m'en rends compte aujourd'hui aprs de longues annes de fuite, que ce qui fait de moi un franais ce n'est pas une religion, ce n'est pas une couleur de peau, ce ne sont pas des traditions, mais c'est une langue, un pistm, et une culture. Je ne compte pas pour autant revenir en France de sitt, certainement jamais en fait (c'est encore un autre dbat, mais ce n'est pas pour des raisons matrielles), mais je me rends compte que ce n'est pas si facile que a de dire: "non je ne suis plus franais".

Note que si tu tais si indiffrent que cela  tes racines franaises, tu ne serais certainement pas ici, sur un forum francophone,  crire quotidiennement.

----------


## Jipt

> Il y a d'abord la langue. C'est fondamental la langue.


As-tu remarqu les voles de  :-1:  que je ramasse, quand j'essaye de dire la mme chose et de la dfendre ?
Heureusement qu'ils me glissent dessus comme la pluie sur les plumes d'un canard,  ::mrgreen:: 




> Note que si tu tais si indiffrent que cela  tes racines franaises, tu ne serais certainement pas ici, sur un forum francophone,  crire quotidiennement.


lol ! + 1  :;): 




> [...] la culture franaise n'intresse nullement les franais [....]


Hey, dis donc, parle pour toi !
Ou alors c'est que je ne suis plus Franais, si ce n'est ma CI, mon langage, ma culture et l'endroit o j'habite  ::P:

----------


## r0d

> As-tu remarqu les voles de  que je ramasse, quand j'essaye de dire la mme chose et de la dfendre ?
> Heureusement qu'ils me glissent dessus comme la pluie sur les plumes d'un canard,


Oui enfin, je ne dis pas exactement la mme chose quoi. Bien que je suis d'accord avec toi sur de nombreux points.
Et puis il y a la question de la mthode.
Je crois notamment qu'il s'agit d'une question bien plus complexe qu'il n'y parait, et qui mrite une discussion spcifique et isole. Pourquoi n'ouvrirais-tu pas un fil ddi?  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Pourquoi n'ouvrirais-tu pas un fil ddi?


Genre a, dans la Taverne ? Ben vi, comme a on peut aussi boire un coup,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Mais l'attache culturelle est extrmement importante.
> Je ne vis plus en France depuis une dizaine d'annes, et je tiens souvent ce type de discours: je n'ai de franais que ma carte d'identit, etc.
> Mais en fait, comme tu le dis, il reste cette attache culturelle, qui est bien plus importante qu'on ne le croit souvent. Debord n'tait-il pas franais? 
> Et il y a plus que a.
> Il y a d'abord la langue. C'est fondamental la langue. 
> Car la langue dfinit un pistm (Foucault; un autre franais tiens), c'est  dire une faon de penser. Je me rends compte, avec l'age, que je comprends plus aisment un Descartes (franais) qu'un Spinoza (hollandais). J'ai choisi Descartes  dessein, car ce fut le premier savant  crire en franais (et non en latin comme c'tait la norme  l'poque).
> Personnellement, je me fiche de ce que sont les franais, ou plutt la reprsentation que l'on en a. Comme s'il tait possible de rduire un peuple entier  un strotype... Tu dis que la culture franaise n'intresse pas les franais. Hypothse risque qui, mme si elle tait exacte, serait sans objet. Cette culture est l, elle est riche, et si toi tu souhaites te l'approprier, quelle importance si les autres n'en veulent pas?
> 
> Je m'en rends compte aujourd'hui aprs de longues annes de fuite, que ce qui fait de moi un franais ce n'est pas une religion, ce n'est pas une couleur de peau, ce ne sont pas des traditions, mais c'est une langue, un pistm, et une culture. Je ne compte pas pour autant revenir en France de sitt, certainement jamais en fait (c'est encore un autre dbat, mais ce n'est pas pour des raisons matrielles), mais je me rends compte que ce n'est pas si facile que a de dire: "non je ne suis plus franais".
> ...


Justes propos !

Et si mes quelques expriences m'ont montr que la culture franaise, les franais n'en ont plus rien  fiche (j'ai lu qu'une jeune fille, reprsentant la France, a eu un prix d'interprtation par sa qualit de voix, et elle chantait... en anglais). "What Apollinaire ? C'est-y qu'c'est ta grand mre ?" (chantait Ferr, il y a bien longtemps) elle intressait, par contre, mes jeunes amis marocains, issus pourtant d'un milieu populaire (pre sergent dans l'arme auxiliaire et dont le fils ain me rclamait "le dserteur"...). Je m'tais mme risqu  leur dclamer "les djinns" de Victor Hugo ("Non, Monsieur Lahcen", prcisais-je  l'un d'eux, "pas les blue jeans").

Mais tu n'as pas pouss l'exotisme bien loin : la Belgique (o on retrouve les mmes problmes d'islamistes qu'en France). Pourtant j'avais bien aim l'atmosphre belge quand j'avais t faire un tour  Bruxelles (et Anvers). Mais c'tait il y a 45 ans. La France aussi c'tait pas mal  cette poque... Il n'y a plus rien, plus plus rien

----------


## MABROUKI

> rod2
> Il y a d'abord la langue. C'est fondamental la langue. 
>  Car la langue dfinit un pistm (Foucault; un autre franais tiens), c'est  dire une faon de penser. Je me rends compte, avec l'age, que je comprends plus aisment un Descartes (franais) qu'un Spinoza (hollandais). J'ai choisi Descartes  dessein, car ce fut le premier savant  crire en franais (et non en latin comme c'tait la norme  l'poque).
>  Personnellement, je me fiche de ce que sont les franais, ou plutt la reprsentation que l'on en a


"Cogito, ergo sum"  (Je pense, donc je suis) disait le grand Descartes....!!!
Sans faut-il ajouter  que Penser necessite le support d'une Langue Commune  quelconque  pour la transmettre ,faute de quoi cette reflexion cartesienne serait restee dans la "poitrine" de Descartes...
En arabe ,le substantitif Logique (ou ce qui a du Sense)  ,se dit "Mantaq"  derive du verbe "Nataqa" qui veut dire  parler...
C'est une traduction arabe en mot  mot du grec :le Logos grec est le discours parle ou ecrit..
Logos dsigne galement la Raison, forme de pense dont on considre qu'elle dcoule de la capacit  utiliser une langue...
Le mot francais Logique vient de Logos...c..d de Langue ...

La langue parlee et surtout ecrite permet de transmettre "ce qui a du Sens Universel"...,
Or la langue ecrite est produite non par Mr tout le Monde,mais bien par une Elite...
C'est cette production qui est le stereotype de l'ensemble des  francais...
Sans cette Elite ,les francais du fait de leur existence meme sont incapable de  produire aucun stereotype...

Pour ces motifs,on voit que la Langue permet la transmission de tous les  Arts ,donc d'une facon d'exister ou etre ?ou pour parler communement  d'une Culture...

Quant  la representation des francais ,elle ne saurait se reduire au commun des mortels avec ses defauts et travers , et ce serait une plutot une representation etriquee....
La representation des francais est bien plus tributaire de la culture francaise ,qui plonge ses racines aussi bien dans le pass et que le present...
M.Foucault sans l'appui sur Descartes ,Montesquieu ,Voltaire ,Rousseau est un minus si je puis dire !!!

----------


## LawNasK

> La langue parlee et surtout ecrite permet de transmettre "ce qui a du Sens Universel"...


Pas la tienne, car





> La langue parlee et surtout ecrite permet de transmettre "ce qui a du Sens Universel"...
> Or la langue ecrite est produite non par Mr tout le Monde,mais bien par une Elite...
> C'est cette production qui est le stereotype de l'ensemble des  francais...
> Sans cette Elite ,les francais du fait de leur existence meme sont incapable de  produire aucun stereotype...


 :8O:   ::weird::   ::koi::   ::cfou:: 

D'abord, a ne veut rien dire. Ensuite, la double ngation  la fin m'a tue. Ensuite, a ne veut rien dire. Ensuite, qu'entends-tu par produire ? Ensuite, a ne veut rien dire. Ensuite, je ne pense pas que les lites soit  l'origine de tous les strotypes franais (notamment les strotypes sur les lites  ::D: ). Enfin, a ne veut rien dire.


Je suis d'accord sur le fond avec Jipt et r0d. Moins sur la forme qu'utilise Jipt, mme si je le comprends.


Ayant la chance (?) d'tre jeune, je ctoie principalement des jeunes. Et pour nous (je ne parle ici que des jeunes que je connais, du niveau de culture 0 (<<c'est quoi l'Ukraine ?>>) aux individus trs cultivs; chantillon non reprsentatif de la population), la culture franaise... Je ne trouve pas vraiment de mot, mais l'ide principale, c'est qu'on connait le truc et on s'en balance. 
Attention, bien entendu qu'elle nous a influenc profondment et continu  le faire. Bien entendu que notre faon d'tre et de penser, a t modele par cette culture (et a se voit trs bien chez certain). Mais je ne connais absolument personne d' peu prs mon ge en tat de rflchir par lui mme (c'est  dire ne fait pas que rpter ce que disent ses parents (les gens sans rflexion comme a sont trs minoritaire dans le groupe dont je parle)) qui se revendique franais, et qui est un tant soi peu fire d'tre franais ou de ce qu'ont accompli des franais.
Pour nous (mme groupe que prcdemment), un franais et un chinois sont pareil, mis  part la langue et la culture (on retrouve ici la notion de culture dans le sens influence, faon d'tre, mais rien d'autre). On ne sera pas plus fier d'un franais qui trouve une solution pour avoir de l'nergie infini qu'un allemand, un coren ou un sud-africain. 
Pour faire simple : Racine, Molire, La Fontaine, on connait (enfin, la plupart connaissent, certains ont lu). C'est bien, agrable  lire. Et on s'en fout.
Les Lumires, ce sont tout autant des "sauveurs" que des racistes, antismites, misogynes, etc. Et on s'en fout aussi.
La langue, c'est un outil de communication. Le ct hritage, on l'a laiss de ct. Anglais == Franais == Coren == [ici une langue]. La seule diffrence est qu'en gnral, on connait mieux le franais  ::P: 
D'ailleurs, quand je reprend quelqu'un sur la langue, la remarque sera systmatiquement <<Oui mais tu m'as compris>>; et le seul argument que je puisse donner est que cela risque de gner la comprhension. 

En me relisant, je remarque qu'il y a beaucoup (trop ?) de parenthse pour prciser des choses, et que j'ai du mal  bien faire passer mon message, car la chose est naturelle pour moi et probablement pas pour vous. On en revient  l'utilit d'une langue matris (ce qui n'est pas mon cas, je ressent dans ce message mon manque de vocabulaire (et il doit y avoir plthore de fautes)) pour s'exprimer. Tout est li, c'est b.  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> D'abord, a ne veux rien dire. Ensuite, la double ngation  la fin m'a tue. Ensuite, a ne veux rien dire. Ensuite, qu'entends-tu par produire ? Ensuite, a ne veux rien dire. Ensuite, je ne pense pas que les lites soit  l'origine de tous les strotypes franais (notamment les strotypes sur les lites ). Enfin, a ne veux rien dire.


<3

La philosophie, ce n'est dj pas toujours simple  comprendre mme quand c'est bien crit, mais essayer de philosopher / faire un texte intelligent, dans une langue qui n'a pas l'air d'tre sa langue natale, avec plus de fautes que dans un message de deuche (hahaha /bisou deuche  ::P: ), effectivement  la fin, a ne veu*t* rien dire !

Pour le coup, Jipt risque de nous faire un AVC.  ::ptdr:: 





> Je suis d'accord sur le fond avec Jipt et r0d. Moins sur la forme qu'utilise Jipt, mme si je le comprends.


Idem, sur le fond je suis d'accord avec Jipt aussi, maintenant reprendre 10 fois la mme personne pour le mme genre de faute, alors que cette personne ne tient dj pas compte des fautes soulignes automatiquement lorsqu'elle rdige son message, je pense qu'il faut se faire une raison, et admettre qu'elle n'en a rien  faire, car  part passer pour un lourd (ce qui arrive  Jipt qui est pass de sries de pouces verts car ses interventions sont "justifies",  des sries de pouces rouges car ses interventions deviennent trop "rcurrentes"), il ne se passe rien d'autre.

Certaines personnes ne sont pas forcment trs fortes en orthographe (ou ce n'est pas leur langue maternelle) mais elles cherchent  s'amliorer, elles vont accepter la critique et l'appliquer pour viter de reproduire les mmes erreurs. 

Maintenant, si la personne  qui tu indique ses fautes te rpond "on s'en tape des fotes, du moment qu'on arrive a ce comprendre en fonetique", je ne vois pas la peine d'insister, au pire si cela pique trop les yeux, on l'ignore, c'est elle qui sera le plus pnalis, car mme si son message est intressant, elle n'atteindra personne avec.

----------


## ManusDei

> Le ct hritage, on l'a laiss de ct.


Vous croyez l'avoir laiss car vous ne savez pas ce que c'est en fait.
Va faire un tour en Allemagne, o les gens ne traversent pas au feu rouge alors qu'il n'y a pas une voiture  500m  la ronde, o les voitures ralentissent quand tu t'approches du passage piton, ou va manger leur moutarde sucre et tu verras que l'hritage franais tu t'en fous probablement pas tant que a  ::mrgreen::  (ou alors tu vas penser qu'ils sont quand mme bizarre les boches)
Idem pour la Wurst et la bire  10H le matin, le caf qui n'a pas le mme got, etc...

----------


## LawNasK

> effectivement  la fin, a ne veu*t* rien dire !


Fixed  ::): 




> Certaines personnes ne sont pas forcment trs fortes en orthographe (ou ce n'est pas leur langue maternelle) mais elles cherchent  s'amliorer, elles vont accepter la critique et l'appliquer pour viter de reproduire les mmes erreurs.


Vrai. Il y a 6-7 ans, "jcriv kom sa parske sa va + vit lol". C'est un combat de tous les jours  ::mouarf:: 




> Vous croyez l'avoir laiss car vous ne savez pas ce que c'est en fait.
> Va faire un tour en Allemagne, o les gens ne traversent pas au feu rouge alors qu'il n'y a pas une voiture  500m  la ronde, o les voitures ralentissent quand tu t'approches du passage piton, ou va manger leur moutarde sucre et tu verras que l'hritage franais tu t'en fous probablement pas tant que a  (ou alors tu vas penser qu'ils sont quand mme bizarre les boches)
> Idem pour la Wurst et la bire  10H le matin, le caf qui n'a pas le mme got, etc...


C'est ce que j'ai dit dans mon prcdent message. Je me suis encore moins bien exprim que ce que je croyais (si c'est possible). C'est ce que j'entendais par influence profonde ^_^'.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est ce que j'ai dit ** mon prcdent message.


Et il en a pens quoi du coup ? Il tait d'accord avec toi ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## LawNasK

Dsol, c'est probablement la fatigue.




> Et il en a pens quoi du coup ? Il tait d'accord avec toi ?


Non car :



> Vous croyez l'avoir laiss car vous ne savez pas ce que c'est en fait.


 ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

> Vous croyez l'avoir laiss car vous ne savez pas ce que c'est en fait.
> Va faire un tour en Allemagne, o les gens ne traversent pas au feu rouge alors qu'il n'y a pas une voiture  500m  la ronde, o les voitures ralentissent quand tu t'approches du passage piton, ou va manger leur moutarde sucre et tu verras que l'hritage franais tu t'en fous probablement pas tant que a  (ou alors tu vas penser qu'ils sont quand mme bizarre les boches)
> Idem pour la Wurst et la bire  10H le matin, le caf qui n'a pas le mme got, etc...


Je me souviens tre all  Leipzig il y a quelques annes et tre le seul con  attendre aux feux rouges... Faut se mfier des clichs.

----------


## Jipt

> Pour le coup, Jipt risque de nous faire un AVC.


a va, j'ai surmont l'preuve (et tu croyais pas si bien dire, c't'aprme c'tait mon scanner bi-annuel,  ::mrgreen:: )




> Idem, sur le fond je suis d'accord avec Jipt aussi, maintenant reprendre 10 fois la mme personne pour le mme genre de faute, alors que cette personne ne tient dj pas compte des fautes soulignes automatiquement lorsqu'elle rdige son message, je pense qu'il faut se faire une raison, et admettre qu'elle n'en a rien  faire, car  part passer pour un lourd (ce qui arrive  Jipt qui est pass de sries de pouces verts car ses interventions sont "justifies",  des sries de pouces rouges car ses interventions deviennent trop "rcurrentes"), il ne se passe rien d'autre.


Oui, j'ai bien conscience d'avoir parfois pouss le bouchon un peu loin ces derniers temps, faut dire aussi que le mec qui joue  m'ignorer quand je lui pose une question prcise, a a tendance  m'nerver et  me mettre la pression, ce qui fait que je renvoie l'ascenseur, de plus en plus loin au fur et  mesure.
Et si c'est pas malheureux ! Il a fallu que quelqu'un d'autre rponde  la place de deuche, qui a esquiv, comm'd'hab'...
Pour ma rcente question concernant une possibilit qu'ils soient plusieurs sous ce pseudo, j'ai laiss tomber mais je n'en pense pas moins.




> Maintenant, si la personne  qui tu indique ses fautes te rpond "on s'en tape des fotes, du moment qu'on arrive a ce comprendre en fonetique", je ne vois pas la peine d'insister, au pire si cela pique trop les yeux, on l'ignore, c'est elle qui sera le plus pnalis, car mme si son message est intressant, elle n'atteindra personne avec.


En gnral les fautes phontiques je les ignore, mais je ne peux pas laisser passer deuche lorsqu'il se prtend le sauveur de la France et fait parfois des phrases tellement pourries que mme phontiquement elles ne tiennent pas la route. Alors paf !

Quant  lui, j'extrais deux lignes de sa prose :



> Logos dsigne galement la Raison, forme de pense dont on considre qu'elle dcoule de la capacit  utiliser une langue...
> 
> Quant  la representation des francais ,elle ne saurait se reduire au commun des mortels avec ses defauts et travers , et ce serait une plutot une representation etriquee....


parce qu'il y a pas mal de temps (Charlie en janvier ? Nan, c'est l'affaire de l'origine de la guerre, by SunChaser himself  ::mouarf:: ) on s'tait dj accroch sur son absence d'accents et donc son irrespect du lectorat, car si un Franais de France peut arriver  le dcoder, ce n'est pas garanti pour le reste du monde francophone et ce qui me hrisse le poil au plus haut niveau, c'est qu'il se force  ne pas les mettre : le comble de l'absurdit !
Relisez les deux lignes de la citation pour comparer.
Mais je me demande si la premire phrase ne serait pas un copier/coller d'un document non cit mais pas de lui : la ponctuation est correcte, ce qui n'est habituellement pas son truc...

----------


## LawNasK

> En gnral les fautes phontiques je ls ignore,


 :8O:  !! Bon ok faute de frappe. Mais attention !  ::ptdr:: 





> car si un Franais de France peut arriver  le dcoder


Et encore :p





> c'est qu'il se force  ne pas les mettre : le comble de l'absurdit !


Comment a ? J'ai mit a sur le dos d'un clavier QWERTY, ce n'est pas le cas ?

----------


## Mingolito

*Bientt une loi anti Djellaba*




> *Marion Marchal-Le Pen: "Les musulmans ne peuvent tre Franais qu'en se pliant  nos murs. On ne vit pas en Djellaba !*"
> La candidate Front national en Paca, Marion Marchal-Le Pen, a affirm, que les musulmans ne pouvaient tre franais  qu la condition seulement de se plier aux murs et au mode de vie  hrits de lhistoire notamment chrtienne du pays.
>  Qui na pas vibr au sacre de Reims et  la fte de la Fdration nest pas vraiment Franais , a lanc la dpute FN, lors dun meeting  Toulon.
>  Nous ne sommes pas une terre dIslam, et si des Franais peuvent tre de confession musulmane, cest  la condition seulement de se plier aux murs et au mode de vie que linfluence grecque, romaine, et seize sicles de chrtient ont faonn , a-t-elle ajout :
>  Chez nous, on ne vit pas en djellaba, on ne vit pas en voile intgral et on nimpose pas des mosques cathdrales. 
> Source


Et si je suis Chrtien, bouddhiste, hindouiste ou Athe, j'ai pas le droit de me balader en Djellaba, en Boubou, en toge, en robe, en kilt, en haut de chausse, ou en Sari ?
Elle sait que autrefois les nobles et les bourgeois taient en toge, puis en robe, puis en haut de chausse, et que les pantalons tait la tenue de travail des paysans pour aller donner  manger aux cochons ?
Cette gueuse fille d'un fraudeur fiscal notoire veut-elle imposer par une nouvelle loi  toute la population une tenue de Paysan ? Et pourquoi pas un uniforme obligatoire avec pantalon de paysan, bret et baguette de pain sous le bras ? mais wait ! l'uniforme national obligatoire du travailleur a  dj t fait par Mao Ts Tong, pas tonnant que le programme conomique du FN soit quasiment le mme que le programme du parti communiste. Bientt la suppression de la loi sur la lacit, et le retour au catholicisme forc sous peine de mort, le retour de la mthode Charlemagne...

*Voila votre futur uniforme obligatoire de "franais" bien de chez nous* :



Aprs le clbre National Socialisme, Marion Marchal-Le Pen invente le *Front National Communiste Catholique*. Heil !


Qui va gagner le concours de dmagogie ? beaucoup de candidats sont sur les rangs....  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> !! Bon ok faute de frappe. Mais attention !


Corrig ! Je ne pouvais pas laisser traner a.




> Comment a ? J'ai mis a sur le dos d'un clavier QWERTY, ce n'est pas le cas ?


Corrig aussi, mais tu peux directement suivre ce lien.

Allez, on arrte avec le HS, ok ?

----------


## bvsud

> Je ne suis pas contre sur le fond mais citer les slogans de la guerre civile espagnole est assez malvenu. (...) Le logiciel lac franc-maon rpublicain a un "problme" : l'intgration marche, mais l'assimilation non. (...)


Bonsoir. 

Je ne serais pas franchement contre cette analyse,  deux dtails prs. 

La Guerre civile espagnole na effectivement pas voix au chapitre sur la question dbattue. Pour ce quil en est de lintgration, alors l, cest  ceux-l mmes qui sont concerns que lon pourrait demander leur avis. Quand on sy risque, on a la rponse. 

Quel serait ce prtendu  chec  de notre  politique rpublicaine dintgration  ? Quelle politique ? Elle na pas chou : elle na tout simplement jamais exist pour certaines populations. Celles originaires du monde arabe -  cest vident  - et mme pour les Noirs, y compris ceux ns Franais  - aux Antilles, par exemple. Confer la phrase de Lilian Thuram, dans son  Manifeste pour lgalit  :  Cest en arrivant dans la rgion parisienne que je suis devenu noir  (p. 23). En lisant a, jai sursaut. Il a bit crit  devenu . Eux, savent ce quest la sgrgation raciale. 

Les  minorits visibles  ? Ce sont des minorits pas si minoritaires, mais rigoureusement invisibles partout ailleurs que dans la rue. Mme les Italiens  - dont je descends par ma mre, et dont traitent trs bien Cavanna ou Noiriel -  nont pas t relgus  un tel point sur la dure. La brutalit, oui. La dure, non. Gilles Kepel analysait dj en 87 le germe de ce qui nous retombe dessus aujourdhui. 

On na tout de mme pas construit La Paillade pour intgrer les gens. La photo de 1968 est particulirement loquente : on est trs loin de Montpellier ; on roulait sous les platanes de la nationale 109 avant de passer  ct. Dedans, jamais. Intgrer ? Intgrer qui ? Alors,  dfaut de se voir devenir  des ntres , puisque nous le leur refusions, ils se sont construit leur entre soi. 

Les dirigeants de Daesh  - il ny a pas queux -  exploitent sciemment un ressentiment  - lgitime -  pour nous dresser les uns contre les autres. Cette rancune a pour point de fixation une crispation identitaire  assignation ethnique et religieuse. Cest exactement ce  quoi il ne faut pas cder. Autrement, nous nallons pas vers un Mai 68, mais bien plus grave : le soulvement dune colre de dsespoir, avec des marqueurs ethniques et religieux, sur fond de rvolte sociale. Le pire des cauchemars. 

Des personnalits comme Gisle Halimi, ou Elisabeth Badinter se sont fait injurier  - jusque dans la presse dextrme gauche -  pour avoir dnonc,  gauche, la monte de ce communautarisme. Lextrme droite en fait ses choux gras. Elle et Daesh sont dcidment les meilleurs ennemis. Ils se servent la soupe, et nous la prenons dans la figure.

Les attentats provoqueront peut-tre une prise de conscience ? Dire quil aura fallu en arriver l !

----------


## BenoitM

> Corrig ! Je ne pouvais pas laisser traner a.
> 
> 
> Corrig aussi, mais tu peux directement suivre ce lien.
> 
> Allez, on arrte avec le HS, ok ?


Sur ce post les HS sont plus intressants que les inepties dites par certains  :;):

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> La Guerre civile espagnole na effectivement pas voix au chapitre sur la question dbattue. Pour ce quil en est de lintgration, alors l, cest  ceux-l mmes qui sont concerns que lon pourrait demander leur avis. Quand on sy risque, on a la rponse. 
> (...)
> 
> Quel serait ce prtendu  chec  de notre  politique rpublicaine dintgration  ? Quelle politique ? Elle na pas chou : elle na tout simplement jamais exist pour certaines populations. Celles originaires du monde arabe -  cest vident  - et mme pour les Noirs, y compris ceux ns Franais  - aux Antilles, par exemple. (...)


Tout  fait bvsud, merci pour ton intervention . 

J'ai des collgues informaticiens magrhbins, de l'Afrique francophone, de Madagascar, etc .. de ma gnration (ns dans les annes 60) avec lesquels nous partageons le mme avis :
Leurs parents (comme les miens, les vtres) qui , pour certains ont connu les privations de la guerre,ont tout donn pour que leurs enfants puissent s'lever socialement.

Nous partageons un profond respect pour nos anciens qui ont contribu (conomiquement entre autres)  faire de la France ce qu'elle est aujourd'hui : une dmocratie, envie parfois du monde entier, qui se ressoude autour de ses valeurs quelque-soit l'origine de chacun ...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bonsoir. 
> 
> Je ne serais pas franchement contre cette analyse,  deux dtails prs. 
> 
> La Guerre civile espagnole na effectivement pas voix au chapitre sur la question dbattue. Pour ce quil en est de lintgration, alors l, cest  ceux-l mmes qui sont concerns que lon pourrait demander leur avis. Quand on sy risque, on a la rponse. 
> 
> Quel serait ce prtendu  chec  de notre  politique rpublicaine dintgration  ? Quelle politique ? Elle na pas chou : elle na tout simplement jamais exist pour certaines populations. Celles originaires du monde arabe -  cest vident  - et mme pour les Noirs, y compris ceux ns Franais  - aux Antilles, par exemple. Confer la phrase de Lilian Thuram, dans son  Manifeste pour lgalit  :  Cest en arrivant dans la rgion parisienne que je suis devenu noir  (p. 23). En lisant a, jai sursaut. Il a bit crit  devenu . Eux, savent ce quest la sgrgation raciale. 
> 
> Les  minorits visibles  ? Ce sont des minorits pas si minoritaires, mais rigoureusement invisibles partout ailleurs que dans la rue. Mme les Italiens  - dont je descends par ma mre, et dont traitent trs bien Cavanna ou Noiriel -  nont pas t relgus  un tel point sur la dure. La brutalit, oui. La dure, non. Gilles Kepel analysait dj en 87 le germe de ce qui nous retombe dessus aujourdhui. 
> ...


Je ne suis du tout d'accord avec votre point de vue, mais nous sommes dans un pays libre, ce qui fait sa vigueur.

- On peut revenir sur les vieilles histoires, le code noir, l'abolition de l'esclavage par Robespierre, le rtablissement de l'esclavage par Napolon, la conqute du Sngal sous Louis XIV, mme Azincourt, et l'histoire de la socit algrienne (fascinante d'ailleurs, je vous conseille Benjamin Stora). C'est le travail des historiens, mais cela ne fait pas avancer les droits de chacun.

- Vous vous plaignez de la paillade, ou des 4000, pensez-vous que les bidonvilles qui les prcdaient taient mieux ? Que les gens s'intgraient mieux ? Tout le corps politique a applaudi, ce fut effectivement un progrs considrable. Indniable.
Pensez-vous qu'il suffise de claquer des doigts pour russir surtout aujourd'hui ? Spcialisez dans un mtier demand, ou pointu, et vous pourrez vous en sortir, mme si vous vous nommez Abou Diaby.
Etes-vous n en sachant coder en Delphi ?
Les fils d'migrs n'ont pas l'galit en terme de capital (financier, culturel, social), mais au moins ils ont l'galit en droit. 

- Le "mai 68" des immigrs s'est pass sous Chirac 2005 et depuis, nous avons des ministres de couleur au gouvernement, qui ne sont pas forcment des faire-valoirs mais occupent des ministres d'importance. Seulement, pour en arriver l, ils (en loccurrence elles) ont boss dur.
La preuve que l'intgration est une russite est que nous avons une ministre des antilles incomptente. Elle est donc l'gale des pires ministres de souche. Quelle avance.

- Daech se fiche comme d'une guigne de nos clivages internes, c'est du barbouillage de carreau du PS pour sauver les meubles. Il faut arrter l'Aubrysme -puisque je l'coutais ce matin sur bfm- et mettre cette femme  une retraite bien mrite avec Delors, son papa. Eux qui ont tellement fait pour la France. Cela nous coutera encore des millions mais c'est moins cher que de la laisser agir.

----------


## foetus

> Eux qui ont tellement fait pour la France. Cela nous coutera encore des millions mais c'est moins cher que de la laisser agir.


Ahahahah les 35 Heures. C'est tellement un sujet non tabou que les politiques nous ressortent frquemment les enqutes "Les franais sont les plus productifs"  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## AoCannaille

> La preuve que l'intgration est une russite est que nous avons une ministre des antilles incomptente. Elle est donc l'gale des pires ministres de souche. Quelle avance.


Qui es-tu pour juger du travail d'un ministre de la justice? Pour frquenter ce milieu (j'ai des amis juges, greffiers, avocats...) elle fait du bon boulot qui va dans le sens de la Justice. 

Alors oui, elle n'est pas populaire. Pourquoi? Parce qu'elle n'est pas dmagogue. Elle fait ce qu'elle  a faire et ne se laisse pas distraire par des faits divers! Trop souvent dans la justice fait divers => Loi bcle => bordel pour plus tard.

Vous voulez un autre Ministre de la justice que tout le monde dtestait? Badinter.
Est-ce que tu le pense incomptent? Il a pourtant aboli la peine de mort et abrog le dlit d'homosexualit envers et contre tous. 

Avant de traiter quelqu'un dincomptent, il faut s'assurer de bien comprendre son rle, ses contraintes et ses objectifs. Elle est peut tre la seule ministre intgre du gouvernement.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Ahahahah les 35 Heures. C'est tellement un sujet non tabou que les politiques nous ressortent frquemment les enqutes "Les franais sont les plus productifs"


Je crois que j'ai pas fait une seule semaine  moins de 40h depuis que je travaille... Techniquement Je suis  36h30 +RTT, donc 35h. Je ne pense pas tre le seul  tre dans ce cas, alors forcment, avec 4h  6h "cadeau" par semaine en moyenne  a fausse les stats de productivit justement  ::ptdr::

----------


## GPPro

> Qui es-tu pour juger du travail d'un ministre de la justice? Pour frquenter ce milieu (j'ai des amis juges, greffiers, avocats...) elle fait du bon boulot qui va dans le sens de la Justice. 
> 
> Alors oui, elle n'est pas populaire. Pourquoi? Parce qu'elle n'est pas dmagogue. Elle fait ce qu'elle  a faire et ne se laisse pas distraire par des faits divers! Trop souvent dans la justice fait divers => Loi bcle => bordel pour plus tard.
> 
> Vous voulez un autre Ministre de la justice que tout le monde dtestait? Badinter.
> Est-ce que tu le pense incomptent? Il a pourtant aboli la peine de mort et abrog le dlit d'homosexualit envers et contre tous. 
> 
> Avant de traiter quelqu'un dincomptent, il faut s'assurer de bien comprendre son rle, ses contraintes et ses objectifs. Elle est peut tre la seule ministre intgre du gouvernement.


Je suis globalement d'accord avec a sauf sur un point, des ministres intgre j'en vois au moins un autre et non des moindre, le premier d'entre eux. Depuis le dbut il a l'air d'un petit sarko rat, et on ne peut pas dire que cela change, il a toujours l'air d'un petit sarko rat  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> - Daech se fiche comme d'une guigne de nos clivages internes, c'est du barbouillage de carreau du PS pour sauver les meubles. Il faut arrter l'Aubrysme -puisque je l'coutais ce matin sur bfm- et mettre cette femme  une retraite bien mrite avec Delors, son papa. Eux qui ont tellement fait pour la France. Cela nous coutera encore des millions mais c'est moins cher que de la laisser agir.


Rien  voir avec Aubry ou le PS, on entend ces explications des deux cts voir mme de personnalits "apolitiques"...

Que vous ne soyez pas d'accord avec a, pourquoi pas, mais n'allez pas encore remettre a sur le dos de la gauche. Il ne me semble pas que la politique trangre de Sarkozy ait t meilleure que celle de Hollande, ou de celles d'avant, c'est un sujet qui dpasse le cadre gauche / droite et qui est bien plus vieux que les deux derniers quinquennats.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je suis globalement d'accord avec a sauf sur un point, des ministres intgre j'en vois au moins un autre et non des moindre, le premier d'entre eux. Depuis le dbut il a l'air d'un petit sarko rat, et on ne peut pas dire que cela change, il a toujours l'air d'un petit sarko rat


Lui pour moi c'est le plus pourris de tous.
Quand on peut dire publiquement, en tant que premier ministre :



> "par ma femme, je suis li de manire ternelle  la communaut juive et  l'tat d'Isral, Merde quoi!"


On perd toute lgitimit en tant que deuxime reprsentant de la Rpublique. Il peut bien parler d'intgration, de rsolution de comportement par rapport  l'Islam, "a m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre", pour citer un autre de nos prsident  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

Tes amis sont donc doute les mieux placs pour parler de l'action de la justice, et tous  fait neutres.

En attendant, les avocats sont dans la rue, un des auteurs des attentats de Paris a t condamn 8 fois mais jamais incarcr.
La ministre a fait condamner une blogueuse  9 mois fermes pour une caricature (dont elle n'est pas l'auteur) en utilisant une association prte-nom base au domicile de ladite ministre. (Bizarre cette obsession de tout le monde contre les humoristes).
Montre ses notes  la presse en prtendant le contraire de ce qui est crit.
Propose de punir la conduite sans permis d'une simple amende infrieur  celle d'un stationnement.

Dans sa grande croisade contre l'emprisonnement (non application des peines de mois de 6 mois).
Car comme chacun sait, les chauffards et les gens qui battent leur femmes sont des victimes de la socit.
Mais moi qui me gare sur un stationnement interdit un infme salaud de gauche de droite qui ne mrite que la lapidation, voir la fiche "S"

Badinter n'tait pas populaire, mais il n'tait pas incomptent mme s'il n'avait pas deux doctorats.

Dernier grief, elle a pous un indpendantiste. C'est un noble sentiment mais qui la disqualifiait totalement pour devenir ministre de la justice.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Rien  voir avec Aubry ou le PS, on entend ces explications des deux cts voir mme de personnalits "apolitiques"...
> 
> Que vous ne soyez pas d'accord avec a, pourquoi pas, mais n'allez pas encore remettre a sur le dos de la gauche. Il ne me semble pas que la politique trangre de Sarkozy ait t meilleure que celle de Hollande, ou de celles d'avant, c'est un sujet qui dpasse le cadre gauche / droite et qui est bien plus vieux que les deux derniers quinquennats.


Je n'entends pas le genre d'absurdits "Daech veut s'attaquer  notre mode de vie" dans la bouche d'un leader de droite.

----------


## Zirak

> Je n'entends pas le genre d'absurdits "Daech veut s'attaquer  notre mode de vie" dans la bouche d'un leader de droite.


Car il y a un/des leader(s)  droite en ce moment ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Et Aubry n'est pas/plus une "leader" de gauche non plus, on en entend parler une fois tous les 6 mois quand elle pousse une gueulante pour critiquer le gouvernement...


Par contre, si tu veux les absurdits sorties par Sarkozy depuis les attentats, cela peut se trouver trs facilement, mme si ce ne sont pas exactement les mmes.

Allez pour le plaisir :

C'est la faute aux jeux vidos :
http://www.ouest-france.fr/attentats...-video-3885032

Il gueule sur le fait que le mec condamn 8 fois n'ai jamais t en prison, sauf que les 8 condamnations ont t prononces soit quand il tait ministre de l'intrieur, soit prsident, et que le fait que l'amnagement des peines mise en place par Rachida Dati a t fait pendant son mandat :
http://www.liberation.fr/desintox/20...axisme_1413689

Et un petit florilge de pipotage  la radio :
http://www.liberation.fr/desintox/20...arkozy_1417670

Etc. Etc.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Tes amis sont donc doute les mieux placs pour parler de l'action de la justice, et tous  fait neutres.


Neutre non, mais ils ont une ide de ce qui doit tre fait.



> En attendant, les avocats sont dans la rue, un des auteurs des attentats de Paris a t condamn 8 fois mais jamais incarcr.


tant donn que la radicalisation de l'islam se passe en partie en prison, pense  tous les autres qui ont t condamns 8 fois sans tre incarcrs et qui leur a vit de se faire laver le cerveau.



> La ministre a fait condamner une blogueuse  9 mois fermes pour une caricature (dont elle n'est pas l'auteur) en utilisant une association prte-nom base au domicile de ladite ministre. (Bizarre cette obsession de tout le monde contre les humoristes).


ahah! "Une blogueuse". Non, pas une blogueuse, une candidate FN. C'est un grave facteur aggravant, et mme si je pense que la peine est tout de mme disproportionne, la sanction tait ncessaire et pas qu'un peu. Si les figures publiques peuvent commencer  dire ce genre de conneries impunment c'est le dbut de la fin...





> Propose de punir la conduite sans permis d'une simple amende infrieur  celle d'un stationnement.


500 ou 400 cache, et 750 si majore. Je ne sais pas o tu habites, mais chez moi je peux mal me stationner plus d'une 20aine de fois avant d'arriver  ces sommes...

Le fait est que la majorit des gens qui roulent sans permis n'ont pas d'argent pour le passer (le cas des gens qui l'ont perdu est diffrent) et de toute faon, il auraient t "insolvable" et donc n'auraient jamais pays une seule amende dont la plafond n'est quasiment jamais atteind. Cette reforme impopulaire aurait pu :
- rduire les frais de justice : plus besoin de passer devant un juge pour a
- augmenter les entres financires : Les dlinquants auraient eu les moyens de la payer.

C'tait impopulaire, mais pas compltement idiot d'un point de vue conomique. Bon, d'un cot scurit routire, c'est clairement un mauvais message, on est d'accord.




> Dans sa grande croisade contre l'emprisonnement (non application des peines de mois de 6 mois).
> Car comme chacun sait, les chauffards et les gens qui battent leur femmes sont des victimes de la socit.
> Mais moi qui me gare sur un stationnement interdit un infme salaud de gauche de droite qui ne mrite que la lapidation.


Pour les peines de moins de six mois, cf ma premire intervention
Je vois pas le rapport. Au lieu d'avoir 6 mois ferme, il en ont plus avec sursis, c'est  dire que ca punit beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup plus la rcidive. Et au final c'est ce qu'on veut : Qu'ils ne recommencent pas.




> Badinter n'tait pas populaire, mais il n'tait pas incomptent mme s'il n'avait pas deux doctorats.


C'est gentil de l'admettre maintenant, mais ma main  couper qu'a l'poque tu aurais dit la mme chose de lui.




> Dernier grief, elle a pous un indpendantiste. C'est un noble sentiment mais qui la disqualifiait totalement pour devenir ministre de la justice.


oooh, c'est gentil a, finir a par un argument ad personam, d'aprs Schopenhauer tu admets avoir perdu la partie  ::zoubi::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Car il y a un/des leader(s)  droite en ce moment ? 
> 
> Et Aubry n'est pas/plus une "leader" de gauche non plus, on en entend parler une fois tous les 6 mois quand elle pousse une gueulante pour critiquer le gouvernement...
> 
> 
> Par contre, si tu veux les absurdits sorties par Sarkozy depuis les attentats, cela peut se trouver trs facilement, mme si ce ne sont pas exactement les mmes.


L'ex-premire secrtaire du PS n'est pas une leader de gauche ? pourquoi l'entend-on tous les 15 jours ?

Sarkozy dit des absurdits mais pas celles releves prcdemment.

De toute faon il ne sera pas lu, il a trop de casseroles, dont l'affaire Lybienne. Et Jupp est trop vieux.

----------


## Zirak

> L'ex-premire secrtaire du PS n'est pas une leader de gauche ? pourquoi l'entend-on tous les 15 jours ?


Ah ? Moi je ne l'entend pas aussi souvent, il faut arrter de la suivre sur tous ses meetings  ::D: 





> Sarkozy dit des absurdits mais pas celles releves prcdemment.


Oui pleins, et des biens pires, j'ai dit mon message prcdent d'ailleur.

----------


## r0d

Bonjour.




> Ayant la chance (?) d'tre jeune


Par curiosit, quel age as-tu? Au moins un ordre de grandeur. Parce que "jeune" c'est trs relatif: on est toujours jeune pour quelqu'un qui est plus g que nous.




> En me relisant, je remarque qu'il y a beaucoup (trop ?) de parenthse pour prciser des choses, et que j'ai du mal  bien faire passer mon message, car la chose est naturelle pour moi et probablement pas pour vous.


Ce que tu dis l est d'une justesse rare, et je savoure ces mots tel Proust sa madeleine.
Les choses qui nous apparaissent comme les plus naturelles sont galement les plus difficiles  expliciter.
Et c'est prcisment la raison pour laquelle la philosophie est si difficile. C'est galement la raison pour laquelle, si on veut parler choses simples, on a souvent besoin de mots compliqus.

Car effectivement, je n'ai pas compris grand-chose  ce que tu as voulu dire. Globalement, j'ai l'impression que tu prsentes la jeunesse, en l'essentialisant, comme globalement nihiliste: rien n'est important, on s'en fout de tout.
Si c'est le cas, alors ce constat m'tonne, car dans mes activits associatives quotidienne, nul besoin d'une formation de sociologue pour remarquer que les jeunes sont les plus engags, et les plus sensibles.

----------


## Jipt

> [...] pour remarquer que *les* jeunes sont les plus engags, et les plus sensibles.


Certains, r0d, certains seulement, ne prends pas tes dsirs pour des ralits  :;):

----------


## r0d

> Certains, r0d, certains seulement, ne prends pas tes dsirs pour des ralits


Effectivement, tu as raison de me corriger.
Je parlais donc des jeunes militants qui s'impliquent dans des associations, et en particulier dans des associations qui viennent en aide aux plus dmunis. Si vous cherchez des repres de gauchistes, l vous serez servis  ::aie:: 
Mon "les jeunes" concerne donc, effectivement, un sous-ensemble restreint et particulier (non reprsentatif) de notre jeunesse. Et belge de surcrot. L'erreur dialectique est flagrante, merci pour la correction.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je parlais donc des jeunes militants qui s'impliquent dans des associations, et en particulier dans des associations qui viennent en aide aux plus dmunis. Si vous cherchez des repres de gauchistes, l vous serez servis


Pas ncessairement gauchistes. 
Si je regarde dans mon coin (Toulouse), les Restos du coeur est infest de gauchistes, le Secours Populaire infests de droitards cathos  ::mrgreen:: 
(en gnralisant bien sr).

----------


## LawNasK

> Par curiosit, quel age as-tu? Au moins un ordre de grandeur. Parce que "jeune" c'est trs relatif: on est toujours jeune pour quelqu'un qui est plus g que nous.


21 ans, jeune par rapport  papy souviron  ::mrgreen:: 




> Car effectivement, je n'ai pas compris grand-chose  ce que tu as voulu dire.


Tu n'es pas le seul. Je suis dsol de ne pas avoir russi  mieux m'exprimer.





> Globalement, j'ai l'impression que tu prsentes la jeunesse, en l'essentialisant, comme globalement nihiliste: rien n'est important, on s'en fout de tout.


Non, pas vraiment. J'en connais, mais ce n'est pas du tout la majorit. Personnellement, je ne me pose mme pas ces questions, et je pense que c'est le cas de la plupart de ceux que je connais.





> Si c'est le cas, alors ce constat m'tonne, car dans mes activits associatives quotidienne, nul besoin d'une formation de sociologue pour remarquer que les jeunes sont les plus engags, et les plus sensibles.





> Effectivement, tu as raison de me corriger.
> Je parlais donc des jeunes militants qui s'impliquent dans des associations, et en particulier dans des associations qui viennent en aide aux plus dmunis. Si vous cherchez des repres de gauchistes, l vous serez servis 
> Mon "les jeunes" concerne donc, effectivement, un sous-ensemble restreint et particulier (non reprsentatif) de notre jeunesse. Et belge de surcrot. L'erreur dialectique est flagrante, merci pour la correction.


C'est vrai que la taux d'engagement des jeunes militant impliqu dans des associations doit tre suprieur  la moyenne de l'ensemble de la population, qu'elle soit belge ou non  ::mouarf::  

Si j'ai le temps, jessayerai de clarifier mon post prcdent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 21 ans, jeune par rapport  papy souviron 
> Si j'ai le temps, jessayerai de clarifier mon post prcdent.


La premire phrase, elle, est trs claire ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> 21 ans, jeune par rapport  papy souviron


Ts ski t'di le papy ?  ::scarymov:: 


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei



----------


## Mingolito

*Le gouvernement diffuse une affiche de consignes pour ragir en cas d'attentat*

Le gouvernement diffuse vendredi une affiche  ladresse du grand public sur la faon de ragir en cas dattentat, trois semaines aprs les tueries du 13 novembre  Paris, a-t-on appris auprs de Matignon.
Cette affiche va tre envoye ce vendredi aux diffrents ministres, chargs de la rpercuter pour quelle soit rapidement affiche dans une srie de lieux publics (mairies, prfectures, grands magasins, stades, muses...), a indiqu lentourage de Manuel Valls  lAFP. _Source_.




Ouf, me voila rassur  ::ccool:: 
Merci notre bon prsident  ::ave::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Neutre non, mais ils ont une ide de ce qui doit tre fait.
> 
> tant donn que la radicalisation de l'islam se passe en partie en prison, pense  tous les autres qui ont t condamns 8 fois sans tre incarcrs et qui leur a vit de se faire laver le cerveau.
> 
> ahah! "Une blogueuse". Non, pas une blogueuse, une candidate FN. C'est un grave facteur aggravant, et mme si je pense que la peine est tout de mme disproportionne, la sanction tait ncessaire et pas qu'un peu. Si les figures publiques peuvent commencer  dire ce genre de conneries impunment c'est le dbut de la fin...
> 
> 500 ou 400 cache, et 750 si majore. Je ne sais pas o tu habites, mais chez moi je peux mal me stationner plus d'une 20aine de fois avant d'arriver  ces sommes...
> 
> Le fait est que la majorit des gens qui roulent sans permis n'ont pas d'argent pour le passer (le cas des gens qui l'ont perdu est diffrent) et de toute faon, il auraient t "insolvable" et donc n'auraient jamais pays une seule amende dont la plafond n'est quasiment jamais atteind. Cette reforme impopulaire aurait pu :
> ...


Le florilge de l'esprit de contradictions pour ne pas dire plus :
- le gugusse n'a pas fait de prison o il aurait pu se radicaliser. La socit vous en remercie, mais il s'est radicalis de toute faon. Et sous crous, il ne se serait pas fait sauter. Tu crois que tous les barbus en Syrie sont passs par la case prison ? Je pense que mme Schopenhauer t'aurait mis zro.
- l'amende pour stationnement gnant est passe de 100  135. En attendant, pourquoi (re)passer le permis puisque qu'on ne se fait contrler que tous les 3 ans en moyenne ? Par contre en cas d'accident, cela encourage au dlit de fuite et  la non assistance  personne en danger. Tu vas justifier n'importe quoi juste par esprit de contradiction alors que mme le gouvernement a fait marche arrire. En outre, je trouve ton argumentaire conomique tout  fait spcieux, alors qu'on parle de protection du public.

- tu trouve la peine disproportionne, fichtre. La cour d'appel de Cayenne aussi puisqu'elle a jug la plainte de l'"association" irrecevable.
Tu n'as pas rpondu sur le fait que l'association Walwari a la mme adresse que la ministre, ce qui ne peut vouloir dire que c'est un prte nom. Dtail gnant puisqu'ils ont vite dmnag deux rues plus loin :

Cela a sans doute jou dans le nom. La ministre n'avait qu'a porter plainte pour diffamation en bonne et due forme, au lieu de monter un lamentable salamalec qui donne un trs mauvais visage de la justice de bout en bout.
Evidement tu n'as pas vrifi ce que j'ai dit, mais tu cautionnes.

Le dessin incrimin en question :

Ah non, c'est un de charb. Dsol.

Donc comme tu l'admet toi mme, c'est un procs politique.

- Dj  l'poque tu n'tais pas dans mes baskets donc comment peux tu te permettre de dire ce que je pensais ?

- Tant qu'a citer un philosophe, autant que ce soit Xnophon "_Aussi, en est-il avec la sagesse; celui qui il vend de l'argent pour le premier enchrisseur nous le nommons un sophiste, comme si l'on devrait dire un homme qui prostitue sa sagesse ;_".




> Ah ? Moi je ne l'entend pas aussi souvent, il faut arrter de la suivre sur tous ses meetings 
> Oui pleins, et des biens pires, j'ai dit mon message prcdent d'ailleur.


Pour ca, encore faut-il lire les journaux et couter la radio, Zirak.
En outre, tu n'as pas cit de rfrences o Sarkozy (ou un reprsentant de droite) disait que ces jeunes en voulait  nos belles et fictives libertes. Tu as donc eu du mal  trouver ?

----------


## ddoumeche

Francois Fillon : Contre l'EI, il faut soutenir le Hezbollah, les Kurdes et les armes syrienne et irakienne.

http://www.lorientlejour.com/article...-pas-lasl.html

----------


## Chauve souris

> *Le gouvernement diffuse une affiche de consignes pour ragir en cas d'attentat*



Et surtout, SURTOUT, ne vous dfendez pas, les petits moutons. D'ailleurs la vente des armes est devenue compltement prohibe sauf... pour les dlinquants et autres terroristes qui n'en manquent pas. Mais il est absolument interdit de vous dfendre. Parce que si le peuple a des armes o va t-on ! "_El pueblo, armado, jamas sera vencido !_"

Pour cela l'Etat franais est prt  tout, mme  faire des lois rtroactives (qui sont, il me semble, anticonstitutionnelles). Ayant achet un fusil  balles, catgorie sport et dfense, le plus lgalement du monde  la FNAC sport de l'poque, j'ai appris que j'tais pass dans l'illgalit car je n'avais aucun moyen pour rgulariser (par un port d'arme) la nouvelle catgorisation. Tout juste si j'avais droit de le "donner"  la police sans qu'on m'envoie en taule. Bien sr je n'en ai rien fait et j'ai poursuivi dans l'illgalit.

En fait ces Etats, faibles comme l'est le ntre, ont bien plus peur du peuple autochtone que des terroristes qu'ils ont, eux-mmes, imports.

"_Sans pain, sans travail et sans armes
Nous allons tre gouvern
Par des mouchards et des gendarmes
Des sabre-peuple et des curs_"
(extrait de "_La semaine sanglante_", Eugne Pottier, 1871)

----------


## Chauve souris

> Tes amis sont donc doute les mieux placs pour parler de l'action de la justice, et tous  fait neutres.
> 
> En attendant, les avocats sont dans la rue, un des auteurs des attentats de Paris a t condamn 8 fois mais jamais incarcr.
> La ministre a fait condamner une blogueuse  9 mois fermes pour une caricature (dont elle n'est pas l'auteur) en utilisant une association prte-nom base au domicile de ladite ministre. (Bizarre cette obsession de tout le monde contre les humoristes).
> Montre ses notes  la presse en prtendant le contraire de ce qui est crit.
> Propose de punir la conduite sans permis d'une simple amende infrieur  celle d'un stationnement.
> 
> Dans sa grande croisade contre l'emprisonnement (non application des peines de mois de 6 mois).
> Car comme chacun sait, les chauffards et les gens qui battent leur femmes sont des victimes de la socit.
> Mais moi qui me gare sur un stationnement interdit un infme salaud de gauche de droite qui ne mrite que la lapidation, voir la fiche "S"


Moi j'ai eu droit  je ne sais plus combien d'euros d'amende et 2 points de retrait de permis pour avoir roul, sur la rocade de Toulouse  96 km/h (vitesse retenue 91 km/h). Les radars je les connais tous, seulement voil dans une circulation dense autour de 90 km/h il est plus prudent d'avoir une vision attentive de ce qui vous entoure plutt que d'tre le nez sur votre compteur. Donc 1 km/h lgal de plus que la vitesse autorise (90)...

On applaudit, par contre, la Taubira (sans oublier ses prdcesseurs), qui relche sans discontinuer ses "petits" dlinquants (enfin, pas si petits que a) qui ont, eux, le sentiment de l'impunit et qui peuvent continuer allgrement leurs activits, surtout contre des chiens d'infidles.

La logique est - btement - comptable : une prison, a cote, et celles de la France font priodiquement rler les associations europennes des droits humains. Et  l'Etat de surcrot. Tout a pour mettre, un temps, hors d'tat de nuire, des dlinquants qui ne s'en prennent qu'au peuple. Ceux qui nous dirigent et leurs copains patrons du CAC 40, n'ont rien  craindre de cette faune, ils vivent dans des lieux protgs. Par contre faire raquer les automobilistes est une source de revenus apprciable.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Snip....


Je proteste, je m'indigne, je vocifre ! Quelle honte de comparer Taubira  un singe ! C'est de la diffamation pure et simple envers la catgorie la plus poilue des primates ! Au moins ceux-ci sont ils capables de dfendre leur territoire (allez vous promener sur un territoire de babouins, vous allez voir comment vous allez tre reu,  coup de pierres !) alors qu'elle en est tout  fait incapable et laisse entrer sans contrle les envahisseurs.


- Et que je ne te reprenne plus  dealer de la coke dans les cites !
- Oui, maman !

----------


## Zorrak

@Matthieu Vergne



> Envoy par Zorrak
> 
> @Aux escrocs du vivre ensemble
> Sur le racisme et le blabla habituel sur la faute  la France et aux Franais. Il est totalement faux de dire que les problmes ne se passe qu'en France.* Les mmes problmes se retrouvent dans tous les pays europens ayant connu une forte immigration* principalement originaire du maghreb, de l'afrique et du moyen orient de religion musulmane ces dernires dcennies. Je prcise que parmis ces pays europens beaucoup n'ont pas de pass colonialiste. C'est tout de mme le mme schma qui s'y reproduit. *Attentats d'islamistes (simples tentatives et ayant russis)*, zone de non droit, exigences communautaristes, divers problmes au niveau de la socit qu'on connait ici aussi, ce n'est pas la peine de tout dtailler je voulais juste dnoncer le mensonge de nos escrocs habituels qui se reconnatront
> 
> 
> Sur ce point en gras, je tiens  ragir : sur quoi te base tu ? Pour avoir pluch les rapports Europol, disponibles publiquement, les attentats religieux, qu'ils soient islamistes ou non, et qu'ils soient annuls, chous ou russis, se comptent sur les doigts d'une main quand ce n'est pas du zro point. Et cela chaque anne pour l'intgralit de l'UE. Alors si sur ce point, pour lequel je sais ou trouver les infos, tu te permets de dire des choses apparemment fausses, pour le reste de ton nonc je ne peux qu'exprimer des doutes.


Sur ce qui est en gras je t'ai rpondu avec ma simple liste wikipdia pas besion de consulter europol...  Et je n'ai pas dit qu'il y avait des attentats tous les ans non plus, j'ai parl *des* problmes que l'on rencontre dans les pays europens ayant connu une forte immigration musulmane en provenance d'Afrique et du Moyen-Orient.  Les problmes sont identiques, mme dans les pays qui n'ont pas coloniss.  Le problme ne vient donc pas de la socit Franaise comme vous aimez le rpter  longueur de page.

----------


## Chauve souris

> @Matthieu Vergne
> 
> Sur ce qui est en gras je t'ai rpondu avec ma simple liste wikipdia pas besion de consulter europol...  Et je n'ai pas dit qu'il y avait des attentats tous les ans non plus, j'ai parl *des* problmes que l'on rencontre dans les pays europens ayant connu une forte immigration musulmane en provenance d'Afrique et du Moyen-Orient.  Les problmes sont identiques, mme dans les pays qui n'ont pas coloniss.  Le problme ne vient donc pas de la socit Franaise comme vous aimez le rpter  longueur de page.


La "_logique_" morbide des tueurs islamiques qui adorent se suicider mme si ce n'est que pour zigouiller quelques civils, musulmans de surcrot, sur un march, n'a d'gale que celles des gogos gauchos et leur "_repentance_" infinie qui ont introduit un nouveau pch originel : tre franais ou, tout au moins, de culture occidentale. Donc je propose le remplacement de la formule "_vivre ensemble_" qui, de toute vidence, n'est pas possible, par "_mourir ensemble_" puisque c'est ce que les deux catgories sociologiques prcites dsirent.

Mais ce qui est rjouissant, tout au moins pour moi, c'est que la jeunesse a vot FN plus que les autres catgories d'ge aux rgionales. Catgorie que j'avais pourtant en pitre estime. Je vous ai dvelopp prcdemment que le FN ne m'enthousiasme nullement, mais que je lui reconnais un point capital que n'ont aucun autre groupe politique : ils ne veulent pas crever ou tre asservis dans la dhimitude. Pourtant ce n'est pas faute de les avoir conditionn depuis l'enfance, les jeunes, avec leurs profs trotskistes de l'ducnat.

Je profite de ce post pour rectifier des fantasmes historiques sur mai 68, en particulier ce qu'a crit Eric Zemour puisque j'ai vcu activement cette priode et que je fus mme parmi ceux qui, sans prsager de la suite, ont dclench l'agitation qui s'en est suivie. Les "_gauchistes_"(1) de l'poque, dont je fus, et qui n'avaient rien  voir avec les zozos d'aujourd'hui, n'avaient aucune sympathie pro immigrs et crachaient sur *toutes* les religions. D'ailleurs le problme ne se posait pas  l'poque. Il n'y avait *que* des travailleurs immigrs. Nous leur demandions juste de ne pas tre des "_briseurs de grve_" et de ne pas saboter le mouvement social qui tait en marche. Je peux dire, qu' ce niveau, ils ont t trs corrects. Beaucoup, d'ailleurs, ont profit de leur sjour en France pour se dsintoxiquer de l'islam.

(1) l'expression "gauchisme", pjorative et en rfrence  l'opuscule "_La maladie infantile du communisme_" de Lnine, fut employe par le Parti Communiste de l'poque dont les caciques taient vautrs dans la collaboration de classe et ne supportaient pas que, au nom du marxisme dont ils se voulaient les seuls dpositaires, d'autres rfutent ladite collaboration et viennent chambouler le triste consensus social de l'poque. "_L'ennui_", avait crit Pierre Vianson-Pont, dans un ditorial clbre du Monde juste avant les vnements. A cet ditorial a rpondu le graffiti, non moins clbre, "_Quand les gens s'aperoivent qu'ils s'ennuient, ils cessent de s'ennuyer_".

----------


## foetus

Infos du jour : Attentats  Paris: Qui est le troisime kamikaze du Bataclan?

C'est un strasbourgeois connu des services, qui s'est radicalis, et qui est revenu de Syrie en 2014-2015 et peut-tre incarcr: un connu en somme  ::triste::   ::triste::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Qui est le troisime kamikaze du Bataclan?
> 
> C'est un strasbourgeois


Tu as oubli de prciser le nom de ce "Strasbourgeois" : Foued Mohamed-Aggad.

----------


## lankoande

> @Matthieu Vergne
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...tes_islamistes.
> 
> Ca ne compte pas les tentatives qui ont chou.
> 
> Ce forum est vraiment rempli de menteurs, d'escrocs, de collabos et de traitres.  Les modos sont complices parce que ce n'est pas possible de laisser passer autant de dsinformations et de mensonges sans tre complice.


Mes chrs modrateurs, faites votre boulot !!!!!  ::weird::  Je vous paye, c'est vrai!!!

----------


## ddoumeche

> Moi j'ai eu droit  je ne sais plus combien d'euros d'amende et 2 points de retrait de permis pour avoir roul, sur la rocade de Toulouse  96 km/h (vitesse retenue 91 km/h). Les radars je les connais tous, seulement voil dans une circulation dense autour de 90 km/h il est plus prudent d'avoir une vision attentive de ce qui vous entoure plutt que d'tre le nez sur votre compteur. Donc 1 km/h lgal de plus que la vitesse autorise (90)...
> 
> On applaudit, par contre, la Taubira (sans oublier ses prdcesseurs), qui relche sans discontinuer ses "petits" dlinquants (enfin, pas si petits que a) qui ont, eux, le sentiment de l'impunit et qui peuvent continuer allgrement leurs activits, surtout contre des chiens d'infidles.
> 
> La logique est - btement - comptable : une prison, a cote, et celles de la France font priodiquement rler les associations europennes des droits humains. Et  l'Etat de surcrot. Tout a pour mettre, un temps, hors d'tat de nuire, des dlinquants qui ne s'en prennent qu'au peuple. Ceux qui nous dirigent et leurs copains patrons du CAC 40, n'ont rien  craindre de cette faune, ils vivent dans des lieux protgs. Par contre faire raquer les automobilistes est une source de revenus apprciable.


Il y a en France 100,000 personnes en attente d'incarcration, et 25% de places de prisons en moins que dans les pays de l'OCDE de taille comparable. 
Or les chiffres de la dlinquance et de la criminalit ne sont pas bons, ce qui est logique vu les rsultats conomiques.

L'tat n'a pas forcment  se proccuper de ces associations, ni  les financer. Quand  la cours europenne de justice, elle n'a plus comptence en France depuis les attentats de novembre.

----------


## Chauve souris

Pour les yaka faukon "_surveiller les islamistes_" je vous recommande la lecture de cet article : http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/pour-d...1988410_23.php qui dmontre que les plus dangereux sont imprvisibles et incontrlables car ils ne dpendent pas, hirarchiquement, d'une structure. Et si c'est un cadre de la CIA qui le dit, on peut, a priori, lui faire confiance.

Donc les petites sauteries parisiennes, je crois que ce n'est pas fini...

Certes la proposition de Donald Trump est radicale (sans tous les sens du mot) et me fait penser  ce qui se passe  la douane chilienne et argentine : comme ces pays ont peur d'une contamination biologique (grippe aviaire, etc.), tous les produits frais dans les bagages sont bloqus  la frontire. Cela je le savais, mais j'avais oubli une bote d'oeufs. "Ouh l l, les oeufs ! C'est peut-tre ce qui transmet le plus de maladies", m'a dit un douanier. J'ai donc offert la dite bote suspecte  la douane pour qu'ils se fassent une tortilla en souvenir de mon passage. Mais n'allez pas dformez mes propos ! Je n'ai nullement dit que les cocos taient contamins par le djihadisme...  ::aie::

----------


## foetus

> Certes la proposition de Donald Trump est radicale (sans tous les sens du mot)


Mais ce n'est qu' peine 10% de la solution  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Le problme ce sont certains musulmans (ou citoyens d'origine de certains pays) qui sont  l'intrieur du pays. Tu fais comment: tu les dchois de leurs nationalits et tu les renvoies quelque part?  Tu fais un Guantnamo bis? Tu organises des rafles?

Lorsque tu vois que tous ceux qui reviennent de Syrie ne sont pas trop inquits (bon ils vont tre mis sur coute, un peu de prison, on va garnir leur casier judiciaire et on va lever le niveau de leur fiche S, ... mais cela n'est pas trs dissuasif), alors demander au gouvernement de mettre les cou$lles sur la table: on peut attendre un moment  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

Et ensuite tu vas dporter le problme. Tu le vois bien avec les attaques du 13 novembre 2015 (et Daesh avait dj prvenu)
Pour se fondre dans la masse, ils n'taient pas de bons musulmans. Ils buvaient, ils sortaient, ...Les attaques croises, parce que la coordination entre pays [ici de l'UE] n'est pas  100%. Pour attaquer un pays, on va recruter des personnes d'un autres pays. L'autre qui a oubli de se faire pter dans le 18ime, il est pass en Belgique le 14 novembre malgr un contrle et malgr qu'il a t signal.

----------


## ddoumeche

10% de la solution, ce serait dj bien.

Les radicaux et radicales, tu les mets dans des camps en Guyane avec accs  une bibliothque o ils pourront lire Georges Sand :
ce sont des prisonniers de guerre.
On a procd ainsi pendant la guerre d'Algrie et  la fin, nos "invits" sont rentrs chez eux... ont donns des confrences et on n'a jamais autant publi de livres sur le sujet de l'autre cot de la mditerrane

Des rafles ? on ne va pas y mettre les enfants, les conventions ne le permettent pas.

Le site de notre grand gourou national de la guerre moderne, le colonel Michel Goya, qui a le mrite de remettre les choses en perspective :
http://lavoiedelepee.blogspot.fr/201...1_archive.html

----------


## Chauve souris

@ddoumeche et @foetus

C'est pour a que j'ai bien prcis que le radicalisme tait "dans tous les sens du terme"  y compris dans des solutions inefficaces. L'exemple que j'ai donn sur les mthodes "_radicales_" des douanes n'empchent nullement les maladies des volailles et des plantes de passer la frontire.

Trs intressante la rflexion du colonel Michel Goya et j'aime bien l'expression  "_la France est partie en guerre avec une grosse fleur sur un petit fusil_". Car on ne peut pas jouer le va-t-en guerre alors qu'on a rduit drastiquement le budget militaire.

Ds le dpart (Tonton Premier alli des ricains dans la premire guerre du golfe) j'tais hostile  cette participation militaire car les intrts franais n'taient pas en cause, Saddam Hussein rptant que, nonobstant le conflit qui l'opposait au Koweit, l'approvisionnement en ptrole n'tait pas du tout remis en cause. Ainsi, si on se tient  l'expression "_les Etats n'ont pas d'amis, ils n'ont que des intrts_", il n'y avait aucune raison d'aller jouer aux petits soldats suppltifs en Irak. Et, bien entendu, mon hostilit envers ces oprations extrieures l'taient tout autant avec Nabo Premier qu'avec Tonton. Dans les deux cas il y avaient des conseillers juifs de la pire espce (sionistes) qui poussaient  la guerre comme on l'a vu avec BHL l'entart.

Et puis ce type de guerre est perdu d'avance ! A croire que la leon du Vietnam ne leur a rien appris ! En ont-ils balancs des bombes sur ce petit pays ! Tout a pour partir la queue basse et les derniers dans la panique.

Je suis donc pour un certain isolationisme : pas d'oprations extrieures (sauf si des intrts importants sont en jeu) et pas d'importations de peuplement de gens qui ne sont ncessaires ni conomiquement, ni culturellement, ni... rien ! Cela ne signifie pas pour autant que nous devons vivre dans un monde clos comme dans Fallout, mais plutt  la faon du Brsil qui ne dsire pas d'immigrants mais qui est, nanmoins, un pays visitable(1).

(1) Les policiers brsiliens sont naturellement aimables, mais si vous jouez au con avec la date limite de sjour vous vous exposez  des ennuis : une amende plus ou moins forte si vous tes de bonne foi, un sjour en prison si vous tes suspect d'immigration illgale. La France est,  ma connaissance et corrigez-moi si je me trompe, le seul pays au monde o tre un immigrant illgal est un statut qui donne,  la fois,  le droit de perdurer dans cette situation et toutes sortes d'avantages sociaux (logements, subventions, accs aux soins). Un maire qui avait refus l'inscription  l'cole communale d'un enfant d'immigrs illgaux s'est vu retoqu par le Tribunal Administratif. Alors que dans d'autres pays les enfants de rsidents trangers (donc lgaux) n'ont pas droit  l'cole publique du pays et doivent envoyer leurs enfants dans des coles prives.

----------


## Marco46

> Ds le dpart (Tonton Premier alli des ricains dans la premire guerre du golfe) j'tais hostile  cette participation militaire car les intrts franais n'taient pas en cause, Saddam Hussein rptant que, nonobstant le conflit qui l'opposait au Koweit, l'approvisionnement en ptrole n'tait pas du tout remis en cause. Ainsi, si on se tient  l'expression "_les Etats n'ont pas d'amis, ils n'ont que des intrts_", il n'y avait aucune raison d'aller jouer aux petits soldats suppltifs en Irak. Et, bien entendu, mon hostilit envers ces oprations extrieures l'taient tout autant avec Nabo Premier qu'avec Tonton. Dans les deux cas il y avaient des conseillers juifs de la pire espce (sionistes) qui poussaient  la guerre comme on l'a vu avec BHL l'entart.


L'invasion irakienne du Koweit plaait l'Arabie Saoudite dans une position dlicate (a aurait trs bien pu tre la prochaine cible). C'est pourquoi les amricains ont dcid d'y aller. Et nous avons suivi  l'aveugle parce qu' cette priode nous n'avions aucun moyen satellites pour valuer la situation.

La production de ptrole tait donc bien directement menace, ou en tout cas, il tait hors de question de laisser une telle part de la production mondiale dans les mains d'un rgime qui avait des vises expantionnistes.

La 2me intervention US tait une connerie (l on avait les moyens satellites pour le savoir et on y est pas all) et la gestion de la fin du conflit rgulier a t une connerie encore pire qui a dbouch quasi-directement sur la cration des racines de Daesh (exclusion des officiers du parti Baas de la reconstruction politique de l'Irak).




> Et puis ce type de guerre est perdu d'avance ! A croire que la leon du Vietnam ne leur a rien appris ! En ont-ils balancs des bombes sur ce petit pays ! Tout a pour partir la queue basse et les derniers dans la panique.


La comparaison avec le Vietnam me parait assez malheureuse. L'offensive du Tt tait la dernire cartouche du vietcong qui avait militairement perdu la guerre et tait au bord de l'effondrement. Ils ont jet toutes leurs forces dans cette dernire bataille. Ce qui a conduit  un renversement de l'opinion publique US et c'est a et pas les effets stratgiques militaires limits qui a conduit  la fin de la guerre.

Or  cette poque il n'y avait pas de terrorisme viet aux USA !

Je vois mal comment l'opinion publique souhaiterait cesser les oprations au moyen-orient alors que l'EI vient nous taper sur la gueule directement chez nous !




> Je suis donc pour un certain isolationisme : pas d'oprations extrieures (sauf si des intrts importants sont en jeu) et pas d'importations de peuplement de gens qui ne sont ncessaires ni conomiquement, ni culturellement, ni... rien ! Cela ne signifie pas pour autant que nous devons vivre dans un monde clos comme dans Fallout, mais plutt  la faon du Brsil qui ne dsire pas d'immigrants mais qui est, nanmoins, un pays visitable(1).


L'isolationisme serait la pire des rponses (une non rponse). Cela permettrait  l'EI de s'tendre. L'intervention franaise au Mali par exemple a t salvatrice.

EDIT : En revanche je suis d'accord pour dire que l'intervention en Lybie tait une connerie mme si j'tais pour  l'poque.

----------


## ManusDei

> Un maire qui avait refus l'inscription  l'cole communale d'un enfant d'immigrs illgaux s'est vu retoqu par le Tribunal Administratif. Alors que dans d'autres pays les enfants de rsidents trangers (donc lgaux) n'ont pas droit  l'cole publique du pays et doivent envoyer leurs enfants dans des coles prives.


Je rpond juste sur ce point. C'est normal. C'est une consquence directe de la Dclaration des droits de l'Enfant(mise  jour depuis, au moins en 1989), qui stipule :




> Principe 7 :
> 
> Lenfant a droit  une ducation qui doit tre gratuite et obligatoire au moins aux niveaux lmentaires. Il doit bnficier dune ducation qui contribue  sa culture gnrale et lui permette, dans des conditions dgalit de chances, de dvelopper ses facults, son jugement personnel et son sens des responsabilits morales et sociales, et de devenir un membre utile de la socit.


Et  moins que tes autres pays soient les USA (a n'en fait qu'un seul), ils ont ratifi cette dclaration.

----------


## ddoumeche

> L'invasion irakienne du Koweit plaait l'Arabie Saoudite dans une position dlicate (a aurait trs bien pu tre la prochaine cible). C'est pourquoi les amricains ont dcid d'y aller. Et nous avons suivi  l'aveugle parce qu' cette priode nous n'avions aucun moyen satellites pour valuer la situation.
> 
> La production de ptrole tait donc bien directement menace, ou en tout cas, il tait hors de question de laisser une telle part de la production mondiale dans les mains d'un rgime qui avait des vises expantionnistes.


Pas du tout. on nous a vendu cette histoire mais l'Irak n'avait aucune raison d'attaquer l'Arabie Saudite d'autant que celle-ci tait protge par les tats unis. Et mme cet imbcile de Saddam Hussein savait qu'il ne faisait pas le poids face aux USA, beaucoup plus puissants  l'poque qu'aujourd'hui.
Seulement ils nous ont vendu la guerre et ont fournit des photos satellites truques aux saudiens pour les convaincre que Saddam s'apprtait  les craser. Pour que l'Amrique ai un grande victoire militaire, et  que monsieur Bush se fasse rlire, car c'tait un sacr fils de pute que cet homme l. Limite si Vladimir ne fait pas petit joueur  cot.





> EDIT : En revanche je suis d'accord pour dire que l'intervention en Lybie tait une connerie mme si j'tais pour  l'poque.


Idem, j'tais pour aussi. Et les mdias veulent nous vendre Jup et Sarko, les responsable de cette catastrophe et qui l'assument totalement. "On a sauv plein de gens" ! oui, des barbus, c'tait au lendemain de la rvolution tunisienne.
Normal, les journaux appartiennent aux marchands de canon.




> L'isolationisme serait la pire des rponses (une non rponse). Cela permettrait  l'EI de s'tendre. L'intervention franaise au Mali par exemple a t salvatrice


Je suis d'accord avec Michel Goya, la meilleure solution en terme d'homme est de crer un corps sunnite capable de combattre l'EI, et de pacifier ensuite la rgion pour y rtablir un tat.  Sauf que les franais s'y emploient avec la Free Syrian Army qui semble s'acheminer vers la fin. Et les amricains avec quelques hommes forms a prix d'or et ayant tous fait dfection chez les islamistes.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Mais ce qui est rjouissant, tout au moins pour moi, c'est que la jeunesse a vot FN plus que les autres catgories d'ge aux rgionales. Catgorie que j'avais pourtant en pitre estime. Je vous ai dvelopp prcdemment que le FN ne m'enthousiasme nullement, mais que je lui reconnais un point capital que n'ont aucun autre groupe politique : ils ne veulent pas crever ou tre asservis dans la dhimitude. Pourtant ce n'est pas faute de les avoir conditionn depuis l'enfance, les jeunes, avec leurs profs trotskistes de l'ducnat.



Ce qui m'nerve actuellement c'est que tous le monde (Je parle surtout des jounalistes qui sont censer etre neutre...) appelle les Franais  ne pas vot FN, c'est donc cela la dmocratie, vot pour n'importe qui sauf lui ?

J'ai reu un mail de mon ancienne boite mail tudiante, qui m'a choqu:




> Chres et chers collgues, chres tudiantes, chers tudiants,
> 
> LUniversit fonde ses valeurs sur la libert, la tolrance et le respect dautrui. Le savoir et la recherche nont pas de frontires. 
> Le repli communautaire et lisolement nont jamais t et ne sauront jamais, un remde aux difficults de nos concitoyens, malgr le bouleversement caus par les vnements dramatiques que notre pays a connus, le 07 janvier et le 13 novembre 2015.  
> Dans ces moments troubls il est plus que jamais ncessaire de dfendre les valeurs de la Rpublique : Libert, Egalit, Fraternit. L'Universit doit prendre toute sa place pour lutter contre le fanatisme et toutes les formes dextrmisme par la diffusion de la connaissance et de la culture.
> 
> Prenons nos responsabilits, exerons notre citoyennet et exprimons nous pour affirmer notre vision de lavenir. 
> 
> Je vous appelle ainsi, chres tudiantes, chers tudiants, chres et chers collgues  voter le Dimanche 13 dcembre pour le second tour des rgionales, il y va de notre avenir !


Bien sur pour rester dans la lgalit l'universit ne mentionne bien videment pas le nom du parti...
Depuis quand une universit publique  t'elle le droit d'influencer les votes ?

A ce rythme, au prochaine lection sa sera un truc comme ca:



> Chres et chers collgues, chres tudiantes, chers tudiants,
> Si vous voter pour ce partis on vous virent


Sa pourrais tre le FN, ou un autre partis, c'est une question de principe, et je trouve scandaleux que des professions (journalistes) et des institutions (coles publique) tente d'influencer les votes.

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> Chres et chers collgues, chres tudiantes, chers tudiants,
> 
> (...)
> Dans ces moments troubls il est plus que jamais ncessaire de dfendre les valeurs de la Rpublique


Il serait temps de faire un peu d'histoire. La rpublique est issue de la Rvolution Franaise, qui a quand mme t une joyeuse boucherie :




> Le marquis de Launay est rou de coups, massacr  coups de sabre, dcapit au couteau et sa tte mise au bout d'une pique.
> 
> Jacques de Flesselles est lui aussi assassin, puis sa tte est promene au bout dune pique, avec celle de de Launay.
> 
> Les rpublicains (...) organisent une rpression terrible. Entre dcembre 1793 et fvrier 1794, avec une extrme barbarie, le reprsentant en mission Jean-Baptiste Carrier fait excuter plusieurs milliers de personnes  Nantes o les noyades et les fusillades collectives sont restes sinistrement clbres.  Angers, prs de 2 000 femmes sont excutes ; la rpression sabat aussi sur Saumur. Le 17 janvier 1794 sont organises les colonnes infernales commandes par le gnral Louis Marie Turreau ; dans le bocage venden, celles-ci brlent les villages et massacrent la population sans faire de diffrence entre patriotes et rebelles, et en pratiquant, en plus des meurtres, le viol, et l'infanticide". (Wikipdia)


Bref, on a fait  peu de choses prs tout ce qu'on reproche aux barbares de DAECH. Et oui, mesdames et messieurs, franais de souche et de race blanche, vos arrire-grand-pres taient des djihadistes du 14 juillet 1789. Le drapeau bleu-blanc-rouge est aussi sanguinolent que celui de l'EI.

Bien sr je ne justifie aucune de ces violences. Ce que je veux juste dire est qu'il faut relativiser, on a toujours tendance  voir la paille dans l'il du voisin, et dans le mme temps on clbre le 14 juillet. Mais hlas l'histoire est un ternel recommencement.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Je rpond juste sur ce point. C'est normal. C'est une consquence directe de la Dclaration des droits de l'Enfant(mise  jour depuis, au moins en 1989), qui stipule :


Je n'ai rien contre, bien au contraire, mais cela s'applique dans leur pays (o on envoie des formateurs, l aussi, je n'ai rien contre) et pas dans un o ils sont illgaux et devraient, en toute bonne logique, tre expulss.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Pas du tout. on nous a vendu cette histoire mais l'Irak n'avait aucune raison d'attaquer l'Arabie Saudite d'autant que celle-ci tait protge par les tats unis. Et mme cet imbcile de Saddam Hussein savait qu'il ne faisait pas le poids face aux USA, beaucoup plus puissants  l'poque qu'aujourd'hui.
> Seulement ils nous ont vendu la guerre et ont fournit des photos satellites truques aux saudiens pour les convaincre que Saddam s'apprtait  les craser. Pour que l'Amrique ai un grande victoire militaire, et  que monsieur Bush se fasse rlire, car c'tait un sacr fils de pute que cet homme l. Limite si Vladimir ne fait pas petit joueur  cot.


Ce que j'allais dire (et tu le dis bien mieux que moi). Rappelons que le Koweit est une ancienne province irakienne, plus exactement de la Msopotamie, cr comme pays indpendant par les anglais en 1916. Ceci handicape l'Irak car l'accs  la mer du golfe n'est pour eux qu'un marcage. L'mir du Koweit, sur ordre des ricains, a jou la provocation et ce con de Saddam a saut  pieds joints dedans (encore un qui n'avait pas lu "_L'imprialisme stade suprme de capitalisme_"). Les perdants, dans l'affaire furent bien les irakiens car il y avait une (trs) relative libert en Irak  condition de ne pas critiquer le rgime. La lacit tait impose d'une main de fer et le niveau de vie, avec le ptrole, tait bon.

----------


## Zirak

> Depuis quand une universit publique  t'elle le droit d'influencer les votes ?


Demander d'aller voter (sans dire pour qui), c'est influenc les votes ? Au pire cela peut influer sur le taux d'abstention. Le reste c'est de l'interprtation (mme si tu as raison et qu'on parle surement du FN).

Et puis bon,  je doute fortement que ce genre de mailing change quoi que ce soit :

- ceux qui votaient dj continueront de voter.
- ceux qui ne votent pas car ils n'en ont rien  foutre, n'iront toujours pas voter.
- ceux qui avaient dcid de changer de vote (ou d'aller voter) pour empcher le FN de passer, n'auront pas attendu ce mail pour se dcider.


Maintenant sur le fond du message, ils ont raison, c'est avec de la culture et de l'ducation que l'on changera les choses, pas  coups de douaniers et d'avions charters...

Surtout que voter FN aux rgionales, pour lutter contre l'inscurit, le terrorisme ou autre, alors que les rgions n'ont strictement aucun pouvoir sur ces points (mais par contre, c'est bien elles qui grent le budget de ton universit, des transports en commun, des formations,...), cela ne rime  rien. Ton universit a peur pour son avenir, et tente un truc par instinct de survie, moi cela ne me choque pas.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce que j'allais dire (et tu le dis bien mieux que moi). Rappelons que le Koweit est une ancienne province irakienne, plus exactement de la Msopotamie, cr comme pays indpendant par les anglais en 1916. Ceci handicape l'Irak car l'accs  la mer du golfe n'est pour eux qu'un marcage. L'mir du Koweit, sur ordre des ricains, a jou la provocation et ce con de Saddam a saut  pieds joints dedans (encore un qui n'avait pas lu "_L'imprialisme stade suprme de capitalisme_"). Les perdants, dans l'affaire furent bien les irakiens car il y avait une (trs) relative libert en Irak  condition de ne pas critiquer le rgime. La lacit tait impose d'une main de fer et le niveau de vie, avec le ptrole, tait bon.


Je ne suis pas sur que les Amricains aient *sciemment* provoqu Saddam, la manire dont ils ne comprennent rien  la rgion me fait plus penser qu'ils n'ont pas compris ce qu'ils faisaient, et qu'ils ont juste ragi. Mais sinon, oui, c'est comme a que a s'est pass. Saddam avait de bonnes raisons de lorgner sur le Koweit, et les signes qui lui ont t envoys laissaient croire qu'il pouvait y aller. Dbut d'une longue srie de massacres qui continue un peu partout aujourd'hui.

----------


## GPPro

> Ce qui m'nerve actuellement c'est que tous le monde (Je parle surtout des jounalistes qui sont censer etre objectif...) appelle les Franais  ne pas vot FN, c'est donc cela la dmocratie, vot pour n'importe qui sauf lui ?
> 
> J'ai reu un mail de mon ancienne boite mail tudiante, qui m'a choqu:
> 
> 
> 
> Bien sur pour rester dans la lgalit l'universit ne mentionne bien videment pas le nom du parti...
> Depuis quand une universit publique  t'elle le droit d'influencer les votes ?
> 
> ...


Une des principales prrogatives des rgions est l'ducation. Vu le programme du FN en matire d'ducation, il est normal que le personnel enseignant se mobilise contre ces individus... Quant aux journalistes, au lieu de faire semblant d'tre neutres ils feraient mieux d'afficher clairement les ides, au contraire. Comme dans la presse anglo saxonne par exemple.

----------


## GPPro

> Il serait temps de faire un peu d'histoire. La rpublique est issue de la Rvolution Franaise, qui a quand mme t une joyeuse boucherie :
> 
> 
> 
> Bref, on a fait  peu de choses prs tout ce qu'on reproche aux barbares de DAECH. Et oui, mesdames et messieurs, franais de souche et de race blanche, vos arrire-grand-pres taient des djihadistes du 14 juillet 1789. Le drapeau bleu-blanc-rouge est aussi sanguinolent que celui de l'EI.
> 
> Bien sr je ne justifie aucune de ces violences. Ce que je veux juste dire est qu'il faut relativiser, on a toujours tendance  voir la paille dans l'il du voisin, et dans le mme temps on clbre le 14 juillet. Mais hlas l'histoire est un ternel recommencement.


Euh faut pas raconter n'importe quoi non plus, la rvolution franaise est l'action d'une partie d'un peuple contre une autre partie du mme peuple. Il n'y a pas un export de violences aveugles comme avec le terrorisme (et je ne parle pas que de ce qui s'est pass en France, loin de l).

----------


## RyzenOC

> Quant aux journalistes, au lieu de faire semblant d'tre neutres ils feraient mieux d'afficher clairement les ides, au contraire.


Tout a fait !
Soit ils sont neutre, soit la chaine/journal/radio assume l'appartenance  un parti.

C'est chiant de les entendre dire qu'ils sont neutre, mais au final on voit clairement la tendance politique du mdia.

----------


## Marco46

> Il serait temps de faire un peu d'histoire. La rpublique est issue de la Rvolution Franaise, qui a quand mme t une joyeuse boucherie :
> 
> Bref, on a fait  peu de choses prs tout ce qu'on reproche aux barbares de DAECH. Et oui, mesdames et messieurs, franais de souche et de race blanche, vos arrire-grand-pres taient des djihadistes du 14 juillet 1789. Le drapeau bleu-blanc-rouge est aussi sanguinolent que celui de l'EI.
> 
> Bien sr je ne justifie aucune de ces violences. Ce que je veux juste dire est qu'il faut relativiser, on a toujours tendance  voir la paille dans l'il du voisin, et dans le mme temps on clbre le 14 juillet. Mais hlas l'histoire est un ternel recommencement.


Il faut arrter la moquette. 

Tu ne peux pas mettre sur un mme plan :
- la rpression dbile de quelques militaires enthousiastes (oui le mot est volontairement mal choisi) qui est personnelle (tous n'ont pas fait a) et limite dans le temps.
- une doctrine politique visant  l'asservissement de la totalit de l'humanit.

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne suis pas sur que les Amricains aient *sciemment* provoqu Saddam, la manire dont ils ne comprennent rien  la rgion me fait plus penser qu'ils n'ont pas compris ce qu'ils faisaient, et qu'ils ont juste ragi. Mais sinon, oui, c'est comme a que a s'est pass. Saddam avait de bonnes raisons de lorgner sur le Koweit, et les signes qui lui ont t envoys laissaient croire qu'il pouvait y aller. Dbut d'une longue srie de massacres qui continue un peu partout aujourd'hui.


En effet. Le directeur de la CIA a appris l'invasion du Koweit de la bouche d'une amie lors d'un week end  la campagne. Ils taient compltement aux fraises, ils n'y croyaient pas.

Robert Baer explique dans ses mmoires (il tait agent en Irak  cette poque) qu'il tait au tlphone avec ses suprieurs, il voyait dfiler les tanks qui passaient la frontire, et ses suprieurs ne voulaient pas le croire.

Les USA ont juste fait un dni de ralit, d'o la violence de la raction, ils ont eu peur pour leur approvisionnement en ptrole et en prime ils sont passs pour des cons !

----------


## Chauve souris

> Ce qui m'nerve actuellement c'est que tous le monde (Je parle surtout des jounalistes qui sont censer etre neutre...) appelle les Franais  ne pas vot FN, c'est donc cela la dmocratie, vot pour n'importe qui sauf lui ?
> 
> J'ai reu un mail de mon ancienne boite mail tudiante, qui m'a choqu:
> 
> 
> 
> Bien sur pour rester dans la lgalit l'universit ne mentionne bien videment pas le nom du parti...
> Depuis quand une universit publique  t'elle le droit d'influencer les votes ?
> 
> ...


C'est la "dmocratie" au sens UMPS. D'ailleurs ils ne s'en cachent plus et ne font mme plus semblant de jouer  la petite querelle groite-dauche. Tous les coups sont permis contre le seul parti d'opposition. Et on va faire la leon aux pays africains sur la "dmocratie"  ::mouarf:: 

Perso j'aurais prfr un mouvement politique authentiquement anti-islam (et religions en gnral, mais la plus sanguinaire et la plus proccupante tant l'islam) qui ne renie pas les valeurs du *vrai* socialisme et qui n'aille pas fricoter avec les Frigide Barjot et autres racts homophobes (encore qu'avec Phillipot, ancien chevnementiste, un courant politique que j'estimais, a risque de temprer le courant vieille droite facho au FN).

Mais pas seulement les partis ! Tous les syndicats (mais eux on les connait, c'taient dj nos ennemis en 68), les artistes et zinzintellectuels de la bonne bourgeoisie qui dtestent le peuple et ses aspirations ("populiste" on apprend  dire  Sciences-Po quand on veut dnigrer le "populaire" de mme qu'on dit "dmagogique" quand il est question de dmocratie).

Sur le fond des rgionales, il est clair que l'objectifs de ces rgions n'est pas "politique" (mais l'conomique n'est-il pas politique ?) mais peut-tre y ont-ils une responsabilit, comme dans les Conseils Gnraux sur l'attribution des subventions aux assoces pro-immigration, les subventions aux mosques (en violation de la loi de 1905), les suppressions des minimas sociaux pour les FOF (franais d'origine franaise). Et ne niez pas ce dernier point, j'ai fait partie de la charrette des radis alors que le mme Conseil Gnral (de Haute Garonne) accordait des subventions logements aux "sans papiers" (comme ils disent).

Bon, moi, j'ai vot avec mes pieds et a fait 6 ans que je ne suis plus en France o j'aurais t ratibois et mis  la rue (avec une retraite de 81 EUR/mois et des impts locaux en veux-tu en voila). Et inembauchable, bien sr, pass 40 ans.

----------


## LawNasK

> Perso j'aurais prfr un mouvement politique authentiquement anti-islam


Quel serait le but d'un tel parti ? Je ne comprend pas trop.




> (et religions en gnral, mais la plus sanguinaire et la plus proccupante tant l'islam)


Non, vraiment, je ne comprend pas ce que tu veux dire.




> mais l'conomique n'est-il pas politique ?


Cela dpend. Pour faire simple(-iste), il y a deux coles : ceux qui prnent un tat rgalien au sens d'Adam Smith, et les autres. Notre gouvernement libral fait bien entendu parti des autres.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je n'ai rien contre, bien au contraire, mais cela s'applique dans leur pays (o on envoie des formateurs, l aussi, je n'ai rien contre) et pas dans un o ils sont illgaux et devraient, en toute bonne logique, tre expulss.


C'est ta manire de voir les choses. Mais avec cette manire, il y aurait donc en France des enfants qui n'auraient pas droit  une ducation. Perso a me va pas.

----------


## souviron34

> EDIT : En revanche je suis d'accord pour dire que l'intervention en Lybie tait une connerie mme si j'tais pour  l'poque.


Je suis bien content que tu sois arriv  cette conclusion, et je pense que tous ici vous seriez tonns en relisant vos posts de l'poque...  ::D: 

Quand on (_moi et d'autres_) parlions d'une "bienpensance" et qu'on se faisait blaster, la relecture de ces threads serait trs instructive sur justement ce que nous dnoncions...  :;):

----------


## Marco46

> Je suis bien content que tu sois arriv  cette conclusion, et je pense que tous ici vous seriez tonns en relisant vos posts de l'poque... 
> 
> Quand on (_moi et d'autres_) parlions d'une "bienpensance" et qu'on se faisait blaster, la relecture de ces threads serait trs instructive sur justement ce que nous dnoncions...


Oui anf.  ::whistle:: 

Ceci dit  notre dcharge, l'intervention en Lybie c'tait en 2011 et Daesh a commenc  vritablement exister et s'tendre en 2012. Avant a il ne s'agissait que d'un camp dans la guerre civile irakienne.

----------


## souviron34

> Ceci dit  notre dcharge, l'intervention en Lybie c'tait en 2011 et Daesh a commenc  vritablement exister et s'tendre en 2012. Avant a il ne s'agissait que d'un camp dans la guerre civile irakienne.


Lol mais sans mme parler de Daesh, y'avait la Tunisie, l'Egypte, et les prcdents (Irak et autres )...

Disons que l'tendard  "_allons combattre pour la libert chez les autres_"  (_ou celui " bas les dictateurs"_) est depuis trs longtemps perverti et que la plus grande prudence est de mise quand on le brandit.... :8-): 

(_entre intrts politiques intrieurs, gostratgiques, conomiques, et mconnaissance des quilibres locaux, y'a de quoi faire.._.)

Et le net et la culture de l'instantan , de l'image, et du buzz, rend ce doute encore plus fort et ncessaire... (car c'est pour beaucoup l-dessus qu'aujourd'hui les stratgies se basent...)

----------


## Escapetiger

> Lol mais sans mme parler de Daesh, y'avait la Tunisie, l'Egypte, et les prcdents (Irak et autres )...
> 
> Disons que l'tendard  "_allons combattre pour la libert chez les autres_"  (_ou celui " bas les dictateurs"_) est depuis trs longtemps perverti et que la plus grande prudence est de mise quand on le brandit....
> 
> (_entre intrts politiques intrieurs, gostratgiques, conomiques, et mconnaissance des quilibres locaux, y'a de quoi faire.._.)
> 
> Et le net et la culture de l'instantan , de l'image, et du buzz, rend ce doute encore plus fort et ncessaire... (car c'est pour beaucoup l-dessus qu'aujourd'hui les stratgies se basent...)


... Et pour alimenter nos interrogations / rflexions, voici un article d'Alexandre Dorna, Professeur - Universit de Caen :

http://lodel.irevues.inist.fr/cahier...ex.php?id=2281 
_Les cahiers psychologie politique. La question stratgique des conflits idologiques, militaires et politiques_

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui anf. 
> 
> Ceci dit  notre dcharge, l'intervention en Lybie c'tait en 2011 et Daesh a commenc  vritablement exister et s'tendre en 2012. Avant a il ne s'agissait que d'un camp dans la guerre civile irakienne.


Vous tes mal renseign, c'est tout. J'ai vu  l'poque des photos de colonnes de 4x4 des insurgs sur militaryphotos.net, pas de doute possible : drapeaux noirs djihadiste sur chaque vhicule, bien visibles.
De mme, AQMI et l'Etat Islamique de Barqa se sont manifest ds le dbut du conflit.
Et vu l'ampleur des massacres organiss contre les populations noires de Lybie, j'ai peine  croire que cela n'tait pas prvisible par nos chantres du droit de l'hommisme. En tout cas, ils ne s'en vantent pas. Mais bon visiblement ils ne connaissent pas l'animosit entre populations du maghreb et de l'Afrique subsaharienne, ni l'histoire de lesclavagisme des noirs par les tribus arabes.

IL est impossible que le gouvernement franais de l'poque n'ait pas t au courant, mais il a du cder  la pense de groupe ou alors ? L'autre option est que nous soyons dirigs par des crtins 



(cf arriration mentale due  une insuffisance congnitale).
Seul les historiens pourront nous le dire, mme eux ayant des problmes  comprendre.

----------


## LawNasK

Je viens de trouver a : un avis ? 

Et si le terrorisme tait rationnel ? (captaineconomics)

----------


## GPPro

> Je viens de trouver a : un avis ? 
> 
> Et si le terrorisme tait rationnel ? (captaineconomics)


Euh je viens de lire la conclusion, a n'a pas l'air de  voler trs haut... Je verrai si je jette un oeil sur le reste plus tard.

----------

